# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Planescape: Center of All - IC

## kinem

OOC thread

The diverse sights and sounds of the toroidal planar metropolis are much the same as ever, but people in Sigil seem a bit subdued lately, anticipating that a change may come soon. The mysterious dabus, servants of the mysterious ruler of the city known as the Lady of Pain, have given notice that a major announcement is coming tomorrow. Twenty years ago, the Factions were banned from the city by the Lady after a brief but bloody war among them, and speculation is rampant that they will now be allowed to return. Which Factions will be allowed, and in what capacity, are common topics of debate. There are also those who think the big announcement will be about something else entirely, although opinions vary wildly as to what else it could be.

Today, you have something else on your mind ...

OOC: I'll use spoilers for PC-specific information here. It's OK for other players to read these, as long as you keep player knowledge compartmentalized from PC knowledge. If there's something that really needs to be secret, I'll use PMs.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

When you heard the knocks on your door, the cadence reminded you of a forgotten dream. From the looks of it, an elderly githzerai man with a whispy beard - tall thin, and of yellowish complexion as is typical of that race - stood outside; his left eye had been replaced by a magical glass one. You didn't need magic to know this was a disguise, as you've been in Sigil long enough to hear many tales of this famous half-fiend, said to know the dark of all that is evil.

*"Thrice-damned Ash"* Rule of Three told you *"I know what you seek. You will never get it, unless you do as I ask. Help to obtain an item for me, prevent its abuse, keep it secret. Do these three things, and I can arrange the return of your soul. To start, be at the Black Sail Tavern at three hours before antipeak tonight."*

With that, he vanished, by teleport.


*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

You'd hoped to never see Rule of Three again, but the cambion came to you this time. Not that he'd exactly betrayed you; he'd told the truth, just not all of it. He looks much the same as when you first met him, an old githzerai man, except that he now sports a glass left eye.

*"Eilyra, your blade, spells, knowledge are needed once again. Once, you helped prevent the rise of a tyrant. Now, you might help save all. Perhaps that would earn you much goodwill, if you seek it. Please, be at the Black Sail Tavern at three hours before antipeak tonight. Until then I should say no more."*

Your old companions are no longer in the city. Verik is somewhere on the Material Plane, having become the ruler and protector of a small Drow city that rebelled against Lolth.


*Spoiler: Taric Darkflame*
Show

At first you weren't sure it meant anything. A few chalk marks on the side of your house, which could have been a child's flawed work. But one of your friends, a member of the Mind's Eye, happened to mention the same kind of graffiti on his house. And then you saw the marks on the pavement in front of a restaurant you like. A six-fingered hand ... the symbol of Graz'zt. Time to flee again ...

But then, the mysterious old githzerai with a glass left eye, who called himself Rule of Three, came to make you an offer. *"I have been told that you have something that belongs to the Dark Prince. He has sent servants in the past to reclaim it, and that didn't end well either for his interests or for yours. This cycle can continue until, eventually, you will fall. But it is wasteful for you both - for him in servants, for you in friends. It need not be so. Do a job that I will direct you to, and he will consider the debt paid. I assure you, though he may benefit, it will come at the expense of worse fiends. Be at the Black Sail Tavern at three hours before antipeak tonight."*


*Spoiler: Edigaria*
Show

Though you've seen many strange beings up close during your time in Sigil, but rarely would a deva choose to approach you. At the market today, the movanic deva spoke quiety to several individuals. His face was handsome, with silvery hair and eyes, and his white wings feathered. Of course you knew exactly who he was: the one known as Unity-of-Rings, the dispenser of simple good deeds and cryptic advice. 

He said *"Around they go, the ones you owe. Balanced, you keep on toe. But strange events afoot; soon that could be kaput. To keep the balance you could take part. Black Sail Tavern, three 'till midnight, start."*


*Spoiler: Avakuss*
Show

Your old adventuring companion Joel Taverus is now the owner of the Black Sail Tavern. Since he retired from the adventuring life, you have grown more powerful, while he has instead grown older, fatter, and happier. You still keep in touch, but still, the note you recieved from him was a bit unusual:

_Avakuss, once again I ask for your help. Rule of Three is putting together an adventuring party, and I have reasons to believe that it's no small matter. We might all be safer if one of your wisdom has a place at that table, and given the kind of talent he is seeking, I believe that he would choose to work with you, if you are willing. It'd be dangerous, mind you, so use your judgement. They are meeting at my place, tonight, three to antipeak. - Joel_


The Lower Ward is the soot-filled section of the city that is mainly home to humans, tieflings, and most infamously, fiends. There are said to be many portals to the Lower Planes in that area from which the smoke emanates.  Dark foundries and smithies belch forth grey smog and caustic steam. There the Black Sail stands in the shadow of the Armory, the former Doomguard headquarters, at the end of an alley between two armorworks.

Fused to the tavern is the hull of an ancient galleon. A soot-stained sail hangs above the ship's gargoyleish figurehead. Inside the well-kept establishment, beneath a ribcage of dark rafters, is a dim common room lined with curtained alcoves. The tavern's sundry patrons congregate at tables placed in the middle of the room, while muffled voices can be heard behind the thick curtains which enclose the alcoves.

----------


## paradox26

Taric heads for the Lower Ward, cautious about being seen too near fiends, who might be agents of Graz'zt. Although the demon lord would not come to Sigil himself, there is always a chance that he might have sent someone else after Taric once again. He moves with great care, and when he gets to the Black Sail, he slips inside. As a bariaur, he has no need of a seat. But he makes his way to an empty table, orders a drink, an Ysgardian Heartwine, and settles in to wait for some sign of his contact. He wonders if it will be the notorious Rule-Of-Three once again, or if it will be someone else this time. He is not sure which to hope for. Rule-Of-Three is a semi-known presence, being well known in Sigil. But his loyalties and intentions are also unknown, and he may be better off if the contact is a lesser known person. They might be totally unknown, but at least they will be unlikely to be as slippery as Rule-Of-Three.

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing Rule of Three once more brings back memories... and not terribly good ones for Rule.  _After what he did last time, he really expects me to do it again?  His information is generally good, but... limited.  If he does it again, he won't need to worry about another incident.  The Black Sail has a decent reputation, but anyone can be brought, and it does offer private meeting rooms._

Her eyes narrow as she focuses her attention on Rule.  "It had damn well better be more information than you offered last time.  ALL you know about whatever it is, NOT just the bits that you think I need to know to accomplish your goals."

*Afterwards*
After the meeting with Rule, the fuming Eilyra finds a bit of privacy, takes a deep breath, and starts chanting, recasting the defensive spells she had let lapse after her last adventure.
*Spoiler: Casting some buffs.*
Show


Extended Moment of Prescience(44 hours)(Burning Blackfire)
Extended Mind Blank(48 hours)
All four Heart spells(22 hours)
Extended Contingency(If health between 0 and 30, Pop Resilient Sphere around Eilyra, 5 foot area.)(44 days)
Extended Greater Magic Weapon(On her sword)(+5)(44 hours)


Having spent a few minutes preparing her defenses, and calming down(Rule didn't _exactly_ betray her, after all.  Just mostly.), she visits the markets, to restock on her rations, components, making sure she had the appropriate foci, picking up a longbow and some arrows, snagging a snazzy bag of holding, and otherwise preparing for a long journey to points unknown.
*Spoiler: Item shifting*
Show


I realized I'd missed a couple of things she needed, and had gone slightly over budget.  Dropping the horn of plenty, getting a type 2 bag of holding, some component pouches, and a longbow.  Also, added in boots of elvenkind, from Ruathar, since I think the time for that delay to play out has probably come and gone, unless you have a different opinion, Kinem?


Afterwards, she visits a bath house, to enjoy a lovely bath(Possibly the last one she'll have in a while that wasn't prestidigitation), before heading towards The Black Sail in time for the meeting.  As she approaches, she winces as she sees the soot coating the sail of the galleon, and sees the foundries burning nearby.  _Well, no time like the present to test if the stain resistance on my dress works._.  After a momentary hesitation, she heads inside, pausing for a moment in the entrance, before heading to an empty table, and settling in to wait for events to proceed, sipping on the flute of elven wine she ordered.
*Spoiler: Roll*
Show


(1d20+19)[*35*] Spot or Listen for things of interest


*Spoiler: Appearance*
Show


Eilyra is a fairly beautiful elf, wearing a backless white dress(With the front and back split, to allow uninhibited movement), with a silver and gold decorated green overdress. A platinum chain loops around her neck, supporting a ruby pendant that rests above her breasts.  Her golden eyes seem to burn with an inner light, and golden hair that almost looks like it's on fire. She also has pair of leathery wings folded at her back, and a long thin tail, which is currently sitting in her lap. A thin silver circlet, marked in ancient elven circles her head, with a pair of similarly marked armbands on her wrists.  A white fingerless glove adorns her left hand, while a pair of rings, worn with age and use adorn her fingers(One on each hand), and a fairly large brown leather pouch sits on her right hip.  To add a sense of whimsy to the otherwise fairly practical(If ornamental) outfit, an orange ioun stone whizzes around her head.  Her eyes look around the room, taking in her surroundings, and her movements are almost bird-like in their speed and precision.
*Spoiler: Image(Which is decently close)*
Show

----------


## kinem

At this point, after Eilyra sits, there are no more empty tables.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash sighs.  Rule of Three always did like a dramatic flourish, even at the expense of clarity.  That was going to get him killed some day.  Or, more likely, people working for him.

She looked around her hidey-hole apartment, checking to make sure that everything was still in place before closing up shop, so to speak.  Most of her protections were still in place from last night, but there were a few to refresh.  

With her protections in place, she settled back on her cot to explore Rule of Three's request with some magic.  Forewarned is, of course, forearmed.  The old joke tugged at her brain for a moment, and she rubbed her left elbow, feeling the undead flesh there, slightly cooler to the touch than the rest of her, as usual.  She had literally given away so much of herself that she sometimes wondered whether the leftovers could truly be said to be her.  Or anyone, for that matter.

Climbing up the ladder to the thin sheet of steel covering her pit, Ash levered it open and slipped out.  She slid the steel diagonally into its holder inside the pit, then folded up the space and slid the handkerchief sized fabric into an inside pocket of her shirt.  Her accommodations didn't provide much of a view, but they were significantly safer than most in Sigil.

Glancing around, Ash shook out her wings, and strolled toward the Black Sail.  She nods, seeing that it's so busy that there are no empty tables available.  Suits her fine - she didn't like drinking at the start of a job.  Sets a bad tone.  Instead, she does what she usually does in social situations - finds a wall to lean against, and watches.  Specifically, she looks for which folks have a blazing array of magic auras on them, or the ones with absolutely none at all, figuring them to be the most likely to be part of Rule of Three's merry escapade.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Thanks to whoever designed this class  :Small Wink: , Ash has an insane number of protections and unusual senses available to her.  

Permanently, she has the following active:
Arcane Sight
100' Telepathy and Mindsight
Read Magic
See Invisibility
Tongues

Before bed, she casts the following, most of which last for 23 or 24 hours:
Anticipate Teleport (Greater) ~
Endure Elements *
Energy Immunity - Fire *
Hunter's Eye (+7d6 bonus)
Magic Weapon, Greater *
Magic Vestment *
Mind Blank
Moment of Prescience
Greater Magic Weapon *
Nondetection
Visions of the Future
Contingency (Heal*, triggered by Ash being affected by an injury that would render her unconscious or dead)
* Cast using her bead of karma to give a CL of 23.
~ Technically, this means that Rule of Three couldn't have teleported that close to her, but clearly he has a mcguffin device to override this.  :Small Big Grin: 

Because of Equipment, she also has the following effects active:
Ring of Spell-Battle - informs me when a spell is cast within 60', even if there's no obvious manifestation, and gives me a spellcraft check to identify the spell.
Earring (as Hat of Disguise) - normally, she chooses to adjust her appearance only slightly: she hides her skin, head and limb grafts; puts a bit of tan on her face; and makes her clothes look a little nicer than they are.

After Rule of Three's visit, Ash prepares spells for the day, and then casts Divination, asking the question:  "Where am I going to have to go to get the thing that Rule of Three wants me to get?"

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

OOC: Anticipate Teleport delays teleportation into the area, but not out of it; it doesn't prevent escapes.
BTW, you know that RoT didn't cast a spell to teleport; it must have been a spell-like ability.

Luck did not favor your Divination spell (rolled 99), and it yields no answers.

Several people around the room have some magical auras. The ones that really stand out are: a bariaur drinking alone at a table, a winged woman that you recognize as Eilyra, and a human man seated at the bar who looks around as he drinks.

Looking at the latter, you notice that his left eye has a magic aura; most likely he is Rule of Three in another disguise.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss the goliath psychic warrior. 

Avakuss received the letter from Rule of Three as he ate his lunch at his dojo in the Guildhall Ward. There was a slight grimace on his lips as he read it. Joel and Rule at it again. So little information and on relatively short notice, as usual. At least he had the afternoon and some of the evening. He pondered the possibilities as he finished his meal. 

He called class into session. All sat in a circle with legs crossed, if possible, since there were students of a variety of races. He spoke, asking the others to ponder the balance of defending  or promoting Good while working with those of potentially evil or selfish intent. All were given the chance to speak their thoughts and critic each other's thoughts. After a sufficient time Avakuss rose and led the class in sparring practice, focusing on getting inside the opponent's defenses for a flurry of blows. As the sparring was going well he turned the class over to the senior student Shilenga with word that he would be traveling a bit, something that was normal for the dojo.

Avakuss gathered his gear and made sure all was in order. With a nod to the others he headed out and onward to the Great Gymnasium. He knew that action would be coming soon so now was the time for the mind. Mixing with the others he sought out what others thought of the news coming the next day and debated the rumors in a friendly manner. He didn't speak of his meeting for that evening but he wondered if the two were related. Afterwards he relaxed in the Sensory Deprivation chamber for quite longer than most. Coming out refreshed he headed to the Black Sail. Nearing his destination he prepared numerous psionic protections. 

Entering the Joel's business and 2nd home, Avakuss headed for the bar and leaned his hip against it. He would have rested an elbow on the bar but with his height he would have had to hunch over.  Avakuss glanced around the room, mostly looking for signs of Rule or Joel, but also for any that might be involved in the coming meeting. He ordered a drink and sipped on it as he waited.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Gather Info (1d20+5)[*21*]

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Avakuss*
Show

OOC: Seems like a Spot check would be more appropriate.

In any case, you don't see Rule or Joel just yet. A few unusual individuals catch your eye (the other PCs).

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Seeing a familiar-ish face, Ash glances around the room one more time and then strolls over to Eilyra's table.

*"May I join you?"*

Her mental voice, soft as a feather, adds a rejoinder.

_*Funny.  I could have sworn you said you wouldn't work for ol' crazy-eye.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing the somewhat familiar grey-winged woman approaching, Eilyra gives her a look.  _Grey wings... Erinyes?  No, graft.  Ah, the Orb that Tim wanted.  The other Diviner.  Ash.  Fairly professional, fairly skilled._.  She doesn't offer any hints as to her rapid thought process, although she does incline her head, in a slight nod, in response to Ash's question, before she speaks.

"As you asked politely, yes.  The ambiance here is quite... interesting, after all.  It may have potential, or it may not be what it has been represented as.  Time will tell."  Her voice is the same cool, melodic thing it has always been, but there is a slight hint of distaste to it.

She gives no sign of having received the telepathic message.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash sits, wings ruffling out to the sides of the chair, as they do.  She smiles faintly.

*"Hmm. 'It may have potential, or may not be as represented.' I would argue that that's true of most of us."*

----------


## paradox26

Taric sits back and watches for a while, but there is no evident sign of Rule-Of-Three. So eventually he figures the being must be coming in some sort of disguise. He figures he will not be the only one to be summoned, or else Rule could have given him the mission straight away, rather than meeting at the tavern. So he decides he should go and meet other beings of evident power, to see if they have also been summoned by him.

He looks around at the most powerful looking beings in the room. He has no ability to sense magical auras, so he is working largely by guesswork. He finally approaches a normal-looking woman who bears fiendish wings, figuring she may have had them grown or transplanted through powerful magic. 

"Greetings. My name is Taric. I await someone. Would you mind if I wait with you, until my companion arrives? I feel somewhat conspicuous standing at my table all alone, and to stand out is to attract trouble."

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing the shadowy Bariaur approach, Eilyra carefully puts down her wine flute, before he arrives, but as he is addressing Ash, and not attacking, she watches silently.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*
The woman's wings instinctively fluttered up away from the floor - never fun to have them stepped on - and nods at Taric.  She took half a second to process the variety of bright, buright auras swirling around the man and his equipment.  Yup.  Could definitely be one of theirs.  Her smile widened and she pulled a chair away from a stretch of the table to facilitate him joining them.  

*"Good evening. I am Ash, and this is Eilyra. If your friend has one eye, he's ignoring us for the moment."*

----------


## paradox26

Taric looks a little surprised at the reference to someone who was almost certainly Rule-Of-Three. Despite this, he realises that he must have come upon fellow people who have been summoned by him. So he might as well stay with them, to make it easier to gather them all. He glances around, hoping to see others who might have been summoned. "Well hello. Thank you for allowing me to join you, and it is a pleasure to meet you. I believe we are here to meet the same person, by the sound of it. I am sure he will be here soon, so we should have only a short wait. Unless he has many others coming, in any case. Of course, he may be here already, as you seem to suggest. Have you identified him here?" he says to Ash and Eilyra. He takes the offered position at the table, though as he is standing, he towers above the others who are seated already.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra's tail twitches slightly at the Bariaur's words.  "The individual you're referring to tends to act as a middleman, a representative of someone else, rather than being the direct employer. A source of information, and thus, control.  With a long history of playing both ends to the gain of the middle."  After speaking, she takes another sip of her flute of wine, and as she puts it down, she looks directly at Taric, her golden eyes glowing with an inner flame.  "Be wary.  What it says is probably true, but also probably not the whole truth."

----------


## Toliudar

Ash sizes Taric up, noting the calluses that match the blades he carries.  The atypical coloration and tone to his skin.  The guarded manner that suggests that he has earned the long years he has been alive.  

Eilyra's comments draw a wry smile from Ash.

*"All of which is to say: I think he's at the bar."*

She leans back, her wings lifting and adjusting once again.

*"So...is it the carrot or the stick with you?  Do you owe a favour, or are you here for payment?"*

----------


## Cavir

Without staring Avakuss took notice of the table slowly filling with those that were confident in themselves but likely didn't know each other. Each approached the table, paused as if asking permission, sized each other up, then joined the table. The pattern repeated until there were four at the table. He grabbed the barkeep's attention as he walked by, who would recognize the goliath by sight at least. *"Joel around?"*

----------


## paradox26

Taric nods slightly in acknowledgement. "Thank you for the warning. I have been out on the Planes for too long, and know little of the personalities of Sigil. I will be wary of what he has to say. That is always a good policy, in any case, and especially in Sigil. Caution is not as necessary on Ysgard, though on the Shadow Plane it can be more called for," he says. He looks around to try to identify the man they are speaking of at the bar. But without a way to detect magical auras, it is almost impossible for him to ascertain exactly which person at the bar is the one he seeks. He then turns back, and answers the question, "I am a hired weapon. I do not owe the man anything, but he may be able to assist me in some troubles I have with a certain demon, so I suppose I am something of a supplicant." He finds it hard to admit that openly, even though he accepts it internally as being necessary.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra takes another sip of her flute, before she swallows, and quietly murmurs.  "Demons do seem to have an unfortunate tendency to cause problems."

With that said, she leans back in her chair, leathery wings folded behind her, tail looped around on her lap, and horns on her head, and takes another sip.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash tilts her head, tasting the thought, and there is a fleeting smile.

*"Well, I'd hardly think the less of you for wanting something from him.  If you haven't made powerful enemies, odds are good that you're living too sedentary a life to be at this table, yes? I myself am involved in a complicated dance, of sorts."*  She seems less angry than saddened at the thought.  

Without rising, Ash looks around the room again, checking for new arrivals.  Ah!  Another big one.  Interesting. 

*"I confess that my travels haven't brought me to Ysgard yet.  I've heard that it's rowdy in a back-slapping, beer-chugging way, but beautiful. How do you remember it?"*

----------


## kinem

The barkeep is a stout red-bearded dwarf. Avakuss knows him as Mugsy, but isn't sure if that is actually his name, or a nickname that refers to his profession.

When Avakuss walks by he nods and tells Avakuss *"He should be out here soon."*

----------


## paradox26

Taric nods in agreement. "Some demons cause more trouble than others. The one I upset is one of the mightiest, and he has a long memory and really holds a grudge," he says.

"I spent so long in the Shadow Plane that my recollections of Ysgard are both vivid and slightly shadowed. It is my homeland, though I spent much of my time in Arborea, at the Mind's Eye headquarters. But Ysgard is beautiful, and very wild. Even demons tend to be reluctant to invade there. Though, as I found to my personal cost, they do occasionally raid the plane. Most of my family there were lost to a demon raid there. So now they should be part of the plane as petitioners," he says to Ash.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns for a brief moment at Taric's words, before she resumes her cool look around the room.  _Demons don't tend to just go raiding for blood and death.  They tend to trap souls as well.  They're used for trade, for crafting, for bribes, as trophies, or even to eat.  But now's not the time to break that news.  If he's been brought here, he's likely competent, and the time it would take to hunt down a bunch of souls taken in a specific raid an unknown amount of time ago... if they even still exist?  No, not happening.  If he realizes later, he's already provided the perfect excuse._

After a moment, she looks back to Taric, and offers a small smile.  "The Shadow Plane can be interesting.  I've always been fascinated by how it reflects other planes, and how it chooses which plane to reflect.  Of course, the colour drain is annoying.  As for Arborea, well... I wouldn't exactly be welcome there.  For places I've been, well... the Hells are not a vacation spot.  Too many demons.  Also, the whole fire, ash, brimstone, acid rains, ever-shifting terrain, archdemons, gravity.  I would not recommend a long visit.  The Astral is beautiful, but you really need a goal there, something to do.  Also, Gith."  
She pauses, and shakes her head.  "Why did you spend so long on the Shadow Plane?"

----------


## kinem

A well-dressed, greying gentleman enters the room from a door on the back wall next to the bar. To those who can see it, he sports quite a bit of magic.

He waves to Avakuss and heads over to the table where the group has gathered.

*"Good evening. I'm Joel Taverus, owner of the place. While I hope you are enjoying your drinks, please come with me so we can discuss the business you came for.

Our mutual acquaintance will join us soon. There is one other who I hope will join us, but perhaps she was not interested in the offer she got. She can catch up if she shows."* 

(to the barkeep) *"Mugsy, you know what to look for?"* The dwarf nods in response.

Joel tells you *"If you would"* and indicates the door he came through.

----------


## Cavir

A tall, muscular, and barely dressed goliath with a large greatsword nods to Joel and confidently leads the way through the door. At the table he invites the others to sit with a hand gesture. Once the others have all claimed their seats Avakuss turns a remaining chair around so the back of the chair faces the table and sits, straddling it. *"Hello. My name is Avakuss. I've known Joel... for a long time."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

At Joel's invitation, Ash rises and follows silently to the back room.  En route, she makes a brief detour to the bar, where she leaves a stack of five gold coins with Mugsy.  She knows that no tavern is going rich off of her, and it seems only courteous to contribute to the wait staff's fine work.

Once Joel leads them into the room where the meeting is to take place, Ash begins a careful examination of the space, running a hand lightly across the walls and beginning a droning chant.  

Her telepathic voice, an especially soft version of her speaking tone, slips into Avakuss and Taric's heads.

_*Hello, Avakuss. You can call me Ash. I apologize, but am ensuring that our conversation here is not overheard.*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash starts by analyzing any dweomers active in the room but not associated with the four of us.  She searches the room, taking ten if possible for 47.  

If Mage's Private Sanctum is not already active on the area, she casts it.

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing the professional looking older gentleman enter the room, Eilyra gives him an analyzing look.  _Our would-be employer?  If Ash has spotted RoT at the bar, that fellow clearly has some influence here, and he's collecting the goliath, so he's certainly something._

As he approaches the table, she carefully puts her flute down, and eyes him, calmly, waiting for events to unfold, even as she takes another look around the room, and listens to his agreement.  "It's a pleasure to meet you, Joel."  _Mutual acquaintance?  Bloody RoT.  This is, however, the owner, so things are happening._

She follows the group into the presumably private section, her dress swishing as she walks, and her tail raising daintily off the ground.  After the door shuts, and chairs are claimed, and the Goliath introduces himself as Avakuss, and Ash raises a shield against scrying and eavesdropping, Eilyra finally speaks.  "I am known as Eilyra, and it is good to meet you, Avakuss.  It is always good to make new allies."

*Spoiler: Appearance, if needed once more*
Show


Eilyra is a fairly beautiful elf, wearing a backless white dress(With the front and back split, to allow uninhibited movement), with a silver and gold decorated green overdress. A platinum chain loops around her neck, supporting a ruby pendant that rests above her breasts.  Her golden eyes seem to burn with an inner light, and golden hair that almost looks like it's on fire. She also has pair of leathery wings folded at her back, and a long thin tail, which is currently sitting in her lap. A thin silver circlet, marked in ancient elven circles her head, with a pair of similarly marked armbands on her wrists.  A white fingerless glove adorns her left hand, while a pair of rings, worn with age and use adorn her fingers(One on each hand), and a fairly large brown leather pouch sits on her right hip.  To add a sense of whimsy to the otherwise fairly practical(If ornamental) outfit, an orange ioun stone whizzes around her head.  Her eyes look around the room, taking in her surroundings, and her movements are almost bird-like in their speed and precision.
*Spoiler: Image(Which is decently close)*
Show

----------


## kinem

There is a short hallway beyond the door (#1), then a second door (#2) after that. The second door is unusually heavy, and has a small window built into it that can be covered with a small shutter on the inside, so that one inside might see who's in the hall.

The room past that has several comfortable and sturdy chairs of various sizes around a large table. A couple are built to accommodate larger than human-sized guests. The room is lit by a Continual Flame attached to a chandelier on the ceiling.

There is another door (#3) to the right side of the room.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Other than on the people and their items and on the chandelier, you don't sense any magic in the room.


Joel says *"Suit yourself, Ash, but I should mention that this room is shielded with lead, so no one should be able to scry us.

There is one other person who I will introduce in a moment, but I must first say, anything seen or said here is confidential. You are not obligated to take the job, but if you don't agree to that, please leave now. You will soon understand why."*

There is a knock on the door (#2). Joel opens the shutter to see who it is, then opens the door. The newcomer proves to be Rule-of Three in his githzerai appearance; he may have changed in the hallway.

Rule says *"Hello, good to see you, and good evening. Have you spilled the dark yet, Joel?"* and takes a seat.

Joel says *"Not yet."* If everyone stays in the room he continues *"Well then"* and opens the inner door (#3).

Into the room comes a 10 ft. tall, athletic male humanoid with beatific features and metallic golden skin. His eyes are too bright to look at directly, and an aura of power and patience surrounds him. Though they are seldom seen, you recognize this an an aurumach rilmani, a powerful exemplar of Neutrality.

The rilmani says *"Hello! I am Center-of-All. Pleased to meet you."*

After a round of introductions, Center-of-All takes a seat and tells you 

*"For many years, until just recently, I lived near the base of the Spire. As you know, that is a complete dead zone for magic and kind of an enormous wasteland. I liked it fine there, but I was there because it's hard to find anyone there. I lived in a small rilmani village.

About a month ago, I was killed. The intruder was sneaky and got the jump on me, and was incredibly skilled with the dagger. Human sized, dark skin, dark robe, but no face besides a big mouth."*

*Spoiler: Knowledge(Nature) DC 35*
Show

Sounds like a Gloom.


He continues *"My friends put me on a cart and set off to resurrect me. Not an easy trip but here I am. But the thing I was guarding was stolen by the intruder. Rule-of-Three gave it to me to guard."*

Rule cuts in *"Not me! You understand? That was millennia ago. But there's always been a Rule-of-Three in Sigil. It's one of the three basic laws of the multiverse after all! I am just the current holder of the office, so to speak.

But in any case, it's well that Center came looking for Rule of Three, since he found me.

I believe the item Center was guarding was a Key. This Key was used to lock away the multiverse - threatening being known as Tharizdun."*

Center says *"Prophecy says it will be needed again; not so clear on why. But I must get it back."*

Rule says *"Well, we can talk about how to guard it safely when the time comes. For now, we must get it."*

Joel says *"Some years ago, I had a bit of an adventure, along with Avakuss and a couple of others. I almost accidently freed an ancient rakshasa lord known as the Mad Rajah. This fellow had some connection to the cult of Tharizdun. He's imprisoned in Baator, but until then the baatezu seemed to have forgotten about it. A trio of rakshasas tried to free him, though in retrospect, they could have tried harder. We slew them, but they mentioned working for a boss."*

Rule says *"I have connections throughout the Lower Planes. I believe that said boss was an outcast former Duke among the baatezu by the name of Vayyel. He's been spotted near the site of the prison. Vayyel is a powerful warrior, and was a leader of the cornugons, but I guess he lost a political game.

I think this was his plan all along. Not to free the Rajah, but to get information from him. Whatever Joel did to the prison must have helped with that somehow.

The Rajah must have known something about the Key, probably enough for Vayyel to guess who had it. He must have begun the search years ago. This is coming to a head now only because Center was so hard to find.

Ash, Gargauth is a bitter enemy of Vayyel's. He could not stand to see Vayyel regain a place in the hierarchy before he does. To see his rival brought low, he's willing to make a deal.

Taric, as for Graz'zt, he too has an interest in stopping the baatezu plot."*

Joel says *"What Vayyel wants with the Key we can only guess. Not to free Tharizdun, surely. More likely to use as a bargaining chip. To sell it, maybe. The risk is real that someone will use it. That requires a Gate to the plane where Thaizdun was sent. 

Our first move should be to make the Key harder to use in that way. During our adventure, we found a door on Pandemonium, that leads to a stronghold of Tharizdun's cult. I have done research and it was an important library in ancient times. I believe it would contain the knowledge we need."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash leans forward, listening to the story and not trying to disguise her curiosity.  Only once does she lean back, jaw clenched tight, when Gorgauth's name is mentioned.  She tilts her head at Rule of Three with frank incredulity, but then is caught up again in the unfolding tale.

*"Tharizdun is everything loathsome about gods, written in letters a mile high in blood. His release would cause incalculable suffering, and, arguably, the end of the universe. I'm in."*

She pauses and turns with sombre, soft tones to Rule of Three.

*"I do have a condition, however.  It is insufficient to simply assume that Vayyal does not wish to use the key for its intended purpose. We do not use the key, even as a bluff, as a bargaining chip with him until we have certain knowledge of what his game is. Is that acceptable?"*

Once she gets a response from Rule of Three, she takes out a thick notepad, overlaid with a delicate tracing of symbols. She turns to a fresh page and begins magically transcribing notes and questions.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sense motive on both Rule and Centre, watching for any sign of deception or with-holding information from them: (1d20+29)[*43*]

----------


## kinem

Rule replies *"Hold on a moment. It may be to our advantage to make Vayyel think he's taken something that's too hot to handle. In fact that may be the only way to resolve the situation. He's no cultist. It does not seem wise to tie our hands in advance. Of course, we are not going to take any foolish risks."*

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Center seems to have been completely open and honest in his statements.

Rule, on the other hand, seems to care only about how to turn the situation to his own advantage.

----------


## Archmage1

Still mulling over what she knows about the various entities involved in this rather convoluted plot, Eilyra frowns, and speaks up.  "It sounds rather like the creature you encountered, Center of All, was something called a Gloom."  She shakes her head.  "Not a weak creature.  At all.  As in, likely to be more powerful than Gargauth or Graz'zt.  Especially as it is an assassin.  Controlling one?  Maybe.  But not a simple thing."
She pauses, and after scanning the room, her attention turns back to Center of All.  "I don't suppose you have any blood, or anything from the Gloom?"

After giving him a chance to respond, she continued.  "Recovering the key, I think, would be the simplest approach, if we can find a way to do it.  A retriever could, but getting one?  That is not so simple.  We're not likely to find the Gloom via magic, not based on just a description, so locating it does seem rather like a dead end.  Probably literally, if the Gloom realizes someone is hunting it."
Letting that sink in for a moment, she continued.  "Now, if all that's needed is a gate to Tharizdun's domain to use the key, preventing that seems to be rather... challenging.  For us.  However, that does seem like a problem alerting some of his opponents might fix.  Of course, then the key's existence is known, but as it is already known, well..."  She pauses, and smiles, a cold, cruel smile.  "That isn't really a barrier."
Another brief pause, while Eilyra takes a breath, before she continues.  "However, that does leave a few, rather important, questions.  For example, what are we getting in return for this no doubt extremely challenging task?  What are you looking to get out of this, Rule?  Graz'zt's place?  And why is the Gloom likely to be acting in Vayyel's interest?"

----------


## kinem

In reply to Eilyra, Center of all says *"Sorry, no. It was over before I could even react."*

Rule of Three says *"What are you getting? Why, a chance for redemption! What else do you want?

As for myself, I aim only to stop those who endanger the interests of myself and others. Just like you, if I should be able to profit along the way, I should not spurn the opportunity.

As for the assassin, Gloom you say, it must have been acting on information from Vayyel. Beyond that I could only speculate.

I could probably arrange to get the services of a Retriever. It may be worth a try. They are big though, too big to pass through most gates in Sigil. And stupid, too stupid to really tell us much other than by leading us. It'll be a challenge, so let me think about it."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash enjoys the looping erudition of Eilyra. It so often lead the conversation into places both unexpected and fruitful.

*"I think that it's fair to assess that if ordinary magics such as those of a Retriever can locate the key, we can do so. I rather assume, though, that anyone going to such lengths to obtain the key has already gone to great lengths to conceal it."*

She turns to Rule of Three.

*"You put too much faith in the reasonableness of a devil. And, frankly, I don't trust you to put the general good above your own self-interest. But if, as you say, we need to keep our options open, I will offer you one refinement.  Swear me an oath that you won't do anything with this key without my explicit permission, and I'll help you find it. A real oath, mind.  If that's acceptable, I'll get to work."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra gives Rule of Three a look.  "Really?  That's the best offer you can make?  Redemption?  It does not seem terribly likely to accomplish that.  Working with demons and fiends to stop a demonic plan.  Sure, it probably qualifies as a questionable deed, but that alone does not meet the requirements of redemption.  How about a more... concrete reward?"

After Ash finishes speaking, Eilyra nods.  "The Retriever, I think, would need to be under Center's command, as it inherits his familiarity with the key, which it would need to track it.  And the Gloom is going to be a problem."

Then she frowns, before she continues, shifting topics once more, but still sounding rather confident.  "But the plan of raiding the library... it seems reasonable, but... Tharzidun isn't known as the Mad God for nothing.  Assuming a reasonable or logical organization system of the books of his followers... that's a big assumption.  And that's not even mentioning the potential for traps, reflecting his own penchant for corruption and twisting.  And even in the best case... In the time we spend reaching and searching the library, they can likely just use the key.  If it's our only option, it's the only option, but..."  She shrugs.  "It is unlikely to suffice in isolation."  Her voice trails off, thoughtfully, before she looks to Center of All.  "You came to Rule of Three, because his predecessors had given it to you to guard.  Would you know who else is involved?  Is anyone guarding the lock?  The other gods sealed Tharzidun away, and while they might not know the exact mechanism the key might use... they can probably make it harder to use it in secret... and make that secrecy critical to the success of the cult."

----------


## Da'Shain

*Edigaria*

The deva's words rattled around in her head all day as she went about her business.  How could he know anything about ... well, it was Unity of Rings, and knowing (_or acting like he knew_) random bits of information to string together into a soothsayer's prediction was kind of his thing.  No need to be suspicious he was in league with the yugoloths, no sir, no need ... and yet Edigaria of the Estervales dithered, indecisive.  She'd been doing fine on her own so far, hadn't she?  Well, okay at least.  Sure, her immortal soul was being sought after by just about everything whose name started with the sound "de-", only her own increasingly hard to keep track of web of promises and lies kept her from having it ripped out of her at any moment, and she was half-convinced if she set foot outside Sigil she would be accosted by agents of one of the Powers, but ... 

Well, no but.  Just that this city sucked, and she was tired of slumming it here.  (_It's the most interesting place we've ever seen and you know it._ _Shut up, eyes should be seen and not heard ... thought ... whatever._)  So why not take the nice angel's advice?  (_Deva, you moron._ _Did I not just say shut up?_)  She closed her milky eye spitefully.  Best case, maybe she'd get a chance to put down one of the plates she'd been spinning for what felt like forever.  Worst case, she learned nothing and whiled away another night in a tavern pretending to drink and laugh.  Well, that wasn't the worst case, but she'd resolved to be at least a bit cheerier.

So she found herself at the Black Sail Tavern at three ... oh, crap, three after midnight.  Well, let none say she did not know how to be fashionably late.  That was somehow still a thing out in the vastness of the planes, causing her to muse, not for the first time, that existence was a bit more humanoid-centric than she might've guessed.  (**Rumble.** _Oh hush, it's true in the Wheel, anyway._)  Brushing greasy hair back with fingers already stained from the Lower Ward's soot, she stepped inside, good eye glancing over the clientele in search of what she assumed would be some sort of adventuring party.  When her gaze met that of the surprisingly mundane-looking dwarf behind the bar, he jerked his head towards a back room.  It seemed she was expected by more than just a deva's ramblings.  She nodded back to him gratefully (_Ah, the legendary silver tongue of the Estervale line at work._ _I can just wear an eyepatch, you know._) and crossed the dimly lit common room to step through the door in the back.

Beyond that was another, heavier one, presumably for discussing weightier business behind.  She knocked three times and spoke into the shutter, "*"Edigaria to see ... someone, anyway.  Pretty sure I'm expected."*

----------


## kinem

At the knock on the door, Joel gets up and opens the shutter to see who's there. He lets the newcomer into the room.

*"Hello, Edigaria. I'm Joel Taverus, the owner here. The situation here is a bit complicated ..."*

*[Insert introductions and recaps here. Moving on ...]*

*"And so, Center-of-All also got in touch with the deva Unity-of-Rings, who recruited you to this little party."*

Rule of Three says *"Back to business. Ash, your proposed oath is unfair. We could certainly use your help on this, but to promise that you will have final say over what we do with it? Would anyone else here agree to that? I doubt it.

I am here to help, just like the rest of you, though my skills are more in dealmaking than in fighting. So as for payment, if anyone should be offering it, it should be Center-of-All, not me. However, as far as I can tell, he doesn't have a copper to his name."*

Center-of-All says *"There is more that you should know.

The coalition that defeated Tharizdun included gods of every alignment, as well as worshippers and supporters that lent them power from every plane.

Afterwards, there was disagreement over what to do with the Key. Many wanted to destroy it, to make it less likely that the mad god could ever escape. Others believed the prophecy that the Key would be needed again, and wanted to keep it safe. The matter almost came to blows, and not along the usual lines of alignment.

Rule-of-Three was of the latter view, and made off with the Key. He gave it to me to hide it, as I agreed with him. While some searched for it, the general view became that it had been destroyed. I believe it would be dangerous to let too many people know it still exists. It would cause much conflict.

As Rule would have guessed, there was a third faction. They believed that Tharizdun could be controlled, his great power harnessed. They seem foolish to want to take such a risk, but it was not a pipe dream; in the fight against the mad god, possible ways to control him were found and studied. This faction was the foundation of what you know as the Cult of Tharizdun. I understand that the Cult has degraded into a mad group of worshippers, but in the old days, they were much more organized and sane. While I was in hiding, I know these things from friends who brought me news."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash jots notes furiously as Centre-of-All speaks.  She reels off a first question, speaking quickly.

*"Thank you for this. Forgive me - I've never been to the base of the spire.  If no magic works there, then there's no way that magic was used in locating you or the key. Which means that someone told someone about the key.  Could you make a list of all of the people who knew that you possessed the key?"*

She whirled on Rule of Three, speaking dispassionately.

*"Nice try, but I didn't ask everyone to let me control what happened to the key.  Just you.  If you don't ever take possession of it or try to dictate what happens with it, there's no problem.  Since you haven't offered me any kind of payment whatsoever for this, I feel that that's an extremely reasonable 'fee'.*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns, deeply at Rule's words, clearly having second, and third thoughts about participating in this adventure.  _Let's see... mission to acquire the Key that RoT wants for no pay, with the strong hint from Center of All that RoT is likely to seek to control Tharizidun, because of course he would.  And his claim of his skills being deal-making?  Really?  His skills, in this case, seem to be recruiting the desperate, the lost, and singing a tale.  But, since I am here, I can at least ask questions._

She looks back to Center of All.  "You mention factions.  Which gods were in which faction?  If we're going to see about putting more obstacles in the key user's way, it seems like the faction for destruction, and the faction for safekeeping would be a good start."

----------


## kinem

Rule says *"So you don't trust me, Ash? But you trust these others, many of whom don't exactly have spotless histories either? And you expect me to trust you completely? I don't trust anyone completely. I'm not seeing the logic here."*

Center of All says *"As far as I know, only Rule-of-Three - the one who gave it to me - knew that I had it.

My friends among the rilmani suspected it, of course, but I never confirmed it. In any case, I trust them completely. By now, they will be on the way back to the village near the Spire. I told them to go back, because they would be in danger if I am being hunted.

As for the Mad Rajah, I knew him as Rajah Manapora. Being Center-of-All in of Sigil, I met him briefly a few times. He could cast discern location, and if he tried it on me, it wouldn't have worked. That might be enough for him to guess the truth, if he assumed that the Key had not been destroyed.

The gods ... Listen. I do not want them involved. The gods today are not the same as the ones back then. They were known as the Great Powers. I do not know what happened to most of them.

One name you would recognize is that of Pelor. He wanted the Key destroyed, which I do not.

And ... I do not think the gods would forgive that I defied their will."*

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss takes perfect mental notes of the knowledge being shared and apparent enemies already made. These details were not his area of specialty. The path of the discussions didn't seem to be going in a productive manner however so he finally speaks up.

*"Do we know whether the key is access to the plane or to a prison on that plane? Pandemonium seems to be our best first stop, to gather information and maybe even hinder their plans. It has been a long time since I was there but we should be better at resisting the effects there this time."

"As I see it our goal is to get our hands on the key and get it back to Unity Center, not Rule. Ending the threat of whichever devils get in our way is bonus. I doubt Rule is coming with us. I don't think we should get hung up on Rule obtaining the key first. As expected he does seem to have enough of an angle to benefit from all this beyond the multiverse surviving, enough so to coordinate deals for some of you. Perhaps a favor owed for each of the rest of us would be fair. "

"Unity Center, safe to assume you are coming with us? What is the prophecy about the key?"* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Stupid me, meant Center, not Unity. Corrected.

----------


## kinem

Center-of-All says *"I know the laws of the multiverse can be confusing. I am Center-of-All, representing the law that any point is the center of everything. Unity-of Rings, representing the law that all is connected, is currently a deva. And of course Rule-of-Three is here.

Certainly, I will come. The prophecy came from the goddess Gamayun, one of the vanished ones. It states that the Key will be needed to save that which must be saved.

Details of how the Key works, I don't know."*

Rule says *"Center, doesn't your kind have the ability to cast Mind Blank?"*

Center says *"Yes, but that wouldn't stop the Rajah. He specialized in information. His magic would overcome that. Or so he boasted."*

Joel nods at that.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash grimaced.  The more that Rule of Three twisted out of her offer, the more it became clear that he wanted the key for himself, for his own purposes.

*"Rule, you're terrific. I'm not asking you to trust me, nor am I asking anyone else to trust me. Just that you take an oath not to influence what happens to the key, or take it yourself.  Not such a big price, yeah?"*

Her brow furrows as Centre explains further.

*"Centre, I'm confused. If magic doesn't work at the base of the spire, how would Discern Location find something that was hidden there?  And if some magic DOES work there, then I'd like to suggest that our investigations include a trip to that murder scene.*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash is trying to figure out whether divinations would reach the base of the spire, and what magic is and isn't possible there. 
Knowledge (the planes): (1d20+19)[*30*]
Spellcraft: (1d20+33)[*39*]

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns once more, before looking back at Rule.  "If Center's right, and no one knew he had it, with the exception of the Rilmani, who probably don't have the kind of contact with demons to sell the information, then what happened to the prior Rule of Three?  Is it possible that his departure caused the information leakage?"

She also looks over at Center-of-All.  "Have any of your friends either vanished, or came into an unusual amount of wealth recently?"

----------


## Da'Shain

*Edigaria*

Mulling over the issue, Edigaria wondered why she was here.  From what she could gather, this Key sounded like a massive bargaining chip she might be able to use to buy her way out of almost any obligation ... and presumably Unity of Rings at least knew she'd be tempted by that, likely the others as well, and yet pushed her to get involved.  Watching the open mistrust of Rule of Three being bandied about, she had the feeling others in the room would not take kindly to her own mercenary reputation, and she decided not to touch the issue of who could be trusted with a ten foot pole unless she had to.  She was also not keen on going to visit the base of the Spire, where almost all of her own hard-bargained-for protections would wink out, leaving nothing but debts, especially not where a planar assassin had already proven able and willing to kill over this Key.  Instead, seeking out further knowledge of the issue would at least let her figure out who the interested parties were, what they wanted, and whether it was worth risking her immortal skin over.  (_Our immortal skin.  Excuse me?  You don't even have your own eyelid, let alone skin!_)

*"Seems to me those with motive are either in Hell or can be learned about in the cult's library,"* she interjects after thinking a moment, purposely leaving out the idea of a trip to the base of the tower.  *"Of those two options, breaking into a library, insane cultist librarians or no, seems the simpler task than facing a cornugon lord down near a rakshasa rajah's prison that was already almost accidentally opened once.  Bonus, it'll probably let us nail down what this Mad Rajah's connection to Tharizdun's cult is.  If the Gloomy bastard decides to have a poke at us too, better we have some idea what its employers want, assuming it's not just out for stealing a key to multiversal destruction for its own giggles."*

She shoots a look of sympathy to Center-of-All at his fear of gods' reprisals, understanding all too well the spectre of punishment he must live with every day.  *"Gotta agree there, I'm not too keen on having interested Powers with eyes on us at all times, here.  Best we figure as much out ourselves first, before inviting something to butt its nose in and take over."* 


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

(_Alright, now's the time to earn your keep.  What do we know about this Mad Rajah, or a cornugon named Vayyel?  We?  Surely you mean your own august knowledge, and not the unearned arcane memory library you wheedled access to.  Just do your job and check!_)

Knowledge (Planes) about this Mad Rajah, Manapora: (1d20+49)[*65*]
Knowledge (Planes) about Vayyel: (1d20+49)[*67*]

Knowledge (Nature) about Glooms (checking what she knows herself, whether it's enough to be extra afraid): (1d20+19)[*21*]

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra sighs, and purses her lips thoughtfully at Edigaria's words.  "I suppose that at a minimum, I can help with raiding the library.  I think it is a dubious route, but..."  She shrugs, and smiles, almost cheerfully.  "Ancient libraries have a tendency to have interesting scrolls or books in them, and if we don't find anything about this Key, the use therein, or anything along those lines, well, accidents happen, I suppose."

_And if this is a waste of time, killing Rule would be quite cathartic, and I'd have plenty of support.  And if the Mad God escapes, well, it's a big Multiverse.  Could even potentially be an excellent lever for restoring my name, although that wouldn't be trivial, but if it were easy, anyone could do it._

She looks over at Center of All once more, her tail flicking back and forth as she launches another rapidfire set of questions.  "That said, if we are going to do this, best to solve as many problems as possible.  Can you describe the Key?  Does it have a name?  What can you tell us about using it?  Is there a specific location involved?  Some sort of ritual work?  Something else?"

Without missing a beat, she looks back to Rule of Three, before looking at Joel once more, her eyes burning with intensity as she continues.  "The Mad Rajah is still sealed, to the best of your knowledge?"  Looking back at Rule, she continues, her tone a bit firmer.  "Either of your knowledge?  And would you have any idea where Vayyel might be found?  Or his objectives, and known allies?"

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss minutely shook his head. He spoke a little slower, trying to ease the tensions with Ash. *"Joel and I, with Rule's help, resealed Rajah Manapora. Center-of-All successfully had the key for millennia. That dedication is remarkable. I greatly respect that. He's kept us safe that way all this time. Thank you Center-of-All."

"When such an admirable entity needed help, he turned to and trusted Rule of Three, who in turn turned to us. Rule was the one who started that safety, current holder of the office or not. We see how important keeping the key a secret has been. This whole meeting is Center and Rule trusting us not just with the mission, but moreso with the knowledge that the key even exists. I'm not saying to go sodding barmy with blindly trusting Rule on everything (Sorry Rule) but he's not going to let everything fall apart, even if it's only for his own best interest. Think about this too... anyone think The Lady will just stand by if they are putting Sigil at high risk?"

"In terms of how Center was found, also consider the time involved. Although there may be a leak, even the biggest fool looking for the key would have to eventually consider the base of the Spire, away from all magics and Powers. Those involved are not fools, yet Center's work kept it safe that long anyway."

"Leak or not the library seems the best start at this point unless Center has a better suggestion. Do we all have protections for going to Pandemonium?" *

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Avakuss both amuses and intrigues Ash.  

*"Streets in Sigil could and - and probably have been - paved with the bones of those who have relied on an understanding of what the Lady will or will not do.  But if our next step is to traipse through some ancient library, well, I'm up for a lark."*

----------


## kinem

Center-of-All says *"Thank you, Avakuss.

No magic that I know of works at the base of the Spire. But if magic finds nothing, the one place that is hidden from it becomes a likely guess. That's an example of the law of Unity-of-Rings, I think. One extreme becomes the other.

The Rule-of-Three that I knew was a half-celestial human-elf mix. He must have passed away by now.

None of my friends have vanished or suddenly changed as far as I can tell. The village is fairly isolated, though we visit neighboring villages and about once a year a few rilmani will travel far to get news and trade goods. I am absolutely certain that none would betray me. I have known them many long years.

You here in this room ... I do not know so well. In the old days, the three of us who represented the laws were always friends and allies. I see that much has changed since then, but I say that without judgement.

I have not yet told anyone what the Key looks like. And I will not, unless each of you swear an oath, not just Rule. Swear that you will not take the Key for purposes other than those we agree on, and swear to not hinder my cause of fulfilling the prophecy. Will you do that?"*

Rule says *"I suppose that is fair enough, then. I will swear if the others do.

As for the Mad Rajah, yes, he's still sealed away last I heard, and I get a report daily. The baatezu control the prison, and could release him at any time, but I don't think that's in their interest.

Since we are all in this together, we should make some ground rules now. We each have our specialties. Some of us have powers of divination or healing. Some are renowned fighters and adventurers. Well, I have contacts and informers that took many years to cultivate, that may well prove vital. My information has already fingered Vayyel as the likely suspect, and I have made deals with fiends to bring some of you on board. Also, as a well known figure in Sigil, I could easily become a target of Center's foes.

In short, while I am not planning to be on the front lines, I am a full partner in this. We share equally any loot we may find, as well as information gained. Agreed?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra leans back in her chair, clearly thinking, a small frown on her face, and the tip of her tail flicking back and forth.  _So, no hint of how the current RoT came to be known as RoT.  Considering RoT's prior behavior... I'd say RoT probably offed him, which, again, means that if betrayal occurred, it came from his end.  And considering his earlier refusal to swear a very similar oath that Ash asked for, and twisting it by his response... If I do this, great care will be needed.  And I'll need to keep my options open.  This "quest" is effectively impossible, without a description of the key, especially if RoT, who is the current sole source of information, is as involved as I suspect he is.  And his request to share in the rewards, while bearing dramatically lower risks, and being in the perfect position to betray?  A full share, I think, is excessive.  Especially as he is overstating the risks he will be facing._

She shakes her head softly, as she finishes her thinking, and she leans forward as she starts to talk again, her tone cool, and calm as she looks to Center-of-All.  "I'm afraid I can't swear such an oath without knowing what, exactly, the prophecy is, and where it came from.  It would also be helpful to come to an agreement on what we want to use the key for.  Destroying it..."  She frowns, and shakes her head, before looking around the table, her attention flickering between those present as she addresses the group in a fairly dry tone.
"A older technique to strengthen wards involves focusing their weaknesses in one point, to magnify the strengths.  It isn't often used today, because, well, for the most part, it was really only useful for sealing things away, and the weakness being a key.  But the key was an integral part of the wards;  The destruction of the key often led to a slow erosion of the strength of the wards, which, in this case, would be sub-optimal."  She pauses for a moment to let that sink in, before continuing.  "Equally so, attempting to use the key to gather power is foolishness, at best.  Tharizdun is of Chaos, and thus, so is his power.  Any ritual utilized to draw upon that power will put you under his power, and you will have little to no control over what you gain.  What was that common saying..."  A brief smile flickers on her face before she continues.  "Right, don't try absorbing an energy field bigger than your head.  For it will end badly."  Once more, she shakes her head.  "Which, really, only leaves one option:  Concealing the key."  A wry grin appears on her face, for a moment, before vanishing.  "Or, I suppose, using it, and putting down Tharizdun, which isn't a reliable option.  Not necessarily impossible, but not something to do without a lot of preparation."

Giving Center-Of-All a moment to consider, her attention turns to Rule-of-Three, and her expression is quite serious.  "Now, as for your arrangement... I think you are overstating your risk, considerably.  The Gloom retrieved the key.  It did not cover the tracks.  It did not exterminate the rest of Center-Of-All's village."  She does frown, as she thinks of a hole in her argument.  "Although, an entire village of Rilmani leaving their home, with a corpse, seeking resurrection is certainly unusual enough to potentially draw attention, I suppose."  She shrugs, and continues, her tone slightly warmer, but still, matter of fact.  "But we face the same risks, and more.  All you need to do is keep off of the stage.  We, on the other hand, are likely going to be attacking hostile strongholds, and drawing rather a lot of attention.  How about a half share, with the other half held in ambiance, and used to compensate for resource expenditures and the like by any of us?  Things like healing items, resurrections, hiring a golem, and so on."  She looks to Center-Of-All.  "That Wish or Miracle to restore your life probably wasn't cheap."  Before she looks back to Rule-Of-Three.  "Of course, if you are actually attacked, a full share after that point seems appropriate."

After delivering her rebuke, she looks back to the adventuring team.  "As for Pandemonium... there are a few threats.  The maddening, shrieking wind that can and will drive those who hear it insane, and deaf, along with driving rocks before it, which are harder to deal with.  We are likely to encounter Slaadi, or other similar chaotic creatures.  But it is manageable.  Earplugs can handle the deafening, although, it sort of does prevent hearing, and make spellcasting more challenging.  With the winds, ranged attacks will be harder to use, and it is of chaos;  Expect lawful arguments to hold less sway.  Mind Blank, or similar effects should prevent the insanity as well.  Also, Sonic magic won't be as effective, as the power will be stripped from your spell, and added to the winds."  She smiles for a moment.  "Unless someone happens to have earplugs handy, I think a quick shopping trip is in order.  I do know a reputable merchant."

After she finishes speaking, she leans back once more, and looks around the table, clearly waiting for a response.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

The other winged woman nodded, taking copious notes.  When Centre of All suggests a shared oath, Ash tilts her head, considering.

*"While I understand Eilyra's desire to come to consensus on a final disposition of the key now, I have become bitterly aware that making predictions - such as 'what is the best thing to do with the key' before we actually understand the nature of the thing itself, the forces that are pursuing it, and what the implications will be for the security of the prison, may be premature. Therefore, I AM open to taking such an oath.  Just as I am open to sharing with Rule of Three any information that we learn that is germane to the task of finding this key.

"Rule, what is the nature of the daily report on Mad Rajah you receive?  You know better than most that, what magic creates, magic can deceive. And...the location that Eilyra is describing seems incompatible with the essential nature of a library. It's hard to imagine reading and finding books in gale force winds that drive you mad and then kill you with boulders.  Do we have a way to reach the library directly?"*

Ash sighs, and returns to a topic she had been putting off, turning to face Rule.

*"Early in our conversation, you said -"*

She flipped back several pages in her notes.

*"You said 'Gargauth is a bitter enemy of Vayyel's. He could not stand to see Vayyel regain a place in the hierarchy before he does. To see his rival brought low, he's willing to make a deal.' For reasons that I hope are clear, I would like to know more about the nature of your interaction with Gargauth, and what kind of deal you discussed with him."*

----------


## kinem

Center of All says *"I'm trying to remember the exact words of the prophecy, and translate it properly. As I said, it came from the goddess Gamayun, a reliable prophetess, neutral in alignment. She said ... 'On the day of reflection, when bright bondage covers all, the Key will open the chain, and save that which must be saved.'

By the standards of prophecy it's actually clearer than most, but all I can make of it is that the Key will be needed. That's all I know, enough for me, but if it's not enough for you, I will not describe the Key."*

Rule says *"Full share. If the Gloom comes for me, I'll probably be too dead to demand my share. And to pull this off, you'll probably need my contacts.

There is an Erinyes who's my main contact with the baatezu. For reasons that should be clear, I won't name her. Her information has always been reliable. In return, I pass to her information about the tanar'ri, which I get from similar deals over there. Neither side gains a net advantage, but my contacts' reputation at home as impressive spies is ensured. And, they are in place when I need them.

She gives me the reports, and she was my go-between with Gargauth. I sent him an offer: to release you, Ash, in exchange for your help in stopping a scheme which could bring Vayyel great power. He agreed. Conditional on success, of course."*

Joel says *"I for one am willing to take that oath.

As for the library, I can answer that. The third layer of Pandemonium, Phlegethon, contains a variety of caverns, and some of them are nearly free of the winds and noises that occur naturally there even in some smaller, sealed-off spaces. There is even a humanoid town, Windglum, on that plane. Well, the library was built in such a place.

We know of a gate from Sigil to a tunnel next to a cavern adjacent to the library. The cavern was guarded by a monster, but surely you expected that much."*

----------


## Archmage1

Listening to the prophecy, Eilyra frowns, as she considers what she knows of Gamayun, and the prophecy. _Gamayun... She's been gone for eight hundred years or so, and made quite a few prophecies.  But her following required that every day be a day of reflection.  Perhaps the day of reflection is somewhat more...magical, in some way?  A reflection of... something through time?  Bright Bondage covering all... this could be anything.  Light, generally good gods are associated with brighter colors, so could be a victory of the good gods, but there isn't anything specific there.  Opening a chain, however, seems fairly clear:  Releasing Tharizdun.  But why would Tharizdun save something?  Or is it the other way?  Retrieving something from Tharizdun?  This is getting into speculation.  As for the oath... Center of All's oath seems to boil down to let it happen, which, well, who knows?_

However, as Rule speaks up, Eilyra's attention turns back to him, with a bland look.  _Why yes, if the Gloom targets any of us, it will likely be able to kill it's target, unless we know it is coming.  That is hardly a counteroffer, in fact, more of a bonus.  More relevantly, that is a shared risk anyway, but while he operates from the shadows, we'll be making ourselves rather known, I suspect.  An Erinyes agent?  Shouldn't be too difficult to narrow down, and identify, especially with her relationship with Gargaunth, but without information, I doubt she'd deal with us.  Of course, Ash being in debt to Garguath is the classic conundrum.  Either an opportunity, or a weakness.  I suppose only time will tell._

Once Rule's voice stills, Eilyra's coolly lyrical voice responds, to Center of All.  "I can agree to that, with the condition that if you choose to rescind the oath, or if it seems probable that the risks grow... excessive, as freeing Tharizdun is probably not a great plan."
Granting the Rilmani a momentary reprieve, Eilyra's attention turns to Rule once more, this time, with a small frowns.  "Yes, you would be.  And as I said, if it seems that you are actually at risk, you would receive a full share.  Otherwise, the remaining half share would be reserved to cover expenses, as needed, or, if you are, in fact, attacked, given to you.  We will be taking the same risks, with the added bonus of being much more obvious, and a far clearer threat to whatever the Gloom's master is seeking."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

When Rule speaks of Gargauth 'releasing' her, there is a delicate dance of emotions that flicker across Ash's face.  Hope and relief make a concerted effort to take hold, but are held back by the combined efforts of defiance and disbelief, and eventually, her face hardens into a grimace again.

*"I believe you, but not him.  Nonetheless, I'm in."*

She begins to refine and expand on her notes, glancing up at the three other recruits, realizing that she and Eilyra have done nearly all of the talking.  She begins to play with the words of the prophesy, teasing them apart and using synonyms, ciphers, translations into other languages to try to tease meaning from what seems like an extremely unlikely sequence.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss looks to Center. *"I swear I will not take the Key for purposes other than those we agree on, and not to hinder your cause of fulfilling the prophecy."*

He addresses the group as a whole. *"Some of us are gaining apparently critical deals made by Rule for doing this. Should they receive a lesser share, or nothing further even, than those who didn't make such enemies? Should I get a larger share for probably being the one in front taking the hits? We could spend weeks debating this while the enemy continues onward. Let's simplify this. Everyone here gets a full share, with an extra share reserved for things such as healing and pulling any of us out of the Dead Book. Agreed?"

"Joel, of course there will be a monster in the cavern. I doubt it is some sickly young goblin with a rusty dagger. Any word on what it is? Once the creature is dealt with, is the library connected to the cavern directly? Any word who occupies the library?"

"The earplugs are a good idea. It's been a long time since I've been there. Anyone know of a supply this time of light?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra gives Avakuss a flat look.  "A fifty percent drop in expected returns?  I certainly agree that reserving some of our expected findings for healing, resurrections, and other such communal benefits is an idea, but splitting things nine ways is excessive, at best.  Fifteen percent to each of the combatants."   She looks over Ash, Avakuss, Edigaria, and Taric, to make it clear who she was referring to.  "Fifteen percent reserved for group beneficial expenditures, such as healing, scrolls, potentially components, or other required supporting items or services, and ten percent to Rule.  If it turns out that Rule is attacked, it becomes fifteen percent to Rule, and ten percent reserved.  If and when we reach a conclusion, whatever remains of the reserve is split between those of us here, including Joel and Center-of-All."

She pauses for a moment once more, for effect.  "Of course, it is also quite possible that we won't find anything of value in the library, in which case we can all be very disappointed."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

The black-winged woman glanced up from her notes.

*"How about equal shares all around, after expenses such as healing, bribes, and the like?"*

She pauses, considering going on with a further explanation of the proposal, but instead returned to her notes.

----------


## kinem

Center says *"Eilyra, fair enough on the swear. I really don't think that Gamayun would want to release the mad god. 'Open the chain' ... that could mean a lot of things."*

Joel says *"I for one don't ask for an equal share of this hypothetical loot, since I don't see how I would earn it. My magic may be as strong as ever, but my body is not, and as an adventurer I'm not in the same league as some of you. I've already died twice in my life, and I'm in no hurry for the third.

All I ask is for two things: tip well whenever you drink here, and if I die as a result of all this, find a way to bring me back.

My contribution may be minimal, but since I knew where this might lead, I do have ear plugs for all.

Center, I swear I will not take the Key for purposes other than those we agree on, and not to hinder your cause of fulfilling the prophecy.

As for the monster, Avakuss, I mean the one we fought. Some kind of stronger chaos beast with magic and freaky powers."*

Rule says *"You're a good sport, Joel. Eilyra, I know you still hold a grudge for whatever you think I should have warned you about last time, but it's clear that you're outvoted on this. I will get a full share, and I will continue to ask my contacts for relevant information, which is not without risk to myself.

Center, I swear I will not take the Key for purposes other than those we agree on, and not to hinder your cause of fulfilling the prophecy."*

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss tilted his head slightly thinking back to the beast he had fought with Joel and others. *"It's the same portal and creature? We were that close to the library back then? Interesting."

"If it is the same monster, we stand a much better chance than back then. If I am assuming correctly that we here were selected for our power, the real danger from the beast is it turning us against each other through effects like Confusion and Insanity. Dispel magic should be used quickly if any of us succumbs. Granted it was long ago so the creature is probably more powerful. The wind from the tunnels is still a real threat for the same reason, even with ear plugs. My powers aren't impeded by being deaf but I don't have a good way to be deaf at will. "

"I do have Mind Blank in effect for myself which should be protection from the beast, but it won't help against the wind. The creature seemed to have greater invisibilty when we fought it but I can see through that when I am expecting it."

"Also, anyone not have darkvision? There is no light there. I have a magical light but using it would draw attention to ourselves. Joel, do you still have that restoration wand from back then?"*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

*"I will also vow to follow Centre's wishes in the disposition of the key, and will assist with an equal share distribution of any proceeds from this enterprise.

"As to this creature...I have the knack of tracking creatures from telepathy, and speaking telepathically, but that won't do any good with those of you who blank your minds. If the creature is reliant on mind magic and invisibility, I will have some gifts for countering that, and for dispelling other magical protections as well."*

She paused, considering Avakuss' other comments.

*"I also have some healing talents, including the raising of the dead as needed.  We will, of course, endeavour to ensure that such talents are not required."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods to Center-Of-All.  "Then I believe we have an accord."

Listening to both Avakuss and Ash opposing a more rational split of any potential gains, Eilyra crosses her arms, and leans back, clearly disappointed by the group decision, and even more so by Rule's gloating.  "So it would seem."  Still, she seems to be fairly calm about it, but as the conversation shifts back to the "How to accomplish this." topic, she leans forwards, and engages in the conversation once more.  
"I can dispel, or even cast mind blank, should you fall to madness.  Outside of that, well, I believe the phrase is sword and wizardry.  However, healing is not something I really do."  Of course, while Eilyra does have a bow, she doesn't seem to be carrying a sword.
As she finishes, she looks to Joel.  "The earplugs will be welcome, and while being deaf isn't ideal, I can cope.  Probably."  Looking around the table, she continues.  "Now, are there any other last minute preparations that we need?  If we want to wait until tomorrow, I can be better prepared for a planar trip, but I don't think we really have the time to spare for that."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash acknowledges Eilyra's frustration with a faint sympathetic smile. Frustration with Rule of Three was practically a hobby for Ash.

*"I would appreciate a few minutes at the end of this conversation to better prepare to go through the gate, but I agree with Eilyra that the urgency is such that a longer delay is unwise. In order to better prepare, though, it would be useful for me to understand why we think that this particular library will be of use to us, and what we're hoping to find there."*

----------


## kinem

Center-of-All says *"I can Mind Blank two others, and have already done this on myself.

The original portal where the Key was used was destroyed soon after. The Cult must have believed they could build a new one. It would be extremely difficult to open it without the Key, and so far, they have not done it.

Their library, if still intact, may tell us a few things: Was there another portal? If so, where? Could we destroy it? What did the Rajah know? And what else did they think the Key might do?

So, it could give us a lead on where my enemies might take the Key or threaten to do so."*

OOC: Looks like the party will agree to take Center's oath. If anyone declines, they will be asked to leave the room. Once all in the room have agreed, Center says the following:

*"As for the Key itself, it looks like a sword. A big two-hander even for me. Etched into the adamantine blade are geometric patterns. Sharp, too."*

----------


## paradox26

Taric has been standing silently at the back of the room, listening intently to those more intelligent and wise than himself, who knew more of magic. "I agree to a full division of the loot to be found. Sharing six ways makes as much sense as five, counting the share set aside for party use. As for the oath, I agree to swear to it as well. I can see beyond my personal needs, and can see that the Mad God's release would be catastrophic to everyone. And if Rule can smooth things out with Grazz't as a secondary reward, then I am all the more eager to begin the search for the Key."

"As for preparation, I am ready to go now. All I need is the earplugs. And I could do with one of those mind blanking spells, if no one else has need for them to be cast on themselves. I have no access to magical items that can protect my mind, beyond the natural hardiness of my people, which would be of little comfort against creatures such as we are sure to face."

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra listens to Center's description of the Key with interest.  _A giant sized two handed adamantine blade?  An... interesting choice for a key._
*Spoiler: Does she know?*
Show


Anything about such an artifact, or anything similar?
(1d20+36)[*40*] (Planes, Arcana, Local, or Religion)
(1d20+39)[*50*] (Nature)
(1d20+19)[*31*] Nobility and Royalty
(1d20+14)[*20*] Anything else



After Taric speaks up, showing that he had been listening quite well, Eilyra stands.  "I'll be fine, Center, although I appreciate the offer.  And it sounds like we're good to go?  And have an idea of what we are looking for."

----------


## Cavir

> *"As for the Key itself, it looks like a sword. A big two-hander even for me. Etched into the adamantine blade are geometric patterns. Sharp, too."*


Avakuss smiles and looks upward at Center. *"Sounds like something I could use if needed. When needed I can be nearly twice your height."

"I can get by on a couple hours of sleep, what of the rest of you? Do we want to wait until morning for the assault so that spells can be prepared and final items secured? If so perhaps a a brief foray through the gate now would aid in our preparations? Basically step through, look, then come right back. Doing so invisibly or through magic even better."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*


Ash shrugged, her wings rippling slightly behind her.

*"I am content to go now. Since the point of the library is to direct us onwards in a new direction, it might be more fruitful to regroup and prepare after we learn what we can there.  

"Once we are through the portal, there are several means for us to gather additional information about this invisible beast in the cavern, but there is very little I can do until I am in situ.  With earplugs, I will be ready to proceed."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra, still standing, nods at Ash's words.  "Could I be better prepared?  Of course.  There is always room for better preparation.  Is a rest going to help?"  She shrugs.  "Not much.  I say we proceed.  Ash and I have a few spells to let us learn more about what we're walking into.  Depending on what we discover, we may or may not proceed into the library.  I can provide a safe place to rest, if required, even on Pandemonium."

She looks to Joel, her golden eyes glowing with an inner light.  "Once we have the earplugs, and presuming we don't need anything complicated to utilize the gate you know of, of course."

----------


## kinem

Joel fishes earplugs from a bag he had in his pocket and hand out a pair of them to each of the others, except for Rule. He also produces a wand and hands it to whoever reaches for it. *"Restoration wand, somewhat used. In case of chaos beasts."*

*Spoiler: ear plugs*
Show

-5 to Listen checks, +2 on saves against effects that require hearing


Rule pulls out a black metal triangle, three inches across, with an inverted "Y" inlaid in copper. *"The Pandemonium portal key. It's a symbol used by the Cult. The portal opens whenever such a key is brought nearby, on either side. Center, a poor substitute for the Key you lost, but it'll do for now."* He hands it to Center, who says *"Thanks."*

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

You have not come across anything about such an artifact, though that could be because it's been hidden with Center this whole time.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss accepts the ear plugs. If no one takes the wand he suggests that Center holds onto it for now as long as he can activate it. The goliath recognizes the portal key from a previous trip. *"At least last time, we had to travel upwind to get to a side tunnel where the creature was. If that seems to be the case there, stop short of the side tunnel and prepare."* Once through the portal Avakuss marks the tunnel spot as he did last time.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just before passing through the gate:
Use Cognizance Crystal (5PP) to power Vigor. 25 temp hp for 19 minutes
Energy Adaptation Extended. 6.5 hours  9PP Resist 30 acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic
Steadfast Perception Extended 9PP. 6.5 hours. immunity to all figments and glamers (such as invisibility). +6 enhancement Spot and Search checks 
Put in ear plugs

Taking notice of the tunnel size once we are across to see how large I can Expand.

Spot: (1d20+25)[*44*]




> Yes, the Mind Blank would prevent it (Hostile Empathic Transfer] from working.


Ouch. At least regular Empathic Transfer isn't Mind-Affecting.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash looks at but does not reach for the wand.

*"If no one else can use the wand, I'll take it, but it would be useful to have two of us able to offer the kind of relief that the wand offers.*

She pockets a pair of earplugs, and sends telepathically to all in the group.

_*In dangerous situations, I find it faster and easier to speak in this way. There are a few spells and effects that block telepathy. I need to understand who I can and can't reach in this way, if there is an emergency. If you can hear me, please let me know.*_

When all are ready and they reach the portal, Ash weaves another pair of spells to expand her senses. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Before stepping through the portal, Ash casts True Seeing and Foresight.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra accepts the proffered earplugs, although she chants for a moment, and makes a brief gesture, casting prestidigitation to clean them, before tucking them away into her pouch.  She notes the byplay between Rule and Center, but makes no comment.
She shakes her head at the proffered wand.  "Unless that's an eternal, it is unlikely to function in my hands."

Eilyra offers a brief nod to Ash along the way, in response to her telepathic question.

Eilyra follows as the group heads towards the gate, and gives Avakuiss a nod of appreciation for the information as she slips her now clean earplugs into her ears as she follows through the portal.

----------


## kinem

In the meeting room ...

**************************************************  *********************

Joel said *"Around the time I had my brush with the Rajah, a temple of the Cult on the Prime was destroyed. It seems that the cultists there came close to being able to release their god, or perhaps just thought they were. Several of the cultists made it to Sigil, which is how we found out about the connection to Pandemonium. By now, all of those I know of have already met bad ends.

I've looked at the materials we captured from them, but to be honest, much of it seems to me like the rantings of addle-coves. However, I suspect that part of the reason for that is that the Cult uses their own codes and metaphors, with the other part being that they are in fact barmy.

Edigaria, I believe that you would be best suited to evaluate that stuff. Since we have no time to waste, while the others check out Pandemonium, would you see if you can make sense of those materials? If necessary, I know how we can get to the Prime world where the Cult's temple was, to investigate further. Or if it's a quick read, you can catch up with the others instead. Here's another of the portal keys."*

Edigaria nods.

**************************************************  *********************

Since Ash said she could use the wand, Joel handed it to her. *"Best of luck to you all."*

Center briefly concentrated on Taric and on Edigaria. *"Mind Blank."*

Center shrinks to human size and his appearance becomes human as well. He says *"Best if I'm not recognized. In this guise call me Keskus."* He still wears only a simple robe and carries no visible weapons.

Rule's appearance changed back into that of the human who had been seated at the bar. He said *"Best if my involvement is concealed as well. Call me Tercero."*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The walk to where the gate is takes about half an hour. At this time, near antipeak, the light is dim and the smog make visibility somewhat poor. Here in the Lower Ward, this can be a dangerous time to roam the streets, but for the group of mostly armed adventurers, the trip proves uneventful. You pass a few pedestrians; mostly they are on the way home from drinking.

'Tercero' leads you to the blind alley where the portal is; Avakuss recognizes the place, which seems little changed. There are large rocks strewn around the entire alley, but it is otherwise empty.

*"Should I wait for you?"* 'Tercero' asks.

'Keskus' tells him *"No need. We know where to find you, and this might take a while."* He puts in the ear plugs and concentrates for a short while. It's easy to guess that this probably means he used a spell-like ability on himself.

The portal flares open when 'Keskus' approaches it, since he carries the portal key. Immediately you hear a howling wind and feel a gust.

Once the group (sans Rule) is through the portal, the wind is intense. Even with the earplugs, the howling of it is quite annoying, and makes it speech hard to hear. You find yourselves in a rough stone tunnel about 30' in diameter.

*Spoiler: Avakuss*
Show

As you know from last time, the opening to the cavern is about 100' upwind from the portal.


*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Make a DC 22 Will save. The earplugs give +2 on the save, which is a bit moot  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

At the tavern, since everyone was changing their appearances and assuming pseudonyms, Ash followed suit.  She adjusted her appearance slightly, filling out her face and tinting her skin red, adding small horns and becoming a succubus.  She shrugged.

*"It will have to do.  And might be more appropriate for a library in pandemonium anyway."*

Ash tucked the wand away in her shoulder bag without comment, along with her notes.

--

At the other end of the portal, Ash immediately reaches out with her senses and winces at the mental impact of the wind.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

One of her spells, I think it's Visions of the Future, gives her the ability to roll twice and take the better result on all saves.  Will save: (1d20+33)[*41*] (1d20+33)[*34*].

Senses: 
100' mindsight
60' darkvision
Foresight (so never surprised)
Arcane Sight (aside from the portal and us, she can see and automatically knows any magical auras within 120'

----------


## Archmage1

Once through the portal, Eilyra takes a look around, even as her golden hair seems to almost spark in the wind as it whips around, and sighs as she removes her bow and quiver, and puts them into her bag(Which doesn't seem big enough to fit them, but it clearly does).
*Spoiler: Taking a lookit!*
Show


(1d20+19)[*32*] Spot
(1d20+14)[*22*] Listen



With a shrug, she turns, and starts walking upwind, exposing rather more leg than usual as the wind blows her dress behind her.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Squinting against the swirl of grit and debris, Ash joins Eilyra in walking up the tunnel.

----------


## Cavir

Before entering the tunnel Avakuss responds verbally to Ash. *"Yes, I can hear you, but you won't be able to hear me."

"We turn upwind, then in about 100' we'll come to the entrance of the cavern on the side. We'll pause just short of it. Thumbs up when ready. Anyone have a means to peak in without giving ourselves away? Once we engage I'll get in it's face extremely quickly. Knowing where it is beforehand would be nice. Watch out for rocks and boulders being carried by the heavy winds."* 

Once in the tunnel Avakuss turns upwind and leads the group. He stops just short of the entrance. He waits for the thumbs up from the others, hoping someone will provide more information. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Once everyone gives the signal that they are ready, I'll use Expansion just before going in (want to maximize rounds/lvl inside the cavern. 

Spot- already done
Listen- (1d20+10)[*12*]

----------


## kinem

Center resumes his normal appearance once inside the tunnel. The wind is strong but the party can make its way upwind. 

OOC: The wind imposes a -2 penalty on ranged attacks and listen checks.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

A 20' radius magical aura that is not from the party suddenly appears in the vicinity of the cave opening. It's of faint evocation.


Avakuss' plan soon runs into a problem: It sounds like the cave sports some new guardians, as the sounds of heavy stomps begin to emanate from the vicinity of the cave mouth.

OOC: PCs to act.

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss, C = Center, H = Ash
E = Eilyra, T = Taric


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
..............................
..............................
CC............................
CC............................
.HT...........................
.EA...........................
XXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX111222XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX.111222.XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXX....111222....XXXXXXXXX
XXXXX.................XXXXXXXX
XXXX...................XXXXXXX
XXXX....................XXXXXX
XXXX....................XXXXXX
XXX.......................XXXX
XX.........................XXX
X............................X
X......00....................X
X......00....................X
X..........................XXX
X.........................XXXX
XX........................XXXX
XXX.....................XXXXXX
XXXX.....................XXXXX
XXXX......................XXXX
XXXXX.......XXXXXX......XXXXXX
XXXXXXXX##XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
```

----------


## Archmage1

Trudging through the tunnel, Eilyra reacts quickly as another sound makes it's way through the howl of the wind.  Heavy stomping.  _Earth elementals?  Giants?  Something else?  Regardless, trouble is here, and it might as well be unfriendly._
She speaks quickly, as her fingers dash to the component pouch at her waist.  "Trouble.  Something big."  The terse words are barely audible through the howl of the wind, and they're soon followed by chanting, before she vanishes from sight.

*Spoiler: Actions(Including Haste on everyone)*
Show


Eilyra is using her swift action to cast Shield, granting +9 AC for 44 minutes.(Abjurant Champion auto-quicken/extends.).  She conserves the spell slot with her circlet of the elven mage.
She takes a free action to cast Haste on everyone.  Haste is EX for her.
She takes her first standard action to cast Improved Invisibility.
NOTE:  She has one standard action remaining, courtesy of perpetual options.



Invisibly, she slips past Taric, heading towards the middle of the corridor, aiming to get a look at the interior of the cavern.

*Spoiler: Movement*
Show


Eilyra will move 10 tiles to the right, and 4 tiles north.  This should give her a look at the interior of the cavern.  If not, she'll move a little more, to get such a look(70 feet movement)
(1d20+19)[*24*] Spot



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


AC 51(Touch 29)  F 18/R 29/W 17
Invisible.
Hasted(+1 AC, attack, reflex saves)(Perpetual options grants an extra standard action, instead of an extra attack)
50% concealment(Non-magical, not countered by true-seeing.)(Blurred Alacrity)
50% miss chance vs single targeted spells.(Evasive Celerity)
Freedom of Movement(Diligent Rapidity)

Expeditious dodge is active(+2 ac)

Shield(44 minutes)
Extended Moment of Prescience(44 hours)(Burning Blackfire)
Extended Mind Blank(48 hours)
All four Heart spells(22 hours)
Extended Contingency(If health between 0 and 30, Pop Resilient Sphere around Eilyra, 5 foot area.)(44 days)
Extended Greater Magic Weapon(On her sword)(+5)(44 hours)

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

Eilyra sees a pair of huge creatures of roughly humanoid shape just inside the large cave. Each is a bloated horror, with distended veins sprawling across its skin, and empty eyes. There's little doubt that they are particularly sizable specimens of the undead known as Bloodhulks.

The cave itself has a rough floor. (OOC: difficult terrain)

----------


## Cavir

The burst of speed from Eilyra was a nice surprise. His boots allowed him to do the same so he was used to the benefit. He directed his voice backwards to the party so that the wind would prevent the sound reaching the enemy. *"Big, got it. Let them come out to us."* 

Avakuss takes a step forward to make room as he grows to four times his normal height. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5' step forward to make room.
Std: Expansion: 7PP to grow to Huge for 19 rounds
Grow two size categories (med -> huge, +4 Str, -4 Dexterity -2 on attack rolls, -2  AC, 15' space/reach)

Swift: Strength of My Enemy 9PP.  

Hoping we get another round or two to buff but can handle otherwise.
Displacement cloak is active
Current speed=90!

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

With the wind howling down the tunnel, becoming airborne to reduce the danger is out of the question.  Instead, Ash sends to her colleagues:  _*There's some kind of evocation magic around the corner ahead as well, but it and the creatures it represents are shielded from me.*_

She steps back down the hallway a bit, trying to sense what's ahead.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

To confirm some more assumptions:

If there were creatures where the numbers 1 and 2 are on the map, Ash would normally sense them with Mindsight?  That is to say, is mindsight blocked by normal walls?
Greater Arcane Sight not only allows the seeing of schools of magic, but automatically detects specific spells and effects?  So if Ash isn't getting a specific effect, the spell is somehow masked?
Mind Blank shields the subject, but not itself - in other words, I can't detect anything about the individual, but I can still sense the presence of mind blank on my colleagues, since Arcane Sight isn't targeting them in any way?

Move action: retreat 30' back down the tunnel.
Ready action: cast Hold Person, if a humanoid comes out of the side cavern.

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing and recognizing the creatures as Bloodhulks(And thus undead), Eilyra chants a third time, and points between the pair of Bloodhulks, and casts Glitterdust.  _And I was dumb enough to momentarily consider baleful polymorph.  Undead are immune to most afflictions of the body;  Get yourself together, Eilyra._
*Spoiler: Casting*
Show


She's casting Glitterdust(After edits)
Will, DC 24.  (1d20+25)[*45*] SR, if needed.



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


AC 51(Touch 29)  F 18/R 29/W 17
Invisible.
Hasted(+1 AC, attack, reflex saves)(Perpetual options grants an extra standard action, instead of an extra attack)
50% concealment(Non-magical, not countered by true-seeing.)(Blurred Alacrity)
50% miss chance vs single targeted spells.(Evasive Celerity)
Freedom of Movement(Diligent Rapidity)
Knowledge Devotion(+5 Attack/Damage) vs Undead

Expeditious dodge is active(+2 ac)

Shield(44 minutes)
Extended Moment of Prescience(44 hours)(Burning Blackfire)
Extended Mind Blank(48 hours)
All four Heart spells(22 hours)
Extended Contingency(If health between 0 and 30, Pop Resilient Sphere around Eilyra, 5 foot area.)(44 days)
Extended Greater Magic Weapon(On her sword)(+5)(44 hours)

----------


## paradox26

Taric has his weapons drawn already, and has nothing in the way of special powers that can be used against undead monstrosities. So he keeps ready to fight on the frontline of the combat. He hopes to keep the creatures at a single file, so he would only have to fight one at a time.

----------


## kinem

OOC: See Post #73 above for retcon re: Edigaria.

Although he appears to bear no weapons or armor, Center fearlessly approaches the opening of the large cave, stopping just short of the glittering dust particles.

A huge golden halberd suddenly appears in his hands as he swings his arms, as he attempts to take a bloody slice out of Bloodhulk (1d2)[*2*].

ooc: Attack (1d20+27)[*31*], damage (5d6+12)[*26*] vs AC 18 or 16

The two undead monsters suddenly begin to move faster, presumably as another monster hidden within the cave casts _haste_ on them, though no such creature is visible.

The Bloodhulks attempt to strike Center and beat him to a pulp. When they do, a semi-translucent suit of golden full plate appears on his body just for a moment, warding off all but the final attack.

ooc: 
#1 attack #1 (1d20+28)[*39*], damage (3d6+28)[*39*]+(1d6)[*2*] cold
#1 attack #2 (1d20+28)[*39*], damage (3d6+28)[*44*]+(1d6)[*3*] cold
#2 attack #1 (1d20+28)[*32*], damage (3d6+28)[*42*]+(1d6)[*2*] cold
#2 attack #2 (1d20+28)[*40*], damage (3d6+28)[*32*]+(1d6)[*5*] cold
#2 (blind) miss chance (miss <51) (1d100)[*44*], (1d100)[*73*]
vs Center AC 40, DR 15

PCs to act

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss, C = Center, 
H = Ash (20' off screen to the left, next to south wall of tunnel)
E = Eilyra, T = Taric


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
..............................
...........E..................
..............................
...AAA........................
..TAAA.........CC.............
...AAA.........CC.............
XXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX111222XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX.111222.XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXX....111222....XXXXXXXXX
XXXXX.................XXXXXXXX
XXXX...................XXXXXXX
XXXX....................XXXXXX
XXXX....................XXXXXX
XXX.......................XXXX
XX.........................XXX
X............................X
X......00....................X
X......00....................X
X..........................XXX
X.........................XXXX
XX........................XXXX
XXX.....................XXXXXX
XXXX.....................XXXXX
XXXX......................XXXX
XXXXX.......XXXXXX......XXXXXX
XXXXXXXX##XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
```

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss darts at epic speed towards the action but circles wide until he reaches the cavern entrance then turns towards the entrance. He jumps and powerfully lands just within his own reach of the enemy. The impact creates a shock wave right through the entrance threatening to knock the enemy off their feet.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Current speed is 90'!
Moving northeast then due south to be next to Center but 5' back so I don't attract AoOs and they are in my 15' reach. Jump is at +63 after haste plus Mountain Mvmt so not an issue.

Greater Stomp (CPSi p99). 120' line due south to hit both bloodhulks. Reflex 24 or fall prone and take (7d6)[*20*] damage.  SR: No.

With Combat Reflexes and my Bracers, will be taking advantage of AoOs as they stand up with full power attack.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Since her colleagues seemed intent on getting into, or at least near, the side cave, Ash trots back in order to better assist.  Rather than fight the roaring wind, she simply sends telepathically to the others. 

_*There's an outsider inside the cavern that just used the same haste effect as Eilyra. I'll see if I can hamper its actions.*_

Deftly slipping in behind Centre, she steps a little further down the passage and orients on the spot where she senses the outsider.  It is said by many in Pandemonium that chance controls the universe. If that's true, she tries to give it the worst luck possible.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action: Ash moves to a point directly north of Centre. 
Free action: telepathic speech.
Standard action: Ash casts Unluck on the outsider she senses. Will DC 26 negates. Roll to beat possible SR: (1d20+22)[*35*]

----------


## Archmage1

Invisibly, Eilyra darts towards the pair of bloodhulks as they stagger in the wake of Avakuss's stomp, flaring her wings as she jumps straight between the two, slashing out as she goes and heads deeper into the cavern, hoping to get a look at the outsider Ash mentioned.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Moving a bit, Bounding Assault(Targeting both bloodhulks, to prevent AoO's against her, despite only hitting one), and then flying past the pair of them, to look around(She should end up ~20 feet south of the hulks)

(1d20+40)[*48*] Attack the first!(Vs #2)  (1d10+20)[*28*] Slashing + (1d6)[*4*] Untyped + (1d6)[*3*] Fire
(1d20+35)[*41*] Attack the second!(Vs #2)  (1d10+20)[*22*] Slashing + (1d6)[*4*] Untyped + (1d6)[*5*] Fire

Her Swift and Perpetual Option actions remain available, and may be used depending on the outsider.
(1d20+36)[*38*] Know:  Planes, to identify and knowledge devotion the outsider



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


AC 51(Touch 29)  F 18/R 29/W 17 HP 256
Invisible.
Hasted(+1 AC, attack, reflex saves)(Perpetual options grants an extra standard action, instead of an extra attack)
50% concealment(Non-magical, not countered by true-seeing.)(Blurred Alacrity)
50% miss chance vs single targeted spells.(Evasive Celerity)
Freedom of Movement(Diligent Rapidity)
Knowledge Devotion(+5 Attack/Damage) vs Undead

Expeditious dodge is active(+2 ac)

Shield(44 minutes)
Extended Moment of Prescience(44 hours)(Burning Blackfire)
Extended Mind Blank(48 hours)
All four Heart spells(22 hours)
Extended Contingency(If health between 0 and 30, Pop Resilient Sphere around Eilyra, 5 foot area.)(44 days)
Extended Greater Magic Weapon(On her sword)(+5)(44 hours)

----------


## kinem

Both of the huge bloodhulks tumble down as Avakuss shakes the ground. Eilyra slashes them, and gushes of blood spurt out of their wounds.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Ash can sense that the outsider has a _superior invisibility_ effect on it.

OOC: Blindsense, and thus Mindsight, is not sufficient to cast a targeted spell on a creature. To do so you must see or touch the creature. Blindsight would work, although that's a bit open to DM interpretation.

But your True Seeing allows you to see the creature ...



*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

Although you should be now close enough to see the creature, you don't. Evidently it is invisible.

The wind in the cave is not as strong, but the whistling of the wind past the mouth of the cave produces a strange sound. However, it has no effect on you.


ooc: Eilyra and Taric to act.

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss, C = Center, H = Ash
E = Eilyra, T = Taric
Bloodhulk Crusher = 1(prone), 2(prone, blind)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
..............................
..............................
............AAA...............
............AAAH..............
..T.........AAACC.............
...............CC.............
XXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX111222XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX.111222.XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXX....111222....XXXXXXXXX
XXXXX.................XXXXXXXX
XXXX...................XXXXXXX
XXXX....................XXXXXX
XXXX.........E..........XXXXXX
XXX.......................XXXX
XX.........................XXX
X............................X
X......00....................X
X......00....................X
X..........................XXX
X.........................XXXX
XX........................XXXX
XXX.....................XXXXXX
XXXX.....................XXXXX
XXXX......................XXXX
XXXXX.......XXXXXX......XXXXXX
XXXXXXXX##XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
```

----------


## Archmage1

Not missing a beat after entering the cavern, and not seeing the creature, Eilyra casts see invisibility, trusting that Ash's assessment was accurate.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


AC 51(Touch 29)  F 18/R 29/W 17 HP 256
Seeing Invisible
Invisible.
Hasted(+1 AC, attack, reflex saves)(Perpetual options grants an extra standard action, instead of an extra attack)
50% concealment(Non-magical, not countered by true-seeing.)(Blurred Alacrity)
50% miss chance vs single targeted spells.(Evasive Celerity)
Freedom of Movement(Diligent Rapidity)
Knowledge Devotion(+5 Attack/Damage) vs Undead

Expeditious dodge is active(+2 ac)

Shield(44 minutes)
Extended Moment of Prescience(44 hours)(Burning Blackfire)
Extended Mind Blank(48 hours)
All four Heart spells(22 hours)
Extended Contingency(If health between 0 and 30, Pop Resilient Sphere around Eilyra, 5 foot area.)(44 days)
Extended Greater Magic Weapon(On her sword)(+5)(44 hours)

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

Even with _see invisibility_, you don't see any monster there. Looks like either Ash lied or the monster has the rather impressive Superior form of invisibility.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra's invisible invisible seeing gaze quickly sweeps across the cavern, seeing nothing.  _Unfortunate.  Either superior invisibility, or physical stealth.  Either way, arcane sight might give enough of a location to dispel, which, if the Seldarine smile on me, might work.  Of course, as it is an outsider, it can almost certainly find me.  And the Seldarine haven't been smiling.  With luck, Ash will realize the problem.  If not, it may make a mistake.  Until then, there are blood bags to empty.  Although..._ She looks towards the mouth of the cave, with an unseen frown.  _I can see how that noise would be unnerving, if magic didn't shield my mind._

----------


## paradox26

EDIT: Missed how to roll the dice. Haven't used them on here for a while.

----------


## paradox26

Taric charges into combat, heading into the doorway from where he can reach the enemy. He starts swinging with a single dragonsplits, since he knows that the other is likely to offer the undead enemy additional strength and resilience if he hits it. He starts swinging with brutal strikes, trying to cut the one on his left to pieces.


*Spoiler: OOC actions*
Show


(1d20+32)[*46*] attack 1 
[roll]1d8+2d6+15[/roll] damage 1
(1d20+27)[*31*] attack 2 
[roll]1d8+2d6+15[/roll] damage 2
(1d20+22)[*27*] attack 3 
[roll]1d8+2d6+15[/roll] damage 3
(1d20+17)[*35*] attack 4 
[roll]1d8+2d6+15[/roll] damage 4

He gets a full attack by using his Pounce ability, but is using only one weapon right now. Critical range won't really apply in this fight, so I won't bother with it.

----------


## kinem

Taric's attacks carve huge gashes into his target which spout with blood, but the huge monster is still very much undead and kicking.

Reaching around Taric with his golden halberd, Center tries to change that:
(1d20+27)[*35*], damage (5d6+12)[*30*]
(1d20+22)[*32*], damage (5d6+12)[*23*]
(1d20+17)[*31*], damage (5d6+12)[*21*]
(1d20+12)[*27*], damage (5d6+12)[*28*]
(1d20+27)[*38*], damage (5d6+12)[*30*]
(1d20+27)[*45*], damage (5d6+12)[*32*] (AOO; see below)

The bloodhulks clumsily climb to their feet, affording Center, Avakuss, and Taric an extra opportunity to strike.

They then attempt to pound Taric into a bloody heap:
#1 (1d20+28)[*43*], damage (3d6+27)[*34*] + (1d6)[*3*] cold
#2 (1d20+28)[*31*], damage (3d6+27)[*34*] + (1d6)[*5*] cold; 1-50 miss chance (1d100)[*19*]

Inside the cave, the invisible creature shoots a black ray in the general direction of Eilyra.
#2 (1d20+20)[*34*] ranged touch, damage (1d4)[*1*] negative levels; 1-50 miss chance (1d100)[*93*]

ooc: PCs to act

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss, C = Center, H = Ash
E = Eilyra, T = Taric
Bloodhulk Crusher = 1(prone), 2(prone, blind)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
..............................
..............................
............AAA...............
............AAAH..............
............AAACC.............
...............CC.............
XXXXXXXXXXXXX.TXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX111222XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX.111222.XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXX....111222....XXXXXXXXX
XXXXX.................XXXXXXXX
XXXX...................XXXXXXX
XXXX....................XXXXXX
XXXX.........E..........XXXXXX
XXX.......................XXXX
XX.........................XXX
X............................X
X......00....................X
X......00....................X
X..........................XXX
X.........................XXXX
XX........................XXXX
XXX.....................XXXXXX
XXXX.....................XXXXX
XXXX......................XXXX
XXXXX.......XXXXXX......XXXXXX
XXXXXXXX##XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
```

----------


## Archmage1

Hit by the ray, Eilyra grimaces as the familiar sensation of energy drain shoots through her, but her grimace soon turns into a smile as she feels the counteracting energy from her armor, and doesn't see any signs of movement from the creature.  Acting swiftly, she tosses a greater dispel magic at the general area the ray came from, making sure she wasn't in the area herself.

(1d20+20)[*30*] Greater Dispel Magic(Against the highest level spell on the invisible creature)(If there are multiple spells, and that fails, I will need to roll more.)

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


A full turn awaits her.
AC 51(Touch 29)  F 18/R 29/W 17 HP 256
Seeing Invisible
Invisible.
Hasted(+1 AC, attack, reflex saves)(Perpetual options grants an extra standard action, instead of an extra attack)
50% concealment(Non-magical, not countered by true-seeing.)(Blurred Alacrity)
50% miss chance vs single targeted spells.(Evasive Celerity)
Freedom of Movement(Diligent Rapidity)
Knowledge Devotion(+5 Attack/Damage) vs Undead

Expeditious dodge is active(+2 ac)

Shield(44 minutes)
Extended Moment of Prescience(44 hours)(Burning Blackfire)
Extended Mind Blank(48 hours)
All four Heart spells(22 hours)
Extended Contingency(If health between 0 and 30, Pop Resilient Sphere around Eilyra, 5 foot area.)(44 days)
Extended Greater Magic Weapon(On her sword)(+5)(44 hours)

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Realizing from the aura of spells around the creature that not all of her companions would be able to locate it, Ash sends a clarification telepathically:  _*The third creature is a constantly shifting mass of eyes and tentacles, protected by Superior Invisibility and located about 60' inside the cave, just a bit to our right of the middle.*_

Lacking a huge array of options, Ash tries for another casting of her luck-depriving magic on the beast.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Did the outsider cast a spell?  If so, was Ash able to identify the effect?  Also, is she sensing any other magic auras on any of the three?

She casts Unluck on the outsider again. As before, will DC 26 negates.

----------


## kinem

Eilyra's spell dispels the monster's invisibility, allowing you to see that Ash's description was no exaggeration. The creature constantly melts and reforms, rapidly shifting into several horrifying forms, often with numerous eyes and tentacles. A skull as of a humanoid sits atop the monstrosity.

ooc: Ash vs SR 29 (1d20+22)[*28*], monster Will save vs Unluck DC 26 (1d20+17)[*18*]

----------


## Archmage1

Taking in the horrifying oozing form of the creature, Eilyra quickly identifies it.  _A black beast of bedlam?  But with powerful spells?  Either someone's been experimenting, or the creature's managed to subsume someone somehow.  The original guardian of this place?  It might explain why the golems are supporting it, rather than defending the library.  Maybe it took them by surprise?  Regardless, it needs to die.  A pity skull helmets are rather gauche._

Quickly following up on the dispel, Eilyra jumps into the air before flying over towards the Beast and slashes at it's skull twice with her flaming sword before she finishes her turn back towards the center of the cavern, remaining in the air this time, despite the winds, not wanting to make it that easy for the creature to hit her.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Fly into the air to negate tremorsense.
Using Spring attack/Bounding assault to make two attacks, and negate any AoO's the beast might attempt.
(1d20+42)[*51*] Attack 1(Including +2 from being invisible this time)
(1d10+20)[*30*] Slashing + (1d6)[*2*] Fire + (1d6)[*6*] skirmish damage
(1d20+37)[*49*] Attack 2(Including +2 from being invisible this time)
(1d10+20)[*30*] Slashing + (1d6)[*6*] Fire + (1d6)[*4*] skirmish damage

If either attack hits, triggers Bloodstone:  (1d20+22)[*23*] SR for (10d6)[*41*] Empowered vampiric touch*(FAIL)*



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


AC 51(Touch 29)  F 18/R 29/W 17 HP 256
Seeing Invisible
Invisible.
Hasted(+1 AC, attack, reflex saves)(Perpetual options grants an extra standard action, instead of an extra attack)
50% concealment(Non-magical, not countered by true-seeing.)(Blurred Alacrity)
50% miss chance vs single targeted spells.(Evasive Celerity)
Freedom of Movement(Diligent Rapidity)
Knowledge Devotion(+5 Attack/Damage) vs Undead, vs Outsiders

Expeditious dodge is active(+2 ac)

Shield(44 minutes)
Extended Moment of Prescience(44 hours)(Burning Blackfire)
Extended Mind Blank(48 hours)
All four Heart spells(22 hours)
Extended Contingency(If health between 0 and 30, Pop Resilient Sphere around Eilyra, 5 foot area.)(44 days)
Extended Greater Magic Weapon(On her sword)(+5)(44 hours)

----------


## Cavir

Having seen the bloodhulks in action enough, Avakuss knew they were all offense and no defense in terms of avoiding attacks. He was ready for when they clumsily stood up. He struck at them with the full power of over 25' in height of solid muscle and years of martial training.

*Spoiler: OOC AoOs*
Show

 Combat Reflexes so I can hit both.
AoO on #1: (1d20+18)[*19*] (+15 BAB, +12 STR, +4 Magic, +1 Focus, +1 Haste, +2 AoOs from Bracers, -2 Size, -15 power attack, ) 
Damage: (8d8+31)[*69*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*1*] Electric.  Specials: Adamantine, Good 
(+12 STR, +4 magic, +15 power attack)

AoO on #2: (1d20+18)[*27*] (+15 BAB, +12 STR, +4 Magic, +1 Focus, +1 Haste, +2 AoOs from Bracers, -2 Size, -15 power attack, ) 
Damage: (8d8+31)[*74*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*3*] Electric.  Specials: Adamantine, Good 
(+12 STR, +4 magic, +15 power attack)

Going to split this into two posts. Normal turn on next post.

----------


## Cavir

The cavern entrance gets in the way of Avakuss hitting one of the bloodhulks to his dismay. He has a solution  for that. The goliath's mind insists that he is actually on the other side of the Bloodhulks, and suddenly he is! Avakuss pummels the bloodhulk with lightning speed further enhanced by the Haste spell.

Not concerned with stealth anymore he calls out to the group loudly to be heard over the noise of Pandemonium. *"Last time I dealt with one of these there was a control rod. The Beast may have one. Get it and we can control what's left! I'm going after it next!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I forgot the blind and prone bonuses on the AoOs but the 1st was a Nat1 so it doesn't matter. Including +2 for Blind opp in my rolls.

Quicken Dimensional Slide (11PP) so that I am on the south side of the BHs with 10' between us (still in melee range) and 2/3rds of me south of #1 with 1 square south of #2. Should give flanking all around. Assuming Eilyra didn't end up in the same spot as where she started. That puts me within 60' to see the Beast.

And now for a lot of attacks. Just be glad I don't have Form of Doom going too (another 4 attacks!) Power attack 15. Targeting #2 until it is splatted. During the AoOs I forgot the +2 damage from the Armbands when using Power Attack. Yes this is sick and feeling guilty about it. Guess this is a martial's version of level 9 spells.

Flurry of Blows: Base: +15/+15/+15/+10/+5  + Haste

Attack #1: (1d20+20)[*27*] (+15 BAB, +12 STR, +4 Magic, +1 Focus, +1 Haste, +2 Flank, +2 Blind Opp, -2 Size, -15 power attack)
Damage: (8d8+33)[*65*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*1*] Electric.  Specials: Adamantine, Good 
(+12 STR, +4 magic, +15 power attack, +2 armbands)

Attack #2: (1d20+20)[*25*] 
Damage: (8d8+33)[*71*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*4*] Electric.  Specials: Adamantine, Good 

Attack #3: (1d20+20)[*33*] 
Damage: (8d8+33)[*64*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*1*] Electric.  Specials: Adamantine, Good 

Attack #4: (1d20+15)[*20*] 
Damage: (8d8+28)[*62*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*5*] Electric.  Specials: Adamantine, Good 

Attack #5: (1d20+10)[*12*] 
Damage: (8d8+28)[*57*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*3*] Electric.  Specials: Adamantine, Good 

Haste: (1d20+20)[*21*] 
Damage: (8d8+28)[*61*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*6*] Electric.  Specials: Adamantine, Good 

Previously I'll always been against PA beyond a feat tax. Making an exception here I guess.

----------


## paradox26

Taric continues to attack as fast as he can using only a single blade. His dragonsplits flash as he uses one to defend himself and the other to attack the undead beast he was already attacking.


*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


(1d20+32)[*33*] attack 1, (1d8+15)[*23*] damage + (2d6)[*4*] holy damage
(1d20+27)[*29*] attack 2, (1d8+15)[*18*] damage + (2d6)[*6*] holy damage
(1d20+22)[*29*] attack 3, (1d8+15)[*22*] damage + (2d6)[*4*] holy damage
(1d20+17)[*19*] attack 4, (1d8+15)[*18*] damage + (2d6)[*8*] holy damage
(1d20+32)[*52*] haste attack, (1d8+15)[*19*] damage + (2d6)[*7*] holy damage

----------


## kinem

Eilyra's first attack shatters the skull on top of the creature; however it quickly becomes apparent that this was not part of the monster, but rather an item it was carrying.

Her second attack does damage the monster, but it seems to be more resilient than it looks, and doesn't get burned at all.

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

OOC: It has the blind-fight feat, which I forgot to include earlier, so no +2 for being invisible. It didn't take fire or skirmish damage, and its DR reduced the damage by 15. While the skull Eilyra sundered was not part of the monster, it can't make its sonic attack without a skull.


Avakuss' attack of opportunity on the bloodhulk severely injures but does not kill it.

OOC: You can only change or declare the amount of Power Attack you are using at the start of your turn and if you make attack rolls that turn; you can't decide to do it for an AOO. 

Once he teleports into the cave, Avakuss notices that the wind is much less but the whistling of it past the cave mouth makes a strange sound; he is not affected by it.

When he attacks again, something happens that brings forth a painful memory for Avakuss: As the bloodhulk finally is put down for good, a wave of crackling energy bursts forth from it. This heals the other bloodhulk a bit while hurting Taric and Center a bit.

OOC: Destruction Retribution (11d6)[*37*] negative energy, Reflex half DC 15
Center's Reflex (1d20+19)[*20*]

Avakuss and Taric continue to pound and slash the remaining bloodhulk, almost finishing it off as well but not quite.

Center uses his golden halberd to finish the job, although this also triggers another wave of negative energy on his and Taric. *"Sorry. Let me know if you need healing"* Center tells Taric.

OOC: Destruction Retribution (11d6)[*32*] negative energy, Reflex half DC 15
Center's Reflex (1d20+19)[*26*]

Meanwhile, the Black Beast of Bedlam rolls a little (to the 'north-east' on the map) and surrounds itself with a thick cloud of fog 20' in diameter. It's just close enough to catch Avakuss in the effect.

OOC: The fog is poisonous ((1d4)[*4*] Con damage, Fort half DC 23) and it's hard to see through: A creature within 5 feet has concealment (attacks have a 20% miss chance). Creatures farther away have total concealment (50% miss chance, and the attacker cant use sight to locate the target). This was a Supernatural ability, not spell-like.

PCs to act.

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss, C = Center, H = Ash
E = Eilyra, T = Taric
Bloodhulk Crusher = 1(dead), 2(dead)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
..............................
..............................
..............................
...............H..............
...............CC.............
...............CC.............
XXXXXXXXXXXXX.TXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX111222XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX.111222.XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXX....111222....XXXXXXXXX
XXXXX.................XXXXXXXX
XXXX...................XXXXXXX
XXXX........AAA.........XXXXXX
XXXX........AAA.........XXXXXX
XXX.........AAA...........XXXX
XX......00.................XXX
X.......00...................X
X............................X
X.............E..............X
X..........................XXX
X.........................XXXX
XX........................XXXX
XXX.....................XXXXXX
XXXX.....................XXXXX
XXXX......................XXXX
XXXXX.......XXXXXX......XXXXXX
XXXXXXXX##XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
```

----------


## Archmage1

Glancing towards the exploding Bloodhulks, Eilyra's attention is quickly drawn back towards the casting Black Beast as it ambles along, and conjures a cloud of acidic mist.  _Good thing I'm not fighting the Bloodhulks, but that cloud, at least, should be handled by my necklace.  But only one way to find out._

Without visible hesitation, Eilyra darts into the cloud, to where the beast was, and slashes at it while circling it, her sword flaring with momentary arcane power as she goes.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


She has a necklace of adaption, so the cloud shouldn't affect her.  The miss chance, on the other hand...
Using Arcane Strike, burning a 5th level spell(Acid Sheath) for +5 to attack, and +5d4 damage per strike
Her skirmish damage isn't quite the same as the scout's:  Specifically, it does work on everything, so it shouldn't be immune there.
Using Spring Attack/Bounding Assault twice, because, well... she can, in theory.  If that is too cheesy, she can move up, and make a full attack instead(Apply a -10 modifier to her last two attacks)
(1d20+45)[*62*] Attack 1
(1d100)[*31*] (1-20 misses)
(1d10+20)[*23*] + (5d4)[*13*] untyped + (1d6)[*3*] untyped

(1d20+40)[*42*] Attack 2
(1d100)[*96*] (1-20 misses)
(1d10+20)[*26*] + (5d4)[*11*] untyped + (1d6)[*5*] untyped

(1d20+45)[*48*] Attack 3
(1d100)[*89*] (1-20 misses)
(1d10+20)[*22*] + (5d4)[*12*] untyped + (1d6)[*1*] untyped

(1d20+40)[*51*] Attack 4(Missed)
(1d100)[*7*] (1-20 misses)
(1d10+20)[*28*] + (5d4)[*14*] untyped + (1d6)[*6*] untyped



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


AC 51(Touch 29)  F 18/R 29/W 17 HP 256
Seeing Invisible
Invisible.
Hasted(+1 AC, attack, reflex saves)(Perpetual options grants an extra standard action, instead of an extra attack)
50% concealment(Non-magical, not countered by true-seeing.)(Blurred Alacrity)
50% miss chance vs single targeted spells.(Evasive Celerity)
Freedom of Movement(Diligent Rapidity)
Knowledge Devotion(+5 Attack/Damage) vs Undead, vs Outsiders

Expeditious dodge is active(+2 ac)

Shield(44 minutes)
Extended Moment of Prescience(44 hours)(Burning Blackfire)
Extended Mind Blank(48 hours)
All four Heart spells(22 hours)
Extended Contingency(If health between 0 and 30, Pop Resilient Sphere around Eilyra, 5 foot area.)(44 days)
Extended Greater Magic Weapon(On her sword)(+5)(44 hours)

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

With a cloud of fog now encircling the Black Beast of Bedlam, Ash turns her attention back to the resilient bloodhulks.  She sends to her colleagues.  _*I'll try to control one of the hulks. If one stops attacking, focus your attacks elsewhere.*_

She didn't like doing this.  It felt too much like worshipping something.  But sometimes needs must.  Ash raised both hands toward the bloodhulks.

*"STOP.  Bow before me."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

It's a long shot, but what the heck?  Ash will attempt to rebuke the bloodhulks.
Rebuke attempt:  [roll]1d20+5z[/roll]
Hit dice controlled: (2d6+20)[*31*]

----------


## Toliudar

*Spoiler: Ash OOC continued*
Show

Turn attempt trying again: (1d20+5)[*24*]
So I think that allows her to affect undead with up to 19 hit dice.



Oh, and an updated buffstack:
PERMANENT SPELLS:
Arcane Sight
Read Magic
See Invisibility
Tongues

LONG TERM SPELLS USUALLY UP:
Anticipate Teleport (Greater) 
Disguise Self
Endure Elements *
Energy Immunity - Fire
Foresight
Hunter's Eye (+7d6 bonus)
Magic Weapon, Greater *
Magic Vestment *
Moment of Prescience
Nondetection
Greater Magic Weapon *
Visions of the Future
Contingency (Heal, triggered by Ash being affected by an injury that would drop her below 50hp)
True Seeing

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Slipping into the cavern over the exploded remains of the bloodhulks, Ash makes a mental note to clean her boots after they're finished at the library.  Taking in the cloud surrounding the tentacled creature, Ash tries to make her companions' work easier by tearing away the fog altogether.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action: enter the cavern, stopping north of and about 30' away from the Black Beast of Bedlam (good name!)

Swift action: activate her dispelling cord.

Ash casts a targeted greater dispel magic on the fog effect.  Caster level: [roll]1d20+22[/roll[/roll]

----------


## Toliudar

*Spoiler: Ash Again*
Show

Sorry!  dispel check: (1d20+22)[*32*]

----------


## kinem

OOC: The _glitterdust_ spell is still active; Ash can get around it though. I forgot to make Eilyra save against it when she came through, but that's water under the bridge.

OOC: I'll assume that Eilyra ended up where she started unless stated otherwise.

Eilyra managed to strike the monster thrice, but didn't slay it as yet.

Ash's Dispel does not remove the cloud of fog.

OOC: Avakuss and Taric to act

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss, C = Center, H = Ash
E = Eilyra, T = Taric
Bloodhulk Crusher = 1(dead), 2(dead)
0 = Black Beast of Bedlam
## = stone door

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
..............................
..............................
..............................
..............................
...............CC.............
...............CC.............
XXXXXXXXXXXXX.TXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX111222XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX.111222.XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXX..H.111222....XXXXXXXXX
XXXXX.................XXXXXXXX
XXXX...................XXXXXXX
XXXX........AAA.........XXXXXX
XXXX........AAA.........XXXXXX
XXX.........AAA...........XXXX
XX......00.................XXX
X.......00...................X
X............................X
X.............E..............X
X..........................XXX
X.........................XXXX
XX........................XXXX
XXX.....................XXXXXX
XXXX.....................XXXXX
XXXX......................XXXX
XXXXX.......XXXXXX......XXXXXX
XXXXXXXX##XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
```

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss is able to withstand some of the poisonous cloud. He attacks where he last saw the the beast then steps back out of the cloud. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Full attack at 50% miss chance then 5' step NE. Power attack=5. Avakuss doesn't know but to save on rolls not rolling for Electric damage or crits.

6 attacks,  miss on 1-50
1: (1d100)[*64*]
2: (1d100)[*18*]
3: (1d100)[*86*]
4: (1d100)[*71*]
5: (1d100)[*24*]
H: (1d100)[*78*]

Attack 1: (1d20+26)[*28*] ] (+15 BAB, +12 STR, +4 Magic, +1 Focus, +1 Haste, -2 Size, -5 power attack)
damage: (8d8+23)[*58*] Bludgeon.  Specials: Adamantine, Good 
(+12 STR, +4 magic, +5 power attack, +2 armbands)

Attack 2: (1d20+26)[*45*] 
damage: (8d8+23)[*62*] 

Attack 3: (1d20+26)[*38*] 
damage: (8d8+23)[*69*] 

Attack 4: (1d20+21)[*36*] 
damage: (8d8+23)[*51*] 

Attack 5: (1d20+16)[*32*] 
damage: (8d8+23)[*60*] 

Haste: (1d20+26)[*41*] 
damage: (8d8+23)[*69*] 

Damage sustained: 2 CON

----------


## paradox26

Taric manages to easily avoid all of the damage from the two blasts. He is still somewhat injured, but not too badly, and his naturally quickened healing starts to work immediately.

Taric avoids the cloud the remaining beast created, then charges into combat, slashing with both blades this time, since this creature doesn't appear to be undead.


*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


(1d20+32)[*41*] Attack 1, (1d8+15)[*17*] damage + (2d6)[*10*] Holy damage + (2d4)[*5*] level drain
(1d20+32)[*37*] Attack 2, (1d8+15)[*20*] damage + (2d6)[*4*] Holy damage + (2d4)[*3*] level drain
(1d20+32)[*36*] Attack Haste, (1d8+15)[*19*] damage + (2d6)[*4*] Holy damage + (2d4)[*3*] level drain
(1d20+27)[*28*] Attack 3, (1d8+15)[*19*] damage + (2d6)[*10*] Holy damage + (2d4)[*6*] level drain
(1d20+27)[*33*] Attack 4, (1d8+15)[*16*] damage + (2d6)[*10*] Holy damage + (2d4)[*7*] level drain
(1d20+22)[*24*] Attack 5, (1d8+15)[*23*] damage + (2d6)[*5*] Holy damage + (2d4)[*6*] level drain
(1d20+22)[*34*] Attack 6, (1d8+15)[*16*] damage + (2d6)[*10*] Holy damage + (2d4)[*3*] level drain
(1d20+17)[*18*] Attack 7, (1d8+15)[*20*] damage + (2d6)[*8*] Holy damage + (2d4)[*4*] level drain

----------


## kinem

Tarics lungs burn a bit.

OOC: Just flavor if hes somehow immune to poison; otherwise (1d4)[*1*] Con damage, Fort half DC 23

Inside the fog, he finds the monster, but it is no longer moving; apparently Avakuss blows killed it, though since Avakuss couldnt see it, he didnt know that.

Ash notices that inside the cave the wind is much less, but the wind whistling past the cave entrance makes a strange sound. In fact it sounds like voices are whispering something she cant quite make out ...

OOC: Ash must make a DC 20 Will save or be Confused for 1 round. Earplugs give a +2 bonus on the save. This will be repeated every round that shes inside the cave.

On the far side of the cave, those who are close enough notice a large stone door built into the cave wall.

Center enters the cave. His wound seems to be healing already.

OOC: PCs to act

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra dashes back into the mist, only to find that the Black Beast wasn't moving after all, and takes a few moments to search it, for any keys, or anything of interest, carefully using her sword, rather than touching the corpse itself.

(1d20+16)[*21*] Searching

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss stays clear of the fog, ready to react to what the beast would throw next. *"I can't reach it anymore but I can blast it. What types of energy does it not like? Stand clear."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Even with the lowered wind in the cave, is it enough to dissipate the fog quicker?

----------


## Archmage1

Avakuss's words remind Eilyra of the rather important detail she hadn't mentioned.  "It's dead.  I think.  I'm not sure, but it was probably resistant to sound, considering the surroundings.  Like most outsiders, it is probably resistant to some forms of energy, but I don't know which ones.  Fire, for sure.  It is like a chaos beast, so polymorph effects, and similar effects wouldn't work well on it, and getting hit would be... bad."  Her voice is cool, and clear, although somewhat distorted by the fog, and the surroundings.
However, her words cover an inwards curse.  _Damn it.  I know it heals.  I should have made sure it was dead before dissecting it for treasure._

----------


## kinem

Eilyra finds no items of any kind on the dead monster.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss clears his throat trying to get rid of the poison from the cloud but the others probably don't hear it over the wind. *"While you are in there make sure it is dead please. I know I gave it a beating."*  He circles around the cloud, still combat ready, while looking at the backside of the cavern.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash trusts the others to examine the creature's body, and instead takes advantage of the lower wind level to fly over to the stone door at the other side of the cave.  She stops short of touching it, and instead peers intently at it from a short distance away.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ash will save:  (1d20+33)[*47*]

Ash will fly to the door, trying to sense any creatures beyond using mindsight, while also examining the door for any magic auras.  She will conduct a visual search of the door for traps or mechanical oddities:  (1d20+37)[*52*]

----------


## Archmage1

Alone in the deadly fog, Eilyra carefully stabs the Beast of Bedlam one last time, to make sure, before she heads out of the fog.  (Well, ok, if you are looking, you might see a person-shaped hole in the fog as she exits).  She chants quickly, recharging her sword's Vampiric touch, before noticing Ash's approach of the door, and waiting, to see what happens.

She is, of course, still invisible.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Ash sees that there is a Symbol of Weakness over the stone door, but it is not currently activated. She doesn't see any other traps on the door.

There is a large keyhole in the door, and numerous geometric carvings on the door itself, including the inverted Y on a triangle shape often used as a symbol by the Cult of Tharizdun.

Other than the party, she doesn't sense any minds within range.

OOC: Time for another Will save vs Confusion.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

To protect herself from the maddening sounds in the cave, Ash pulls out a rod from her bag and casts a simple spell of protection on herself.

She flies back to confer with the others.

_*Interesting. There's a symbol of weakness protecting the door. We could trigger it safely, but then we'll be stuck here for hours. I might be able to dispel it, but risk setting it off, with the same result. The easiest way around this might be through teleportation magic, but I'm no expert in this.  What do you all think?*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Will save: (1d20+33)[*48*]

Using her lesser rod of Metamagic Extend, Ash casts Protection from Chaos on herself. 40 minute duration.

----------


## paradox26

Taric feels the negative effects of the poisonous gas, but it isn't too bad, so he is prepared to endure it. But when he finds the creature is dead, he immediately steps out of the mist again. His wounds are healing already, but he isn't sure if they have time to allow them to heal completely right now.

He approaches the door and studies it. "I am no expert in magic, but would triggering it and then waiting not allow it to reset? I think dispelling it completely might be the better option. Teleportation would, of course, be the better option, but I know little of such magic either. I assume you could get us to the other side of this doorway safely?" he says.


*Spoiler: OOC action*
Show

(1d20+25)[*31*] Fort save versus the poison. Unless I roll a 1, it will be a pass, and the damage would be half a point, which if I am not wrong, will round down to nothing.

----------


## Cavir

*"Ash, could you use that wand from Joel on me please?"

"Need to know where we are teleporting to so we don't end up falling down a chasm or into lava. If your dispel doesn't work I can try the same. How far back is safe for the Symbol?"*  Avakuss moves back to safety.

----------


## Archmage1

Holding off on activating any pearls of power, pending a more clear need, Eilyra flicks her blade clean, before it vanishes, and she carefully approaches the door.  "Assuming it is just the symbol protecting it, and no dimensional lock on the other side, I could teleport us past, and I could even use a spell to take a look at the other side, to see what's there, although there is probably a less powerful spell that could be used."  Eilyra's voice continues to come from nowhere, and she pauses her speaking for a moment, before looking to Ash.  "Ash, would you happen to have a clairvoyance spell available?  I would cast Eye of Stone, but it's a bit more potent than what we really need."  She pauses for another moment, as she realizes that she was getting ahead of herself.  "That said, if we teleport through, that does leave it as a barrier should we need to make a quick retreat.  A greater dispel might be safer.  The symbol most likely has a range of sixty feet, although it could be larger, depending on the caster.  If it is triggered, I can still teleport us through, after using my scouting spell.  I'll move back now, because Symbol of Weakness is not an enjoyable effect."

With that said, she backs off, making sure that she is far enough away to be out of the 60 foot area, and hopes that the spell wasn't enlarged in some fashion.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Pulling out the wand, Ash taps Cavir as gently as she can.

_*Let me know when you're feeling better.*_

She repeats the tapping until Cavir signals to stop.

_*Sadly, clairvoyance only reveals a very small area in the dark, and takes a long time for me to cast it.  I'll try dispelling the symbol first.*_

Making sure that everyone is well back and away from the door, Ash attempts to remove the magic of the symbol.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If I understand correctly, one tap of the wand should cure Cavir's con damage, but if he's still hurting, she'll give him a second charge.

Once everyone is well over 60' away from the door, Ash attempts a greater dispel magic on the symbol. (1d20+20)[*32*]

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss chuckles as Ash tries to be gentle with a near 30 foot tall goliath warrior. After one tap he shifts his leg back to signal that was all he needed. *"Thanks"

"If that dispel doesn't work I'll try it.*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just one charge will remove all damage

----------


## kinem

Ash's casting of Greater Dispel Magic removes the symbol above the door.

----------


## paradox26

Taric was well back when the symbol was being dispelled. With it now gone, he says, "I will go through the doorway first, since I am small enough to do so easily." He then carefully opens the door and looks through, staying on the original side of the doorway and not going through it until he can see what is on the other side.

----------


## kinem

Taric finds that the door is locked shut.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra watches with interest as the burst of anti-magic sweeps over the symbol, and the symbol vanishes.  _Well, either her dispel worked, and countered it, or... it failed, and triggered it.  Either way, I'm not going to be going first._ In the immediate aftermath, she remains still and quiet, and waits to see if someone was willing to find out. 
After Taric approaches, and tries the door, to no ill effect, Eilyra's unseen form approaches.  "Locked, I take it?  And I didn't find a key on the Black Beast either.  Perhaps a trigger mechanism, rather than a key?  Or the Bloodhulks have a key?"  Her voice drifts off thoughtfully as she starts to examine the door, carefully looking it over for any sort of unlocking mechanism, trying to draw upon her knowledge of Tharzidun's religious iconography to see if there were any clues in the carvings in the door.

(1d20+16)[*24*] Search, (1d20+36)[*38*] know:  religion

----------


## kinem

Eilyra doesnt find any clues on how to open the door, other than the large and obvious keyhole.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns as she fails to find any alternative ways to open the door, before she drifts over to the bloodhulks, and uses her sword to shift the behemoths around a bit, in search of a key.

(1d20+16)[*33*] Search the third!

----------


## kinem

There is a large keyhole in the door, and numerous geometric carvings on the door itself, including the inverted Y on a triangle shape often used as a symbol by the Cult of Tharizdun.

The door would open away from the cave by the looks of it, and some of the carvings could be used as handles.

Other than a huge amount of foul-smelling blood, Eilyra finds nothing with the dead bloodhulks.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns as she heads back towards the group.  "I'm not finding any keys on these fellows, which doesn't leave me with a lot of options for opening the door.  Perhaps one of you might have more success?  I could remove the door, but that may not be the best approach here."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Once the dispel is complete, Ash confirms what the others have surmised.  _*I believe that the symbol is gone now, probably for good. I'm afraid that I'm much better at finding these devices than in removing them - or opening them, in the case of tharizdun locks.  If we're not able to batter our way through the door, then I can probably dislodge it from it's joist.*_

Ash moves up closer to the door, behind Taric, and looks at the way the wooden door is set into the natural cave wall.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Search: (1d20+37)[*41*]

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shakes her head at the suggestion of battering through the door, before she speaks up.  "Battering through may be an excellent way to alert whomever is inside that someone is attacking.  For all the fury, the fight with the guards wasn't very loud.  If we're not finding a way though, I could teleport a couple of us"  She looks to Ash as she speaks, "To the other side.  The door's not likely to be more than five feet thick, and the passage should be about as wide as the door, so it should be fairly safe, and there may be a way to open the door from the inside without the key."

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss ponders the situation. *"Center, the portal key. Try that on the door. I'll do it if you like."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash considers Eilyra's proposal to teleport, her brow furrowed.  It was hard to think in this maddening noise.

_*But if there's no way to unlock the door from the other side, then we're no further ahead by teleporting only two of us.*_

She steps back to let Centre, or Avarkuss, try to portal key, and hopes that that opens the door.  Failing that, Ash will lightly touch the wall where the hinges are most likely to be on the other side of the door.

_*Please stand back.*_

Once a possible drop zone in front of the door is clear Ash quietly shifts the entire section of wall out and to the side.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If the portal key works, great!

If not Ash will try using Stone Shape on the section of wall on the hinge side of the door.  She has 30 cubic feet she can effect, and a person sized doors are generally 6.5 to 7 feet tall.  So if she takes out a section of wall that's the same height as the door and about 18 inches wide and 18 inches deep, that should free the door from any hinges.  The locking mechanism may still hold it in place, but worst case scenario, the medium sized among us should be able to squeeze through the missing section of wall and help jiggle the door free.

----------


## Archmage1

Taking advantage of her hasted state, Eilyra quickly backs away as the door is interacted with.

----------


## kinem

Center tries placing the gate key against the 10' tall stone door where the corresponding symbol is, but nothing happens. He then tries to insert it into the key hole, but it won't fit.

Ash's _stone shape_ spell cause the stone to warp away. It opens a passage that a human could enter. The door itself doesn't fall but a metal hinge that was on the other side does, causing a loud clang.

Through the hole you can see a rough stone passage about 10' in diameter. There is a bit of light from up ahead but its source is beyond a bend in the tunnel.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra offers Ash a quick smile as she lithely slips through the gap, her wings folded behind her, and heads towards the far side of the door, taking a careful look down the passage, to see if anyone or anything noticed the hinge falling.

(1d20+19)[*27*] Spot

----------


## Cavir

Supersized Avakuss grabs the 10' stone door and lays it against the wall to the side. He waits for the others to go through then squeezes through, propping the door back in place behind him to minimize the noise and wind. He can dismiss Expansion at will (which lasts about another 1.5 minutes) but keeps it for now in case the tunnel is short.

----------


## paradox26

Taric stepped back to allow the casters to work. Then when the doorway is open, he offers to be the first to go through to the other side, being smaller than the others. He steps through the doorway, then waits a moment, to see if anything bad happens to him. He then starts to proceed towards the bend in the corridor, from where he should be able to see the source of the light.

----------


## Archmage1

Unseen in the darkness of the corridor, Eilyra grins as Taric moves past her, to find out what was up ahead.  _Perfect.  Another forty seconds of invisibility, and haste left.  Should be enough to handle whatever he finds ahead._  Moving quietly, she follows behind the Bariaur, but not too closely behind.

(1d20+15)[*27*] Move Silently
(1d20+30)[*47*] Hide(Including the +20 from being invisible)

----------


## kinem

The air inside the tunnel is a bit musty but not as bad as you might have expected. There is a slight breeze in the tunnel, as the air pressure was a bit different on each side of the door.

If there were ever any hope that anyone inside might not have heard the breach, it is certainly gone now, as Avakuss manhandles the stone door. Indeed, you can now hear some kind of heavy stomping noise from up ahead.

With Taric in the lead the party proceeds forward through the tunnel. After the bend, and another straight section, the tunnel opens up into a roughly triangular shaped room which must have been carved from an existing cavern.

The room is lit by _continual flames_ at several points along the 15' high ceiling. It contains three large bookshelves and numerous tables with chairs meant for human-sized creatures.

Blocking the entrance are a pair of large wooden soldier constructs wearing plate mail armor and brandishing greatswords.

A bit further in and to your left is another wooden soldier with similar gear. That one has a Symbol on its armor much like the one that had been over the stone door.

Further in and to your right is a gaunt and skeletal humanoid with withered flesh stretched tight across horribly visible bones. Its eyes have long ago been lost to decay, but bright pinpoints of crimson light burn on in the empty sockets.

The lich says in Common *"Who the hell are you?"* He appears ready to cast a spell, but holds off for now.

*Spoiler: see invisible / true seeing*
Show

There's also an invisible quasit in the room holding a magic rod.


*Spoiler: Ash / greater arcane sight*
Show

The lich has False Life active on him, and numerous magical items.

The lich and the constructs have Mass Bull's Strength on them.

The construct in the back also has Owl's Wisdom, Listening Lorecall, Heart of Earth, and Antilife Shell on it. Most likely, it's the Avatar that a Wooden Avatarist is occupying.


OOC: PCs to act

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss (squeezing), C = Center, H = Ash
E = Eilyra (invisible), T = Taric

Wooden Soldier = 1, 2
W = Wooden Avatar
L = Lich, Q = ?

** = stone door (propped in place)
# = Table & chairs, B = bookshelf
& = bed, 0 = hole

XXXXXXXXX**XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXCCXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXCCXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXHAAXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXAAAXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXAAXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX.EXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX.TXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX1122XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX.1122.XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX........XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXX....BB....XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX.....BB.....XXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX#.....BB..WW.#XXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX#......BB..WW..#XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXX#.....L..........#XXXXXXXX
XXXXXXX.....BB......BB.....XXXXXXX
XXXXXX.....BB...##.Q.BB.....XXXXXX
XXXXX.....BB....##....BB.....XXXXX
XXXX.....BB.....##.....BB.....XXXX
XXX.....BB..............BB.....XXX
XX.............................X0X
X&&&&&&&&&&&&&.#############.....X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
```

----------


## Archmage1

Coming around the corner, Eilyra's attention is immediately drawn to the lich, and the pair of wooden golems, instantly recognizing the Symbol of Weakness for what it was.  _If that triggers, we're not likely to win this.  But it wants to talk, which gives us an opening.  Who knows, maybe it will even help._
Returning to visibility, Eilyra sweeps into the room.  "Good evening.  I'm a scholar out of Myth Drannor, and I'd heard about this library, and given the obscurity, and the rather specialized knowledge contained within, it seemed like an interesting place to visit.  Unfortunately, the Black Beast out front attacked immediately, and my guards had to take care of it.  Given what such creatures are known for, I thought the library had fallen to the chaos of this dangerous place, and asked my guards to force the door.  If I'd known you were here, I assure you, we would have knocked."
She gives it a quick, comforting smile as she attempts to negotiate with it.
"Would you be interested in allowing us access to the library?  I'd be happy to exchange notes with you;  I'm sure both of us could benefit greatly from our collaboration.  Are you looking for anything specific here?"

*Spoiler: Epic fail, incoming*
Show


(1d20+5)[*9*] Diplomacy
(1d20+5)[*13*] Bluff

----------


## kinem

The lich replies *"Well you're not from the Cult, and neither are we. But I have no reason to work with you. Return in one week, and we'll have left, and you can have the place as far as I care. Right now though, you are not welcome here. Please leave immediately, and there'll be no need for conflict."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash surveyed the room with her senses and reports telepathically to her colleagues.

_*The figure talking is a lich with some long-term protections laid onto him. An imp, probably his familiar is over there, holding a rod.*_

She gives the approximately location of the probably-a-familiar.

_*There's a symbol of weakness on the wooden guards - clever, since it won't affect any of them. The other statue is a Wooden Atavarist with several protections laid onto it, most notably a shell to keep the living at a distance of 10'.  Although that shell will likely only work on Avarkuss.*_

She does her best to augment Eilyra's sentiments.

*"I'm afraid that our departure is not an option, but as my colleague has said, there's no reason for violence.  We can both use the library at the same time without confict, surely!  Is sharing the room with us truly worse than the possible dangers of battle, not to mention the cost of replacing those expensive symbols on your wooden figures?  I'm confident that an arrangement can be reached."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

She'll burn Moment of Prescience for a +22 on her Diplomacy check: (1d20+39)[*45*]

----------


## paradox26

Taric pauses, weapons raised, at the sight of the inhabitants of the room. He doesn't move to attack, since the beings in the room are also not attacking immediately. He holds his position at the doorway, where he can protect the casters in the party from the wooden guards getting past. He uses his collar to shrink to small size, so the others can more easily cast or move past him, without allowing the possible enemies from doing the same. He has no skills or abilities that may allow him to do anything useful, so he continues to simply stand still and look mean, as useful as it likely is against wooden creatures and a lich.

----------


## kinem

The lich replies *"Normally I'd be open to it. But your ally's story was none too plausible. Since you'd rather fight than delay your research, and given the timing of all this, I must assume that our purposes here directly conflict. Since you have been so polite, I give you a last chance to leave in peace, but the time for words is over."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods slowly, before turning to go.  "Very well, if you are convinced that sharing is impossible, we'll depart.  Please don't destroy or remove the tomes."
Putting action to words, she starts off down the corridor, until she's out of sight of the lich, and promptly casts haste, followed by Time stop.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


(1d20+27)[*43*] Bluff, burning the Moment of Prescience as well.  I remembered it this time.
Maybe that's a surprise round?  If it is a full initiative round, she'd pull out her ink, and tumble into the room.
(1d4+1)[*2*] Time stop duration

----------


## Archmage1

As the world fades into the familiar grey of frozen time, Eilyra doesn't hesitate as she quickly reverses course, and dashes past the guards, into the room, reaching into her bag as she goes for the vial of ink she carried for writing.  She doesn't hesitate for a moment as she throws it at the Symbol, seeking to cover it, and prevent it from going off.

Inside the chamber, she heads across the chamber, ending up just behind, and to the right of the quasit, and hovering just above it, before she starts chanting once more, casting Lord of the Sky, and finally, Maw of Chaos, placing it directly on the Lich.
*Spoiler: Time Stop Actions*
Show


Round 1
Movement(Move)(70 feet total)
Pull an item from her handy haversack(The ink vial)(Perpetual options)
Throw the ink vial(Action)
(1d20+31)[*44*] Throw!(Edit:  -5, because knowledge devotion probably doesn't apply here.  Disregard if it does)

Round 2:  
Move more(Between the two rounds, she moves around the antilife shell)
Cast Lord of the Sky
Cast Maw of Chaos



As the grey blur of frozen time vanishes, Eilyra mentally curses, before she reaches out, to touch the quasit, even as a blast of lightning lashes out towards it.  She also calls out to her allies "NOW!"
Even as she shouts, a blue-green aura, almost mouth like, appears around the lich.

*Spoiler: Surprise Round, and Init*
Show


Swift:  Using Lord of the Sky's bolt option:  
(1d20+35)[*51*] Ranged Touch attack.  If hit, 20 lightning damage.
Action:  Casting Night's Caress. 
(1d20+35)[*45*] Attack (15d6)[*66*] Damage(+5, if knowledge devotion applies to spell damage) + (1d6+2)[*4*](Knowledge devotion probably shouldn't apply here) CON damage.  Fort save, DC 27 counters the CON damage.  If it is undead, it doesn't take the damage, but instead needs to make a will saving through(DC 27), or flee as though panicked for (1d4+22)[*24*] rounds.
Additionally, Maw of Chaos procs.  The Lich takes (22d6)[*71*] damage(+5 if knowledge devotion applies), and needs to make a will save(DC 31) or be dazed for one round.  While within the area, anything that takes concentration(like casting a spell, or using a SLA) takes a concentration check(25+spell level) to succeed.  If it has the chaotic subtype, it is unaffected.
(1d20+23)[*24*] Initiative  Edit:  Of course it is a one.



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


AC 49(Touch 29)  F 18/R 29/W 17 HP 256
Seeing Invisible
Hasted(+1 AC, attack, reflex saves)(Perpetual options grants an extra standard action, instead of an extra attack)
50% concealment(Non-magical, not countered by true-seeing.)(Blurred Alacrity)
50% miss chance vs single targeted spells.(Evasive Celerity)
Freedom of Movement(Diligent Rapidity)
Knowledge Devotion(+5 Attack/Damage) vs Undead

Expeditious dodge is NOT active(+2 ac)

Shield(44 minutes)
Extended Moment of Prescience(44 hours)(Burning Blackfire)
Extended Mind Blank(48 hours)
All four Heart spells(22 hours)
Extended Contingency(If health between 0 and 30, Pop Resilient Sphere around Eilyra, 5 foot area.)(44 days)
Extended Greater Magic Weapon(On her sword)(+5)(44 hours)

----------


## kinem

A vial of ink seems to appear as if from nowhere and smashes against the armor of the wooden construct, covering the symbol there in ink.

OOC:
NC vs Quasit's SR 26 (1d20+22)[*26*]
Quasit Fort saves (1d20+6)[*15*] vs massive damage DC 15; (1d20+6)[*21*] vs Con damage DC 27

Maw of chaos placement wasn't quite clear so let me know if it's not right.

Lich Will save (1d20+18)[*34*] vs daze DC 31

Initiative: Lich (1d20+10)[*11*], Wooden Avatar (1d20+4)[*22*]

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss (squeezing), C = Center, H = Ash
E = Eilyra, T = Taric

Wooden Soldier = 1, 2
W = Wooden Avatar
L = Lich, Q = Quasit (invisible)

** = stone door (propped in place)
# = Table & chairs, B = bookshelf
& = bed, 0 = hole

c = maw of chaos

XXXXXXXXX**XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXCCXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXCCXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXHAAXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXAAAXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXAAXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX.EXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX.TXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX1122XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX.1122.XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX........XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXX....BB....XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX.....BB.....XXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX#...c.BB..WW.#XXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX#..ccccBB..WW..#XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXX#...ccLccc.......#XXXXXXXX
XXXXXXX.....BBccc...BB.....XXXXXXX
XXXXXX.....BBccc##.Q.BB.....XXXXXX
XXXXX.....BB..c.##..E.BB.....XXXXX
XXXX.....BB.....##.....BB.....XXXX
XXX.....BB..............BB.....XXX
XX.............................X0X
X&&&&&&&&&&&&&.#############.....X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
```

----------


## paradox26

Taric is a little confused by what happens, then realises one of his companions has activated some sorts of powerful magic. Assuming they have no alternative, he charges at the wooden guard on the left hand side. He uses both weapons to carve away at it at full power, after pouncing into battle.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


(1d20+32)[*42*] Attack 1, Damage (1d8+15)[*18*] + (2d6)[*9*] Holy damage
(1d20+32)[*42*] Attack 2, Damage (1d8+15)[*21*] + (2d6)[*7*] Holy damage
(1d20+27)[*40*] Attack 3, Damage (1d8+15)[*17*] + (2d6)[*9*] Holy damage
(1d20+27)[*43*] Attack 4, Damage (1d8+15)[*16*] + (2d6)[*6*] Holy damage
(1d20+22)[*23*] Attack 5, Damage (1d8+15)[*19*] + (2d6)[*10*] Holy damage
(1d20+22)[*36*] Attack 6, Damage (1d8+15)[*20*] + (2d6)[*6*] Holy damage
(1d20+17)[*26*] Attack 7, Damage (1d8+15)[*21*] + (2d6)[*12*] Holy damage

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash is slower to react than Eilyra, but feels the rush of her speeding-magic even as she stops time and reappears inside the library. 

Taking to the air, Ash drifts over the heads of those on the ground, then attempts to strip away the magical protections and enhancements from their opponents.  Then she flashed a ray of light in the lich's direction, and waited expectantly for a response.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+10)[*25*]

Move action: move along the ceiling to a point about 10' south of the wooden soldiers.

Standard action: Chain Dispel on the Wooden Avatarist, Lich and Quasit.
Caster Level Checks:

On the Wooden Avatarist:
(1d20+20)[*22*] (1d20+20)[*32*] (1d20+20)[*34*] (1d20+20)[*23*] (1d20+20)[*40*] (1d20+20)[*37*] (1d20+20)[*30*] (1d20+20)[*30*] 

On the Lich:
(1d20+20)[*34*] (1d20+20)[*28*] (1d20+20)[*36*] (1d20+20)[*25*] (1d20+20)[*39*] (1d20+20)[*37*] (1d20+20)[*39*] (1d20+20)[*27*] 

On the Quasit:
(1d20+20)[*34*] (1d20+20)[*38*] (1d20+20)[*39*] (1d20+20)[*32*] (1d20+20)[*21*] (1d20+20)[*37*] (1d20+20)[*39*] (1d20+20)[*28*] 


Swift action:
Searing Light, augmented by DMM Quicken
Ranged touch attack: (1d20+19)[*34*]
Damage: (10d6)[*44*]
CL check to beat SR, if relevant: (1d20+19)[*34*]

Ash will also prepare to use an immediate action to activate Greater Dispel Magic on the next offensive SLA the Wooden Avatarist might use.  Caster Level check: (1d20+20)[*23*]


Buffs etc:
PERMANENT SPELLS:
Arcane Sight
Read Magic
See Invisibility
Tongues

LONG TERM SPELLS USUALLY UP:
Anticipate Teleport (Greater) 
Disguise Self
Endure Elements *
Energy Immunity - Fire
Foresight
Hunter's Eye (+7d6 bonus)
Magic Weapon, Greater *
Magic Vestment *
Nondetection
Greater Magic Weapon *
Visions of the Future
Protection from Chaos (40 minutes)
Contingency (Heal, triggered by Ash being affected by an injury that would drop her below 50hp)
True Seeing

NET EFFECTS:
7d6 sneak attack
+5 armour to AC
+2 saves
+2 dodge to AC
Any teleport within 60' of her delayed 3 rounds, and she knows the creature type arriving
Immune to fire
Automatically know presence, location of minds (including creature type and int category) within 100'
Automatically identify all spellcasting within 60'
Automatically know spells & magic effects active on any creature or object she sees
See invisible creatures
Read magical text
Speak all languages

----------


## Toliudar

Gently, Ash reaches out to touch Centre and Avarkuss.  Activating one of the powers of her belt, she brings the two others with her into the library, past the guardians, and just behind the avatarist.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative: 25

Standard action: activate teleport function of her Belt of the Wide Earth, sacrificing Righteous Wrath of the Faithful to power this.  Ash is bringing Avarkuss and Centre with her. I'm not sure about the interaction of teleport with Anti-life Shell.  Centre and Ash, as outsiders, can definitely start close to the avatarist. Avarkuss will start 10' away, but hopefully will be able to reach whoever he wants with his sword.
Rolling for on target: (1d100)[*67*]

Move action: Ash flies up to the ceiling and to a point roughly 20' west of the Lich, avoiding the Maw of Chaos area as she goes.

swift action: Divine Metamagic Searing Light on the Lich.  
Ranged touch attack: (1d20+19)[*38*]
Damage: (10d6)[*31*]

She'll prepare an immediate action to use her Sudden Insight ability use Greater Dispel Magic on the Lich, triggered by the first offensive spell or SLA that it tries to use.  Caster level check: (1d20+20)[*22*]

----------


## Archmage1

Not letting the sudden appearance of  her allies distract her, Eilyra's sword flashes into her hand, before it turns into a seeming storm of blades around the Quasit, even as a lightning bolt blasts into it.

*Spoiler: Attacks*
Show


(1d20+40)[*60*] Attack 1
(1d10+20)[*27*] Slashing + (1d6)[*3*] Fire Damage 1
(10d6)[*34*]*(51)* Empowered vampiric touch (1d20+22)[*29*] Sr(Note that this applies to the first hit.)
*Crit Confirm*:  50.  +29 Slashing and 1 Fire.  66 for Vampiric Touch(If it can crit)

(1d20+35)[*53*] Attack 2
(1d10+20)[*25*] Slashing + (1d6)[*3*] Fire Damage 2
*Crit Confirm*:  38.  +22 Slashing and 3 fire

(1d20+30)[*39*] Attack 3
(1d10+20)[*26*] Slashing + (1d6)[*5*] Fire Damage 3

(1d20+25)[*30*] Attack 4
(1d10+20)[*21*] Slashing + (1d6)[*5*] Fire Damage 4

Swift action:  Lord of the Sky bolt again
(1d20+35)[*53*] Attack
20 Electrical damage(+5 if knowledge devotion applies)



In a momentary pause in the onslaught, she points her free hand at the Lich, and fires a green beam towards it.

*Spoiler: Perpetual Options*
Show


Casting Dimensional Anchor on the lich
(1d20+35)[*40*] Attack
(1d20+22)[*29*] SR



Additionally, the glowing maw around the lich bites down once more.
(22d6)[*73*] damage, plus a DC 31 will save or be dazed

Finally, should the Quasit die, Eilyra catches the rod, and stores it into her glove of storing.

*Spoiler: Status*
Show


AC 49(Touch 29)  F 18/R 29/W 17 HP 256
Seeing Invisible
Hasted(+1 AC, attack, reflex saves)(Perpetual options grants an extra standard action, instead of an extra attack)
50% concealment(Non-magical, not countered by true-seeing.)(Blurred Alacrity)
50% miss chance vs single targeted spells.(Evasive Celerity)
Freedom of Movement(Diligent Rapidity)
Knowledge Devotion(+5 Attack/Damage) vs Undead

Expeditious dodge is NOT active(+2 ac)
Haste(19 rounds)
See Invisible(218 minutes)
Shield(42 minutes)
Extended Moment of Prescience(44 hours)(Burning Blackfire)
Extended Mind Blank(48 hours)
All four Heart spells(22 hours)
Extended Contingency(If health between 0 and 30, Pop Resilient Sphere around Eilyra, 5 foot area.)(44 days)
Extended Greater Magic Weapon(On her sword)(+5)(44 hours)

----------


## kinem

As Ash teleports more of the group inside the library and blasts the lich, the invisible quasit doesn't stand a chance as Eilyra unleashes a blur of blade and lightning at the tiny monster. Its lifeless body drops to the stony ground that forms the floor of the library.

The wooden construct within the library is now able to react to all of this. It retreats towards the entrance and concentrates, attempting to fill the lungs of some of the treacherous invaders with water. It also attempts to swiftly fill the slayer of the quasit with bloody vines.

Meanwhile, the wooden constructs near the entrance lash out with their greatswords as Taric approaches. The one he carves into is damaged, but resists the blades and takes a bit less damage than he might have hoped. It doesn't seem to take extra damage from the holy aspect of the blades.

The lich remains trapped in the blue-green chaotic energy surrounding it.

*OOC:*
Mass Drown vs Avakuss, Center, & Eilyra; Fort DC 26 negates or drop to 0 hp and fall unconscious
(1d20+20)[*23*] vs Center's SR 30; Center's Fort (1d20+19)[*36*]

swift Blood Creepers vs Eilyra; Fort DC 22 negates or take 15 damage/round + immobilize/entangle

Wooden Soldiers x 2 AOO vs Taric AC 34, and x2 readied attacks vs Taric
(1d20+25)[*40*], damage (2d8+15)[*23*]
(1d20+25)[*44*], damage (2d8+15)[*26*]
(1d20+25)[*43*], damage (2d8+15)[*30*]
(1d20+25)[*30*], damage (2d8+15)[*27*]

OOC: Avakuss to act

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss (squeezing), C = Center, H = Ash
E = Eilyra, T = Taric

Wooden Soldier = 1, 2
W = Wooden Avatar
L = Lich, Q = Quasit (dead)

** = stone door (propped in place)
# = Table & chairs, B = bookshelf
& = bed, 0 = hole

c = maw of chaos

XXXXXXXXX**XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.TXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX1122XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX.1122.XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX.....WW.XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXX....BBWW..XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX.....BB.....XXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX#...c.BB.....#XXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX#..ccccBB....CC#XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXX#.H.ccLccc....CC.#XXXXXXXX
XXXXXXX.....BBccc...BB.AAA.XXXXXXX
XXXXXX.....BBccc##.Q.BBAAA..XXXXXX
XXXXX.....BB..c.##..E.BBAA...XXXXX
XXXX.....BB.....##.....BB.....XXXX
XXX.....BB..............BB.....XXX
XX.............................X0X
X&&&&&&&&&&&&&.#############.....X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Initiative:
Ash: 25
Eilyra: 24
Avatarist: 22
Taric: 21
Lich: 11
Avakuss: 11
Center 5
```

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss welcomed the free teleport to the other side of the enemy. He knew the anti-life shield was there but with his size growth and his equally enlarged greatsword he knew he could still strike even if slightly hampered. Water started to gag him. Avakuss resisted the spell and spat it out. *"You'll have to do better than that. This is an unnecessary fight. You are surrounded and we have superior casting. Even if you could win you'll lose in other ways."* 

The giant goliath darted past Center while closing with the main toy soldier and drawing his deep crystal greatsword. Just outside the magic shell he began chopping down the oversized toy casting deadly spells.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Resisted Mass Drown in OOC.
Swift: Hustle (3PP) to gain an extra move action.
Free Move: Draw sword and move 15' NW then 15' W (have speed 90) so that I'll be next to the book shelf and only 5' between the toy and myself so I'll be in reach. 
Free: Focus 2PP into sword. First hit within 1 min does +2d6 damage. No AoO for this.
Full attack plus Haste attack. No Power attack. -4 for Shell. Crit on 19+ but this is a construct.

Attack1: (1d20+23)[*42*] (+15 BAB, +12 STR, +1 Magic, +1 Haste, -2 Size, -4 Shell) 
damage: (6d6+19)[*37*] Slashing.  (+18 STR, +1 Weapon) Specials: Adamantine, Good 

Attack2: (1d20+18)[*29*] 
damage: (6d6+19)[*40*] 

Attack3: (1d20+13)[*28*] 
damage: (6d6+19)[*41*] 

Haste: (1d20+23)[*37*] 
damage: (6d6+19)[*36*] 

First hit: + (2d6)[*4*] damage (from psionic crystal)

----------


## Archmage1

As her lungs fill with water, Eilyra coughs and splutters for a moment, but doesn't seem to be adversely affected by the liquid, certainly not enough for her to fail to resist the magic seeking to turn her own flesh against her.

----------


## kinem

Avakuss' assault chips away at the wooden construct but not enough to bring it down as two of his four attacks are ineffective.

Center moves to join in the fight against it, arcing his huge golden halberd down towards the foe.

OOC: Center's Attack (1d20+27)[*45*], damage (4d6+12)[*22*] vs AC 30

Ash, Eilyra to act

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss (squeezing), C = Center, H = Ash
E = Eilyra, T = Taric

Wooden Soldier = 1, 2
W = Wooden Avatar
L = Lich, Q = Quasit (dead)

** = stone door (propped in place)
# = Table & chairs, B = bookshelf
& = bed, 0 = hole

c = maw of chaos

XXXXXXXXX**XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.TXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX1122XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX.1122.XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX.....WW.XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXX....BBWW..XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX.....BB...CCXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX#...c.BBAAACC#XXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX#..ccccBBAAA...#XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXX#.H.ccLcccAAA....#XXXXXXXX
XXXXXXX.....BBccc...BB.....XXXXXXX
XXXXXX.....BBccc##.Q.BB.....XXXXXX
XXXXX.....BB..c.##..E.BB.....XXXXX
XXXX.....BB.....##.....BB.....XXXX
XXX.....BB..............BB.....XXX
XX.............................X0X
X&&&&&&&&&&&&&.#############.....X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Initiative:
Ash: 25
Eilyra: 24
Avatarist: 22
Taric: 21
Lich: 11
Avakuss: 11
Center 5
```

----------


## Archmage1

The glowing green-blue maw chomps down on the lich once more.
(22d6)[*68*] Damage + DC 31 will save or be dazed.

Not missing beat as the Quasit falls, and finally managing to expel the water the drown spell had created, Eilyra sets her eyes on the opponent that could still turn the tide of this battle against her, and her allies.
The lich.
Without hesitation, she launches herself towards the creature, darting past it even as her flaming sword flares with arcane fire, and she slashes out against it, and then again, as she returns to hover over the corpse of the Quasit, and the rather curious rod.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Swift:  Arcane Strike, burning Brilliant Blade(A 6th level spell)
Move:  Moving just past the lich, and then back.(80 foot move speed.  The important part is NOT ending her turn in the maw.)
Action:  Bounding Assault vs the Lich.
Perpetual Options action:  Bounding Assault vs the Lich.

(1d20+46)[*59*] Bounding Assault 1 Attack 1
(1d10+20)[*25*] Slashing + (1d6)[*3*] Fire + (1d6)[*1*] Untyped + (6d4)[*15*] Untyped

(1d20+41)[*52*] Bounding Assault 1 Attack 2
(1d10+20)[*26*] + (1d6)[*4*] Fire + (1d6)[*4*] Untyped + (6d4)[*19*] Untyped

(1d20+46)[*48*] Bounding Assault 2 Attack 1
(1d10+20)[*27*] + (1d6)[*2*] Fire + (1d6)[*2*] Untyped + (6d4)[*15*] Untyped

(1d20+41)[*43*] Bounding Assault 2 Attack 2
(1d10+20)[*26*] + (1d6)[*4*] Fire + (1d6)[*3*] Untyped + (6d4)[*14*] Untyped




*Spoiler: Status*
Show


AC 51(Touch 29)  F 18/R 29/W 17 HP 307
Seeing Invisible
Hasted(+1 AC, attack, reflex saves)(Perpetual options grants an extra standard action, instead of an extra attack)
50% concealment(Non-magical, not countered by true-seeing.)(Blurred Alacrity)
50% miss chance vs single targeted spells.(Evasive Celerity)
Freedom of Movement(Diligent Rapidity)
Knowledge Devotion(+5 Attack/Damage) vs Undead, Constructs, Outsiders

Expeditious dodge is active(+2 ac)
Haste(18 rounds)
See Invisible(218 minutes)
Shield(42 minutes)
Extended Moment of Prescience(44 hours)(Burning Blackfire)
Extended Mind Blank(48 hours)
All four Heart spells(22 hours)
Extended Contingency(If health between 0 and 30, Pop Resilient Sphere around Eilyra, 5 foot area.)(44 days)
Extended Greater Magic Weapon(On her sword)(+5)(44 hours)

----------


## kinem

Eilyras rapid attacks cause the Lich to drop dead. As her blades strike, it becomes clear that the Lich was wearing chain shirt armor beneath its thin robe.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Seeing Eilyra become a whirling engine of doom, taking down the lich virtually single-handed, Ash takes heart.  She turns her attention to the avatarist, sending to her colleagues.

_*The wooden man will be able to bounce to another statue if we kill him. Unless one of you have a way to trap his soul in this form - and I don't - then the only way to stop him is to destroy all of the statues.  In the meantime, I'll attempt to suppress his ability to exercise his control over these three.*_

Ash weaves a spell that is intended to hedge out the Avatarist's influence. She then soars up over the swirly maw of chaos and into the midst of the three wooden statues.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

My understanding is that the wooden avatarist's possession is based on Magic Jar.  Which is explicitly suppressed by Protection from X. 

So Ash will use a standard action to cast Magic Circle vs Chaos on herself, then flies around the Maw of chaos in order to slide into a space directly above the avatarist, adjacent to statues 1 and 2.  

Which leads to an interesting effect. When she passes through the same space where she might be drawing attacks of opportunity from all three, she also cuts off the avatarist's ability to control them. 

And if this doesn't work to shut them all down temporarily, Ash will prep an immediate action to counterspell the first SLA the avatarist might use. (1d20+20)[*28*].

Currently AC 39 (41 vs chaotic opponent), HP 206.

Spells active:
PERMANENT SPELLS:
Arcane Sight
Read Magic
See Invisibility
Tongues
Anticipate Teleport (Greater) 
Disguise Self
Endure Elements *
Energy Immunity - Fire
Foresight
Hunter's Eye (+7d6 bonus)
Magic Weapon, Greater *
Magic Vestment *
Nondetection
Greater Magic Weapon *
Visions of the Future
Magic Circle vs Chaos (40 minutes)
Contingency (Heal, triggered by Ash being affected by an injury that would drop her below 50hp)
True Seeing

----------


## paradox26

Taric takes three hits, and is pretty hurt by them, but he remains in the fight. He continues to hack away at the statue to his left hand side, blades chopping at them like logs instead of like wooden animated creatures.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


(1d20+32)[*40*] Attack 1, (1d8+15)[*17*] Damage
(1d20+32)[*48*] Attack 2, (1d8+15)[*20*] Damage
(1d20+32)[*34*] Attack Haste, (1d8+15)[*21*] Damage
(1d20+27)[*38*] Attack 3, (1d8+15)[*22*] Damage
(1d20+27)[*33*] Attack 4, (1d8+15)[*21*] Damage
(1d20+22)[*24*] Attack 5, (1d8+15)[*20*] Damage
(1d20+22)[*32*] Attack 6, (1d8+15)[*19*] Damage
(1d20+17)[*29*] Attack 7, (1d8+15)[*18*] Damage

----------


## kinem

As Ash approaches the wooden constructs, her Magic Circle Against Chaos spell appears to have no noticeable effect on them. She comes adjacent to them but doesn't quite have room to pass above them.

The constructs take the opportunity to try to attack her. OOC: vs AC 39
attack (1d20+25)[*44*], damage (2d8+15)[*29*] #1
attack (1d20+25)[*43*], damage (2d8+15)[*24*] #2
attack (1d20+26)[*42*], damage (2d8+15)[*24*] WA

The wooden avatar targets her with a Blood Creepers spell-like ability. Because it's not a spell, she can't counterspell it.

OOC: Fort DC Fort DC 22 negates or take 15 damage/round + immobilize/entangle

The wooden avatar then uses another spell like ability, targeting not only the party but most of the library including the bookshelves, excepting only where the wooden constructs are, plunging everything into sudden cold and threatening to turn the party to ice! Snow appears in the air and all over the books. 

OOC: Frostfell, Fort DC 25 or turn to ice as Flesh to Ice; on a successful save take (20d6)[*74*] frostburn damage. This targets the area, not specific creatures, and affects living creatures.

Objects in the area, including those held by creatures, are instantly covered in a thin layer of frost, making them slippery. When a creature uses a frosted item (a weapon, lockpicks, a potion, and so on), it must succeed on a DC 10 Dexterity check or it drops the item before it can be used. Cold spells cast within the area gain a +1 caster level.

The two other constructs continue to attack Taric. OOC vs AC 35:
attack (1d20+25)[*29*], damage (2d8+15)[*30*]
attack (1d20+20)[*24*], damage (2d8+15)[*26*]
attack (1d20+15)[*18*], damage (2d8+15)[*25*]
attack (1d20+25)[*37*], damage (2d8+15)[*22*]
attack (1d20+20)[*30*], damage (2d8+15)[*20*]
attack (1d20+15)[*17*], damage (2d8+15)[*29*]

OOC: I'll roll for Taric here since if he succeeds, he'll destroy construct #2 and damage #1:
Fort (1d20+25)[*30*] vs DC 25; Dex check (1d20+3)[*8*] vs DC 10

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss (squeezing), C = Center, H = Ash
E = Eilyra, T = Taric

Wooden Soldier = 1, 2
W = Wooden Avatar
L = Lich (dead), Q = Quasit (dead)

** = stone door (propped in place)
# = Table & chairs, B = bookshelf
& = bed, 0 = hole

c = maw of chaos

XXXXXXXXX**XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.TXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX1122XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX.1122.XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX....HWW.XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXX....BBWW..XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX.....BB...CCXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX#...c.BBAAACC#XXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX#..ccccBBAAA...#XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXX#...ccLcccAAA....#XXXXXXXX
XXXXXXX.....BBccc...BB.....XXXXXXX
XXXXXX.....BBccc##.Q.BB.....XXXXXX
XXXXX.....BB..c.##..E.BB.....XXXXX
XXXX.....BB.....##.....BB.....XXXX
XXX.....BB..............BB.....XXX
XX.............................X0X
X&&&&&&&&&&&&&.#############.....X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Initiative:
Ash: 25
Eilyra: 24
Avatarist: 22
Taric: 21
Lich: 11
Avakuss: 11
Center 5
```

----------


## kinem

Taric made the Fort save but dropped one weapon. Check for the other: (1d20+3)[*20*] vs DC 10

Edit: He made the check for the second weapon and hit construct #2 twice. All constructs are still standing.

Avakuss to act.

----------


## Archmage1

Focused on taking down the lich, Eilyra doesn't realize the danger the avatar poses until it is too late, forcing her to simply bear the brunt of the blast of cold.

As the sudden snowfall floats down to the ground, it reveals a frozen Eilyracicle.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss's mental prowess not only allows him to resist turning into a giant ice statue but also squashes most of the devastating blast of sudden cold. Avakuss's own defenses then renders the cold shock into nothing for himself. He counters by driving his foot into the ground, creating a narrow shock wave trying to tumble all three constructs to the ground.

*"This would go quicker if that shell would go away."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fort save made in OOC. 
Immediate: Use Augmented Damp Power to reduce the cold damage down to 20 for myself and allies. I have Resist Energy 30 so no damage taken.  Taric looks to have Resist 15. Correct me if wrong but I don't think immediate powers grant AoO. If they do, Concentration is at +32 so auto-pass. 7PP used

Greater Stomp to hit all three constructs but avoid allies. Reflex DC 24 or fall prone and take (7d6)[*28*] damage. Manifested defensively (+32 so auto-pass). 9PP. 

Realized I'm covered by Center's Magic Circle against Evil too so AC 39 currently.

Ash/Taric and Ash/Avakuss are flanking. Might help with Taric's attacks rolled before Frostfell but taking effect after Frostfell.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Disappointed that she has failed to sever the Avatarist's link to the statue, Ash pays the price, and feels her blood begin to rise up against her.  Her magical training helps her fight back the powerful magics.

And then the blizzard happens.  Ash is grateful to Avarkuss for his quick thinking in protecting from the worst of the effects of the cold, but then glances over at Eilyra.  

Her mind racing, Ash uses one of her most powerful magics to transform her back from ice to flesh. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I've lost track - what has Centre of All been doing?

Standard action: Defensively cast Limited Wish to emulate Ice to Flesh.

----------


## kinem

The magic-using construct and the construct that Taric has been carving into fall prone and get a bit more beaten up as Avakuss shakes the ground. The other one remains standing and unharmed.

Center's golden halberd is coated with frost now, but in an instant, it vanishes ... and reappears, without the frost. The rilmani arcs it down to try to finish off the magic-using construct.

OOC: vs AC 26 (prone construct)
attack (1d20+27)[*45*], damage (4d6+12)[*27*]
attack (1d20+22)[*41*], damage (4d6+12)[*26*]
attack (1d20+17)[*36*], damage (4d6+12)[*21*]
attack (1d20+12)[*16*], damage (4d6+12)[*21*]
attack (1d20+27)[*47*], damage (4d6+12)[*29*]

----------


## kinem

Center's rapid chops render the construct motionless.

OOC: Eilyra to act. Only the two wooden soldiers remain active; #2 is prone and badly damaged. 

Frostfell is still in effect; all squares cost double movement to enter.

----------


## Archmage1

Her mind returning to existence at Ash's wish, Eilyra quickly takes in the changes to the battlefield, and offers Ash a quick smile of thanks, before she darts across the battlefield, her speed rejecting the slowing effects of Frostfell, even as she chants to quickly protect herself against the frost.  Almost as soon as she finishes that, she reaches her target, the damaged soldier, and quickly swings twice, before falling back towards Center, casting a Ray of Enfeeblement at the remaining soldier as she retreats.

*Spoiler*
Show


Eilyra is moving to hover over the corpse of the fallen construct, to slash out at 2, before shifting back towards Center, but making sure to not get in his way, should he wish to charge.  She is also casting Ray of Enfeeblement, which does, in fact, work on constructs(It isn't ability damage, but a penalty.  Go funky rules?)
She has a dex modifier of +10, so she can't fail a dc 10 dex check, as nat 1 is not an auto-fail
Freedom of Movement says nope to Frostfell's penalty.
Swift:  Casting Resist Energy(Frost)
Move:  Moving
Standard:  Bounding Assault
Perpetual Options:  Ray of Enfeeblement

(1d20+39)[*52*] Attack 1
(1d10+20)[*26*] + (1d6)[*3*] Fire + (1d6)[*6*] Untyped

(1d20+34)[*50*] Attack 2
(1d10+20)[*25*] + (1d6)[*4*] Fire + (1d6)[*5*] Untyped

(1d20+35)[*45*] Ray of Enfeeblement
(1d6+5)[*6*] Strength penalty

----------


## kinem

The wooden construct that had been using magic vanishes; its armor and sword remain.

Eilyra targets the one that remains standing, damaging it but not felling it.

Her Ray of Enfeeblement also strikes the construct, but because it's a Necromancy effect, it has no effect on the construct.

The constructs continue their attacks against Taric.

OOC: vs AC 35
Attack (1d20+25)[*41*], damage (2d8+15)[*26*]
Attack (1d20+20)[*35*], damage (2d8+15)[*29*]
Attack (1d20+15)[*23*], damage (2d8+15)[*25*]
Attack (1d20+21)[*25*], damage (2d8+15)[*25*]
Attack (1d20+16)[*25*], damage (2d8+15)[*23*]
Attack (1d20+11)[*12*], damage (2d8+15)[*30*]

Taric to act.

----------


## paradox26

Taric is badly hurt by the more recent attacks, and is currently without one of his weapons. So he decides to fight defensively, going totally from offence to defence, while waiting for his companions to attack the creature from behind, where hopefully they are already attacking.


*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show

 Taric will go to fighting on total defence.

----------


## kinem

OOC: Avakuss to act

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss is impressed with Center's swordmanship dispatching the magical wooden soldier. As that "toy" disappears the giant goliath smiles as he sees in his head the end in sight. He follows that vision by leaping forward as he sheathes his greatsword, landing and pounding on the remaining enemy with his deadly fists, starting with the prone one.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Hustle (3PP) to gain an extra Move action.
Move: sheathe sword and leap 15' north getting me into reach of both. Goliath Mountain Mvmt means I don't need a running start. Jump +51 so auto success. Balance is +29 in case it matters.
The movement does give each soldier an AoO on me vs AC39 (and 25 temp hp).
Full: Furry of Blows full attack on #2 then #1 once the first is dead. No flanking with Taric since he is doing full defense. Not including defender prone.

Haste: (1d20+31)[*42*] (+15 BAB, +12 STR, +4 Magic, +1 Focus, +1 Haste, -2 Size) 
damage: (8d8+16)[*38*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*2*] Electric.  (+12 STR, +4 Weapon) Specials: Adamantine, Good 

Att1: (1d20+31)[*44*] 
damage: (8d8+16)[*58*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*3*] Electric.  

Att2: (1d20+31)[*46*]
damage: (8d8+16)[*51*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*6*] Electric.  

Att3: (1d20+31)[*47*] 
damage: (8d8+16)[*51*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*2*] Electric.  

Att4: (1d20+26)[*44*] 
damage: (8d8+16)[*48*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*4*] Electric.  

Att5: (1d20+21)[*39*] 
damage: (8d8+16)[*47*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*4*] Electric.

----------


## kinem

Avakuss smashes the remaining wooden constructs, which fall inert, although they don't vanish like the other one did.

OOC: Combat is over

Center offers to Taric *"I can heal you"*; if Taric declines, he nods.

----------


## Archmage1

With the fall of the remaining pair of constructs, Eilyra pauses a moment, to take in the room.  Her slow, even breath was frosting in the air, and the moisture was freezing, and falling into a mist of ice, which didn't help with visibility much, in the snow fall.  The thin layer of ice that had formed over the ancient bookshelves groaning with the extra weight, the still glowing(And chomping) maw providing the only illumination in the darkened room.
The series of beds along the far wall, and a few tables scattered about, all covered in their own layer of ice, and the frozen over corpse of the lich, still centered in the glowing maw, and the scattered gear of the destroyed avatar completed the image.
Taking another breath, she looks to Ash.  The glowing embers in her hair, and eyes seemed rather unearthly in the terribly cold air of the library  "Thank you for the save.  That cold... there just wasn't enough time for me to brace."  She lets her breath out, forming another miniature snowfall, before she continues.  "We need to search the place, see if we can find books of interest, but... this frost..."  She gestures around, before she continues.  "If you're not resistant to cold, it's going to get bad, quickly, and I'm out of resistance spells.  And we need to clear this ice from the books pretty quickly after we dispel the frost, or it may damage them."
With that, she flies over to one of the bookshelves(Blowing up a storm of snow with every flap of her leathery wings), and takes a look at the books, trying to determine how much ice was on them, and what the chances were of it harming the books when it was melted.

----------


## kinem

The bookshelves contain a mix of paper books, scrolls, and loose sheets of paper or parchment. Some of them are quite yellowed and fragile already; the risk of damage from melting snow is rather high. Even before the snow, a thick coating of dust lay on everything.

Of possible interest, there are some books already open and spread out on the tables, particularly the tables near where the lich was.

----------


## Archmage1

_Looks like I'll have to clear off the snow and ice here, or a lot of this is going to be useless.  It might be useless anyway, but there isn't enough time to review it solidly.  But I can take a look while I'm clearing this ice away.  A pity, though.  I only prepared two prestidigitations today, and I've already used one.  That doesn't leave one for tonight, but with a bit of luck, I'll be able to have a bath instead._
With a brief, mournful look down at her somewhat windblown and dust stained dress, Eilyra quickly chants once more, casting prestidigitation, and starts to use it to clear the snow and dust away from the books, to prevent them from being damaged when the Frostfell was dispelled.
As she goes, she gives the books an intense once-over, to try to get an idea of their contents.  If she doesn't speak the language, a quick casting of Comprehend Languages follows.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Using haste empowered prestidigitation(So 2 shots per turn for the next 18 rounds) to clear snow from the books, and making an attempt at reading the titles of the books in question, to get an idea of their contents.

She speaks and reads Common, Elven, Abyssal, Draconic, Infernal, Goblin, Orc, and Gnome.  If the language isn't among those, then she'll cast comprehend languages, to read it.

----------


## kinem

The books are in a variety of languages, and in ancient dialects, though some languages have changed more than others over the years. Some books are in languages that Eilyra doesn't recognize, so she casts a spell to better read them. Most of them seem to deal with planar travel, religion, and magic. It would take a long time to get a full picture. One of the open books is entitled Gate Keys and written in Infernal.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss turns to make sure there were no other enemies about. There were still the issues of the frost and Maw. Eilyra gets busy with the books. Rather than let the books accumulate more snow, he works to remove that issue. *"Are any of the books showing signs of magic? Don't want to set off any traps. I can see about removing the snow and maw. Move away so I won't hit you with it."* He moves to the southern part of the room. Once the others move out of the way and give the ok, Avakuss will manifest his power to cancel the spells.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Unless there are objections or Dispel Psionics won't touch spells, use Dispel Psionics 10PP targeting between where the lich was and where the avatar cast frostfell so that I can include the center points of both spells.
Frostfell: (1d20+20)[*24*]
Maw: (1d20+20)[*24*]
EDIT: That was a total waste of 10% of my remaining PP if used.

----------


## kinem

Center says *Good idea.* He tries dispelling the effects with his own spell-like ability. Since he can keep trying it, he succeeds soon enough.

None of the books appear magical.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss was glad Center saved him the effort. Instead he took to searching the remains of the quasit then the beds in the back. Anything worthwhile? Any signs of who had been there? *"That lich is NOT going to be happy when he reforms. Too bad we didn't learn anything about it first. Can one of its bones help with divination?"* After about another minute he shrinks back down to his normal goliath stature.

----------


## paradox26

Taric returns himself to his normal size, from his shrunken state. He nods slightly in gratefulness at Center, and says, "I will heal soon enough, but it will take about ten minutes for me to return to full health, so if you can heal at will, then that will speed things along and I will be ready to continue."

He picks up his weapon that he dropped, and takes up a guard position over the room, just in case anything comes in or suddenly teleports into the room. He looks occasionally over to the others as they study the books, but such things aren't really his area of understanding, so he figures he would be better off continuing to guard rather than getting involved. He does listen tot he discussion, though, in case something occurs to him that passes by the others, unlikely as that may be.

----------


## kinem

Center tells Taric *Ill let you heal yourself then. My healing of others is limited to thrice a day.*

When the cold spell ends, the snow remains but begins to melt ... which might actually be worse for the books.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra continues her rapid desnowing of the books, casting haste a 2nd time once her current haste expires.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


She can clear 36 cubic feet of snow/dust over 18 rounds, then another 44 over 22 rounds, after she re-hastes.  Is that sufficient to desnow the books?

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash* 

Ash drops to the floor as the combat ends.  She starts a more careful assessment of the room, made all the easier when Centre manages to raise the temperature.

_*Yes, having part of the lich's remains in our possession will help in tracking him down later, as needed. Please, before you start touching things, allow me to assess the threat.*_

She stares at the remains of their opponents, and then takes to the air again to survey the floor, walls, shelves and eventually ceiling for sign of unpleasant surprises.

Once she is satisfied that the room is safe, she turns to her colleagues.

_*All clear. Hmm.  How's the book-drying going.  I could make the room hot and dry, to help with evaporation, but it'll take twenty minutes.*_

*Spoiler*
Show

Greater Arcane Sight to identify any magic auras that aren't us.  Then she makes a long series of search checks that she'll take 10 on if she can.  Search is +37 for Ash.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss sees the issue Eilyra is dealing with. He shrinks back to his normal size and begins aiding her. He pulls out two sacks from his pack and lays them out so that there is a dry spot for the dried books. As the stack begins to pile up he carefully moves them into his Handy Haversack. *"Might as well take it all with us and sort through the books later."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

As she continues her examination, Ash sends to her colleagues.

_*Is it just me, or is the very idea of a library of the cult of Tharizdun bizarre? I mean, Tharizdun was an insane god bent on the destruction of all things. Libraries are, if nothing else, a way to organize thoughts, preserve knowledge.  

*Plus, I see no symbols or signs here that actually link this place with Tharizdun.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Looking up momentarily from her focus on preventing the books in the melting library from being damaged, Eilyra replies as she moves to the next bookshelf.  "There was some on the door, but Tharizdun's cult... isn't necessarily Tharizdun's cult, if that makes sense.  He tends to like unknowning followers.  The titles so far in this place..."  She pauses for a moment, as she focuses on drying off another shelf, before she resumes speaking. "Have been very focused on planar mechanics, which makes sense for someone trying to break into a planar prison."  She looks to Avakuss.  "You were with the group that identified this as a Tharizdun library, right?  What made you reach that conclusion?"
While waiting for a response, she continues her rapid cleaning efforts, along with her analysis efforts.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss kept his book work going while his disciplined mind searched for the details of when he had first encountered Rule of Three.

*"We didn't determine that. We didn't get in here, nor even saw the door leading into here. We owed Rule a favor. He told us the tale he heard from a Tharizdun cultist who conveniently died shortly after. Supposedly the cultists were trying to escape from their plane to this place to rebuild but encountered the beast we just slew back in the cavern. The one cultist made it back to Sigil but others didn't. One of the dead was known to have a Deck of Many Things. Rule tasked us with getting it for him. Back then the main tunnel was deadly enough. When we faced the beast we barely grabbed the pack and made it back without killing each other.  I handed the pack to Rule for him to pull out the deck, but then he kept the whole pack so I don't know what else was in there." 

"He did mention the cultists knew the value of a long game like he did. That always stuck with me, but I haven't been involved with him enough to know what his long game might be." 

" 'A library of the cult of Tharizdun'. That is a good point. Maybe that is a front for those trying to control or release Tharizdun?"

"There are many things to ponder about the situation we just walked into. How did the lich get in here? Seems like he hadn't been here very long, but long enough to make the trap outside. How did he get past the chaos beast? Charm monster? I didn't think that would work on the beast. Why didn't the beast bother the bloodhulks? With the Symbol on the door in the cavern I don't think it was a simple case of teleporting past all that. Who is that lich and his friend? What were they after? Apparently it is something worth coming for themselves. Is that 'friend' actually dead or did we just make two powerful enemies to watch out for?"*

Once the books are cleaned and collected he'll take to collecting the heavy armors and any other items off the soldiers, leaving the others the lighter work of searching.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash glances up for only a moment to look at Avarkuss.

_*Those are all interesting questions. If the lich knew about this place, he could come through the portal and teleport straight here - there are no magical barriers up around this place.  And from what I understand of avatarists, the friend who did not speak is definitely not dead.  Again, if we take the objects that he left behind, there's some chance that I'll be able to learn more from them later.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Still cleaning away, Eilyra frowns.  _The Avatarist is still around, and what's the chance that it is near the lich's phylactery?  And this library... it doesn't fit a cult, but it might have been coopted by one.  This is pandemonium, which wouldn't be a bad place to study the effects of planar magics of various sorts._
Despite the direction of her thoughts, her cleaning continues to be swift, and certain, preserving the various books from the damage the thoughtless avatarist had caused.  "It sounds rather like there is little reason to believe that this is a place of Tharizdun.  It may be a research library of some long gone mage, or even that of the lich itself.  If it is, however, there may be additional chambers above, or below us.  Mages always do seem to build towers, not manors."  She falls silent as she swiftly glides over to the next bookshelf, before resuming her cleaning.  "As for getting past?  Invisibility, plus a teleport would have sufficed.  It could also have been a bound guardian.  The Black Beast of Bedlam is a fairly good choice for a guardian, as it is quite loud, has excellent senses, and is difficult to disable via magic.  The Bloodhulks seem like something a lich and an avatarist working together might well choose to employ."
She takes another breath, and looks over, towards Avakuss and Ash for a moment.  "But what it sought?  Now, that is a question.  Based on the timeframe it gave us, it was here for something specific, something that will be done within a week.  Either there's something unknown involved, or they are likely working with our enemies.  They claimed to not be Tharzidun servants, but Tharizdun does love patsies.  We can ask them, once the lich reforms.  They might even not attempt to murder us."  She smiles, grimly, before she turns back to the books, and resumes her preservation efforts.

----------


## kinem

The following items are found.

OOC: Since you'll ID them eventually, I'll just list what they are:

On the lich:
-Vest of resistance +5, cloak of charisma +6, chain shirt +5, ring of protection +5, +5 amulet of natural armor, Deadwalker's Ring, Scout's Headband,  spell component pouch
-100 gp black sapphires (x10), 50 gp onyx, 5,000 gp powdered diamond and opal
- A nonmagical ceremonial robe with some kind of symbol on it worn over the chain shirt.
(Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) DC 30 to ID)
- A large iron key, which looks the right size for the door to to the library. The key's handle is a gate key like the one Rule gave Center: a black metal triangle, three inches across, with an inverted "Y" inlaid in copper.

*Spoiler: gate key*
Show



On the quasit: a Rod of Wonder.

On the constructs: Large Mwk greatsword (x3), Large full plate armor (x3).
These are nonmagical, except that the armor the vanished construct had been wearing still has the Symbol of Weakness under the ink. Perhaps the ink could be cleaned off in a way that wouldn't ruin the symbol.

Books: There are about 2000 books/scrolls/etc. overall. None are magical. Eilyra gets most of them free of snow, but some are ruined and many probably crumbled many years ago. Overall, they were surprisingly well-preserved. Some are weighty tomes, but many are short monographs. The total weight of books and scrolls is probably about 4000 lbs.

Ash finds the hole in a back corner of the cavern. A breeze blows into it. There are other small holes around the cavern from which air enters or leaves. As well as promoting air circulation the hole was probably used as a waste chute while the library was occupied; it was therefore crucial to making the cavern a viable place to live in.

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss (squeezing), C = Center, H = Ash
E = Eilyra, T = Taric

Wooden Soldier = 1, 2 (both destroyed)
L = Lich (dead), Q = Quasit (dead)

** = stone door (propped in place)
# = Table & chairs, B = bookshelf
& = bed, 0 = hole

XXXXXXXXX**XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX...XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.TXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX1122XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX.1122.XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXX....H...XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXX....BB....XXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX.....BB...CCXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX#.....BBAAACC#XXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX#......BBAAA...#XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXX#.....L...AAA....#XXXXXXXX
XXXXXXX.....BB.....BB.....XXXXXXX
XXXXXX.....BB...##.Q.BB.....XXXXXX
XXXXX.....BB....##..E.BB.....XXXXX
XXXX.....BB.....##.....BB.....XXXX
XXX.....BB..............BB.....XXX
XX.............................X0X
X&&&&&&&&&&&&&.#############.....X
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
```




Center says *"Remember, the Cult changed over the years. It started as a group that didn't worship the mad god, but wanted to summon and control him."*

----------


## Archmage1

As she finishes clearing the last of the shelves of their rapidly melting snow and ice, Eilyra looks around, at the busily searching group of adventurers, and around the library, doing some quick mental math, before she comments once more.  "I think we're not going to have a lot of luck taking all of these books with us.  There are simply too many to fit, unless we have a lot more storage space than I think, but I can use a few spells, and read a decent chunk of them in an hour or so.  That might at least help limit what we need to consider carrying."  Pausing briefly, she moves over the lich's remains, and scoops them up(Bones and all), using the armor to contain them, and places them on an empty table, before she takes a look inside some of the bags.  "It'll take a few minutes to identify the equipment of the lich as well.  From the gems here, I'd guess that he was a necromancer, and a skilled one.  But that can wait, I think."
She looks over at Ash, near a hole, and walks over towards her.
"Do you think you could send an eye down there, see if there's anything to worry about there?  If not, it's probably safer to read the books here.  Less risk of us damaging them.  These are old."  She smiles for a brief, strained moment, almost freezing in pain at a memory, before she continues.  "Some of them, even older than I am."

As she talks, and examines, she focuses on her pearls of power, as well as her vest, restoring some of her drained magical resources, and recharging her sword.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Using 3 Pearl of Power(3) to restore 2 haste, and 1 vampiric touch.
Casting a vampiric touch to recharge the bloodstone in her sword.
Using the Vest of the Archmagi to restore Time Stop.
Using a pearl of power(4) to restore dimensional anchor

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash drifts back to the rest of the group to report on her findings of the holes.  She nods at Eilyra's suggestion.

_*I was thinking of the same thing.  And if we don't want to linger here, I don't feel all that sad about carting away books that were assembled to help in drawing on the power of a mad god.*_

She slides a small square of fabric out of an inside pocket and spreads it out on the floor, where a pit of sorts is revealed.  Inside is a complicated metal and wood frame with a series of ladders leading down to an office, laboratory and bedchamber.

_*You're welcome to stack the books up on the lower level. We can take them with us.*_

She drifts back to the holes and conjures a small glowing sphere, which she sends down the hole.  She settles to the floor and closes her eyes, focusing inward.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash opens up an enveloping pit on the floor.  It should be able to accommodate any books we need to take with us.

She starts off by sending an Arcane Eye down the hole to explore the other side.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

It seems to just be a very long, dark tunnel that may go on for miles. It varies between 1-3' in diameter and there are some signs of trash and excrement.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

After several minutes, Ash opens her eyes again.

_*The hole just goes on and on.  It seems to be ventilation and excrement elimination - which explains the smell.

*And now, let me see if I can learn something more about the pair who wouldn't share.*_

She goes over to the remains of their opponents and settles cross-legged by the hacked-up remains of a wooden automaton.  She begins another spell.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash will cast Discern Location, using the broken automaton as a belonging of the avatarist.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss looks at the enveloping pit. *"Even easier. Would the construct bodies be of any value?"* He'll help move the books, and the constructs if valuable.

As Ash works on her spell, Avakuss searches the bedding and desks, hoping for signs of who was there before the lich.

----------


## Archmage1

While Ash explores the tunnel, Eilyra turns her attention to the books, casting scholar's touch, and starting to read through the open books, and the books on the table, before starting with some of the more interesting titles she saw while removing snow.

----------


## paradox26

Taric looks over in curiosity at where the others are studying the books. "It sounds likely that Tharizdun may be somehow, maybe using his cultists, behind the lich's presence. I suspect that they duped the lich into coming here in an attempt to free him,"  Taric says. 

"Incidentally, if no one else wants it, I will take that amulet that was left behind. You can argue over the rest of the stuff, as you like," he adds offhand.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

The Discern Location spell reveals the following:
Place: Meeting Hall
Community: Aelcliff
Province: Dorburn
Country: Bavia
Continent: Arutlan
Plane: Prime Material

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

It seems that the lich had been researching the use of portals and portal keys.

There is a mention of the imprisonment of Tharizdun in the Gate Keys book in Infernal. The author is listed as Manapora, but if it was written by the Mad Rajah himself, this must be a copy made long after his imprisonment. The author offers some thoughts on how a Gate could be prepared so as open to the same plane as another whose Gate Key is present, and suggests that such a Gate must be located at a nexus of many kinds of energy. It states that three projects along such lines are underway.

Some of the other books mention planar Gates as well, but none come close to the same level of detail.

One book is apparently a work of the Cult. It mentions a Gate that was built in the Outlands, but slid into the Grey Waste and was overrun by Yugoloths. The cultist wasn't sure that such a Gate could still work, and states that the Cult's efforts would be better spend on one of the other projects.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash is still for several minutes, her irises flickering rapidly behind closed lids.  Then her eyes snap open and she climbs to her feet.

_*The avatarist is back on the material plane, in a meeting hall n a country called Bavia. I believe that, with some remnants of these statues, I can track him.

*I would recommend that, as soon as we are able, we travel to this Bavia and track the avatarist down. He will likely know more about what was being researched here, and perhaps where to find the lich's phylactery.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Her scholar's touch having finished working, Eilyra frowns, thoughtfully, as she considers what she had learned.  _Planar gate, and gate keys.  And preparations for such.  And that three such projects were underway.  No details on where, really.  This gate in the Outlands, and then in the Grey Waste might be of interest, however, but the other two?  Perhaps some mention of them might be in the other books?_
"It looks like they were working on gate projects.  Three of them, specifically, but the only one discussed in detail here was in the Grey Wastes when the book was written.  It may still be there, but was noted as being potentially non-viable.  I'll need more time to see if there are any more details on the other two projects, or any further updates.  If we can actually find the lich, and the avatarist, it might be helpful to have a conversation with them."

With that, she starts going through the books on the shelves, using scholar's touch to read them, and to direct her reading towards other books, searching for more information on the locations of those other two projects, or further information on the gate in the Grey Wastes.

Or just planar knowledge she doesn't already know.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


That seems like a bit of a long bet, but we have a library, and Eilyra can read through quite a few more books.  So... time to do so.  She can read another 396 books by burning her 1st and 2nd level slots, and her restoration techniques for them.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

Eilyra comes across a few references to three Gates: One on the Outlands; one on the Prime Material Plane; and one on the Astral Plane. The Astral Plane Gate was built on the body of an ancient dead god known as Quilo.

----------


## paradox26

Taric takes note of what is being said, but has little meaningful to contribute to the discussion, so he continues to simply guard the room. He does note, however, "I would like to hunt this avatarist down, and if we can get the lich rebuilt then it will be much weaker without its familiar or magical items. I think we should finish them off before we continue onwards. Especially if they are seeking to do the same thing as us."

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra continues to use scholar's touch to read books as she helps Avakuss and Ash to transfer books to the enveloping pit, looking thoughtful every now and then, but disappointed most of the time.  After around forty minutes of this, she shakes her head.  "At this point, most of these books aren't really containing anything new.  Three potential locations:  The Outlands, which, presumably, slid into the Grey wastes.  On a prime, although, sadly, it doesn't have enough details to show which one, although the lich may be a hint, and the Astral Plane, on the corpse of Quilo."

As she continues to transfer books to Ash to be stored, she asks a question, as though she'd had a sudden thought.  "What were the dimensions of the hole?  Was it uniform in diameter, and smooth, or an adapted natural hole?"

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash considers.

_*Hmm. Generally between a foot and two feet in diameter. Rough enough to allow deposits of waste to build up here and there. Probably not naturally occurring, if that even means anything on Pandemonium. It seemed to go on for miles.  What did you have in mind?*_

After anything that anyone wanted stored in her home was tucked away, Ash closed it up again and tucked it away for safekeeping.

_*So. Back to Sigil to rest and check in with Rule of Three, give him some of this stuff to fence, then on to Bavia?*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns as she takes in Ash's answer.  _Probably not fully artificially created then.  A conjured burrower?  Regardless, not helpful._ She continues to transfer books into the hole, but once Ash voices a plan, Eilyra's frown returns.  "Eventually, yes.  But we should check for an ambush on the far side of the portal before we pass through, and I think we could all use a rest, and some time to fence these goods, and acquire new ones, before we proceed.  I suspect Rule of Three may have information on where to go as well."  She shakes her head in disgust.  "Probably already had a pretty solid idea, even."

----------


## Cavir

*"It is prudent to prepare for another fight against them, planned on our part or surprise by them, I agree with Eilyra in trying to have a conversation. They have information we want and we have the whole library they wanted to learn from.  The challenge is how to make that happen. The lich did seem open to a discussion at first. Since we solidly defeated them and now still want to talk instead of just beating on them again perhaps the lich will listen a bit more. Perhaps a few Sendings first for negotiation. Sigil might a decent neutral ground for meeting in person." 

"So yes, we have to prepare for another fight with them where they are more ready for us, probably in greater force. Death Ward protection. Ice to Flesh items. Protection from Evil to deal with summons. What more do they probably threaten with via spells? They'll probably be scrying for us as we are them. They can't just teleport to Sigil so we'll be safer there. At least we have a second portal key in case Rule demands the original back."

"We should deal with the Symbol on the armor. I could tie a rope to the armor and leave it behind us until we are far enough away to avoid its affect. Center can then Dispel it and I can use the rope to retrieve the armor. Safer to do it on this side of the gate."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods in agreement with Avakuss.  "I'd need to pick up a scroll of sending, and scribe it, or find someone to copy it from, but casting it is simple enough.  And preparation could be challenging."  She breathes in, taking advantage of the momentary pause to think her points through, before she resumes talking.  "The Lich is likely a necromancer, so we can expect undead, which, handily, have some vulnerabilities.  Resistance to cold, and water breathing, to counter the drowning, and a counter to the symbol which is a little more reliable than a thrown bottle of ink.    The Flesh to Ice, on the other hand, is more challenging.  Frostfell is quite effective.  Cold resistance, and maybe something to fortify physical forms might work.  And I agree, dealing with the symbol is a plan, and we should have the room for it in the tunnels."  She tosses a quick grin Avakuss's way.  "As fun as it might be to deal with it in the streets, making that sort of disturbance draws notice."

With the last of the books loaded, and the magical gear safely stowed away, and a few of the lich's bones secured, Eilyra heads towards the entrance of the library, and takes a quiet look outside, through the gap made earlier, to see if there was anything unpleasant waiting outside.

*Spoiler: Taking a lookit*
Show


(1d20+19)[*35*] Spot
(1d20+14)[*18*] Listen
(1d20+10)[*21*] Hide
(1d20+15)[*20*] Move Silently

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

Other than the strange whistling of the wind, Eilyra doesnt sense anything unusual out there.

----------


## Archmage1

Not sensing any threats in the cavern, Eilyra looks back, to verify if her erstwhile companions were following, before stepping back into the entrance room, to wait for everyone to depart the library.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash follows back out of the library once all ready.  She moves as quickly as possible through the cavern and out into the passage beyond, to avoid the unpleasantness in the chamber itself.  She'll wait by the portal, since Eilyra seems to have a plan to check on the other side of the portal before passing through.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Will save in cavern - Ash fails on a 1: (1d20)[*19*]

----------


## Cavir

As long as Center agrees, Avakuss takes the trapped armor (careful not to disturb the ink stain), ties a rope to it, and leaves it in the back of the library. Once all are clear of the library he asks Center to dispel it. Once that is done the goliath uses the rope to retrieve the armor. He carries it back while catching up with the others. Once the portal is open he is the first one through.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Who is actually carrying the 2nd portal key? I'd suggest different people carry them just in case.

----------


## kinem

Center agrees and dispels the Symbol.

The trip back to Sigil proves uneventful; no ambush waits on the other side of the portal, this time ...

----------


## paradox26

Taric looks at the others. "How long will you need to prepare yourself for the trip to the Prime? I am ready to go now, so it is up to you when we go. I will guard you while you rest," he says to the casters.

----------


## Archmage1

Returning from her very fast scouting run to the far side, Eilyra quickly relays the safety, before the group heads through.

At Taric's question, however, she frowns, thoughtfully.  _He thinks he's ready now?  It would be nice, but no.  Let me see... selling and buying goods, getting planar keys, talking with Rule, maybe scribing a new spell, taking a rest to actually prepare for planar travel... it is likely to be a day or so, before we're all done with that._
She then gives him a look.  "Most likely a day, more or less.  There is quite a bit to be done before we can travel safely, and we'll need to find out where we are going, as well as what we'll be doing in the meantime."  She looks around once more, and sighs in disappointment.  "We should probably talk to Rule of Three first, so he can set his contacts to work following up on what we found while we buy and sell, and rest until morning."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash heads back through the portal, a bit relieved to once again smell the been-through-a-billion-lungs-and-smells-like-it air of Sigil.

_*Centre, where did you go to connect with Rule last time?*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I can't remember whether we set up a specific way to contact Rule.

----------


## Cavir

*"If it comes to a fight, we're sure to face more exploding undead. Be good to get some protection against the explosion and some weapon crystals against undead. Protection from death magic will save lives. Woody has that Anti-Life shell that gets in the way."

"Scribing Sending, using several the next day as well as Divinations, then preparing spells again while Rule gathers information. Could be two to three days? We'll be divining for them and they will probably be doing the same for us."

"Yes, let's see what Rule can enlighten us with."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods.  "That's the key.  We need to pick between rushing, and trying to take our enemies before they can react, or preeparing, and maybe seeing if our enemies might become our allies, at the risk of giving our enemies the time to act, if they choose."
She then shrugs.
"Either way, checking with an information source first seems prudent.  And considering that we started in the middle of the night, a rest would not go astray either."

----------


## kinem

Before returning to Sigil, Center once again takes the form of a robed human man.




> _*Centre, where did you go to connect with Rule last time?*_


Center replies *"I asked around about where to find Rule of Three, and was told to go to the Styx Oarsman. I think he spends most of his time there, and owns it."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks over, and smiles at Center.  "I think we have a destination, then."  _Of course, that might link him to us, but I don't see a problem there.  We could go to the Black Sail as well, but where's the fun in that?_
With that, she heads out, clearly expecting to be followed as she heads towards the Styx Oarsman.

----------


## kinem

Most of you are familiar enough with the soot-filled Lower Ward of Sigil to make your way to the Styx Oarsman fairly easily. Along the way, you pass a trio of mezzoloths, but they don't try to start any trouble.

The two-story structure of the Styx Oarsman squats on the edge of Heward's Forks, a small square connecting the bend in Brandy Lane to the curving thoroughfare of Ironmonger Street. The dung covered statue that is set in the square gives the small court it's name and provides the local avians with a favorite perch and latrine.

The Styx Oarsman itself appears to be a roughly rectangular building with a boat on top of it, which serves as the upper floor.

Tonight, the bouncer at the door is a bladeling, a spiky metallic man with glowing ourple eyes and a chain shirt. He looks over the group, nods, and lets you.

Inside is a noisy menagerie of sorts, with a number of tanar'ri present - a vrock, the marilith bartender behind the bar, a few babau, and numerous quasits and mephits. There are also many githzerai, as well as humans, tielflings, dwarves, a few drow elves, a few fiendish minotaurs, and even a few yugoloths. Several of the patrons are playing cards or tossing dice; most have drinks. It does not appear that food is served here.

Drinking at his usual seat at the bar is Rule of Three, appearing as usual as an elderly githzerai with a glass left eye. He waves you over.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

On the way to the Styx Oarsman, Ash refreshes some of her protections, and places spells over the equipment taken from the lich, to ensure that it can't be used to track them.

---

Ash nods to her colleagues, and makes her way over to Rule's table.  Once all have gathered to sit, she looks around mentally to look for those who are paying more attention than they should.  Some might be Rule's folk.  They're good to know about too.   

She nods, and shares telepathically with all of her companions, including Rule.

_*We got into the library, and Eilyra learned some things that she can best explain. But there was a complication. A lich - probably a dread necromancer, coming from Sigil, and a Wooden Avatarist based on the material plane - were already at the library, seemingly researching the same topic, and were not inclined to share.  There was a fight, we killed their forms, but of course that doesn't deal with them permanently.

*The Lich carried a Sigil key, so may have been based here.  The Avatarist's corporeal form is currently in Aelcliff, in the country of Bavia, on the continent of Arutlan.  We need to track him or her down before they're able to further their own research, or come after us. Rule, do you think that you can find a planar key for that world?*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

En route to the Oarsmen, she'll cast Nondetection on each of the magic items we took from the lich.  She'll also renew her Moment of Prescience.

Ash is checking the room for anyone paying more attention to them than they'd normally deserve: (1d20+29)[*33*]

I think I forgot to check to see if I knew anything about Bavia or Arutlan.  She'll use her Moment of Prescience, then check Know Geography: (1d20+29)[*38*] or Know Planes: (1d20+38)[*57*].  She'll then renew Moment of Prescience.

----------


## Archmage1

Having led the way through Sigil, deftly weaving through a few back alleys to save some time, Eilyra pauses momentarily at the entrance, giving Ash the chance to go in first, and, when Rule gestures, Eilyra hesitates _just_ long enough to make it clear that she isn't coming over because he ordered her to.  She also doesn't respond to Ash's explanation, waiting to see if Rule wanted greater privacy, if he was so concerned about his life, or if he had specific questions.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Ash recalls that Arutlan has often been a war-torn land.


Several of the patrons watch as the group approaches Rule, but he gestures dismissively with his hand and that's enough for them to go right back to what they were doing.

Rule replies telepathically (and he has his own telepathy, so those with Mind Blank up can still 'hear' it but can't reply in the same way)

_Interesting. This isn't a place for private verbal conversation. Eilyra, I could stop by the Black Sail tomorrow morning, if that works best.

Did you take anything from there? I would think a lich had magical items.

I've never heard of those places, but I'll make some inquiries. Hmm ... If the lich went through that portal, they must have came into Sigil through another portal. That's not much to go on since there are so many portals and they might not have come directly from the Prime.

I'm a bit worried that the ones you fought now know about you. From now on, if you want to contact me here, it's best if you don't all come as a group. One person is enough to share information and will attract less attention._

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods and glances at the others.

_*Yes, we have some items we recovered from the Lich, and some wooden minions. I believe Avarkuss has a list. There are some that we're hoping that you'll be able to liquidate, and you'll be able to take your cut from the proceeds.

*It would be difficult but not impossible for the avatarist to track us back to Sigil tonight. It might be safest for us to stay close together for the rest of the night, unless any of you have pressing business for the next few hours. Rule, do you have rooms available in this place?*_

----------


## kinem

Rule replies telepathically _I can probably fence the items.

By this time of night, all rooms are spoken for. And though my usual business is not as pressing as this affair, since there is probably no real danger tonight, and to not attract attention, I prefer to stick to my routine._

----------


## Archmage1

As Ash and Rule think, Eilyra looks to the barkeep, and orders a drink.

(Something more sugary and winey.)

----------


## kinem

The Marilith bartender - some of you have heard her referred to as Mary - mixes up a cocktail for Eilyra, with each of her six hands pouring something into the mix. *"Abyss Kiss. One jinx."*

The cocktail is delicious ... and not even poisonous!

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra passes over the coin, and takes the proffered drink, taking a sip, with a nod.  As she does, she looks to Rule, and Ash, as well as at the awkwardly standing Avakuss and Taric, before taking another sip, clearly waiting for Ash and Rule's business to conclude.

----------


## paradox26

Taric remains silent, listening carefully but not interjecting into the discussion. He is not the smartest or wisest of the party, and he has nothing meaningful to contribute to the discussion, since he only knows about the lich's home secondhand. So he remains silently standing guard over the squishier members of the party as they talk to Rule.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash glances at her colleagues, but gets nothing more at this point.  She sends back.

_*Very well.  I'll take a room at the Black Sails tonight. The rest of you are welcome to join me if you wish. We'll meet you there with the stuff to be unloaded - a ring, some armour, you can probably say better than we can what it'll fetch. 
I'll arrange with Joel for a meeting room. An hour past midday?*_

Barring further discussion, she'll rise and head out with the others, to book a room or suite at the Black Sails.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Moving this along, if no one objects.

At the Black Sails, Ash will pay for the largest not-absurdly-expensive room and open up her pit/house inside.  Others are welcome to use the room - or to open up a Magnificent Mansion from inside the room, as desired - and to pull books out of the pit to read or dry out.

Once everyone is settled in, Ash will cast Hypercognition, thinking back over the minute or so that they interacted with the lich to see what else she might have picked up about him. The way he move, spoke, reacted...what does she know, but doesn't know that she knows?  Because this is simply a 'mind palace' exercise, not targeting anything outside of herself, I don't think that the barrier against divinations in and out of Sigil applies.

Then, to eliminate easy options, she'll cast Discern Location to find "the phylactery of the lich we fought recently". 

Then Ash will refresh her active spells for tomorrow.

----------


## kinem

Rule replies telepathically _That's fine_.

The party is able to get to the Black Sail without incident. Renting a room there costs 2 gp a night for a small one bedroom, or 5 gp for a double, and there is one of each available.

Center already has his own room there, and wishes the others a good night.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Hypercognition: Thinking back carefully, you recall the Blood Hulks outside the library. Most likely, creations of the lich. But they'd likely draw attention in Sigil. The lich had no disguise either. Did he walk around like that in Sigil? He had the gate key. But the same key can sometimes work for more than one gate ...

Discern Location, as expected, gives no answer.

----------


## paradox26

Taric is content to share a room, so he can guard the others while they cast their spells and powers. He doesn't bother to rent the smaller room for himself. He moves to the spot right in front of the door, then the four legged bariaur crouches down into a position where he can relax and later sleep. He keeps his weapons inside his gauntlets, where he won't cut himself but where they are ready to hand, so to speak, for when they may be needed.

----------


## Archmage1

Finishing her drink before she leaves for the Black Sail, Eilyra wanders into Ash's room, before she moves near one of the walls, and looks at the party for a moment, before visibly sighing, and casting a spell.

*Spoiler: Casting*
Show


Eilyra is casting Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion, which I think should work in Sigil, but I'm not totally sure.

----------


## Archmage1

A few moments later, the wall starts to shimmer, in that familiar, portal like fashion, and Eilyra steps through.

*Spoiler: Should you enter*
Show


Inside, a magnificent marble foyer opens before you, the gold trimmings around the magnificent carvings of elven glory, the black and gold banners, displaying a dracophoenix in flight, the two doors to either side of the rectangular room, and the broad, wide stairs on both sides of the room, leading up to a balcony, with a third door, all closed.  The ceiling was a fresco, an image of the Seldarine.  The banisters on the stairs were carved to appear like flowing water, moving at the command of more wizardly statues at their ends.
All in all, the appearance is truly ridiculously decadent, but at the same time, almost like a museum.  The incredibly fine carvings, the frescoes in the ceilings, the gold decorations, the fine marble... it all seemed... too perfect to be real.  Like a monument to elven arrogance.

Eilyra, however, seems to be standing about ten feet from the entry door, looking almost sad.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash books the double room, finds out which room is Centre's, and arranges to meet him downstairs just before midday.

In the room, she sets up her pit in an open section of floor, and nods approvingly as Eilyra opens up a portal to her mansion.

Ash hauls the 'liberated armour and other unclaimed bits and pieces up out of her apartment, and looks pointedly at Avarkuss and Taric.

_*I suspect that it's too soon for the lich or anyone else to be scoping out these things, but 'suspect' is not the same as 'sure,' and it might make sense to get these over to Rule, to make them his problem, as soon as possible.  Would one or both of you be willing to return to the Oarsman with these castoffs?*_

She settles to do a little spellcasting.  After a few minutes, her eyes snap open, and she reports her findings to her colleagues.

_*The bloodhulks we fought were likely servants of the lich, but he probably didn't bring them through Sigil.  It may be of some use to explore further in Pandemonium, to see if there are any other gates that his key activates.*_

Before turning in in her own bed, Ash can't help but be curious about Eilyra's domain.  She steps through.

_*Ah, may I join you for a moment?  I don't mean to intrude.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra is standing in the marble glory of the foyer to her Magnificent Mansion, on a rich carpet of red with gold dracophoenixes worked into it as Ash enters, and she doesn't respond immediately, instead choosing to look around for another moment.
When she speaks, her voice is in her usual cool, calm tone, but there is a slight echo of regret, and sadness to it.  "An echo of glory, long since tarnished, the future destroying all that the past had built in the interest of greater power, only to find it all turned to ash in the moment of their victory."  She sighs, and turns to face Ash, before she continues in a more normal tone.  "It's acceptable.  If you'd like more space, there are guest rooms, servants, and they can prepare whatever food you might like.  It would certainly be more comfortable than the tiny room in the Black Sail."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash offers a wry smile in response to Eilyra's ultra-bleak assessment.  _*Sure, but the neoclassical look is making a big comeback this year. It'll be the envy of magi everywhere.*_

There is a momentary pause, as Ash accepts that there are layers of hurt beyond even the expressed bleakness.  She nods in response to the kind offer.

_*You're kind to offer, but I have a sentimental attachment to my own bed, and I'd like to be able to hear if Taric has to face down any trouble.  If you want company, you might want to speak with Avarkuss.

*And get some rest. You unlocked the secrets of a library in pandemonium today, and came back from the dead. You've earned some down time.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shrugs as she turns back to the splendor of the foyer.  "It's your choice."

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss follows Eilyra and Ash into the magical mansion. He is impressed by the layout even though his own style is more minimalist. *"Yes, I can take them. I don't need much sleep so I'll make the delivery, grab a room in here, then be up for dawn."* He thought Ash had some other intent with the loot otherwise why not just hand the stuff to Rule back at his place? 

He collected the items from Ash's pit and put the items that would fit into his haversack. The rest of the items, primarily the chain mail, three sets of large plate mail, and three large greatswords, he tied into a large bundle with rope from his pack. It took a couple of tries to get it workable so he could sling it over his shoulder. The weight wasn't the issue. it was the bulk. It was a bit tight getting the load out of the Black Sail, but once done he moved easily enough with it. As much as he could carrying arms and armor for three small giants, he kept a low profile to and from the Styx Oarsman.

----------


## paradox26

Taric examines the armour, and says to Ash, "I will gladly take the armour to the Oarsman. But I cannot fit it into my saddlebags of holding. I will need to keep them within your apartment in order to transport them. Is that acceptable to you?"

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shrugs at Avakuss's explanation, not really seeing the need for such urgency, but rather than complain about someone doing work that benefits her, she settles down for a night of rest, in her chambers.

However, before she sleeps, she casts one last spell:  Extended Elemental Body(Air)

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash helps Avarkuss in trussing up a parcel to take - possibly with Taric - back to the Oarsman.  She offers a wry aside to Taric and Avarkuss.

_"Rule declined to provide a private room, and I would prefer not to welcome all of the occupants of the tavern to stare into my home.

Avarkuss, you're welcome to take the bed in this room.  I'd actually very much prefer to have you here, as protection both for Eilyra's home and mine."_

----------


## paradox26

Taric accompanies Avakuss to carry the goods with him to the Oarsman. He lets Avakuss do the carrying, and himself settles for carrying his weapons in plain sight, in order to deter the people of Sigil from trying to come near the pair.

----------


## Archmage1

*In the Morning*
After a delicious meal, and a few hours to rest, Eilyra awakens, and starts her morning kata's in her training room, before she has a wonderful bath, a deliciously fruity breakfast, and prepares her spells.
It's almost 11 AM by the time she departs her mansion, and arrives in the rented room, looking every bit the cleaned and rested half fiend that she is in her clearly ironed and laundered combat dress.  She also seems to be a bit more.. airy today, as she looks rather like an air elemental.

Seeing that everyone else was up as well, Eilyra confirms that she's herself with her voice remaining unchanged from the previous day, a cool, calm tone with echoes of melody to it.  "And now that we're rested, perhaps you'd all like to take advantage of the bathing facilities in my mansion?  We also need to come up with some sort of plan for today as well."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash sleeps for only a few hours, then relaxes in bed, reading one of the books from the library.  She is pleased to take advantage of the services on offer in Eilyra's mansion, and gathers with the others feeling refreshed and cautiously optimistic.

When Eilyra mentions forming a plan for the day, Ash goes to gather Centre, so that he can join in the conversation.  As the five gather, Ash experiments with a variety of looks for herself before settling on that of a golden-skinned woman with silvery wings, assuming that it might be more acceptable if they were moving amongst humans later today.

*Spoiler: Revised buffs for today*
Show

She'll add in the Heart of quartet for today.  The changed appearance is just disguise self.

PERMANENT SPELLS:
Arcane Sight
Read Magic
See Invisibility
Tongues

LONG TERM SPELLS CURRENTLY UP:
Anticipate Teleport (Greater) 
Disguise Self
Endure Elements *
Energy Immunity - Fire
Foresight
Heart of Air
Heart of Earth
Heart of Fire
Wheart of Water
Hunter's Eye (+7d6 bonus)
Magic Weapon, Greater *
Magic Vestment *
Moment of Prescience
Nondetection - from unseen seer
Greater Magic Weapon *
Visions of the Future
Contingency (Heal, triggered by Ash being affected by an injury that would drop her below 50hp)

----------


## kinem

Avakuss and Taric take the armor and other items through the dark streets of Sigil to the Styx Oarsman.

Rule of Three is not pleased, as the plan was that he would pick the items up tomorrow at the Black Sail. However, he takes the items.

OOC: Can I get a full list of what was taken to Rule?

Ash finds Center, who's in the robed human form, talking with Joel in the conference room. As she passes the main dining room, a lot of people are speculating about what the Lady's announcement today will be. After a few pleasantries, Center goes to the room with Ash.

*"Good morning. Any ideas on what to do now?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra smiles at the group, assembled in the small room, and gestures in the direction of the glowing doorway against the wall.  "Why don't we head to the conference room?  It'll be a lot more comfortable than this little place."

With that, she heads back into the mansion, clearly expecting others to follow.

----------


## Archmage1

Leading the way through the opulent foyer, Eilyra takes the left doorway(The door opens before she reaches it), past a couple of armor stands holding incredibly fine chain, and takes another left, into a moderately large room, with an incredibly broad, highly polished, artfully carved wooden table dominating the room, with what appears to be an etched map of Faerun, centered around Cormanthor.
*Spoiler: History*
Show


Those familiar with Faerun history may notice that the map is ~5000 years out of date.


The walls hold faded banners, with the exception of the far wall, which seems to hold a planar map, with the various planes marked, and labeled(In elven), and Sigil holding the center.

Not hesitating a beat, Eilyra calmly takes a seat at one end of the table, and gives everyone a chance to take seats, should they desire, before she signals to the unseen servants to deliver refreshments, and starts to talk.  "We've got a few things to discuss, but mostly, they boil down to what to do next.  Obviously we'll talk with Rule, and see if it has any useful information, but afterwards, we'll face a couple of choices.  Do we go after the lich and avatarist now, while they're vulnerable, or do we try talking with them, while we pursue other goals?  Recovering the key is, I think, of paramount importance, and based on the lich's research, the gate formerly in the Outlands, now in the Grey Wastes may be our destination, but there are also potential sites in the Prime, and in the Astral plane.  Regardless, we'll need to purchase appropriate tuning forks before we can proceed."
She pauses for a moment before she continues.
"I think we should try talking with the lich and avatarist, while we continue pursuing the key.  It'll be some time before they are likely going to be able to fight us, and in that time, we can accomplish a lot.  Does anyone else have any suggestions?"

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash admires Eilyra's map.

_*You are a student of history, I see.*_

In consulting with the others.

_*I am concerned about leaving opponents unattended who have every reason to hate us and no more reason to talk than they had yesterday, when they completely rebuffed us. If we move first to secure the Avatarist and the lich's phylactery and later discover a need to get information from them, we do so from a position of strength.*_

She shrugs.

_*It will also be significantly easier to deal with them separately. If we move now against the avatarist, we are reasonably sure that the lich will not be a factor. If we wait even a day, that assurance goes away.*_

Ash smiles.

_*If we do this right, then going to Woody directly will actually be faster than having to secure the spell to send him a couple of dozen words.  And that, barring news to the contrary from Rule, is what I think we should do next.  If we want to talk to the Avatarist, let's do so in person.*_

----------


## paradox26

Taric wanders restlessly around the room as the others talk. "I believe that to be the best option. We talk to the avatarist while they are without their lich ally. Hopefully we can force them to tell us their goals and intentions. And if we are even luckier, we can get them to reveal the location of the lich's phylactery. I think that is the safest bet. Remove each threat as it appears, so they don't have an opportunity to stack up or perhaps even gather against us," Taric says.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss speaks calmly. *"As I mentioned before, they did not start blasting immediately. It was our choice of words that changed their mind and even then we struck first. Now they know we are no pushover. We overwhelmed them. Even if that was just luck they do not know what they are up against. If we offer to talk without showing any intimidation they should take that more seriously. If we really want to trade information we need to make it a peaceful environment. Just showing up at their front door, with their home advantage which could include a whole army, will put them on the defensive or all out assault us. A Sending is the best way to begin a discussion since we have no third party to go through."

"Assuming the lich is not back yet, Woody didn't say a word so that is a huge unknown. I think it very safe to assume that the lich has not told anyone where his toy is. Liches are known for intelligence and telling others where their one weakness is would be folly. Trying to beat that out of Woody gets us nowhere. Starting the conversation with Woody through Sending then speaking in person seems the wisest choice to me."

"In terms of pursuing the key, do we have any lead for that which I am missing? The same question goes for finding the locations of the gate at each plane. If the books can't help anymore, can Divinations help give us a direction to go? Beyond that having a cordial discussion with yesterday's opponents seem our only way forward."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash listens carefully.

_*So, Avarkuss, what is your recommended course of action if Woody does not respond to a sending, or doesn't use it to immediately welcome us?*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra calmly leans back in her chair, and listens to the ongoing conversation.  _The trick is all in the details.  Dealing directly with the lich and avatarist is somewhat time sensitive, however, recovering the key, or preventing the use therein should take priority.  Information, I think, will help.  Ash seems pretty convinced that engaging the Avatarist is the best plan, and Taric sort of agrees, while Avakuss agrees with me.  I suppose it'll come down to a tiebreaker, or information that Rule has will change things._

----------


## kinem

Center says *"How would we find the Avatarist?

I don't know if a Sending spell would work. We fought the Avatarist, but don't know much about them.

There are more books to read, right? Some may have more clues. I think we should try to figure out how to destroy the Gates. Until we get the Key back, that may be the best way to prevent the worst."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shrugs at Center's question.  "Finding him should be straightforward enough.  Ash is an expert at finding things, and I'm not too bad at it myself.  And someone that powerful, on a prime material plane?  They'll be findable.  My concern is more that we may be better off doing something else, and trying diplomacy as we worked."
She offers a toothy grin.
"It might not work, but we have the books the lich was studying, so they'll come to us.  We just need to be ready for that."  As she finishes describing the position of the lich and avatarist duo, her expression becomes a lot more dour.  "I'm not sure if reading more books would be very helpful.  I went through around a fifth of them, and, well... nothing beyond three potential gate sites.  Given another few days, I could read the rest, but I'm not at all convinced that would be a good use of time."  A frown flickers across her face for a moment as she considers the possibilities there.  "Although, it would give me the time to scribe sending, and another spell, which could prove to be beneficial."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash chuckles.

_*I'm sure that time will be found for the scribing of Sending, but as Eilyra says, there may be more pressing issues to address in the interim.  Eilyra and Avarkuss, I really would like to know what your next step would be if the Avatarist does not respond with a welcome to a Sending that we make.  We should be ready to move forward with that second step, if need be.  So, again, what would you do?*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shrugs, with another grin.  "Something that ideally, we should be doing first.  Learning more about them.  The duo seemed to be an established group, both specializing in spells that don't affect the other, which implies a longer relationship.  They may be mercenaries, or agents of a cause, but more information would be invaluable, and critical to making a good decision."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash waggles a finger.

_*Eilyra, you are avoiding my question. Yes, we can do more to learn about this avatarist and the lich in the interim, but when we contact him, he becomes aware of our ongoing interest in him - he learns that we know he is still alive. What would be your next step if he rebuffs our sending, or simply doesn't answer?*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shakes her head, firmly as she leans forwards.  "I disagree.  Firmly.  Right now, we know _nothing_ about them.  They might be rulers of a country, with a dedicated and powerful guard force that is loyal to them after death.  They could be in a heavily trapped and well defended fortress, or, well... anything.  They're going to know we're interested in them, and, as I said, we have something they want.  Planning further is pointless without information to base those plans on."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash's eyes widen.  She is genuinely puzzled.

_*Well, then, you are disagreeing with yourself of five minutes ago, who in fact initiated a conversation about what we thought our next steps should be, and at that time felt very comfortable with making a recommendation about a course of action.

*Tell you what.  Why don't we head over to talk with Rule now, if he's there.  If he's turned up something, this may all be moot.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shakes her head, again, quite firmly, before speaking slowly.  "You realize that my proposal is essentially that we delay for two days before taking action, right?  What were you planning on doing during that time?  It would give yourself, and Rule, plenty of time to find information.  And no, we won't be speaking with Rule.  I note that the armor and other gear appears to be gone, which suggests that you might have forgotten that we were going to hand them over to him at our _already planned_ meeting?  You know, the one where we _actually_ give him the details on what happened?  I suspect he's rather peeved about that, which is not great, since he is our _only_ information source, and he's _already_ not trustworthy.  That's half the reason I want to try talking with the lich and avatarist.  They were clearly interested in the same thing we were, which suggests that they _might_ be reasonable, and might be able to help provide information."
She leans back, and shakes her head again, before taking a breath, and forcing herself to calm.  When she resumes speaking, her voice is far more level, and much less heated.  "Regardless, we have a couple of hours before that meeting, so why don't we do some preparation?  We need tuning forks, either way, and if I see a good deal on scrolls, I might see about picking up a couple, should funds permit."

----------


## Cavir

*"No, they will not have open arms for us no matter which way we make contact. I am suggesting that Sending with the right words is the best first thing to try to make contact. Yes, if that fails we'll have to try in person. We don't know the situation there. Get close then see what the situation is there. Gather what information we can. Then see about making contact again through a third party or in person."

"And yes, that does not prevent us from following other leads at the same time. We have the books, only one fifth read means there could be plenty more that is useful. I can purchase some magic so that I can help go through them."

"Beyond that, finding out what Rule can tell us will help guide our next steps. Yes, he wasn't thrilled about getting the items early. He will still be here on time. I suggest we let him come to us."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash leans back, not sure how people who had been present for the same conversation could have taken so very different experiences.

_*I really don't understand. Again, five minutes ago, you agree that we'll talk with Rule.  I arranged to speak with him, and to give you an opportunity to share what you learned from your reading once we had privacy to do so.  

*But now...you don't want to speak with Rule.  I thought that delivering early gave us a small shot of getting some of the money today, to help finance things like the scroll.

*So...what do I want to for the next two days while you put a couple of spells into your spellbook?  I want to go back through to Pandemonium and see if the Lich's key might connect us to more portals. I want to find out where those portals do.  I want a find a safe place outside of Sigil where I can divine more about Woody, the lich and the gates that you've alluded to. AND I want to talk with the Avatarist from a place of strength, not petition.

*But first, I want to talk with Rule, and find out what his sources might find out, and I'd like to go to the Oarsman now in case we can have that conversation now.  I want to follow up on our request to get tuning forks from him.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra sighs.  "I think that perhaps we ought to take a break."  She flashes Avakuss a quick smile, before she looks back to Ash.  "Despite Avakuss's best efforts, we do seem to be arguing more than discussing.  Why don't we head out, get the keys we need for planeshift, specifically including Bavia, The Astral, preferably somewhere near Quilo, the Prime Material gate location, and the Grey Waste.  We should also look to collect a broad range of other keys, to locations such as the elemental planes, the Brass City, the various hells, and so on, to conceal what we're actually interested in.  Once we've gotten them, or we've failed to get them, it should be about time for our meeting with Rule, so there's no reason to go and bother him early.  Especially since we've already angered him once by doing so.  A few hours won't matter, either way.  And then, depending on what we find out, we plan from there."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash immediately nods, relieved.

_*Yes.  Let's._

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss nods. *"Searching the library again, mapping out any portals from there, getting a variety of keys, divinations... all sound good. You need to do the divinations outside Sigil? What about at the library?"*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods.

_*The Library should work.  It also would bring us back to the main tunnel you were in last time, Avarkuss.  If the undead guardians at the mouth of the cave were accompanying the lich, there's a good chance that he arrived FROM somewhere other than Sigil. While there are several ways in which they might have arrived in that library, one of the possibilities is that there's another portal in the area.  It would be interesting to check that out.*_

----------


## Archmage1

With the agreement to locate the planar keys in place, Eilyra gives everyone a chance to finish their snacks, before she stands, and heads towards the door.  "There's a Kolyurat that I know, might have the forks.  Outside of that, well, we'll just have to look around."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

_*Let's see if there's anything nearby, or if we need to move further afield.*_

Attempting to accelerate the shopping process, Ash murmurs a simple incantation.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting Locate Object, range of about 1,200 feet, seeking "a tuning fork attuned to the plane where the country of Bavia is."

----------


## kinem

Ashs Spell doesnt reveal such an object.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash shrugs.

_*We won't find the right key in this neighbourhood.  We might as well start further afield, and work our way back.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods.  "In that case, it is time we were about it."  She smoothly stands up, and walks towards the door out of the conference room, and leads the way out of the mansion, and out of the Black Sail, heading towards the market ward, and keeping an eye out for likely merchants.

----------


## Cavir

*"With less than 2 hours to meet Rule I'd suggest we meet with him first. He may have some keys for us. If not, he's the one to know where to get them."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra pauses momentarily at Avakuss's words, twisting to look back at him for a moment.  "But then we wouldn't have the chance to wander around Sigil first."

----------


## Cavir

*"I'm sure we'll have plenty to do after the meeting. We could go through more of the books now. Were there any in Common? If so I'll help with that."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns at Avakuss's question, even as she walks along.  "I was using comprehend languages, so I wouldn't necessarily know, but the books were quite archaic.  It would be much, much faster to read them with scholar's touch, and, well... how much do you know about planar interactions?  Confluences?  Weak point theory?  Convergences?"

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash's wings droop.  Rather than get into another argument, especially one in which she doesn't care much about either way, she goes for Overkill By Magic. Stepping out of the mansion space, Ash chants a long-ish spell, turning slowly in a circle.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Oh, the heck with it.  Ash casts Find the Path, trying to get the most direct route to "The nearest place in Sigil where we could buy a planar tuning fork attuned to the world where the country of Bavia is."

----------


## Cavir

*"I have learned more than a typical Clueless, but I am sure not to your level about the planes. If there is a way for me to be of help, organizing, note taking.... let me know. I'm quite adept at memorizing what I study."

"Our specialties have forced us all to learn patience. I suggest we relax a little bit longer for Rule to get here. We should be pretty busy from there onward for a while."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm fine with skipping to Rule showing up.

----------


## Archmage1

Elyria frowns. "If you wish to stay, you may, but if we are to seek battle this day, I'll need my magic.  Which means that expending a significant portion on rapidly reading will be problematical.  Two hours of reading will make little difference, considering the size of the stack, unless we get lucky." She pauses, and looks over the group, even the silent Taric, before continuing. "I don't intend to lose time if I can avoid it. If you'd rather remain reliant on Rule, that is your choice. I'll be back in time for the meeting." 
With that, she departs, heading for the Friendly Fiend, to acquire a scroll, as well as a set of forks.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

As Eilyra takes off, Ash turns to her three remaining colleagues with a shrug.

_*She's worth it.  I'm going to do some reading in the interim.*_

Heading back down into her apartment, she picks up a book off a stack and settles at her desk.  She lays out her notebook beside her and digs in.  Eventually, she gets distracted by the new ring on her finger.  She casts a spell, in case there are any surprises to be had from the ring.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Knowledge (the planes) to start to understand the work selected, and try to connect it to the task at hand. (1d20+18)[*25*]

She'll dismiss the nondetection spell she had cast on the Lich's ring, and then cast Object Reading on it to learn the race, gender, age and alignment of the lich, and also of the owner prior to the lich. She then casts Nondetection on the ring again.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

The book is a collection of four short horror stories, each one dealing with a different element - Air, Water, Earth, Fire. In each story, evil wins out.

Object Reading: Lich (human), male, 157 years, Neutral Evil.
Previous Owner: Human, male, 62 years, Lawful Neutral.


*Spoiler: at the Friendly Fiend*
Show

The Friendly Fiend is a large brick shop with a sign that says WELCOME mounted over the doorway.

You are soon greeted by the proprietor, A'kin the arcanaloth, a jackal-headed creature with a tall, broad-shouldered figure and clawed hands. His fur pattern has a white swoop down his snout and a black 'bandit's mask' around his golden eyes. From what you've seen, A'kin really is rather more friendly than others of his kind.

All sorts of items are displayed in the shop.

A'kin says *"Good morning! What'll it be today?"*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Snapping the book closed, she drops it onto the stack that has already been read.  Once Cavir, Avarkuss an Centre are ready, she heads down to meet with Rule.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: At the friendly fiend*
Show

Walking quickly to the Friendly Fiend, Eilyra doesn't hesitate to cut through alleyways, and other such paths to reach it faster, perfectly happy to vent some of her anger on muggers, but, sadly, none are encountered.

Arriving at the large brick shop, she doesn't hesitate to enter, and as she does, she takes in the many items around the shop.  _An interesting collection.  Pearls of power, bags of various sorts, wands, scattered pieces of magical armor and equipment... quite the eclectic collection.  But will what I am seeking be present?_

Making sure to put a slight smile on her face, Eilyra responds to the cheerful greeting.  "Good morning to yourself as well.  I'm looking for a few things, although I suspect I will require additional coin before I could acquire them all.  But, that is no reason not to inquire.  Would you happen to have any tuning forks available, suitable for plane shift?  What spell scrolls do you have, currently?  Or, for that matter, do you have any complete spell books that I might browse?  And perhaps a little something to improve my resistance against suffering unfortunate accidents... something to focus my mind to throw off effects targeting the body?"  She pauses, and looks around the shop once more.  "You do have quite the collection."

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Friendly Fiend*
Show

*"Tea?"* A'kin offers you.

*"Of spell scrolls I have many, too many to remember them all. If you can narrow down what you seek, I could look through the inventory. Spell books with spells I don't keep in stock, as they are hard to get and in high demand.

Tuning forks for plane shifting? I don't get many requests for those. However, as luck has it I can tell you where in town to get them. In the Great Bazaar in the Market Ward, you can often find a merchant named Imao. He's of the Mercane race. We're starting to see more of those here in Sigil lately, you know. Anyway, he's paid this shop a few visits of his own, and he said he has a variety of oddities, including a large collection of tuning forks.

For improving your resistance, I take it that you already have an item that helps in the standard way? Unfortunately, most items do have to be worn in a particular way. Certain amulets might help."*

OOC:

Basically, you can get almost any magic item worth about 30k or less from the SRD or MIC here. Not that he necessarily has every item in stock, but of the ones actually worth getting, he mostly has them.

Custom items or items that combine powers normally found separately are much less likely to be found here, but you can ask.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: The Friendly Fiend*
Show


Eilyra shakes her head at A'kin's offer, trying to give a gentle smile to diffuse the resulting tension.  "I appreciate the offer, but I don't have time today to enjoy a good cup of tea."
She listens intently to his answer, and offers him a somewhat more genuine smile.  "Thank you for the information about Imao, and I'll be sure to mention that you mentioned him.  As for Scrolls, would you happen to have Ruin Delver's Fortune, and Sending?  Those two are, perhaps unsurprisingly, of interest."  She smiles again, before looking over the items on display.  "Unfortunately, I do have the common approach to enhancing resistances, which proved to be... insufficient in a recent engagement.  No permanent harm, but, it could have been.  The two items that I was thinking of there were a headband of conscious effort, and a ring of the diamond mind, one that holds the mind over body maneuver.  Unfortunately, both are somewhat hard to find, and, of course, both would likely require the services of an enchanter to transfer and combine the magics with my existing items."

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Friendly Fiend*
Show

A'kin looks around, pulling out scrolls and record sheets.

*"Let's see. The scroll I have, and the headband. Such a ring, is not in my inventory."*

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: The Friendly Fiend*
Show


Eilyra nods, understandingly.  "As I said, an unusual item.  Would fourteen hundred be an acceptable price for the pair of scrolls?  I'll need to do some fundraising before the headband is affordable, and then more for the enchantment work."

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Friendly Fiend*
Show

A'kin replies

*"Seven hundred jink for the Ruin Delver's Fortune.

For the Sending, you want an arcane version, right? That would be eleven hundred and twenty five. There's a divine version at seven hundred.

My prices, unfortunately, are not negotiable. Though I like happy customers, I can't afford to start giving discounts, or everyone will want them."*

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Friendly Fiend*
Show


Eilyra frowns, but nods.  "I can understand that.  Seven hundred for the Ruin Delver's Fortune then, as the divine version is fairly useless."
After verifying the veracity of the scroll(Spellcraft 38, vs DC 24), she forks over seven hundred jink in return for the scroll, before she speaks again.  "I appreciate your honesty, and when I have the coin for additional items, well, I'll be back."  She pauses momentarily after looking towards the exit, and looks back to A'kin.  "Would you happen to have three vials of ink as well?  Twenty four jink?"
After making her purchases, and saying her goodbyes, and judging that the time was insufficient for making it to the Great Bazaar, she tucks the scroll away, and makes her way back to the Black

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

Ink is available to buy there.


Eilyra returns from her shopping trip, and the group gathers in the main dining room to await Rule. Joel is there as well, and he digs into a pasta dish. Center, in his human form, is curious about the stuff and orders the same.

Rule seems to be running a bit late, perhaps petty revenge for the early delivery of the items to sell.

The chatter suddenly dies down as a dabus enters the room. As usual, the horned, white-haired, yellow skinned, robed humanoid floats inches off the ground.

As always, the dabus does not speak. Above its head, symbols appear, representing cryptic phrases.

Some people ask questions of the dabus, but it ignores these, and floats out.

The room erupts with debates and opinions about what it meant, but the basics seem to be: 15 factions, no fighting, allowed.

Finally, Rule of Three makes his way into the agitated room and heads over to your table.

*"Quite a shake-up, transition, cause for wigwagging"* he says.

----------


## Archmage1

Returning, Eilyra takes a few moments to discuss her findings.  "I did find a potential source for spell scrolls, although if we are going to take the time for sending, finding someone I can copy it from will be significantly cheaper.  Additionally, there is a merchant, called, Iamo, a mercane, who may have tuning forks available.  We can find him in the Great Bazaar."

*After the Dabus*
Observing the Dabus, Eilyra thinks quickly.  _Fifteen factions?  Hm.  I suppose that perhaps the Lady desires the more factionalized approach, rather than something approaching a government.  A threat to her, somehow?  She does act to protect Sigil as a whole;  Perhaps she is linked, in some way?  The power of Sigil, made manifest?  But a declaration that fifteen factions may exist, but that warfare is not allowed?  It's going to be chaos.  Would be factions forming, old factions coming back... the perfect time for thieves and cultists to make moves.  This is going to complicate things._
However, after her gaze leaves the Dabus, all she says is "Interesting."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash tilts her head, considering.

_*Good work, Eilyra. In addition, we could talk about what we'd want to say in a sending, and I could send it.  Before that, though, we should probably share what you've learned from the library.*_

----------


## Archmage1

*Before the Dabus*

Eilyra gives Ash a look as she orders Eilyra around, and mentions that she has critical information that she hadn't disclosed.  Her voice is chilly as she replies. "An interesting way to ask.  What were yourself, Avakuss, and Taric able to find in the books?  As for messaging, we're going to want to suggest a neutral meeting point, to discuss our differences.  Sending, for all the power it holds, does not allow for long messages."

*After the Dabus*
As it became clear that everyone was dumbstruck by the news, Eilyra looks to Rule, and nods.  "Yes, it will certainly do that.  Less than ideal timing from our perspective, of course, since it will distract many of those who might have noticed things of interest.  Regardless, do we want to talk in a more private location, or shall we order something?"

----------


## kinem

Joel says *"We could do both. Let's go to the conference room."*

Taking his dish and mug, he gets up and leads the way to the same room where you all met yesterday.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra smoothly stands, and follows, her tail flicking from side to side as she walks.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Not commenting further, Ash also follows into Joel's meeting room.

----------


## kinem

Once everyone settles in Rule says *"What news, clues, views?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra offers a quick smile, before replying.  "It was an interesting expedition.  Things proceeded well enough, before we encountered a pair of bloodhulks and a black beast of bedlam, guarding the locked door of the library.  They died quickly enough, and we bypassed the lock, before heading inside.  Further on, in the main room, we encountered a trio of wooden soldier golems, commanded by an avatarist, and a lich.  They claimed to not serve Tharizdun, but attempts to negotiate access failed, as they demanded that we wait a week, so we moved to eliminate them.  They had utilized several symbols of weakness, to prepare, and the avatarist cast a frostfell, and mass drown, as well as a quickened blood creepers.  They had clearly worked together before, and were prepared to take advantage of their lack of life.  If I were to guess, I'd say an established team, of significant power."
She offers a quick, toothy grin.  "Not powerful enough, of course.  After eliminating them, I read about a fifth of the books as we loaded them into Ash's portable hole, and from that reading, there were a few pieces of interest.  Firstly, there were three potential planar gates that appeared to be targets of Tharizdun cultists, possibly on the order of the Mad Rajah, before his inprisonment.  They were located in the Outlands, one on a Prime, and one in the Astral, on the body of Quilo."  
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


If Eilyra has more specific information on their location, she does mention that.


Leaning back in her chair, Eilyra continues after taking a breath.  "Now, the lich seemed to be interested specifically in the use of portals, and portal keys, and was investigating one of the three locations in more detail, specifically, the gate in the Outlands, which had since slid into the Grey Waste, and been claimed by Yugoloths.  The book mentioning that suggested that the cult wasn't sure if the gate was still viable, and suggested that working on the remaining two locations might be a better possibility."
Looking around the room, and glancing over each of the individuals in the room, she continues.  "Now, there wasn't any mention of Center-of-All's key, nor of a Gloom, or anything at all recent.  However, we did learn the potential locations of gates, which may be of use, and we encountered the lich and avatarist, who may also be of interest, if we are able to talk with them.  They might be mercenaries, or independent.  They also seemed to be from a place called Bavia, on the Prime.  Possibly related to the gate found on the Prime, but there is only speculation there."
Finished explaining what she had learned, she looks at Rule.  "Now, what have you been able to discover, in the meantime?"

----------


## kinem

Rule replies *"Interesting. Of course, there were three gates, makes sense. You don't put your eggs in one basket.

The Grey Waste sees a lot of Blood War battles, but since the yugoloths aren't really the target, they do have strongholds that don't get attacked by either side. Yugoloths are a slippery bunch, even more than tanar'ri. Fortunately, I happen to know a Styx boatman who's motivated by greed. I'll try to contact him.

Well, my baatezu contact hasn't had any word about Vayyel lately. So he's not boasting about his score, at least. Nor has the Rajah had any visitors recently, I'm told.

I don't know of Bavia. The prime's not my forte. But if the lich came from there, it must not be completely isolated. We should be able to find a way there."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods, slowly in response to Rule's limited information.  "It sounds like we're in something of a holding pattern, then, as we need information before we can act effectively.  If we had a fork for Bavia, we could pay it a visit, but... we would stick out like a pine, and would have no local contacts."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods.

_*Of course, a group like ours will stick out nearly anywhere that isn't Sigil.

*The Lich probably didn't come through Sigil with the bloodhulks, and didn't have a key back to Bavia.  One of the possible explanations is that the same key that opens the Sigil may open other portals back in Pandemonium. I think that it's worth a look.*_

----------


## kinem

Rule says *"I'll ask around about any bloodhulks in the Lower Ward recently. The really big ones? I'd like to think I'd have gotten wind of it."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods, slowly, at Rule's words. "That sounds like a starting point.  You might be able to find more information about the pair, as they're either mercenaries, or cultists.  If they're mercenaries, we might get somewhere.  And they may have disguised themselves as well, which would make things more challenging, I'd expect.  Would you know of anyone who was watching that particular portal to pandemonium?"  She also looks to Ash.  "It may make more sense to seek out an expert on portals, as, well... scouting pandemonium for a portal seems like a rather challenging task.  It did operate with the same type of key, presumably, which might make finding it a bit more possible.  Might you have a divination spell to trace the movement of the key we took from the lich?"

----------


## kinem

Rule says *"Since meeting Center a couple of days ago I've had that portal watched, but before that, I don't know of anyone who would have."*

----------


## Cavir

News of the coming formal factions kept Avakuss quiet, deep in thought while also listening to the others. No fighting? Who decides which fifteen? They didn't get along before. Maybe the created chaos is desired?

*"I'd have to imagine the books will have more information for us since there is so much more of them to go through. Checking Pandemonium is worth it too, though how far beyond the library we search is something for consideration. Can divinations tells us if other portals in that area even exist?"

"Coming through Sigil with three large wooden soldiers and 2 large bloodhulks would be hard to hide. If the lich and company didn't all come through Sigil, perhaps they used Gate or Plane Shift to get there directly?

"That still leaves Bavia, the other two locations, and Eilyra's spell preparations, while mindful of the lich's return, right? Might I suggest the library search today while Rule runs his leads, and tomorrow tentatively we spend the day with the books, Eilyra's studies, and working on a plan for Bavia?

"Rule, were you able to fence our items from yesterday? It will be useful to better prepare for what little we do of our new enemies." *

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods at Avakuss's proposal.  "That seems like a reasonable approach.  It might be worth spending a couple of hours picking up tuning forks before going to pandemonium, as an emergency escape option for everyone, as while I can depart without a portal should unexpected significantly negative impediments arise, I can't take anyone with me absent a fork."  She frowns thoughtfully, as something occurs to her, before she continues.  "And based on that lack, and considering the minions the lich had, the key the lich had may work as a tuning fork for pandemonium, there is a portal near the library we're not currently aware of, or they had a good description, and teleported there from any portal to pandemonium."

----------


## Cavir

*"Good idea for the forks. Plenty of hazards there even with Mind Blank."*

----------


## Toliudar

> She also looks to Ash.  "It may make more sense to seek out an expert on portals, as, well... scouting pandemonium for a portal seems like a rather challenging task.  It did operate with the same type of key, presumably, which might make finding it a bit more possible.  Might you have a divination spell to trace the movement of the key we took from the lich?"


Ash nods, considering.

_*Indeed.  I'm not talking about searching all of Pandemonium, though - just following the tunnel that we turned off from, in order to see where it leads.  I MAY be able to use the key to assist in that process.  And yes, acquiring a more diverse set of planar keys is never a bad thing.  While I don't think I have an easy way to track the key's past movements, I do have a way to track the location of a portal to Bavia.*_

----------


## kinem

> *"Coming through Sigil with three large wooden soldiers and 2 large bloodhulks would be hard to hide.
> 
> "Rule, were you able to fence our items from yesterday? It will be useful to better prepare for what little we do of our new enemies." *


Rule says *Wooden soldiers are actually easy to hide because they are shrinkable. Bloodhulks are a different story though.

So you want to talk about the items? The items that I was supposed to pick up here, today? I better not hear any complaints if I see a reason to change up a plan. But yes, I took care of it.*

----------


## Cavir

*"I apologize for that. I did not think it would be an issue, that it would save time for you, and that it would enable us to purchase things right after this meeting since we will be traveling to at least one more plane very soon."*

----------


## Archmage1

Her part said, Eilyra leans back, and listens to the ongoing conversation, wondering if they would be able to order food, after all, as it seemed like the meeting was drawing to a close, depending on what Rule did with the money.

----------


## kinem

Rule says *Dont try to second guess me from now on. I have a lot going on that has nothing to do with you. Lucky for you, I do have an interest in the success of our partnership.*

He pulls out a sack.

OOC: Minus his share, he provides the appropriate amount in coin and gems. I dont have the numbers at my fingertips right now.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra takes the lootsack, and splits it with alacrity, adding in the repayments from Taric and Ash.

Taric: Pays 7641.7 gold
Ash: Pays 6041.7 gold
Center, and Avakuss both receive 18958.3
Eilyra takes 958.3 gold

She also pockets the free lootsack.

Afterwards, she looks around, to see if anyone else has anything to contribute, before she continues.  "In that case, I think we have some plans.  We will acquire some tuning forks, and investigate the possible location of a portal to Bavia.  Additionally, we will finish reading the acquired books, in hopes of finding something of interest, and I'll be scribing some spells.  Rule will continue to seek the location of Center's key, as well as seeking further information about the lich and avatarist pair.  I'd expect all of that to take a couple of days, unless we get a lucky break, or something else happens.  Any disagreements, or comments?"

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash carefully lays out small diamonds to contribute to the pot.  She rises.

_*That sounds like an excellent start.  Let's see how things go in Pandemonium and figure it out from there.  What we find may open up other options.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Not hearing any further comments, Eilyra nods.  "In that case, let's get going.  First, the Great Bazaar, then the portal."
With that said, she stands up as well, intending to head out, unless someone else raised an objection.

----------


## kinem

Once business is taken care of, Joel brings food and drink into the conference room. After lunch, you head out.

The Merchant Ward is notably cleaner, brighter, and wealthier than the Lower Ward, or even the Hive, which you pass through on the way.

Dominating the ward itself is the Great Bazaar: A huge square filled with caravan tents and rickety merchant stalls. The air's rich with smells of flowers, meats, fruits, animals, and sewage. Walking through the crowded aisles, a cutter's assaulted by calls to examine, smell, feel, and - most of all - buy the wares of every merchant he passes. A large water fountain marks the center of the square. Previously the bazaar was the center of activity of the Free League, and many sellers are former members.

It's no secret that pickpockets and cutpurses roam the market. It takes money to shop in the bazaar, and where there's money, there's thieves. But those are the risks every cutter takes.

It's hard to say exactly where the Great Bazaar ends. The wheeling and dealing spills over into side streets as peddlers vie for spaces to show their wares. The folks in this neighborhood are always ready to make a deal or haggle over a price. Taverns hum with pitches of hucksters, and there are large inns capable of housing and stabling entire caravans. Open-air cafes serve anybody who comes along, and that's the best place for creature-watching; everybody, except the most reclusive rich, comes here sooner or later.

Among many other things you notice a tent where nonmagical masks of all sorts are sold, a stall doing a very brisk business selling banners and blank signs, and a Night Hag fortune teller.

Finally you see a large tent where a Mercane sells a variety of wares. The tall blue humanoid wears rich blue robes and is guarded by four burly human warriors.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss puts his jink into a sack then puts the sack into his haversack. *"OK. On to the Great Bazaar."*

At the shops he exchanges his jink for easier to handle diamonds and purchases a pair of rare sapphire stones that are very conducive unlocking more of his own mental power.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

2 Center Stones for 700gp. They take an hour to use each so not so useful right now.

EDIT: Kinem beat me to a post.

----------


## Archmage1

After enjoying a meaty lunch, Eilyra leads the way to Imao, to talk Tuning Forks.  With her coin safely concealed, and her eyes alert, Eilyra's concern over thieves is less that they exist, and more that she might not get to take her temper out on one, but soon enough, she reaches the tent, with a Mercane, and she drifts over, to take a look at the wares on offer.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash trusts the others to take care of the tuning forks, and trails the others slightly.  She is more interested in listening to the idle gossip in the crowded market, and to track anyone who might be paying more than the usual amount of attention to them.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Gather information, especially listening for any references to portals, or information relating to the re-emergence of the factions: (1d20+17)[*31*]

Also, she's using her mindsight and other senses to monitor anyone who might be following or watching them.  Spot: (1d20+50)[*54*]

----------


## kinem

It's fair to say that the party _is_ being watched ... as many people at the market take a look at the odd group. However, most give the obviously well-armed (or liable to be otherwise dangerous) adventurers a wide berth.

The return of the factions is a common topic of conversation; many are wondering the same things you likely are: The same factions as before? Should I join one, and which? Will there be more rules laid down, and by whom? Some talk about being in a faction before the War. And, some are already in the process of trying to organize a group to be part of one faction or another.

A robed human man with a shaved head, in appearance not too different from that which Center currently sports, approaches Ash and asks her *"Do you want to be a Goddess?"* He offers her a flyer.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

The man pings as a humanoid of average intelligence.

The flyer states that there will be a gathering tonight for those interested in the Believers of the Source and states an address, which is in the Merchant Ward.


The Mercane's tent contains numerous paintings, jewelry and gemstones (some of them locked within a barred cage), sculptures, and articles of clothing of various unusual styles. Some of the items are magical, but nothing worth more than a few thousand jink is openly on display.

The human guards keep a close eye on everything. They carry themselves like experienced warriors, and bear several magical items themselves, such as armor and weapons. Three are men; one's a woman.

The Mercane says *"Welcome! I can tell that you have rare taste. What catches your eyes?"*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash takes a flyer from the man with a slight bow.

*"I'm not sure I'd be very good at goddessing.  And why do you wanto to be a god, good sir?  You seem happy enough as a man."*

She chats briefly with the man, then moves on to follow the others into the Mercane's tent.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks over the art objects, and the handful of magical gear for another moment, before turning to the Mercane, who, presumably, was Imao.  "We're potentially interested in acquiring some planar tuning forks, to a variety of places, and according to A'kin, you may have such items available.  Would this be accurate?"

----------


## kinem

The man tells Ash *"Oh, I'm sure that gods and goddesses are happier. All that power, servants, and best of all - eternal health! Who wouldn't want that? Well, think about it, and good day to you."* He goes to seek more recruits.

The 12' tall blue merchant peers down at Eilyra.

*"As a matter of fact ... yes! I have the largest collection of tuning forks in all the planes, bar none! Steel, copper, gold, silver, and many rarer metals as well.

Of course, I'm rather proud of that, and I couldn't have assembled such a collection if I were willing to part with them cheaply. Naturally, the rarer the fork, the dearer the cost. What planes are you thinking of?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks up at the Mercane, with a smile.  "Oh, a few.  The elemental planes, Shadow, Prime material, the Grey Wastes.  Possibly more, assuming we can come to an agreement around price."

----------


## kinem

The Mercane replies *"You understand, the cost is not so much for crafting the fork itself. It takes a deal of research to find out what kind of fork fits each plane, and to verify that the fork works as intended. My forks aren't cheap, but they come with my personal guarantee.

Two thousand for an elemental plane, three for Shadow and the Waste. Primes vary: One thousand for a more common one in terms of forks, up to five for a rare one."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns at the cost, but nods slowly.  "That does seem rather expensive.  Would it be possible to inspect them, and to see what you are willing to sell, to allow us to better assess our budget against our needs?"  _Those prices are well beyond what they are worth, but depending on what metal they're made from, I may be able to polymorph some.  Alternatively, fabricate with the appropriate tooling would work, but that runs into the problem of actually learning fabricate._

----------


## kinem

The merchant replies *"You can take a look, sure. No borrowing, though."*

He opens a chest and takes out a Handy Haversack, then takes some tuning forks out of that.

He shows you forks of copper, zinc, lead, and tin. *"Fire, Earth, Water, Air."* He taps them and they each emit a tone.

Then steel, iron, and lead. *"A Prime, the Waste, and Shadow."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra does her best to memorize the appearance and tone of the demonstrated forks, and nods.  "Ok.  Assuming we can come to an agreement on cost... let's say, the four elementals, a prime..."  She looks thoughtful for a few moments, as she considers which prime, before she contines.  "Have you, by chance, of Bavia?  I've heard some interesting tales, and it would serve as an interesting test of a fork, The Astral, the waste, and the shadow."

----------


## kinem

The Mercane says *"Bavia? Yes, I know of it. Home to mechanical marvels such as vehicles powered by flame. I've not seen the like elsewhere; actually most of it doesn't seem to work even on other Primes.

But ... from what I've heard, it's become a war-torn land. The humans on that Prime have turned their wonders against each other, fighting about which king to bow to. Not a happy place. You wouldn't want to go there.

But the fork, that's a rare one. Five thousand."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shrugs.  "War is, after all, opportunity."  She smiles, marginally, before turning her attention back to the Mercane.  "Now, for the eight forks, what would you say to eleven thousand gold?  After all, Bavia seems to be offering a limited return on your investment, and the others are common enough..."

----------


## kinem

The Mercane replies *"I would say that's not enough. I'm a patient man, and I'm sure that the forks will sell eventually.

However ... since you are buying in bulk, I'll cut you a deal. Seventeen. Fair?"*

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss was listening intently to the conversation with Imao. As progression was being made, Avakuss spoke up politely. *"While we are at it, I'm also looking for a pair of Center Stones, used for enhancing one's mind in meditation. Do you carry them? Would be great to throw that into the deal."*

----------


## kinem

The Mercane says *"Hmm ... I may have a few."* He looks through his inventory.

*"You're in luck. Very well, I'll throw in the stones. Deal?"*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Staying by the entrance to the stall to watch for trouble from outside, Ash simply sends to her colleagues telepathically.  _*It seems an expedient deal. I can stake half of that, if need be.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Sensing agreement from her allies, Eilyra nods.  "Yes, I do believe we have a deal."

----------


## kinem

Center picked up a bag at Joel's which he used to carry his loot.

Once the payment is given and counted, the Mercane hands over the agreed-upon items. *"Good doing business with you! I hope you succeed in your goals and will return to buy more."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra accepts the forks, and slips them away.  "Indeed.  And may your own business flourish."  With that, she goes to depart, heading for the portal to Pandemonium.  Along the way, once we escape the crowds, she quietly speaks.  "And to Pandemonium once more.  I think a couple of hours there, then a couple of hours reading through the books would be the next step for us."

----------


## Cavir

Outside the shop Avakuss nods in agreement with the plan *"Beware of rocks and other things being blown along in the tunnels. Hopefully nothing has already taken refuge in the library."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Just before going through the portal:
1) Renew Inertial Armor: +13 AC for 19 hours for 19PP. Using Feat Psychic Meditation (Third Eye Energy Center) to pay for the PP.
2) Use Cognizance Crystal (5pp) for Vigor giving 25 temporary hp, lasts 19min.
My other long term powers (38 hours) should still be active (checking in OOC post)

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

ASh nods.

_*Sounds good.  If we haven't found an additional portal after a few hours in Pandemonium and a few hours of reading, we'll be ready to move on.*_

----------


## kinem

The party leaves the market and heads back to the portal.

Center prefers to leave his loot in his room at the Black Sail. Since he can teleport himself at will, this is not difficult, as he simply teleports there and rejoins the group shortly. Before entering the gate he casts Magic Circle Against Chaos, and after entering the tunnel, he resumes his normal (large) form.

As before, the wind in the tunnel is quite annoying, howling loudly and blowing grit into your faces.

You know that the cavern that leads to the now looted library is about 100' upwind of the portal ...

----------


## Archmage1

Just before passing through the portal, Eilyra casts extended arcane sight before looking around the immediate area, then stepping through, and looking around once more.

----------


## kinem

Everything looks the same as you last saw it so far.

----------


## Archmage1

With a shrug, and a look at her companions, Eilyra heads down the tunnel, continuing to survey the area, intending to move past the entrance to the library, and continue down the tunnel, on the theory that maybe the other portal is mirrored.

----------


## Cavir

Just before stepping through the portal Avakuss heightens his senses. In the tunnel he looks downwind first, then upward for the mark he has previously made on the wall (redoing if need be), then upwind. The goliath will lead the way to the entrance of the cavern and look inside. Eilyra's intent to continue onward surprised him, but he half nodded / half tilted his head to say ok. He looked to the others to ensure they were onboard.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Steadfast Perception extended 9PP for 6.3 hours.

----------


## kinem

As the party proceeds down the tunnel, the wind is fairly steady most of the time, but it suddenly surges to a tremendous speed, sweeping most of the party off their feet and causing people to smash into the side of the tunnel.

This happens once more after you pass the cavern.

OOC: (2d10)[*8*] damage, Reflex half DC 22; DR applies
(2d10)[*10*] damage, Reflex half DC 22; DR applies

There is nothing of note even 100' past the cavern, but as you explore about another 100' further, you discover a side tunnel that branches off from the main tunnel. The side tunnel leads to a closed and decorated stone door much like the one that led into the library.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

With Mindsight you detect a great many aberrations of animal intelligence (2) beyond the doorway. It must be some kind of swarm.

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing another door, Eilyra frowns. _It does make sense that there are other chambers here.  The library, while a good library, was missing a few things for sustaining life.  Of course, this does mean that one of these rooms, and there may well be more, is likely to hold food, which means potential enemies, but hey, only one way to find out._

As she thinks, Eilyra looks over the door, searching for any traps and checking if the only lock was a similar hole in the center of the door.
(1d20+16)[*29*] Search

----------


## kinem

Eilyra doesnt find any traps on the door.

There is a keyhole that looks to be the same size and kind as the one on the library door.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks to her companions, and shrugs, before pulling out the Lich's portal key, and trying it in the lock, to see if it would unlock the door.

----------


## kinem

The key fits in the lock. With a loud click, the ancient stone door would now seem to be unlocked once the key is turned.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra smiles grimly as the planar key the lich had works, before she relocks the door, and speaking, softly, almost inaudibly.  "Isn't that interesting."  She then looks to Center as she removes the key, and speaks, loudly enough to be easily heard this time.  "Center, would you care to try the key you're holding?"

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss stands to the opening side of the door to be in a position to strike if trouble suddenly arises. He looks to Ash and asks just loud enough for her to hear. *"Can you sense anything in there?"* While waiting he listens at the door although the noise of the area hampers the effort.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Listen (1d20+10)[*30*]

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nodded.  She wove a pair of spells to augment her senses further, and stands a few feet from the door, her eyes darting over every detail.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Okay!  Back from a week in back country and online again.

Ash will cast True Sight and Analyze Portal. If the latter spell shows the existence of an interplanar portal in the room, she'll focus on it to get as much information as she can.  Caster level checks vs DC 17 to gain this info auto-succeed.

She's also looking around with Greater Arcane Sight and Mindsight to analyze any magic auras in the room, and to see if there are hidden minds in or beyond the room.

Finally, she'll do a quick search for traps on the door itself: (1d20+37)[*40*]

----------


## kinem

Center pulls out the portal key, but shakes his head. What he has is a a black metal triangle, three inches across, with an inverted "Y" inlaid in copper. Unlike the portal key taken from the lich, it does not have an actual key (of the sort which can be inserted into a lock and turned) attached to it.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

As noted above, with Mindsight you detect a great many aberrations of animal intelligence (2) beyond the doorway. It must be some kind of swarm.

The door has not been opened, so it blocks the spells which rely on sight. There's no magic on the door itself.

Your search of the door does not reveal any traps.


*Spoiler: Avakuss*
Show

You think you hear some sort of motion from beyond the door, but you can't tell much else.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash steps back from the door.

_*No traps or impediments from the door itself.  There seems to be a swarm of some simple-minded creatures on the other side.  And given that this is Pandemonium, it's likely that they're singularly quirky, vicious beasts.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra sighs at Ash's pronouncement.  "Swarms.  Lovely.  Just what I am not well prepared to fight."  She spreads her wings, and lifts off, getting clear of the ground, before she looks down at the party.  "Whenever you're ready, I can open the door."

----------


## Cavir

*"I have an energy cone that should do well against swarms. The question is which form of energy would be best for the creature type but yet not destroy what is inside that we might want."

"Let's do this. Eilyra  and Ash move back a good ways. I'll move back some. Center opens the door and then teleports behind me. As the swarm comes I'll blast them. If someone can call out cold, electricity, fire, or sonic I'll use that type."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

In case there I don't get a chance to post before action happens, I'll move back about 20'. When Center opens I'll ready an action to use Energy Cone. I'd suggest Eilyra  and Ash move back like 40-50 feet. 

In the meantime activate extended Energy Adaptation (resist 30 all, 6.3 hours) 9PP

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

The golden-skinned woman also flits up and back away from the door.

_*I also have some ability to use flame and other energies against an entire area, but my resources are quite limited. 
 I'll help as I can, and tell you what I can about the creatures once I can see them properly.  It might be best for all of us to move back away from the doors, to make it easier to avoid hitting each other.*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash transfers all +5 of her defending gauntlet's bonus to AC, raising hers to 49.  She moves to a position about 50' back and towards the roof of the passage.

----------


## kinem

The tunnel is about 15' in diameter, so that's how high the ceiling is.

Center says *"I can cast cones of cold, though not other kinds of energy.

Alright. Eilyra, shall I open the door? You have the key."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shakes her head at Center's question as she reaches into her bag.  "Perhaps we open the door while standing a bit away, to give a chance for yourself and Avakuss to utilize your area of affect effects before getting swarmed by the swarm."  While speaking, she produces a rope from her bag, and ties it around some of the jutting carvings, before she unlocks the door, motions to Center to shift back as she moves back past Avakuss.
(1d20+10)[*18*] Use Rope
Once both were in place, and ready to blast, Eilyra, flying behind the pair, pulls the rope to open the door.

----------


## kinem

OOC: Does anyone have a light source right now?

The ancient stone door proves difficult to pull open (Strength check DC 22), but with Eilyra getting help from the others, you are able to open it.

The door scrapes open slowly and noisily at first, then more quickly as the torque required decreases once the door clears the doorway. 

The cavern beyond the door is dark and smaller than you might have expected at about 20' in diameter.

*Spoiler: Portals*
Show

There are three magical portals in the cavern.


A huge number of strange spider-like creatures about 9" in length fly about in the cavern. Once the door opens, they move to attack!

OOC: Knowledge (Dungeoneering) DC 30 to identify the aberrations.

Due to the slowly opening door, there is no surprise round. Initiative (1d20+5)[*23*]

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing the swarm of spider like creatures start to attack, Eilyra drops the rope she had been attempting to pull, makes a lightning fast gesture, her form seemingly blurring with speed as she completes it, quickly chants a second spell, although it has no visible effect, and readies Freezing Fog, to cast it once the creatures are in the tunnel, within easy blasting range for Center and Avakuss, but before they actually reach us to start swarming.

She also makes certain she is behind the blasting duo.

*Spoiler: Cast Spells*
Show


Eilyra is casting Haste, as a free action for everyone.
She's then burning Iron Body to cast Extended Moment of Prescience(Using her handy dandy impromptu metamagic)
Then readying Freezing Fog, to make sure that the swarm is in optimal blast range for as long as possible.  The edge of the fog will be just in front of Avakuss/Center.

----------


## kinem

As the strange creatures begin to approach, Avakuss' light show that they are of various colors - all the colors of the rainbow. It's hard to tell though if each one stays a single color as they flit about, or if they change.

Eilyra casts her Freezing Fog Spell, hiding and delaying the creatures.

OOC: Avakuss to act

----------


## Cavir

_Interesting colors._ Avakuss doesn't allow himself to be distracted though. Whatever they are, being here meant they weren't common spiders. He points his finger at the swarm and a cone of electricity sizzles all within the mist.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Energy Cone 19PP
(19d6)[*71*] plus bonus for swarm.
Reflex DC 31 for half (10 base, +3 3rd level, +9 WIS, +2 electricity, +7 augment

----------


## kinem

OOC: Swarm Reflex (1d20+9)[*15*]

Shrieks indicate that Avakuss' electrical blast has found its marks.

Center unleashes a Cone of Cold:

(15d6)[*47*] cold; (1d20+19)[*20*] vs SR; Swarm Reflex (1d20+9)[*21*] vs DC 23

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Freezing Fog effects*
Show


(1d6)[*6*] Frost damage(* 1.5, so 9, since it is an AOE effect)
DC 26 reflex save or be knocked prone.
A DC 10 balance check is required in order to move at all, getting knocked prone if it gets a 5 or below.
And, of course, because balance is awesome, unless it has at least 5 ranks in balance, every time it takes damage, it needs to make that DC 10 balance check or fall prone.


Eilyra quickly follows in the wake of the blast of cold energy Center unleashed, to dart into the fog cloud, and determine the status of the creatures.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Head forwards near the wall until she reaches the point where they were when she cast her spell, or she encounters them.
If they are alive, Bounding Attack!
(1d100)[*50*] Concealment (20 or less is a miss)
(1d20+37)[*50*] Attack 1
(1d10+17)[*18*] Piercing + (1d6)[*2*] Fire(Which should always affect swarms)

(1d100)[*15*] Concealment (20 or less is a miss)
(1d20+35)[*42*] Attack 2
(1d10+17)[*19*] Piercing + (1d6)[*2*] Fire(Which should always affect swarms)

If they are still alive, and she has enough movement to waste ten feet, and still get behind the blasting duo, she will bounding attack again.
If they are alive, Bounding Attack!
(1d100)[*47*] Concealment (20 or less is a miss)
(1d20+37)[*54*] Attack 1
(1d10+17)[*21*] Piercing + (1d6)[*3*] Fire(Which should always affect swarms)

(1d100)[*78*] Concealment (20 or less is a miss)
(1d20+35)[*55*] Attack 2
(1d10+17)[*18*] Piercing + (1d6)[*4*] Fire(Which should always affect swarms)

Either way, she will move back to her starting position, smiling.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash drifts upward.  She didn't want her fire magics to interfere with Eilyra's ice fog, so opted to simply wait to see what might emerge.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash 5' steps up, and readies an action: If the swarm emerges from the freezing fog this round, she flame strikes their area, avoiding her colleagues .  DC 28 for half damage on (15d6)[*57*], half fire and half divine.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

Eilyra can see that Avakuss' and Center's energy blasts have taken a devastating toll on the swarm of flying creatures, slaying many, but not enough to break up the swarm.

The cold from the freezing fog does not seem to have done much though, as the creatures have some cold resistance. They also have fire resistance, so her flaming blade attacks don't help.

As the creatures are flying, falling prone is not an issue and not possible. They don't seem to be using wings to fly.


*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Avakuss' and Center's energy blasts have taken a devastating toll on the swarm of flying creatures, slaying many, but not enough to break up the swarm.

The swarm seems to have started to retreat into the room, trying to take shelter from further energy blasts away from the doorway.


The creatures did not, as of yet, emerge from the fog.

OOC: PCs to act.

----------


## Cavir

*"Well? Are they still there?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spot (1d20+25)[*45*] (with +6 from Steadfast Perception)
Listen (1d20+10)[*14*]

Holding action for answers from others.

OH YEAH! My Goggles of Draconic Vision give me Blindsense 30'. What do I get from that?

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Avakuss*
Show

Avakuss' and Center's energy blasts have taken a devastating toll on the swarm of flying creatures, slaying many, but not enough to break up the swarm.

The swarm seems to have started to retreat into the room, trying to take shelter from further energy blasts away from the doorway.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

_*A lot of the creatures have been killed off, but the rest are still swirling slowly inside.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Emerging from the thick fog like a demon descending from the heavens, Eilyra continues moving until she was behind Avakuss and Center before answers.  "They are.  They're resistant to fire and frost, but not lightning.  Your blasts,"  As she continues, she looks to both.  "Have killed a solid chunk of them, but more remain."

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss frowns. *"I can blast them again from the doorway, but it would be wise to not wander through dense fog in Pandemonium into an unknown swarm."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods.  "Agreed.  Blasting is the best option.  I can check after you and Center have blasted, and Ash can sense them.  They're in there, and cones should hit them all."

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss shakes his head. *"Can you remove the fog? Or perhaps Center can do the honors?*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra stares blankly at Avakuss for a moment, before she speaks, struggling to get the words out as she tries not to sound too shocked.  "You just did?  Unless you are out of power?  They're in the fog still."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


We were 20 feet back from the door, when we opened it, and they were frozen at the entrance.
Energy cone has a range of 60, and is a spread.
It goes around corners.
They could not have moved enough to get out of the effect.

In comparison, they could get to cover from cone of cold(Which is a blast), assuming they were on the edge of the door when the fog dropped.

----------


## Cavir

*"Seeing would help not waste power."*  Avakuss was impressed that the swarm survived the initial blasts. He let loose with the electrical discharge, although with less power this time.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Energy Cone, Electric. 5PP 
(5d6)[*8*] Electric plus bonus for swarm. Reflex DC 24 for half
Using blindsense to see how well the blast does at minimum power.

Average of 1.6 per on d6's. Wow.

----------


## kinem

OOC: Cavir: You did ask for minimum power  :Small Big Grin: 

Avukuss second blast seems to have little effect. It would seem that the creatures are somewhat resistant to electricity after all.

Center blasts his cone of cold again, but it catches few of the creatures as they have taken cover inside the room.

OOC: Here we go again ...

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra sighs, and looks to the fog in sadness.  _It was such a good plan.  If only these things were either more, or less intelligent._  "It seems that we're not going to get more of them like this.  I can dispel the fog, once we're ready, using greater dispel.  I could teleport us to the other side as well, using dimension door, which is cheaper in terms of magical power, but more risky."

----------


## Cavir

*"Hang on. Just need a little more umph."* Avakuss blasts again, this time with more power.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

So much for the previous idea. 11PP this time.
(11d6)[*33*] Electric  plus swarm bonus. Reflex DC 27 for half

----------


## kinem

After Avakuss' latest blast, from what he and Ash can tell, the swarm has been devastated beyond its ability to regroup. A few of the creatures are still alive, but pose little threat.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash reaches out with her mind, and nods.  

_*Well done, all.  That seems to have killed off nearly all of them, and the rest aren't enough to be a significant danger.  If Centre can help us get rid of the fog, we'll see about opening this door.*_

----------


## kinem

Center dispels the fog.

Inside the round cave beyond the door, the remaining colorful creatures are cowed and keep away from you as they can.

To those who can see magical auras, there are three portals in the cave. Each of the portals opens when approached by someone carrying a portal key of the same kind as the other portal, but you cant see anything beyond the portals from here, which was not the case with the other portal.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash flutters through the doorway and up toward the ceiling of the cave.  

_*If I may have a couple of minutes, I'll learn what I can about the portals.*_

She drifts closer to each in turn, then backs up and intones a slow chant.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash starts with a search of the area around each portal, both analyzing any magic auras and searching for traps. Search: (1d20+37)[*51*] (1d20+37)[*54*] (1d20+37)[*56*] 

If none of that turns up anything troubling, she'll cast Analyze Portal, focusing on each of the portals in turn to reveal:
Any key or command word needed to activate the portal.Any special circumstances governing the portal's use (such as specific times when it can be activated).Whether the portal is one-way or two-way.A glimpse of the area where the portal leads. You can look at the area where the portal leads for 1 round; the range of your vision is the spell's range. Analyze portal does not allow other divination spells or spell-like abilities to extend through the portal. For example, you cannot also use detect magic or detect evil to study the area where the portal leads while viewing the area with analyze portal.

The spell also has a 'limited' ability to detect malfunctioning, creature-only, random or variable portals.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks slightly disappointed as the fog is dispelled quickly, but she quickly takes the lead, and heads into the room, flying over the carpet of frozen and electrocuted bugs.  _Three portals, interesting._.  Taking a risk, she does a quick flyby past each of the portals, noting that they both activated, and did not allow line of sight, or the other side was kept inside magical darkness.  _For that swarm of insects... one, at least, of these portals must be a source of food for them.  But without anyway to see what is on the other side, that would be rather risky to test.  Although... if we have time, we do have options..._
She carefully drifts back from the portals, allowing them to close, as she looks at the cowed creatures, with a slightly evil grin, before looking back at the party.  "Well, I'd say this is the place, and one of these portals, at least, feeds these insects.  But seeing past might be challenging if Ash doesn't have a solution, although I do have a plan on that front.  Scrying.  We capture a few of the surviving insects, scry them, and toss them through the portal.  The sensor follows, and we can see the immediate surroundings.  It will take an hour to set up the ritual, but with a bit of luck, and some rope, we can probably scout all three of the portals.  Alternatively, I could bind something to do the scouting for us tomorrow."

----------


## kinem

Ash doesn't find any traps on the portals. She casts a spell and studies them.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show


All of the portals are activated by the same key as the other portal, and are two-way.

Portal#1: You see a rocky area with a sort of silvery void to one side, and another stone door; probably the Astral plane.

Portal#2: A grassy area with a blue sky; perhaps a Prime or the Outlands. There are some ruins nearby. You can see some of the colorful spider-like creatures there.

Portal#3: This one is completely blocked, as if the portal on the other side is completely filled with a solid object. It is currently non-functional.

----------


## Cavir

While the others study the portal, Avakuss collects one of the dead but intact insects. Perhaps someone in Sigil will know what they are. *"Could throw the end of a rope through and see what happens."*

Otherwise he keeps watch.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash, after a couple of minutes of concentration, opens her eyes again.

_*Excellent and creative ideas, both.  

*I was able to learn a few things.  All three portals are keyed to the same key as the other portal.  This has some broader implications that I'm still processing.*_

She points to one of the doors.

_*Beyond there is a rocky area with a silver void to one side.  It looks like the astral plane to me, but I'm not an expert. I can see another stone door.*_

The next door.

_*A grassy area with a blue sky, with ruins in the distance.  I can see some of the spider-creatures there. Probably a material plane.*_

The third door.

_*I can't get a clear vision of the other side, as if it were blocked by a solid object of some kind.  I don't think that door will function as is.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns, thinking quickly.  _If this was their research center, and the coordination site, then each of these portals likely leads nearby one of the potential sites where they key can be utilized.  The ruin is likely a base of some sort, the rocky area near Quilo, or there is another portal, and the final door likely leads to the grey wastes... and may be sealed.  Not necessarily to Bavia, but certainly, potentially useful._  "Interesting.  Well, I suspect that these lead to the gate locations the cult was studying, so the astral plane, and likely near Quilo seems like a solid option.  The second... the ruin may be the facility they were using to build their gate to reach their destination.  The ruined nature does suggest that things didn't go well.  Or it did, and that's where these insects" She gestures to the dead insects " came from.  The last likely leads to the Grey Wastes, assuming the portal went with the gate when it slid out of the outlands.  If it was contested, it may have been blocked by forces opposed to the cultists."  She looks to the gates, then down at the key.  "Now, considering that the key the lich had unlocked this door, well, the lich either acquired it from the ruins, or was a surviving researcher.  Which raises a few options.  Is the portal on the material on in or near Bavia?  Or is there another portal he used to gain access, and acquired the key here?  There may be more chambers to this complex, after all.  This would be a lot simpler if it wasn't so windy."

----------


## paradox26

Taric remains silent, not knowing a great deal about the Prime plane and its various worlds. He suspects that the second door likely leads to where their prey is located, but since they cannot sense their presence, going there may not be a worthwhile use of their time. He finally works up the courage to appear stupid to his companions, and says, "Would it not be most likely that they are on the Prime plane, and are exploring the others for means to free Tharizdun? I assume they will be using avatars again, and so their actual presence is most likely on their home world."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash lets the waves of speculation filter in, sorting the various hypotheses carefully.

_*Those are all possibilities, but remember that we don't even know for sure that the lich and Woody are part of the cult of Tharizdun, let alone what role they might have played or what their goals might be.  

*We DO know that the avatarist is on the material plane, or was quite recently.  Which makes that as good a next stop as any, in my mind. I say we start with the ruins.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra sighs as she looks over at Ash and Taric.  _So it seems that there won't be an opportunity to scribe a spell before meeting the avatarist again.  And here I was so hoping on not getting frozen again because I had the right counter._  Her voice is sardonic as she approaches the center portal, the one leading to the ruins, with her key, to reactivate it.  "If you're convinced that's the best course, who am I to suggest otherwise?"

----------


## Cavir

*"These are two way portals rights?"* Avakuss grabs a fried spider and tosses it at the third portal that is supposedly blocked. If the response is as expected (hits a solid object then falls) he'll tap on the portal blockage to see what it is (wood? stone?).

He then points to the second one. *"Agreed with starting with the ruins. Might work as a base for us to work from. If we all agree to go now I'll step through first. If there's a problem we come back through the portal to here."*

----------


## kinem

The 'spider' body sails through the area where the portal would be and hits the wall of the cavern, then drops to the ground.

Center says *"Taking a look there makes sense to me. I'll go with you. If we have to fight more of the creatures, it's up to the two of us. But if we get into trouble, the others might help pull us out.

Hold on."*

He concentrates on a few of the surviving creatures.

*"Interesting. They register as evil and chaotic."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns at Center's words.  "I've got a few tricks for them as well, but a narrow tunnel that we needed to go through is not a good place for them.  And I'm seriously wondering if these insects are from a certain deity.  There was no mention of them in the books I read, and with the structure on the other side being ruined, I wonder if something went wrong with their research, and they brought these through."  She pauses thoughtfully for a moment, then looks back to the portal, then to Center.  "I suppose it doesn't matter, but if they are summoned, are you able to raise a circle against them?"

----------


## kinem

Center does a few quick experiments with the creatures.

*Ive cast a magic circle against Chaos. It doesnt keep them out.*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra flies over to observ his experimentation, and nods as he finishes.  "It was worth the attempt."  She flashes a quick smile at him.  "Perhaps some of them are summoned, and others are descendants?  Regardless"  Her attention turns back to the portal, and her face grows grim, even as her hair dims, slightly.  "Well, if we're going to do this, there's not really a better time."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

The gold-skinned woman nods.

_*Agreed.  And remember - we're making tons of assumptions.  The material plane is a very large place. We aren't likely to run into Woody by accident.*_

She gestures toward the second portal.  Unless somone else objects, she leads the way through the portal and floats up into the air to get a better all-around view.

----------


## kinem

Center goes through the portal as well. It stays open as his portal key is nearby.

The colorful spider-like creatures begin to fly towards the portal from the surrounding area.

The grass is green and the sky is blue, but there is something odd about the way things look. In a moment it dawns on you ... there is no sun in the sky here.

Center says *"This place is in the Outlands."*

OOC: After one round, the creatures will form a swarm. Before then, they are too diffuse to really attack, but you can prepare if you want.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

As nods grimly and sends telepathically to Centre, and to anyone else who steps through the portal.

_*Then welcome home, Centre.  I'll attempt to bring in an elemental to contain and batter the little spiders.*_

She drifts upward, beginning a complex chant of summoning.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Knowledge (planes) to know if there are likely to be any difficulties with bringing an elemental from an elemental plane to the Outlands. [roll]1d20+18[roll]

She is 5' stepping straight up and casting Summon Monster VIII to bring in a  greater air elemental, with the intention of having it vaccuum up all the spiders and bounce them around until they're all dead.

----------


## paradox26

Taric passes through the portal, then takes up a guard position. He sees the swarm starting to immediately form, but there is little he can do about it. He takes note of Centre's words that they are on the Outlands, but it really makes little difference to him at this stage. It is surely of great significance, but at this present moment it is beyond his ability to comprehend the importance. He prepares to fight, though there is not much he can do when fighting a swarm, and he will rely upon the others to use their magic against the swarm.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra follows Ash, Center, and Taric through the portal as well, just in time to hear Center's proclamation as she looks around.  "Well, I suppose that's what we get for making assumptions."  While she speaks, she makes use of one of her pearls of power, and assesses how far away the insects were going to be once they gathered.
As she surveys the area, she looks for signs of a gate platform, or something else screaming "The gate was here, but fell into the Grey Wastes."

(1d20+19)[*22*] Spot
(1d20+15)[*24*] Know:  Dungeoneering(Knowledge devotion roll)

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Summoning an elemental should be possible in the Outlands. The only caveat is that close to the Spire, higher level spells don't work, and even low level spells if close enough to it. You don't see the Spire from here, but that doesn't necessarily mean it's not close enough.


Eilyra looks over at the ruins. It could be the remains of a collapsed tower. It's about 300' away from the portal.

OOC: Any prep for Avakuss?

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss looks around. Does it seem like there would be one swarm like they just fought? Endless numbers of swarms? It would make a huge difference.

*"The elemental will give us plenty of time to get to the ruins assuming there aren't countless spiders. What danger lurks in the ruins is the next question."* 

Ready an Energy Cone in case the elemental isn't enough.

----------


## kinem

Based on what you see right now, the colorful creatures are forming into one swarm mass about 10' across. Evidently, they instinctively gather like that when about to attack. However, they are not accustomed to facing powerful magic ...

Center readies himself to blast the swarm with cold.

OOC: Cone of cold (15d6)[*51*], (1d20+19)[*26*] vs SR 22

The air elemental Ash was summoning appears, and forms itself into a whirlwind, attempting to seize the swarm.

OOC: Swarm Reflex vs damage (1d20+9)[*29*] vs DC 25, vs trapping (1d20+9)[*10*]

OOC: PCs to act

----------


## Cavir

*"Head to the ruins. I'll follow behind in case the swarm escapes. Unless we blast your summons too."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Following close behind the others. Will blast if the swarm escapes. If we're blasting the elemental too I'll do it while moving. Cone of Cold is hitting for +50% too right?

Full blast, fire this time. (19d6+19)[*77*] Reflex DC 29 for half

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash drifts further up, watching her elemental and waiting to see if the stream of spiders is finite or endless before proceeding toward the ruins.  She scans the horizon in all directions for the Spire. 

Having snagged the spiders in its whirlwind, the elemental carries them a bit away from the portal, so that there's a clear path between the gate and the ruins, for those who wish to take it.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash double moves upward.  Spot and Listen: (1d20+50)[*61*], (1d20+26)[*40*]  Trying to spot more spiders, other signs of movement, and the Spire.

The elemental continues to whirl the beasties round and round.

----------


## kinem

OOC: Forgot: Reflex (d20+9)[*11*] vs Cone of Cold DC 23

For the moment, the "spiders" are swept up in the elemental's whirlwind.

OOC: I take it that Avakuss is holding back for the moment, not blasting unless the swarm escapes the elemental.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

There are more of the creatures in the area, but they are spread out. It seems like many of them were already clustered near the portal before the party got here, which is how the swarm formed so quickly.

You see no sign of the Spire or other landmarks. It could be that this place is far from the Spire, perhaps well outside the ring of gate-towns that marks the better known region within 1000 miles of the Spire. There is some mistiness in the air that for very far distances limits visibility.

----------


## kinem

The swarming creatures attempt to escape the whirlwind: (1d20+7)[*27*] vs DC 25

----------


## kinem

Having escaped the elemental, the creatures are blasted by Avakuss' cone of lightning:

(1d20+19)[*25*] vs SR 22; Reflex half [roll]1d20=9[/roll] vs DC 29

----------


## kinem

Reflex half (1d20+9)[*10*] vs DC 29

----------


## kinem

Unable to dodge the blast, most of the creatures are fried. The remaining ones flee.

You get a sense that more swarms will gather from the surrounding lands, which are vast in extent, but for now combat is over.

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing the swarm dispersed for the moment, Eilyra looks to the tower, and then back at the Avakuss.  ""Good Job."  Her eyes flicker over Ash, Taric, and Center, before she turns back to the tower. "Let's move fast.  They'll be back, and more of them.  Leaving might be interesting."
With that, she sets of at a rapid pace, towards the tower.(Moving 120 feet towards it)

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash's wings are the speediest, but they get the job done, and she keeps pace with Eilyra as they move toward the ruins.  She sends to her colleagues.

_*It would seem that we're not particularly close to Centre's home, which I think means that magic will work more or less normally here. I hope.*_

She mentally beckons the air elemental, which stops being a whirlwind and becomes a vaguely humanoid storm cloud, skimming the ground and moving ahead of the group toward the ruins.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash is using True Seeing, Arcane Sight and Mindsight to try to track any difficulties or motion in the landscape. 

Ash is using the elemental as a pre-emptive blocker, keeping it about 50' ahead of us and ready to interpose itself between any of us and anything hostile.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss jogs towards the ruins, eyeing the area.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Are the ruins one building? An old castle? Solid walls at ground level? How far away? Any signs of life or repair?
Spot [roll]1d20+19]
Listen (1d20+16)[*28*]
Between boots and haste, move=90, so double move of 180.

----------


## Cavir

*Spoiler: Spot*
Show

Spot (1d20+19)[*24*]

----------


## paradox26

Taric stays out of the way of the fight, being unable to contribute to it. But when the way is opened to the ruins, he moves at a run to get to it as soon as possible, slowing down once within thirty feet of the tower. He keeps his weapons ready to fight, in case the ruins are inhabited by something he can actually do some damage against.

----------


## kinem

Swatting a number of the annoying insect-like creatures away, you may your way to the ruins. The creatures seem to avoid a fight unless they can attack en masse.

The ruins appear to be the remains of a small stone fort or tower that collapsed. The surrounding grassy  plains are perhaps not a likely source of the stone; it could have been largely built with multiple castings of _wall of stone_.

It looks like there's a bit of a crater next to one side - it certainly could have been another section of the building that slid into the Grey Wastes.

A bit of searching reveals one dead skeleton. The flesh may have been consumed by the "spiders".  A tattered rag may once have been a tan robe that it wore. It must have been looted already, as there's nothing else on it.

----------


## Archmage1

After the quick search, and the lack of anything of interest, Eilyra looks around the plain, the reforming insects, and back at the portal.  "It seems that this was a bit of a waste, but still...".  As she speaks, her eyes turn to the skeleton, and she nods, once.  "We might be able to make something of it.  Grab the skeleton, it may have some useful information, provided we apply the appropriate techniques."  Not letting that get her down, she looks back to the insects, and the portal.  "Still, someone's definitely came this way, and somewhat recently, because the insects couldn't have passed through the portal without the key.  The Lich, perhaps?  Regardless, there doesn't seem to be anything else of interest here, unless it seems prudent to spend more time searching, but I don't think it does."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

On the way to the ruins, Ash drops down to about a 20' height.  She monitors the grass closely, looking for any signs of recent passage.

_*If it turns out to be extremely important, I could watch for what's happened in this spot in the past, but it's draining and time consuming to do so.  Those bloodhulks weren't light.  I'll see if I can spot any footprints through here.*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spot (1d20+50)[*65*]  Search (1d20+37)[*42*]

----------


## kinem

Center obliges Eilyra's suggestion, attempting to pick up the skeleton in one piece. *"Good idea. Best to wrap it in something. Anyone have a spare robe?"*

Looking around at the activities of the spider-like creatures, you would guess that if you head back to the portal right away, you could probably do so before another swarm emerges.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Ash does find signs of recent passage. Not bloodhulks, but probably a Wooden Soldier, perhaps with another creature.

----------


## Archmage1

Not missing a beat, Eilyra reaches into her haversack, and pulls out the sack that was kindly provided by Rule of Three, and passes it over to Center of All.  "I don't have a spare robe, but I do have a sack."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash glances down at the others, and points to some faint tracks in the grass.

_*Hmm. Perhaps the lich and Woody came through different portals.  These look like the tracks of a wooden soldier.*_

She follows the tracks back to their point of origin.

----------


## paradox26

"Could these bones be the phylactory of the lich, perhaps? They may not show up as magically powered? Otherwise, could they be the corpse of the avatarist, eaten by a swarm since we fought it? It would have been recent enough that the tracks  of its avatars would still be present," Taric suggests, doubting it to be true. It simply didn't feel like that was the case. He takes the lead in following the tracks, prepared for another fight. Hopefully one he could actually prove beneficial in.

----------


## Cavir

*"Another portal with the same key would be handy."* Avakuss follows Ash, keeping watch.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spot (1d20+19)[*20*]

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns as she considers Taric's words, even as she meanders along behind Ash, having approximately the tracking experience of someone who has never tracked in her life.  "Probably not.  A lich's phylactery needs to to be a container, like a box or something similar, and they're rather pricey.  I doubt bone would be sufficient.  And, well... the avatarist seemed functional when we fought in the library.  These bones are much, much older than that, most likely, either a lost traveler, or an original researcher."
After Avakuss mentions that finding another portal with the same key would be handy, Eilyra's frown returns.  "I'm not entirely sure I like the cult being able to custom make portals to suit their needs.  That kind of power, especially when working for dark gods, tends to find immortality along the way."

----------


## Cavir

*"We've already seen several portals run by the same key. No reason there aren't more. How far do the tracks go, we should get a key to that location in case of another portal. Then again perhaps the soldier was just being used as a scout, scouting like we are now but without the spider threat."

"What can block a portal like we saw? More than just putting a physical door in the way right? Maybe it needs a pass phrase too?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra sighs as she flies along.  "I know.  But considering the key is a literal key used in defensive works built by the cult... that is not great."  She takes a quick look around the fairly barren surroundings, before continuing in a brighter tone.  "Portals can be blocked by quite a few things.  A physical block to prevent the gate from forming is the simplest, and can be quite effective, especially if you have someone able to remove the block under some conditions.  Various spells can also do it, or even changes to the area around the portals, although that mostly breaks the portal.  A pass phrase is possible, but I'd bet on there being some mechanism that removes the block on the other side.  Unfortunately, without knowing where the other side is, removing the obstruction is challenging.  Possible, but extremely expensive."

----------


## kinem

Center says *These portals were probably made long ago. The Raja was capable of Epic magic, though he probably wasnt the only one.*

The trail is difficult to discern because of the spiders but it seems that it leads from the portal you went through to the ruins and back.

Having followed it back to the portal, you have a last chance to leave before the creatures attack.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash mentally reports her findings, and beckons her colleagues toward the portal.

_*It looks like a wooden soldier came through the portal, did something in the ruins, and left by the same portal.  If it turns out that we need to spend a lot of time and energy figuring out what that was, we can always return.  In the meantime, the spiders seem to be gathering again.  Shall we head back and close the door?*_

----------


## Cavir

*"Nothing else here, for now at least."* Avakuss follows the others through the portal.

----------


## Archmage1

Holding the key, Eilyra passes through the portal last, and quickly moves away from the portal to seal it.  Once it closes, she looks towards Ash, with a slight smile.  "I don't suppose you happened to prepare a spell to speak with the dead today, did you?  And Tongues?"

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Nodding slightly, Ash glances at the skeletal remains in the sack Centre is carrying.

_*Those are available to me, yes.  Remember that it will only know about things that happened before it died.  But if something was taken from it by the soldier, then we might be able to identify what that was, yes.  But in the meantime, shall we head on to the Astral plane?*_

She gestures to the first of the portals.

----------


## paradox26

"I had not considered how old the bones may be. To me, bones are bones. Could we possibly use a stone shaping spell to try to unblock the portal? I am not sure what is blocking it right now, but stone is a distinct possibility, and using such a spell would quickly erase the problem. Whichever it is, let us get out of here now. The Astral Plane sounds like a good next destination," Taric suggests, as he hurries back towards the portal.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods at Ash's question, and follows Taric, moving a bit more slowly than he was.  "If only it were that simple.  The portal doesn't connect to the other side, so we can't cast anything through it.  We might be able to trace it, maybe, but that would require more thought.  The Astral, however, is available."
As she nears the portal with the key, it opens.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

_*As Eilyra says, it's not so easy to unblock a non-functioning portal from the other side.  That would be the whole point of disabling the portal, I suppose.  If we can get to the same plane as the other side, I might be able to guide us to the right spot to actually fix it...but we don't even know for sure that that's useful to us at this point.*_

She takes a moment to link up the group telepathically.

_*I know that the rest of you aren't able to send telepathically at the moment, but if we get separated, even across the planes, this will allow us to keep in touch. *_

As before, she darts through the portal, scans the immediate area, and reports back to the others on her findings.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash is casting Interplanar Telepathic Bond on the group.  

On the other side of the portal:
100' mindsight
120' Greater Arcane Sight
True Seeing

----------


## kinem

When the you go through this portal, the scene on the other side is quite a change from the darkness of Pandemonium.

Filling much of your view is a silvery expanse, with mists and roiling clouds. Despite the limited visibility in the distance, you can see what appear to be bright points like stars.

The ground here is some kind of dark stone. You are on a ledge, about 20' wide.

Strangely, you try to take a breath, and find that there is no air here! However, it doesn't have the usual effects. You don't need to breathe, and your voice can still be heard. It's said that in the Astral, everything is just a mental construct ...

Away from the void is a decorated stone door similar to the other two you have encountered. This one, however, prominently features a carved jagged dark spiral rune in the center of it, with curves that are larger if followed counterclockwise. Known as the Spiral of Decay, you recognize it as symbol used by the Cult of Tharizdun. Upon close examination, it appears that it is a modification to the original decoration on the door.

*Spoiler: magic*
Show

There is an Arcane Lock spell on the door.


*Spoiler: the Astral Plane*
Show


The Astral Plane has the following traits.

Subjective directional gravity: In the 'void', you can fly with a speed of 5' per point of intelligence. However, next to the island of rock where you are now, gravity has a fixed direction that determines what is 'down'.

Timeless: Age, hunger, thirst, poison, and natural healing dont function in the Astral Plane, though they resume functioning when the traveler leaves the Astral Plane. If you leave, any time spent in the Astral catches up to you in terms of aging.

Enhanced magic: All spells and psionic or spell-like abilities used within the Astral Plane may be employed as if they were improved by the Quicken Spell feat. Already quickened spells and spell-like abilities are unaffected, as are spells from magic items. Spells so quickened are still prepared and cast at their unmodified level. As with the Quicken Spell feat, only one quickened spell can be cast per round.

----------


## paradox26

Taric passed through the portal and stopped. He always found the Astral Plane beautiful, and he paused for a long moment simply to admire the view. Then he noticed the other doorway, and the rune engraved upon it. He knew little of history, but knew enough to know that the symbol belonged to the god he hoped to keep imprisoned. He studied it briefly, then turned to look at his companions. "What do you make of this? A portal leading to a portal. Very interesting, though I do not really know what it may portend," he said to the others.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra follows Taric and Ash through, although she doesn't move far from the portal with the key, to ensure that it remains active, and she looks around, taking the surroundings.  _Interesting.  Definitely the Astral._  She glances down, and at the stone door.  _And definitely a cult center.  Although, this doesn't seem to be a corpse._  Not seeing anything of particular interest, she casts quickly, and a series of fine magical eyes, in all manner of colors appear, and Eilyra gives them their orders.  "Stealthily scout out the area within 1000 feet.  Report back in ten minutes, unless you find something important.  Then 1 reports back with the information."
*_I've got some eyes out, to give us an idea of what's about.  It'll be about ten minutes before they return.  Portals to portals is interesting, and suggests that we may be watched.  Or this place may be abandoned._*

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss studies the decorated door from their position, memorizing its every detail. He then takes time practicing moving in the Astral Plane. He doesn't go far, just a few feet "up" and keeping "above" the ledge. At the same time keeping watch.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Autohypnosis to study the door (auto success)
Spot (1d20+19)[*33*]
Is the cult door on the same ledge as us?

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Unfurling her wings, Ash experiments with a few possible ways to combine the 'normal' gravity and the movement in the void of the Astral.  Fascinating.

She drifts over to the second portal, keeping a bit of distance, and examining it both for surprises and to try to determine what symbol was covered over by Tharizdun's spiral.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Checking the portal for traps, and trying to get some clue as to what the symbol had been before:
Spot: (1d20+50)[*55*]
Search: (1d20+37)[*57*]
Listen: (1d20+26)[*43*]

----------


## kinem

The decorative stone door faces the ledge you are on.

Attempts to take advantage of the subjective gravity typical of the Astral Plane don't work out, because the gravity of the 'island' extends a considerable distance out. Wings prove useless in the airless conditions.

Looking closely at the door, it appears that a series of concentric circles was the original design on it.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

You don't see any traps on the door.


*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

When the Prying Eyes report back, you find that the 'island' is more than 1000' across, and perhaps twice that. It's rough in shape, but flatter in one direction. No other entrances or artificial structures were spotted.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash glances at her companions.

_*It looks like the cultists covered up a symbol of concentric circles. Perhaps the previous users of this portal.  Which looks untrapped.  I'm going to see if it's an interplanar portal, the way the other doors were.*_

She weaves another divination.

*Spoiler*
Show

What does Ash know about planes, religions, etc that use concentric circles as a symbol.  Knowledge: (1d20)[*16*], +23 for arcana, +19 for history, +18 for religion or the planes.

She casts Analyze Portal and focuses on the new door.

----------


## Archmage1

As the eyes stream back to Eilyra ten minutes later, her eyes go strangely unfocused for a few seconds as she reviews what they saw.  *_It looks like this is a rough chunk of rock, and it is a bit flatter that way._*  She points in the appropriate direction, before continuing to telepathically speak. *_But it is large enough that the eyes didn't scout the whole thing.  That said, they didn't see anything of use before their return;  This door seems to be the only thing of interest present.  So, shall we open it?  Center, would you be so kind as to dispel the arcane lock?_*

(1d20+19)[*37*] Spot, to see the concentric circles 
(1d20+36)[*43*] Knowledge(Plains or religion or arcane) to identify it.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss stands to the opening side of the door. *"I wonder how many more copies of the key there are. If we took the only copy they had we'll be their singular focus."*

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

The door is apparently just a door, not a magical portal.


*Spoiler: Ash, Eilyra*
Show

The concentric circles might have been just a decoration, or perhaps a reference to the multiversal principles of Unity of Rings and Center of All.


It takes Center a few tries, but he dispels the Arcane lock.

The door does have a keyhole of the right size to try the key.

*Spoiler: if you try the key*
Show

It doesn't work to unlock this door.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash steps back from the door, pursing her lips.

_*Interesting.  It doesn't seem to be a portal TO something, but just an ordinary door.  But locked.  Normally, I've dealt with locks by simply moving around the locked thing.  That's probably not going to work in this case.*_

----------


## Archmage1

After giving the key a try in the lock, Eilyra looks over to Center.  "Would you care to try your key?  I suspect that the different keys allow access to different locks, probably suggesting that the cult was compartmentalized."  She glances towards Ash, and Avakuss, before continuing.  "If the other key doesn't work, I can disintegrate the door.  Or use dimension door to take us past it, although that does leave it closed behind us."

----------


## paradox26

"I would definitely prefer that you disintegrate the door, if we cannot simply open it. If we go through and the casters are destroyed, I do not wish to be stuck on the other side of the doorway with no way back," Taric says reasonably. He examines the concentric circles that lay beneath Tharizdun's symbol, though he is not sure what it could mean.

----------


## Cavir

*"No need to expend your magic. I can smash it open if that is our plan."* Avakuss looks to the group awaiting a response.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra offers him a quick smile.  "True, but it will be rather loud.  Some chance of surprise might come in handy, and my supply of magic is adequate."

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss takes a step back to clear the way.

----------


## Archmage1

Not missing a beat, Eilyra smoothly makes a quick gesture, and says a strange phrase, before pointing a small black stone at the door.
A green ray strikes out, lashing at the obdurate portal before her.

(1d20+29)[*31*] Attack(Which probably hits, so long as not a 1)(And a 2 is NOT a 1, so hit?)

----------


## kinem

The ray hits the decorated door, which vanishes!

Beyond the disintegrated door is a large cavern with a roughly circular shape, about 40' across. Dust is everywhere, but the lack of air prevents stench from being a problem. It's lit by Continual Flame spells around the ceiling. A single tunnel about 10' in diameter leads deeper into the edifice, but bends enough to block line of sight after about 40'.

The cavern is furnished with three large tables, six benches, an empty bookcase, and a coat rack. Nine robes hang from the rack: Three black, three purple, and three ochre (reddish-brown).

The black robes have a magical aura of moderate divination, while the purple robes have an aura of moderate abjuration. The ochre robes have no magical aura.

A close look at the floor reveals some kind of animal tracks in the dust.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

_*Well done, madam and gentlemen.  The dust is interesting.  Without air circulating, there would be no obvious source for it.  Perhaps this area once had a bubble of air surrounding it, for some reason.*_

Stepping into the room, Ash confirms the absence of obvious traps.  She pauses to look at the animal tracks, but then walks over to the cloaks and reports on the auras she sees there.  Reaching into her shoulder bag, she pulls out a simple glass disk, the size of a coin.  Placing it over her left eye, she examines the black and then the purple robes without touching them.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Trap search: (1d20+37)[*52*]

Knowledge Nature to identify the kind of animal likely to have made the prints.  Also, where do the tracks travel to and from?  (1d20+5)[*6*]

Ash uses her Artificer's Monocle to determine the precise properties of the cloaks.

----------


## paradox26

"Perhaps this place was transported whole from another realm, one which had air. That would also explain the presence of dust. Unless the dust is a magical trap of some sort," Taric suggests. He examines the robes, and tries to figure out how he, as a bariaur, could get into one.

----------


## Archmage1

Taking in the scene before her, Eilyra looks it over.  _Dust, magical robes, tracks, and a bending tunnel...  Interesting.  This place hasn't been outside of time forever.  If this is a trap, I think I'll be glad I was persuasive enough to convince my companions to get the tuning forks.  Now, those robes are the right colors for Tharizdun, and the enchantments appear to be correct, and may be worth selling.  The tracks, however... ROUS seems possible?  Or something that moves like a ROUS._

However, as she thinks, Ash and Taric head into the room ahead of her, and she follows.  *_The robes appear to be consistent with known behaviours of the cult of Tharizdun.  The purple ones, specifically, may be what was once known as the "Purple robes of Tharizdun", which were notable in that they protected the wearer from cold within the temples of that god.  The tracks seem to be of large rodents, which is not ideal.  And the dust... this is a foyer... perhaps this is from other places?  Or as Taric suggested, the entire facility was moved, which is certainly possible.  If their gate needed to be in a specific spot, building elsewhere, and moving might well have been their plan.  I'd suggest we collect the robes, as they may have some resale value._*

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss takes a look at the tracks then moves to the far side to look down the next tunnel in case they've attracted company and to see if there were tracks over there too (and which direction).

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Extended Steadfast Perception, 9PP. Lasts 6.3 hours. Immunity to all figments and glamers (such as invisibility). +6 Spot and Search.

Listen: (1d20+10)[*24*]
Spot (1d20+25)[*39*]
Survival (on tracks) (1d20+10)[*28*]

----------


## kinem

The 'rat' tracks are all over the room and head into and out of the tunnel, and the furniture has all been gnawed on.

Taric's inspection of the robes shows that they are made for human-sized humanoids, and he probably can't wear them.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

You don't find any traps here.

The black robes are attuned to something and when worn allow it to be perceived when it otherwise wouldn't be.

The Purple Robes of Tharizdun protect from the cold peculiar to temples of that god, which penetrates other protections.


*Spoiler: Avakuss*
Show

Looking down the tunnel, you see that it extends about 100' past the bend. At the end is a closed door about 10' across. Two side tunnels branch off, one to the left and on to the right, about halfway down the tunnel. The tracks lead into and out of the tunnel, as if the creature had been through it many times.

----------


## paradox26

"I will not fit into any of these robes. They are all intended for two legged humanoids, by the looks of it. So I will remain at the back of the party, to better hide my presence and hopefully give us the element of surprise," Taric says, after rifling through the robes. Fortunately, he is resistant to cold, so hopefully the lack of a robe will not physically disadvantage him. He uses his magical item to shrink down to small size once more, so that he can better hide at the back of the party behind the others.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash turns to her colleagues.

_*The black robes are designed to reveal something, probably something specific.   The purple robes, as Eilyra surmised, are designed to protect from a specific and supernatural cold in some areas consecrated to Tharizdun.

*While they might not be perfectly tailored for those of us with bonus legs, or for that matter more wings than the average person, we might all need to be ready to put one on in order to get through the challenges ahead.  If there are no objections, I'll take one of the black robes now.*_

She does just that, tucking the cloak over her back so that it trails out between her wings.

----------


## Archmage1

Hearing Ash's identification, Eilyra nods.  "That seems to be a reasonable approach.  I'll hold off on putting the robes on until they're needed.  It's possible that this place no longer requires them, which could explain why they were left."  _Or, as holy artifacts of the god of madness, they may have some mental effects.  It might explain why they are here, but... it also doesn't seem that anyone who walks has been here in a while.  Or a moment.  But three..._  As a thought hits her, she frowns.  "On the other hand, if the lich and the avatarist are two, who is the third?"
While speaking, she approaches the remaining eight robes, and stuffs them into her haversack, before she approaches the passage Avakuss was peering down, carefully floating through the air, to avoid disturbing the dust.(Elemental body, Air)  She stops on the other side of the passage, and looks down, seeking magic or threats.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


(1d20+19)[*20*] Spot
Arcane Sight should have ~14 minutes remaining, assuming it has been 30 minutes since we re-entered pandemonium for the day.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: looking down the tunnel with Avakuss*
Show

Looking down the tunnel, you see that it extends about 100' past the bend. At the end is a closed door about 10' across. Two side tunnels branch off, one to the left and on to the right, about halfway down the tunnel. The tracks lead into and out of the tunnel, as if the creature had been through it many times.

----------


## Cavir

> *Ash*_*we might all need to be ready to put one on in order to get through the challenges ahead.  *_


Although not wanting to wear any of the robes, Avakuss sees the potential benefit. *"I'll take one of the purple robes."* Whichever robe(s) he's given he'll drape them over his shoulder and wield his greatsword. The goliath then heads down the tunnel stopping short of the intersection to listen again then peer down each side passage.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Take 10 Move Silently for a 14.
Listen: (1d20+10)[*14*]
Spot: (1d20+25)[*34*]

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Missing the ability to make good use of her wings in this place, Ash pulls out a short staff tinted in four interwoven colours, and there is a brief pulse of magic.  She drifts up into the air again, and tucks away the staff in her shoulder bag.

_*Better.*_

She drifts up toward the ceiling of the tunnel and follows Avarkuss.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash uses her runestaff to cast Elemental Body - air

Listen: (1d20+26)[*32*]
Spot: (1d20+50)[*68*]

----------


## paradox26

Taric acknowledges the idea that he may need to alter a robe to make it fit as best he could. "I will put a robe over my torso should the need arise, and hopefully that will suffice for purposes of activating their magic. But for now, I will stay unencumbered," he says, as he follows the others down the passageway. He readies his weapons for a fight, which he assumes will likely be on the other side of the doorway, if not just down one of the side passages. "While the door is closed, perhaps we can take advantage of a path being blocked so we can check down one of the side passages. I will go to the left," he says, as he starts to head in that direction warily.

----------


## Archmage1

Passing out the requested robes, Eilyra quietly follows Avakuss, flying to avoid disrupting tracks, and to reduce the noise of movement, and when Taric, splits off, to take the left side passage, she quickly looks around, before following.  _Maybe I should have saved some of the eyes for scouting out the interior as well.  What's done is done._

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Since we get a fly speed of 5*int, Eilyra's... pretty fast.  180 feet per round.
(1d20+15)[*35*] move silently
(1d20+10)[*11*] hide

----------


## kinem

Taric and Eilyra check out the tunnel to the left. It leads to a large cavern - also lit with continual flames - that must have once been a communal living quarters. There are six simple beds, three tables, stools, cabinets, and empty shelves.

The middle of the room is dominated by a man-sized iron statue. Though experienced adventurers are no strangers to statues that turn out to be golems or the like, this one shows no sign of motion. Its body resembles that of an armored man, but its head has four faces, one facing each direction (forward, left, right, behind).

The only things that detect as magical in the room are an unlit black iron torch (moderate transmutation) that has a cupped head that rests in a sconce on the wall, and three cone-shaped blocks of incense (faint evocation) that give off a spicy and unpleasant aroma..

Meanwhile, Avakuss peers down the right side tunnel, followed closely by Ash and Center. There is a lit cavern that way as well. He can see what looks like vertical metal bars, as of a prison cell.

From the right hand room a sort of shouting noise begins. *"Eee! Eee!"* If he doesn't proceed into the cavern, Avakuss can't see the source of the sound.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss grimaced with the sudden noise. He darts a look back at the others then moves forward on the opposite side of the hall from the bars. Once he can see who is in there he puts a finger to his lips to get them to quiet down.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash quickly reports mentally to Taric and Eilyra.

_*We're investigating a shrieking noise of some kind, possibly from inside some kind of prison cell.  Unless you've met something along your path, it may be safest for you to come join us for a moment.  Your call.*_

She follows Avarkuss, extending her enhanced senses to try to make sense of the cacophony.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash is using 100' mindsight, 60' darkvision and true seeing.

----------


## Archmage1

Moving warily as she investigates the room she found herself in, Eilyra collects the black iron torch and the three blocks of incense for later examination, but before she can start to properly examine the golem-like statue, she receives Ash's message, and looks to Taric.  "Seems we'll be heading to the rescue then."

With that, she start back down the passage, towards the right side tunnel.

----------


## kinem

Avakuss enters the cavern and sees that there is indeed a sort of prison cell that's been built here. Behind the bars there are three sets of wall-mounted manacles in the cell, one of which is occupied. There's a closed metal door to the cell.

Chained to the wall is a swarthy and completely hairless man. The bald man appears human, and is wearing only a pair of tan pants. Seeing Avakuss, he hesitates, then resumes his screeching. *"Eee! Eee!"*

Also in the cell is a 3' long rat. It looks thin enough to be able to pass between the far end of the bars and the wall, so as to leave the cell. The dire rat hisses at Avakuss.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Mindsight reveals that the man is a Humanoid with an Intelligence of 12, and the rat is an Animal with an Intelligence of 1.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash quickly sends a follow-up message to Eilyra and Taric.

_*The screaming is coming from one who appears to be a prisoner, a hairless man. There's also a large rat in the cell, by choice.*_

As an experiment, she weaves a simple mind spell on the man, seeing if she can, through friendship, calm his incessant shrieking.

Rather than sifting through a hundred possible languages, Ash opts to simply drop a thought into the man's mind, including Avarkuss and Centre out of courtesy.

_*Calm yourself, sir.  Can you tell us your name?*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Trying Charm Person on him.  Will DC 24 negates.

----------


## Archmage1

Taking advantage of Ash's information, Eilyra slows her return, stopping in the central passage as she formulates a response. *_He may have been here for a prolonged period of time, potentially thousands of years, spent in a prison cell in a potentially abandoned temple of a god of madness.  Mental stability is not likely.  Do not expect rationality.  Paranoia, depression, and hallucinations are to be expected._*
_Considering my experiences, it may be kinder to simply kill him, especially if he lacked the focus necessary to rebuild himself afterwards.  And he is almost certainly useless to us now._

----------


## kinem

The chained man tries to resist Ash's spell, but fails, so the spell takes effect.

Taking a closer look at him, he appears young enough and muscular enough to be a warrior, has no body hair, and he looks at you with a confused expression.

*"Eee?"*

He nods at Ash. *"Antis. You friend? Free me?"* His Common is strangely accented or perhaps just strangely spoken.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash provides her four colleagues with a mental update.

_*Success, of a sort. We've made friends. His name is Antis.  He seems to speak a common human language.  Who would like to speak with him?*_

Ash clears her throat to speak back to Antis.

*"Hi Antis.  I'm Ash.  We'd like to free you, but we need a sign of good faith first. Can you tell me where you're from, what you're doing here, and how you ended up in prison with a very large rat?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sense Motive: (1d20+29)[*40*]

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss checks out the bars to the cell for the best way to deal with them. Is it a door or a gate that lifts? Is there a lock? Is it locked? How solid are the bars? What's the rat's reaction to all this?

----------


## Archmage1

*_If he's human, perhaps you and Avakuss should stay, and continue talking.  No additional new people to confuse him.  Learn what you can, but be mindful that he might not be remembering things correctly.  Taric and I can check out the other passage, and see what had the rat so interested._*

With that broadcast, she turns back towards the cavern she had been exploring, and takes a more complete look around.
(1d20+19)[*34*] Spot
(1d20+16)[*25*] Search

If she sees nothing, she'll pull out one of the black robes, eye it dubiously, before tossing it on, to see if it reveals anything new(Specifically including examining the torch and incense while wearing the robe.)

----------


## kinem

Antis still looks confused.

*"Make sign? Can't move much like this.

I am from Durras, town by the river. I am waiting for you to free me. Can't do much else.

I fought evil men who came to town. I was captured. They ... left me here. That was ... forever ago. I've been here so long. So long!

Who are you?"*

Avakuss examines the bars and cell door. Metal strips have been mounted to the floor and ceiling of the cavern, helping to hold the bars in place. The iron bars look quite solid. The door to the cell is metal as well, with a keyhole. The goliath could no doubt bash it down, but it would be a noisy and messy process. The rat hisses at him in fear.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

He seems to be telling the truth, but not the whole truth.


*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

You don't see anything else of interest in that cavern, so you don the black robe.

The torch and incense don't look any different when wearing the robe.

However, you see something else: A translucent, misty ... head? Mostly a large head shape, but there's the suggestion of shoulders and a body trailing off below it. The creature, if such it is, floats out of the other cavern and towards you. Its features are indistinct, like a grey cloud shape.

*"Who are you?"* it asks. It's clear that no one else in the party heard or saw anything ...

----------


## Cavir

The goliath speaks while he decides on the door. *"My name is Avakuss. Has there been anyone else around to hear when I break the door down? What's with the rat?"* 

He turns to Ash. *"Perhaps the portal key here too?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

My attacks (sword or fist) are adamantine. I'm thinking of using the sword to cut through the latch or punch through that point in order to disable the lock, without having to destroy the whole door and to minimize noise.
Sense Motive (1d20+16)[*21*]

----------


## paradox26

Taric heads back for the crossroads, and waits there, ready to help in any direction, but not entering the room with the prisoner in case his appearance as a bariaur frightens him, assuming he is from a Prime plane. He returns temporarily to his natural size, and waits with weapons ready, just in case, as he listens in to the mental communications.

----------


## Archmage1

(1d20+36)[*40*] Know:  religion(Does Eilyra have any idea what this is?)

_Interesting.  A spirit of some kind, but a guardian of the temple, or a lost spirit?  It seems non-hostile for the moment, but if it is a guardian, then there is likely a password or something similar.  Only one way to find out._

Eilyra turns to face the misty creature, even as she sends a message to the party. *_It seems that there is some sort of spirit here, revealed by the black robes.  I'm attempting to keep it non-hostile._*

"Greetings, spirit.  I am Eilyra, a loyal servant."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash takes advantage of her current appearance as a golden angel to attempt to reassure Antis with a smile and a gesture calling for patience. She waits until he has responded to Avarkuss' question about the rat, then continues.

*"Thank you, Antis. Could you describe the bad men who took you prisoner, please?  And have they done anything to you besides put you in this cell?"*

She responds mentally to Avarkuss.

_*Remember that the planar key didn't work on the entrance to this place.  Also, we should avoid discussing anything in front of Antis that we wouldn't want the entire universe to know.  Like, for instance, the key.  Just in case he turns out to be something other than he seems.  Feel free to respond to me telepathically.*_

----------


## kinem

Center accompanies Taric back to the central tunnel and says to him *"Good idea; he is not used to company. If I were isolated that long, I would probably freak out a bit. Not as much as a human though; Rilmani are used to long lives and sometimes live in isolated places. And sometimes, in cities. Either one by itself gets old after a few hundred years."*

The keyhole for the cell door is too small for the key that fit into the stone doors on Pandemonium.

Antis replies to Avakuss *"Nobody to hear. The rat? They left it to keep me company. Humor I guess. Bad rat, not like people. Do you, rat?"*

*Spoiler: Avakuss*
Show

He seems to be telling the truth.


Antis replies to Ash *"Human men captured me. I can't remember details of their faces. Experiments ... they wanted more power. Used me to test strange magics."*

Eilyra apparently starts talking to herself.

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

The 'spirit' replies *"Greetings, Eilyra. Who do you serve?"*

----------


## paradox26

Taric considers the need to guard the crossroads, against the possibility that Eilyra might need help. _Do you need help with this spirit you speak of?_ he asks mentally.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks directly at the spirit, still trying to gauge it's alliances.  "One that would prefer to not be named.  Are you one of the temple guardians?"

She doesn't respond to Taric's question.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash sends quickly to Avakuss.  

_*Could you make a pretext for pausing in your work on the bars? 
 You have pulled a muscle, perhaps.  If this man has been subjected to experiments to unlock power, it's possible that it's a power we don't want unleashed.  Let me see what I can pry directly from his head.*_

She turns back to Antis.

*"Thank you, Antis.  We are also looking for bad men, although they may or may not be the same bad men that you seek. Can you describe what the men did to you?  Did they do things here, or take you somewhere else?  Was this fairly recently, or a long time ago?"*

She listens to Antis' response, and then continues.

*"Thank you so much!  I would like to know more.  I have a way to share memories directly.  It does not hurt, but makes it hard for both of us to think clearly for a moment, while the vision is shared.  May I do that with you?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ongoing sense motives with Antis: (1d20+29)[*44*]

If Ash gets a go-ahead from Antis, she'll use her Share My Vision Occult Seer ability to try to get a vision from Antis' past.  Oh heck, she'll go ahead and use it anyway, just to keep things moving.  Will DC 25 negates.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

The spirit replies *"I am the Harbinger. Why did you come here?"*


Antis tells Ash *"So long ago! Here, there, elsewhere.

Share? No. Memories bad."*

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

He's hiding something.

He tries to resist your power, but he fails. This action by you breaks the Charm.

You see Antis tied down to a two-tiered black altar next to a strange circular area that glows purple, within a dim cavern. The circle has a number of geometric designs on it. This might be some sort of planar portal.

A man in plate armor with a purple armor crystal is chanting some kind of unidentifiable spell. Tendrils of purple energy are being drawn from the circular area into Antis.


*"Eee!"* Antis doesn't seem happy.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash grimaces in genuine sympathy.

*"Bad as they are, Antis, these memories are exactly what we need to understand how to fight these men.  I apologize if I caused you pain."*

She links to all of her colleagues.

_*A man in purple armour had Antis tied to a two-tiered black altar, next to a circle with geometric patterns that may have also been a planar portal.  He sent purple energy from the portal into Antis.  

*I don't know what the effect may have had on Antis, but it seems more than possible that he has been infused with power of some kind by the cult of Tharizdun.  I would not recommend freeing him at this time.*_

----------


## Archmage1

_Probably sent by Thrazidun.  Maybe deception might succeed.  Probably not.  But maybe._
Eilyra's glowing eyes flicker around the room for a moment, before settling back on the Harbinger, and she responds.  "To locate and secure a gate, that that it might be used appropriately.  Of course, the details on exactly which gate is "correct" wasn't available"  She shrugs.  "If it were easy, anyone could do it."
She pauses for a moment.
"Are you some guardian spirit, set to protect the temple, or the gate?"

----------


## kinem

Antis replies *"Apologize? Free me!"*

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

The spirit says *"What do you hope to accomplish?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shrugs.  "Identifying obstacles to our plans, and resolving them as we seek more information to update said plans."

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

The spirit says *"To what end? If you keep evading the question, I will have to assume you are hostile."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra gives the spirit a look.  "To determine if the key can be used, and if so, where.  And then leverage that information to achieve victory.  And I could say the same of you.  What is your intent, here?"

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash shrugs.

*"All in good time.  First, for your own safety and ours, we need to try to understand what the bad men did to you. Do you understand?"*

She pauses briefly, then presses on.

*"So...can you tell us how it felt when the bad men did what they did to you?  Was it always the same thing, or did they do different things? Did you feel different afterward?  Have you noticed anything different in the way you feel, the way your body works?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ongoing sense motive checks +29.

----------


## kinem

Antis says *"Felt bad! No difference. Free now?"*

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

He's lying.


*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

The spirit says *"Perhaps we could help each other. Do you believe the key is here?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra gives the spirit a look.  "Perhaps.  But what is your intent?"

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

The spirit says *"If you want power, I can teach you how to get it. Your companions don't need to know.

My ultimate goal is to release the Chained God. If you fear this, perhaps I can persuade you otherwise."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash sends to Avarkuss.

_*He's hiding something.*_

Ash shares her regret with Antis.

*"Antis, I'm afraid that if you're not going to be honest with me, I'm going to have to go back into your head yank the memories out one by one.  Now, let's try that again.  What are the different things that the bad men did to you?  And how has it affected you afterward?*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sense Motive: (1d20+29)[*36*]
Intimidate, I suppose, but she means every word: (1d20+13)[*27*]

----------


## paradox26

Taric is torn. He could go to either of the two locations of his companions, but going to either could easily worsen their situation with the ones they are dealing with. So he remains where he is, preparing to go to the aid of either as soon as they call for him. He realises, since he didn't receive any responses, that his mind blank effect must be blocking his transmission of his thoughts, but he knows he can still receive them. So he waits patiently for some sign of being required for a fight.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show


Eilyra frowns, minutely.  _Interesting.  An offer of power from what is a servant of the chained god.  And based on what I know... it may be genuine.  A pity that such offers tend to be either of the sort that can be recalled with interest, or drive the recipient mad.  But, no reason to not hear the offer.  I can always kill it later._

After a moment's thought, she looks back to the entity, very aware of Center and Taric's presence near her.  "What is it that you suggest?"

----------


## kinem

Antis is silent for a while then replies *"You saw, yes? It made my body ... heal. Heal wounds. Alright?"*

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

He seems to be telling the truth.


*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

The spirit says *"There is a Gate. I can teach you how to draw power from it. What do you know about the key?"*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods.  

*"Thank you. Did they hurt you as part of the experiments, then?  And then the purple energy healed you?  Were there any other effects? And did it change the way you felt afterward?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

More sense motive.  Yay!  (1d20+29)[*44*]

----------


## Archmage1

Abruptly, a sword appears in Eilyra's hand, and she lashes forwards, slashing at the ghostly spirit, and hoping that her blade would prove to be effective.  Even as she lunges, she chants, and her off hand makes a few swift gestures.
Once her spells are completed, she calls out to the spirit.  "I am no one's puppet."
*Spoiler: action*
Show


Well, yeah.  Power is awesome.  Power that 1:  May break the protections, thereby shifting Eilyra into a fool, or 2:  Vastly increase divine influence in her life... by a divine that has no interest in her continued survival?  Nope.

Casting Haste(Free), Shield(Swift), and full attacking.
Note:  She has an additional action available as well, exact use to be determined after the effectiveness of this is assessed.

(1d100)[*86*] Concealment(If relevant)
(1d20+40)[*54*]  Attack 1
(1d10+20)[*26*] P/S + (1d6)[*6*] fire Damage


(1d100)[*56*] Concealment(If relevant)
(1d20+35)[*51*]  Attack 2
(1d10+20)[*28*] P/S + (1d6)[*2*] fire Damage


(1d100)[*49*] Concealment(If relevant)
(1d20+30)[*50*]  Attack 3 (41 to confirm)
(1d10+20)[*30*] P/S + (1d6)[*1*] fire Damage (25 bonus crit damage, if hit)


(1d100)[*22*] Concealment(If relevant)
(1d20+25)[*27*]  Attack 4
(1d10+20)[*28*] P/S + (1d6)[*3*] fire Damage

----------


## kinem

Antis says *"Heal fast. Feel same."*

Eilyra starts swinging her flaming sword through the air for some reason.

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

Knowledge Devotion doesn't help as you don't know what kind of creature this is.

Your aim seems a bit off from what you expect. (OOC: -5 luck penalty on attack rolls)

Your sword passes clean through the area where the spirit is, with no apparent effect.

The Harbinger laughs. *"You have no idea what you are, servant, nor what I am!"*

However, it doesn't seem to have any way to harm you physically, either.

----------


## Cavir

With Antis not going anywhere, Avakuss turns his head toward Eilyra to see what is going on.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks down the tunnel, towards Center of All, before she calls out to him.  "Center, would you be willing to come here for a moment?  Your assistance could be helpful."

Not missing a beat, she looks back at the spirit as she assesses it.  "Interesting." _An illusion, conjured by the robes?  Some sort of divine chicanery?  An ethereal creature?  It seems unlikely to be in the robes, as they did not bear enough power to maintain an intelligence.  The robes could act as an interpreter, allowing a construct here to interact.  And, equally so, it is clearly not being updated, so no direct connection.  And offer of power, in return for servitude.  Desperation.  And an opportunity._

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash sees Avakuss head back down the tunnel, and fidgets a bit, uncomfortable with being left alone in a potentially dangerous situation.  Still, she soldiers on.

*"Thank you, Antis. Now, you say you feel the same as usual, but when we first arrived you were screaming at the top of your lungs.  Why?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ongoing Sense Motive: (1d20+29)[*48*]

----------


## kinem

Antis says *"Alone with rat for many years. Hear something. Bad men? Crazy? Why not scream?"*

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

True enough :)


Center-of-All heads through the tunnel at Eilyra's call. *"What's going on?"*

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

He doesn't seem to notice anything where you see the Harbinger, and in fact steps right into the same area where the spirit is.

The spirit says *"You will regret not taking my offer."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks to Center, before speaking quickly.  "Please step back two meters, and launch a magic missile through the area where you are now, approximately one meter up.  There is either an ethereal entity there, or these vision robes are causing something similar to hallucinations.  Missiles now, explanations later."

(The location she is describing is the location of the spirit.  If it is ethereal, then force effects may be useful.  If not, well, lessons learned.  Hopefully, the robe isn't cursed.)

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods, pondering.

*"Thank you, Antis. I will return.  Please don't scream when you see me coming."*

She drifts back out toward the entrance to meet up with the others, but turns at the entrance to the chamber to respond to Antis.

*"Take heart, Antis. You have been here a long time. That time is nearly at an end."*

She floats back to meet up with her colleagues, settling the black robe over her shoulders as she does so.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Bringing us all together, so that we can catch up and decide together how to proceed.

----------


## kinem

Center nods and launches some magic missiles. They strike the wall of the cavern with no effect.

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

The missiles passed right through the spirit with no effect.


Ash dons the black robe and heads towards the others.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

You see something in front of Eilyra: A translucent, misty ... head? Mostly a large head shape, but there's the suggestion of shoulders and a body trailing off below it. Its features are indistinct, like a grey cloud shape.

----------


## paradox26

Taric decides that he has waited enough, and that joining in is appropriate. So he follows Center down the corridor. He doesn't have a black robe, though, only a purple one. So he tries donning that one as he walks towards the tunnel, in the hope that he will be able to see whatever it is that the others have encountered.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods as the missiles pass through the figure.  "Interesting.  No effect, which isn't surprising.  Your assistance is appreciated, Center.  It's not ethereal, and not magical, means a hallucination, or some sort of divine thing.  Regardless, it can't be trusted, and has but one goal, one that we probably don't want to happen.  It is also quite happy to deceive, and to inflict madness in support of that goal."

With observations made, Eilyra tries to take off the robes.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Now that the group is together, Ash quickly summarizes their interaction with Antis, and then adds: _*My feeling is that he genuinely is an innocent, a victim of their experiments. Nonetheless, he himself doesn't know the full effects of those experiments.  I would be in favour of freeing him, but only after we learn more about this place.*_

Turning her attention to the ghostly head, she asks Eilyra: _*You say that it can't be trusted. It spoke to you?  What did it say?*_

----------


## kinem

Eilyra takes off the black robe.

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

Once you do, you no longer see the Harbinger.


*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

The 'head' turns in your direction and says *"It might interest you to know that your companion was willing to betray the lot of you."*

Note: Due to its odd nature and indistinct features, it's not possible to use Sense Motive on it.


*Spoiler: Taric*
Show

You don the purple robe as best you can, but it seems to have no effect right now.

----------


## Archmage1

Elyria bundles the robe up, and puts it into her haversack, before she looks to Ash.  "Oh, the usual. Great power, if you break the seal.  Of course, that power comes with a fairly hefty reliance on a certain God, survival is not certain, and madness is.". She shakes her head. "Seriously, you'd think that they would have a better pitch."

(I'm phone posting, so no color)

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash stares into the space and sends to her colleagues.

_*Probably not an hallucination, then.  You'd have come up with something more imaginative.*_

She attempts to send telepathically to the creature that, apparently, wasn't really there.  An interesting sensation, to say the least.

_*Presumably, that is the price of the ultimate power you offer, right?  What would I have to do, specifically?*_

----------


## paradox26

Taric makes his way to where Eilyra is waiting. He can't see any sign of a phantasm with the robe on as best he can get it. So either it has departed, or else it is something he can't see with this particular robe colour on. Or else the robe may work, and he simply doesn't have it on well enough for the magic to activate. There is nothing he can do about the third possibility, and he doubts that it has departed, after standing guard for who only knows how long it has been on guard in this place. So he assumes he can't see it without a different coloured robe on. But since he can't see it, and it doesn't seem to be attacking him right now, he seems safe. "Pass me the coloured robe that allows me to see this thing," he requests. He doubts he can do much in a fight against a phantom, but if it does attack him, he wants to be able to at least try to fight back.

----------


## Archmage1

Elyria shrugs. "A non-real entity revealed by the robe. If it has a body, it is elsewhere."
At Taric's question, Elyria reaches into her bag, and passes the vision robe to him.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Even wearing the robe, your mindsight doesn't reveal any presence there.

However, the 'spirit' says *"I just pointed out that power can be drawn from the gate. I could show you how. In the long run, in theory, that might help the chained god escape a bit sooner, but not by much. And I'm sure he will escape eventually regardless, so it's better to get on his good side."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash responds telepathically to...something.

_*Why yes, I would like to know how power is drawn from the gate.  Please do show me.*_

She sends telepathically to her colleagues.

_*I'd like to see how much detail we can get from this apparition.  It might give us some insights into what someone wanted from the key.*_

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

The 'spirit' says *"I will do so, but not now. Your supposed allies will not understand. Return without them. I have time."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shrugs.  "We'll certainly take a look."
Eilyra looks towards the unopened door, and looks it over for signs of being locked.

----------


## kinem

The stone door does have a keyhole and a metal handle.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks over the door for a moment, before she pulls out the planar key she'd been carrying, and trying it in the lock.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash smiles and responds mentally to the spirit.

_*Their understanding is not your concern. Clearly this is some kind of ruse to get me alone. I'm taking off this cloak on the count of five.  Your call.*_

Ash drifts over to examine the door with Eilyra.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Search on the door: (1d20+37)[*41*]

No minds beyond the door, I'm assuming.

----------


## kinem

The key Eilyra tries is about the righteous t size but doesn't turn the lock.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

The 'spirit' says *"If you change your mind, you know where to find me."*

You don't see any traps on the door.

You don't detect any minds beyond the door.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra removes the key, and gives Center a look as she steps to the side, to allow him access.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash slips the black cloak off and glances around to see if anyone else would like a turn with it, only stowing it away in her bag if it's apparent that no one else does.  She sends to her colleagues.

_*No traps on the door, and I can't feel anyone on the other side.  This spirit will only reveal its supposed secrets when I'm alone, to which I say a polite 'screw that'.*_

She drifts up towards the ceiling and away from the door.

----------


## paradox26

Taric listens to the others discussing the apparition, then decides against trying the robe on right now, since it doesn't seem to be a threat to the party at this moment. "So. How do we get through the door, as I assume we need to do next? I can try to break it down, but am not sure if even my strength will be sufficient to the task," he says, as the party regathers outside the doorway.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss considers Antis. Not going to leave him behind. Let's see what is behind this door first. It may be simple but the others were focused on the lock. The goliath simply tries the handle to ensure it is locked. 

*"Rare is the stone or metal bar that can withstand adamantine. A quieter solution would better but if we are out of ideas I can remove the door."*

----------


## Archmage1

Still standing to the side of the door, Eilyra nods to Center of All.  "We should try our other key first, but if that fails, I can disintegrate this door as well easily enough.  And the spirit, I think, may be a manifestation of divinity, which may be inconvenient.  Or it might be a projection of something from elsewhere in this compound.  Not magical, and unaffected by magic missile does narrow things down quite a bit."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods.

_*I agree.  It being some sort of vestige of divinity, ideally some shred from the distant past, would seem most likely.*_

----------


## kinem

Center doesn't have an appropriate key.

He says *"Perhaps we should have picked up a knock wand."*

----------


## paradox26

"Well, live and learn, I suppose. We will have to pick one up when we return to civilisation," Taric says to Center. He has the ability to make his weapon adamantine as well, but decides that using magic to open the door is the better option at this stage, for purposes of stealth.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shrugs at Center's comment.  "Perhaps, or a chime of opening.  Disintegrate works, even if it is perhaps a bit too powerful."
Not missing a beat, she extends her finger, and fires another green ray at the nonmagical door.

OOC:  Casting disintegrate at it.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash smiles, pleased to see the five of them beginning to coalesce as a group.  It would certainly help their survival in times to come.  As Eilyra fires at the door, Ash drops down toward the ground, the better to see what's beyond.

----------


## kinem

As the disintegrate ray hits the door, it vanishes, as does the door :)

Beyond the doorway, it's dark, and even out in the tunnel you feel a deep chill of cold from within. Darkvision doesn't penetrate the darkness.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks into the darkened tunnel and frowns.  _It appears that a certain amount of magical darkness is present here to empathize the mystery and strangeness of the temple.  Probably to cover the cheap construction work.  I suppose this is what the third set of robes were meant to protect against._
Knowing that she didn't bother to carry a source of light, Eilyra reaches into her pouch to pull out one of the purple robes, before she puts it on over her armor, and peers down the passage.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

As Eilyra reaches for her purple cloak, Ash does with the black one, testing whether the extraordinary sensory powers of the cloak overcome the darkness beyond.  If not, she scoops a small stone from the floor and intones a simple spell of light upon it, and then tosses it into the passage.

----------


## paradox26

Taric drops down to small size, then he places the appropriate robe for cold resistance over his body as best he can. He then starts to move very carefully down the corridor, relying on his dark vision and low light vision abilities to allow him to see. Of course, he muses, it is possible that the darkness is magical, in which case he may still be unable to see. In which case, he will need to rely upon the casters in the party once again.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

With the purple robe on, although you feel a chill, it's lessened. However, beyond the doorway, you see nothing; it's totally dark, even to darkvision.


*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

When you put the black robe back on, you once again see the 'spirit'. He shakes his head at you.

However, the darkness beyond the doorway appears unchanged.


Ash casts a spell of light on a stone and tosses it through the doorway. Once it passes through the doorway, it's no longer visible; the light is instantly swallowed by the darkness. However, you hear the stone clatter onto stony ground.

Taric puts on a purple robe as best he can, and steps through the doorway.

*Spoiler: Taric*
Show

The purple robe does the trick, and while you still feel a deep chill, the cold doesn't harm you. However, you see nothing, even with your darkvision.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods, disappointed in being right, as her stone disappears into the darkness.  She sends to her colleagues as she pulls off the black cloak and stows it away again.

_*Eilyra, you said something about a torch you found? The followers of Tharizdun must have some way to see in this darkness.  Maybe this would be a good place to try the torch.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods, before she reaches into her bag to pull out the torch, the incense, and her monocle.  "It seems wise to identify these, before attempting to use them, as they may be a trap.  It'll take a couple of minutes."
With that, she leans against the chill wall, and starts to use the monocle to identify the torch and incense.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss steps up to the edge of the darkness and puts his hand into it to test his own significant resistance to cold. If that isn't enough he puts on the purple robes then waits for Eilyra.

----------


## kinem

Avakuss tries reaching into the darkness, then swiftly pulls his hand back as the frost bites even him.

OOC: He took 1 damage. Cold resistance or immunity does not block this damage.

Meanwhile, Eilyra studies the torch and incense with the monocle.

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

When you place the _incense of dreaming_ into the torch's cup and light it, the _torch of revealing_ casts violet light in a 10-foot radius and fills the air with a dreadful chill, and causes that torch to chase away the gloom found in temples and shrines dedicated to the Dark God and also reveals magically hidden items and features of these locations. Burning the incense outside of the torch produces no special effects.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns as she considers the magic that forms in the interaction of the incense and the torch.  _Revealing that which is hidden from the eyes of the unenlightened?  Why do I not like the sound of that?  But it probably does explain the use of that statue in the other room._
"It seems that the torch and the incense will dispel the gloom within a small area, but it will also reveal various hidden secrets.  But it also won't burn forever, and there wasn't much incense.  Let's check the rooms we've passed through earlier first, before we proceed deeper into the complex."
With that, she quickly moves towards the statue room, and places one piece of the incense into the torch, before lighting it with a casual use of her flaming sword.

----------


## kinem

The torch casts violet light in a 10-foot radius and fills the air with a dreadful chill.

Though Eilyra's hypothesis about the statue is a reasonable one, the torch's light doesn't reveal anything unusual about the statue.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra quickly checks the rest of the room, making sure that the light of the torch hits all the walls, before heading to the prison room, and performing a similar search.

----------


## kinem

Eilyra's search with the torch doesn't reveal anything in either room.

The prisoner, seeing what she's doing, calls out *"You look for secrets? Free me now, and I will show you a secret thing."*

----------


## Archmage1

_This, then, must be the prisoner.  And it seems... interesting that someone with the full robes of the order that imprisoned him, and the torch doesn't inspire fear.  Perhaps the holes I tore for my wings are emboldening it?_
Eilyra frowns, slightly at the question, and her thoughts.  "Perhaps you can tell me about it?  I believe the plan is to release you as we leave, to improve your chances of survival."

----------


## kinem

The man says *"No tell. Survive? I did that all these years. Want freedom!"*

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss pulls his hand back from the darkness. His psionics protected him from real harm _(temporary hp)_. *"Even superb resistance is bested. Interesting. I wonder if we mange to not use all the incense if it can be duplicated." 

"Wanted to make sure there were no immediate surprises behind the door. If the cult had him under control they wouldn't need two levels of imprisonment."* Avakuss drives his large adamantine powered greatsword through the locking mechanism then pushes the gate open. *"Antis, you understand if you step through the wrong portal you'll die instantly right?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks concerned as Avakuss frees the prisoner, but she doesn't take any action to stop him from doing so.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

While Eilyra and Avakuss negotiated with the prisoner, Ash settles to the ground near the dark tunnel and conjures a panoply of eyes, which she sends off down the tunnel.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Ash casts Greater Prying Eyes and sends the 23 eyes into the tunnel, with instructions to split up and explore as far as they can, by touch if need be, and to turn around to report after going for 10 minutes.

----------


## kinem

Avakuss breaks open the gate to the prisoner's cell; Antis is still chained to the wall at this point.

Antis says *"Don't worry about that. I understand much."*

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Based on what happened when Avakuss stuck his hand into the darkness, you can guess that the Prying Eyes would not survive the cold in that room.

----------


## Cavir

*"Excellent, I look forward to what you can share."*  Avakuss sizes up Antis. Signs of martial training? A book worm? Farmer? Avakuss knew this could be a trap, but better to find out now and hoped there was much to gain. He broke the chains still holding the now former prisoner.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Thinking better of her foolish gambit, Ash goes to examine the statue that had been found with the torch.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Thank you, Kinem.  That was stupid of me.

Instead, she casts Spiritual Advisor and tries to get any sense of the significance or meaning of the statue.
Knowledge check of your choice: (1d20+13)[*31*], +4 if it's dugeoneering or nobility, +9 if religion or planes, +10 if history, +14 if it's arcana or local.

----------


## kinem

Ash goes into the cavern with the man-sized iron statue and examines it. Its body resembles that of an armored man, but its head has four faces, one facing each direction (forward, left, right, behind).

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Tharizdun has sometimes been said to have four aspects, which came to be associated with the four Elements. This statue could be an early depiction of that.


Avakuss inspects the prisoner, before freeing him. The swarthy man in the tan pants is built like a warrior; on the muscular side, though not nearly as muscular as the goliath himself.

*"Thank you! A good deed!"* Antis tells Avakuss as he steps away from the wall and pulls off the remaining shackles. He does a few stretches and dusts himself off.

*"Come, I show you secret now."*

When Antis heads out of the cavern, he turns and notes that the cross tunnel now ends in a dark opening instead of a door.

He heads over to the iron statue which Ash is looking at. He looks it over, then presses a spot on the back of the statue. This causes a section of the back to swing outward, opening a well-concealed compartment in the statue that Eilyra had overlooked. (OOC: Search DC 30)

From the compartment, he pulls out a black iron rod, 18 inches long and a half-inch wide. The rod has an aura of strong evocation magic that had been concealed by the thick metal of the statue.

Antis says *"I said I would show you. Not give you. There is another thing I want you to see."*

Grasping the rod, he makes a sort of strange giggle and begins to head towards the black opening where the door had been ...

----------


## Cavir

*"What does the rod do?"*

----------


## kinem

*You will see* he replies and continues down the tunnel.

OOC: Let me know if any PC will take any action at this point.

----------


## Cavir

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sense Motive on Antis for his answer and his movement. (1d20+16)[*22*]

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash is startled to see Antis out and moving around unsupervised.  She sends to her colleagues.

_*Um, folks? Perhaps I should have been clearer that Antis seems emotionally unbalanced, lied to me several times and may have been given special powers through the Tharizdunites' experiments.  We should not be letting him do anything that we don't understand.  Centre, if he doesn't stop on his own, could you perhaps take hold of him?*_

As soon as Ash sees Antis heading toward the dark tunnel, Casting a simple spell, she sends telepathically to Antis.

_*Antis, please come back here and explain what you intend to do. Do not go anywhere without us.*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash will cast Suggestion on Antis. Will DC 26 negates.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Avakuss*
Show

You get a hunch that something is wrong.


*Spoiler: DM Stuff*
Show

Antis Will (1d20+13)[*23*] vs DC 26


Antis fails to resist Ash's spell. He stops in his tracks and comes back a bit, and says *"I intend to enter the dark cavern and reveal some of its secrets. You will come with me now?"*

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss, purple robes worn, moves around Antis to be in a position to stop him from going further if need be.

----------


## Archmage1

Not surprised when things go sideways, Eilyra looks to Avakuss for any signs that something is seriously wrong even as she uses one of her pearls to recover a casting of haste.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Does Eilyra have any ideas of what the rod is?
(1d20+36)[*39*] Arcana

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash does her best to conceal her building frustration with Antis' elliptical efforts to 'help.'  She sends to everyone.

_*Antis, we may indeed want to come with you.  First, could you please tell us what that rod does, and what the secrets are that you would like to reveal?*_

----------


## kinem

Antis says *"The rod's kind of a weapon. Might come in handy.

And, I want to look for my friend. He might be in there."*

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

It appears to be a

Rod of Force: This rod is made of black iron, 18 inches long and a half-inch wide. The rod has three functions, any of which can be used, in any combination, five times per day.
Blast of Force: A blast of force projects from the rod with a range of 100 feet. This is a ranged touch attack and deals 10d6 points of damage.
Wall of Force: As the spell.
Blade of Force: A 3-foot-long glowing blade of force springs forth from the rod that lasts for 10 rounds. This can be used as a +1 brilliant energy longsword.
CL 13th (Strong Evocation); Craft Rod, magic missile, Mordenkainen's sword, wall of force; Market Price: 125,000 gp. Source: Arms and Equipment Guide

Since Force is one of Tharizdun's domains, this is a popular item among his servants.

----------


## paradox26

Taric follows close behind the freshly released prisoner, since he seems to be their best chance of finding out the secrets behind this place. He prepares to strike, should the man prove treacherous, but other than holding ready, he is content to follow along in silence. He continues to listen to the chatter from the others, since they are passing along important information, but since he is mind blanked, he has stopped trying to send his own messages by telepathy.

----------


## Archmage1

Having recognized the rod, Eilyra follows the prisoner, and remains prepared to hit him with a dimensional anchor should he do something hostile.

After all, the rod could prove to be quite useful.

----------


## Cavir

*"Hold on. Stepping into the darkness will freeze you to death unless you know otherwise? How did you know that was in the statue and how to open it? No more surprises. We need you to tell us about your friend and what's in there."* 

What has the rat been doing?

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sense Motive (1d20+16)[*17*]
If Antis tries to get past me it's grabbin' time.

----------


## kinem

The rat remained in the cave where the cell was.

Antis says *"I heal fast. I won't die. You have robes to protect you, yes? I've been here a long time, seen much, examined statue. If rod is hidden I know where it must be.

I'm not sure what's in there right now, but friend could be.

Torch is lit, we should go now while light lasts. Not much time. You come?"*

*Spoiler: Avakuss*
Show

This time you can't really get a good read on him.

----------


## paradox26

"How can he have examined the statue if he has been chained up all the years he claims to have been here?" Taric quietly asks the others. He is becoming increasingly suspicious of the former prisoner, and is prepared to kill him at the drop of the proverbial hat.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash attempts to de-escalate the situation.

_*Antis, perhaps you could give Avakuss here that rod for safekeeping.  Could you tell us what your friend looks like, and perhaps his name?  I'd like to be polite when I meet him.*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Diplomacy: (1d20+17)[*28*]
Sense Motive: (1d20+29)[*38*]

----------


## kinem

AM1 posted OOC:



> Eilyra shrugs and follows Antis, content to let this gamble play out, confident in her ability to stop Antis from fleeing with the rod should he make the attempt.
> 
> (Continuing to be ready with dimensional anchor)


Antis says *"Rod is safe with me. My friend is Pilo, a human man with dark hair.

Before the others left, I was not chained to the wall the whole time, you know. I examined what I could."*

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

It seems like he's being careful not to say too much.

----------


## paradox26

"If you were a prisoner of the cultists, why were you not always chained up when they were around?" Taric asks the man. The story really doesn't sound likely, he decides.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods, and sends to her colleagues.

_*He's not lying, but he's concealing vital facts.  If we can't return him to his cell, I would recommend restraining him and relieving him of the rod before continuing together.*_

----------


## kinem

Antis replies to Taric's question. *"Sometimes they took me for experiments. Sometimes told me do tasks."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra, still prepared to intervene, frowns slightly at this.  "What did they have you doing?"

(Was there any mention of this in the books she read?)

----------


## kinem

He replies *Clean up messes for one. I dont want to talk about it.*

OOC: There was no mention of Antis in the books

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks her companions over, seeking determination, before she looks back to Antis.  "Right.  We'll see how this goes.  If you betray us, you will not enjoy the consequences."
She gestures grandly to the tunnel entrance as she holds the torch.  "Lead on."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Curiosity winning out over caution, Ash makes no objection to proceeding with the others.  

_*Having neither a purple robe nor regeneration, I may need to zip ahead to avoid dying of the cold, should it come to that.*_ 

She prepares to enter the tunnel with the rest.

----------


## kinem

Antis nods, and proceeds towards the opening, where Avakuss stands in the way. Antis gestures to the goliath to see if he will stand aside.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra follows, keeping a wary eye out for surprises, even as she continues to mentally prepare for a dimensional anchor.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss looks at Antis as he hefts his oversized greatsword onto his shoulder. *"I'll lead. Tell me the way as we go. No more surprises and no running off. What is Pilo's skills? Warrior? Spellcaster?"* He turns and heads onward once the torch is close enough to light the way.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Listen (1d20+10)[*21*]
Sense Motive (1d20+16)[*28*]

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Avakuss*
Show

Antis seems too antsy; if you smell a rat, it may not be the one left in the other cavern.


Antis says *"He's skilled at both, I think."*

Cautiously, the group begins to proceed into the dark room. The torch carried by Eilyra _does_ penetrate the darkness, but even that only illuminates a 10' radius in a dim violet light.

Even with the Purple Robes protecting them, Avakuss and Eilyra feel a chill right down to their bones as they edge into the room. Antis winces just slightly from the cold, but it doesn't seem to affect him that much.

OOC: IIRC, Avakuss, Eilyra, and Taric have the purple robes. Actions will now proceed in rounds.

Round 1: PCs to act

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss (purple robe)
C = Center
H = Ash
E = Eilyra (10' torch, purple robe)
T = Taric (purple robe)
N = Antis
               .....
               .A...
               .NE..
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXCTXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXH.XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
```

----------


## Cavir

*"What kinds of spells? Can you cast too?"* Avakuss moves forward, looking ahead but also ensuring Antis doesn't bolt.

----------


## Archmage1

Shivering slightly from the cold, Eilyra follows along, keeping an alert eye on Antis as she holds the torch.

----------


## paradox26

Taric moves out of the doorway, and heads to Antiss's left hand side, to outflank him with Eilyra, so he can't simply run. Taric shifts back to his normal size now, just in case of trouble, so that he can use his full power. Since he is only average sized, despite being a bariaur, that allows him to not take up a huge amount of space. He continues to remain ready to strike at either Antiss, or else anyone else who might lunge at the party out of the dark.

----------


## Toliudar

Ash takes to the air, floating just above and behind Eilyra.  She grits her teeth and braces for the cold.

----------


## kinem

The group proceeds straight ahead 30' into the dark cold cavern, which seems to have a fairly smooth stone floor that would be unusual in a natural cavern.

You don't encounter any obstacles so far, but those not protected by the Purple Robes begin to feel hurt by the frostbite. Antis seems somewhat affected, but not much.

OOC: Damage (1d6)[*5*] for Center and and (1d6)[*3*] for Ash. Only the Robes protect against this damage.

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss (purple robe)
C = Center
H = Ash
E = Eilyra (10' torch, purple robe)
T = Taric (purple robe)
N = Antis
               .....
               .AN..
               .CE..
               .TH.
               .....
               .....
               .....
               .....
               .....
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
```

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss is sure Antis isn't to be trusted anymore but stopping for a fight right here isn't a good thing. Once Antis tries to break away that will be the end of his so called new found freedom. Avakuss enhances his defenses without any signs of doing so while he continues to lead onward. The darkness is kept away just five feet ahead of him so he keeps his large greatsword in front of him.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Activate Precognition, Defensive for 19PP, gaining +7 insight to AC and saving throws for 19 minutes. Using concentration to hide the manifestation (auto pass).

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash feels the cold intensely, in a way that her body doesn't usually.  She makes no comment, but continues to float above and behind the centre of their small island of light.

----------


## Archmage1

In the absence of other information, Eilyra continues forwards at the cautious rate of 30 feet per round.

----------


## kinem

Round 2:

The party continues forward, but after only another 15', encounters a wall ahead.

Antis says *"This cavern is as wide as we walked, but longer in the other direction. Too dark to know which way to look for anything. There's an altar in here, and who knows what else."*

Ash and Center continue to feel the harmful effects of the cold.

OOC: Damage (1d6)[*3*] for Center and and (1d6)[*5*] for Ash

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing the wall, Eilyra reaches into her pack once more, and produces one of the black robes, before passing it to Ash.  "It might help.  Or you might just get bothered by the spirit again.  Be wary of what it says, if anything."
She then starts to the left, continuing for the usual 30 feet.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

With a grateful nod, Ash waves off the offered black robe.

_*That's a kindness, but I still have one of the black ones also.  But my own cloak is more likely to be of service if we encounter some difficulty here.  

*But...if this is a large cavern, perhaps we could pick up the pace a bit?*_

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss glances at Antis. *"If you've been in here, which way to the altar?"* If Antis doesn't answer quickly Avakuss turns left and keeps moving, staying within the light and moving as fast as the light source will.

----------


## paradox26

Taric doesn't feel the cold with the robe on, but feels sympathy for those who don't. "If you are harmed too badly by the cold, perhaps we can swap over before the cold brings you to death, so we all are harmed only somewhat instead of a couple of us being harmed greatly," he suggests. He sees Avakuss head to the left as they wait for Antiss to respond, and he starts to guide the group in the same direction, since he is on the left hand side of the freed human, so he can gently jostle everyone towards that side. Though if Antiss says to go in the opposite direction, he will immediately turn and start to head in that direction, being wary of staying close to Antiss at the same time, so the man can't escape.

----------


## kinem

Antis says *"Not sure. Been a long time."*

Moving to the left, the cavern wall begins to curve back 'south'.

Ash and Center continue to get frostbittten. Antis seems no worse for wear.

OOC: Damage (1d6)[*1*] for Center and and (1d6)[*2*] for Ash

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss (purple robe)
C = Center
H = Ash
E = Eilyra (10' torch, purple robe)
T = Taric (purple robe)
N = Antis
         XXXXXXXXXXX
         XX.........
         .AN........
         .CE........
         .TH........
         ...........
               .....
               .....
               .....
               .....
               .....
               .....
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
```

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra picks up the pace, shifting to 60 feet of movement per round, and continues following the wall, keeping an eye out for oddities.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash keeps an eye on the wall and her brain scanning for other minds up ahead.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Searching the wall as they go.  (1d20+37)[*42*]

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss is fine with the quicker pace. His eyes and sword focus forward while his awareness keeps focused on Antis expecting a betrayal. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Listen (1d20+10)[*30*]

----------


## kinem

Round 4:

The group continues to follow the cavern wall as it curves around, moving more quickly as the unnatural cold continues to harm Center-of-All ((1d6)[*4*]) and Ash ((1d6)[*6*]).

Just as the wall has curved some 90 degrees since you first started following it, you do see something new. Something large and shiny up against the wall. It's a mirror ... about 4 feet square and framed in metal, and placed in a nook so that its center is about 6' from the floor.

As soon as you catch sight of the mirror, you see your own reflection in it ... Is that the last thing you will ever see?

*OOC: Make a Will save (vs DC 23 but with a -5 penalty, so effectively vs DC 28) or be trapped within the mirror. When a creature is trapped, it is taken bodily into the mirror. Size is not a factor. A victims equipment (including clothing and anything being carried) remains behind.

A creature not aware of the nature of the device always sees its own reflection. The probability of a creature seeing its reflection, and thus needing to make the saving throw, drops to 50% if the creature is aware that the mirror traps life and seeks to avoid looking at it (treat as a gaze attack).*

Antis does see his own reflection and vanishes, leaving behind his pants and his rod.

If you have arcane sight and did not fall victim to the trapping effect, you can can now see that the mirror has a strong aura of abjuration magic.

OOC: PCs to act

Center's Will save (1d20+21)[*40*] vs DC 28

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss (purple robe)
C = Center
H = Ash
E = Eilyra (10' torch, purple robe)
T = Taric (purple robe)
N = Antis (vanished but left stuff behind)
M = Mirror of Life Trapping

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX.........
XXXXXX..............
XXXX................
XXX.................
XXAN................
XMCE...        .....
XXTH..         .....
XXX...         .....
               .....
               .....
               .....
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
```

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing the mirror, and realizing the trap moments before she sees herself, Eilyra shakes it off before she immediately closes her eyes and puts the robe she was offering Ash over the mirror, ensuring that the hood falls such that it covers the mirror, before she reaches down, and claims the rod Antis left behind.

Afterwards, she looks away from the covered mirror, and looks to see if anyone else was affected.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Anything magical among Antis's belongings?

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss sees the mirror and feels the pull of the mirror's magic. His disciplined mind resists the pull as Antis vanishes. Eilyra quickly covers the mirror. *"Good thinking. Wonder if Antis knew that was coming, and where he went. Is that mirror simply hanging? If so we could take it and study it later so we can finish here quicker."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Firmly believing that she had no soul left to steal, Ash simply stares impassively at the mirror until the dragging, sucking sensation creases.  She nods her approval of Eilyra's quick thinking.

_*I'm fairly sure that I can get Antis out, when we're ready for that to happen. But in the interim.*_

She drifts to the ground long enough to retrieve the strange metal rod, although not the pants. She offers it to Avakuss, then drifts up to examine how the mirror is affixed to the wall.

*Spoiler: Search*
Show

Looking at the wall to determine how the mirror is attached. Search: (1d20+37)[*39*]

----------


## paradox26

Taric feels a massively powerful drawing sensation as his very soul is attacked by the mirror. However, he manages to resist the pul by calling upon every ounce of his willpower, and after a long, almost eternal, moment, his soul embeds itself fully back into his body, and he moves out of the line of sight of the mirror, feeling a deep sense of fear at such an item's existence.

----------


## kinem

Other than Antis, none of the group was trapped into the mirror.

Eilyra, thinking quickly, threw a black robe over the mirror. While that prevents further trapping for now, you can't tell how the mirror might be held in place with the robe blocking the view. 

Both Eilyra and Ash reach for the iron rod that clattered to the ground when Antis vanished, and both pick it up simultaneously. Although Antis didn't seem to have a problem holding it, the metal rod proves to be intensely cold, and the purple robe doesn't protect Eilyra's hand. Both take (1d6)[*2*] damage from touching the rod.

Center ((1d6)[*4*]) and Ash ((1d6)[*4*]) continue to take damage from being exposed in the cold cavern.

OOC: Total damage so far:
Center 17, Ash 22, Eilyra 2

As before, Cold Resistance does not help against this cold. PCs to act.

----------


## Archmage1

As the freezing cold of the handle burns her hand, Eilyra quickly dumps it into her haversack.  "Better examine it in more detail elsewhere."
She then looks over the robe covered Mirror, before looking to Avakuss.  "Think you can move it without uncovering it?  We can examine it outside of this cold."

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss seeing both of them getting stung by the rod's cold thinks quickly. He grabs the corner of his cloak and lifts it to create a pseudo pouch but Eilyra quickly dumps the rod into her magical sack.*"They really embrace the divine cold. I'll see about the mirror. Turn away just in case."* Sword sheathed, he grabs the mirror by the sides along with the cloak ensuring the cloak doesn't slip off then lifts the mirror up and out.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

From her heritage, Ash had rarely noticed the cold growing up, and even magical cold had rarely done much harm to her.  This constant whittling away was becoming annoying.  She turns away from the mirror as Avakuss attempts to remove it from the wall.

_*Indeed.  Let's finish our examination of this literally benighted cavern, and move on.*_

----------


## kinem

Upon grabbing the metal sides of the mirror, even through the cloak, Avakuss feels the strange bite of the unearthly cold. He is able to pick it up, though.

OOC: (2d6)[*6*] damage

PCs to act

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing Avakuss grab the mirror, Eilyra continues to lead the way around the edge of the cavern, moving south, then east.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


60 feet of movement in total, so assuming there isn't another passage or anything, we should end up near the entrance)

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Seeing Avakuss wince with the not-cold upon grabbing the mirror, Ash quickly pulls out and unfolds her portable office/home, and points to the ladder down.

_*Avakuss, if you put it down on the first level down - just reach down and drop it - it'll be safe, and will have an opportunity to warm up before we need to examine it again.*_

Once he's done so and is clear of the pit, she folds it up again.

----------


## paradox26

Taric keeps looking away as the mirror is maneuvered. Then when the party starts moving again, he keeps up with the pace, trying to get out as soon as possible. He is careful to remain inside the light of the torch, though, not moving on ahead as he might otherwise do. He can't be sure that there aren't things waiting in the darkness, kept out by the protection of the light.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss nods and puts the mirror into the hole, careful to place it so that it faces the wall and with the cloak still covering it. He'll then continue leading on with Eilyra  controlling the direction and speed.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Gathering up the edges of her home, she efficiently refolds it and floats upward, ready to continue following Eilyra.

----------


## kinem

Continuing around the wall, the group is nearly back at the entry tunnel, having explored most of the left side of the dark cavern.

OOC: damage (1d6)[*5*] Center, (1d6)[*6*] Ash

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss (purple robe)
C = Center
H = Ash
E = Eilyra (10' torch, purple robe)
T = Taric (purple robe)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX.........
XXXXXX..............
XXXX................
XXX.................
XX.........    .....
X.......       .....
XX.........    .....
XXX.................
XXXX........A.......
XXXXXX......CE......
XXXXXXXXXXX.TH......
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
```

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra heads towards the exit, thinking that they could spend a bit of time examining the mirror, and planning their next move.

----------


## Cavir

*"Ash, take my cloak. I can deal with the cold better. Let's finish going through the area while we still have the incense. We can pick up the pace."* Avakuss will give Ash his cloak if she will take it.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods.  "Very well.  We have the center, and the other half of this room to explore.  Let's finish the edges first, then, the center."
With that, she changes her course and increases her speed, moving at a rate of 80 feet per round as she circles the chamber.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

The solemn young woman relents to Avakuss' kind offer.  She accepts the mysterious purple cloth with a nod.

*"Thank you.  Perhaps we can share back and forth."*

Quickly, she settles the purple cloak over her other one, and arranges it so that it drapes down between her temporarily-nonfunctional wings.  She then drifts forward, keeping pace with Eilyra's accelerated movement.

----------


## kinem

Passing a purple robe from one to another, and passing the entrance tunnel, the group continues to explore the dark cavern.

The wall of the cavern continues to curve, forming an oval shape similar to what you found on the other side.

OOC: 'Cold' Damage Center (1d6)[*3*], Avakuss (1d6)[*5*]

As you get near the rightmost side of the cavern, you see something ahead: a two-tiered black metal altar next to a strange circular area that begins to glow purple.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

This seems to be the place you saw in the vision with Antis.


Above the glowing circular area, a great black ball of impenetrable darkness appears. From the blackness spills a knot of writhing tentacles.

OOC: Time to roll initiative! Black Cyst (1d20+7)[*25*]

Note: In this encounter, all d20 rolls by the PCs (and Center) take a -5 penalty, including initiative.

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss
C = Center
H = Ash (purple robe)
E = Eilyra (10' torch, purple robe)
T = Taric (purple robe)
##
## = metal altar
00
00 = glowing circle + monster

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX.........
XXXXXX..............
XXXX................
XXX.................
XX.........    .....      ##00..XX
X.......       .....      ##00...X
XX.........    .....    ....AEH.XX
XXX.........................CT.XXX
XXXX..........................XXXX
XXXXXX......................XXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX............XXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
```

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

_*Ah.  That's the altar from Antis' memories.*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Initiative: (1d20+5)[*9*]

----------


## paradox26

Taric recoils momentarily at the sight of the black cyst and its tentacles. Then he prepares to fight, being prepared to destroy the thing as quickly as possible. He moves close enough to lash out at the tentacles, then strikes at them as they get near to him.


*Spoiler: [roll0*
Show

 Initiative check]
Moves closer to the tentacles, then attacks. (1d20+27)[*44*] Damage on a successful hit will be (1d8+10)[*16*], all rolls taking the -5 into account. If the thing is alive, it also take (2d4)[*3*] negative levels.

* post roll count doesn't match database

----------


## kinem

The strange monster is able to react to the situation before you are. A wild cackling sounds when it attacks!

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Make a DC 33 Will save or suffer a -5 insight penalty on all attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks for 1 round. This is a mind-affecting effect, and stacks with the other -5 penalty that the whole party is currently taking.

The monster then casts Confusion as a swift action: Will DC 19 or be Confused


Reaching out with its black tentacles, it attacks one of its closer foes: (1d3)[*1*]
OOC: 1 = Avakuss, 2 = Eilyra, 3 = Ash

8 Attacks, crit 19-20/x2
(1d20+35)[*38*], damage (1d6+13)[*16*]
(1d20+35)[*37*], damage (1d6+13)[*17*]
(1d20+35)[*40*], damage (1d6+13)[*16*]
(1d20+35)[*54*], damage (1d6+13)[*16*]
(1d20+35)[*55*], damage (1d6+13)[*16*]
(1d20+35)[*54*], damage (1d6+13)[*14*]
(1d20+35)[*52*], damage (1d6+13)[*16*]
(1d20+35)[*53*], damage (1d6+13)[*19*]

AOO vs Taric:
(1d20+35)[*38*], damage (1d6+13)[*16*]

Taric strikes the monster with his Dragonsplits. The wound quickly begins to heal, but the energy drain does indeed seem to harm the monster.

OOC: Ash, Avakuss, Eilyra to act

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss
C = Center
H = Ash (purple robe)
E = Eilyra (10' torch, purple robe)
T = Taric (purple robe)
##
## = metal altar
00
00 = glowing circle + monster

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX.........
XXXXXX..............
XXXX................
XXX.................
XX.........    .....      ##00..XX
X.......       .....      ##00T..X
XX.........    .....    ....AEH.XX
XXX.........................C..XXX
XXXX..........................XXXX
XXXXXX......................XXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX............XXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
```

----------


## kinem

3 possible crits:
(1d20+35)[*38*], damage (1d20+13)[*16*]
(1d20+35)[*38*], damage (1d20+13)[*25*]
(1d20+35)[*40*], damage (1d20+13)[*18*]

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Seeing Avakuss savaged by an array of tentacles, Ash quickly sends to the great warrior.

_*That looked very bad. Do you need healing?*_

Glancing briefly down at her left hand, Ash draws the power of the gauntlet up and into a defensive field around her body.

While waiting for a response from Avakuss, Ash risks connecting directly with the simple mind of the tentacle beast, trying to take a memory and leave a moment of stillness in its wake.

Finally, she tugs off the purple cloak that Avakuss had very kindly provided for her, reactivating the protections of her normal cloak underneath.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Her saves were made in the ooc thread.

Free action: shift all five of the bonus from her defending gauntlet  to AC.  Her AC is now 49.

Standard action: activates her Share My Vision ability on the tentacled creature. Will DC 25 or dazed for 1 round, and Ash gets a flash of its memories.

Move action: remove the purple cloak.

----------


## Archmage1

As the tentacles lash towards Avakuss, Eilyra takes advantage of the creature's distraction to chant a short, sharp word, one that feels somehow... evil, and she reaches forwards, and her black-lit touches the creature.  Avoiding it's reactive lashing, she quickly casts shield, raising a floating, arcane shield in an effort to block some of the creature's attacks before her movements accelerate, and she launches another bolt of death towards the creature.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


All spells are cast defensively, she can't fail the concentration checks.
Standard:  Casting Night's Caress
(1d20+29)[*49*] Touch attack(33 to confirm)
(1d20+22)[*32*] Spell Resistance
(15d6+5)[*62*] Damage(56 more if crit confirms, for 108 total) + (1d6+2)[*5*](6 more if crit confirms, and save fails, and if the con damage can crit, 11 total) CON damage(If a DC 27 fortitude save fails.  Damage always occurs, fort negates the con damage)

Swift:  Casting Shield(And using her circlet to not expend the slot)
Free:  Casting Haste

Standard 2:  Casting Enervation
(1d20+30)[*49*] Ranged Touch Attack(Which I believe provokes.  Eilyra as a defensive 50% miss chance now)
(1d20+22)[*34*] SR
(1d4)[*3*] Negative levels



*Spoiler: Status*
Show


AC 49
HP 254

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss takes the windmill of tentacle attacks but remains focused. *"You want a flurry of attacks? OK."* 

In a flash Avakuss transforms, tapping into nightmares that exist deep within any intelligent being from generations past. His skin is covered with ooze and four tentacles extending from his sides and back. Immediately the nightmare goliath starts pounding on the black cyst with trained hands and tentacles.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Was waiting on the Haste, thanks :)

Swift: Quickened Form of Doom, 17pp
+10 bonus on Disguise checks
Frightful Presence extraordinary ability on charge. Opp w/n 30' w/ fewer HD. Will DC 16+CHA or shaken for 5d6 rounds. Mind-affecting.
+5 Nat armor
DR 5/-
+4 STR bonus
+10 land speed
+10 Climb/Jump
4 Tentacles

Full attack: Flurry of attacks plus tentacle attacks. Ten total! Fists are Crit on 19+

Haste: (1d20+28)[*46*] (+15 BAB, +4 weapon, +12 STR, +1 Focus, +1 Haste, -5 room)
Damage: (4d8+16)[*31*] + (1d6)[*3*] Electricity (+4 weapon, +12 str) Adamantine/Good

Flurry1: (1d20+28)[*34*] 
Damage: (4d8+16)[*28*] + (1d6)[*6*] Electricity (+4 weapon, +12 str) Adamantine/Good

Flurry2: (1d20+28)[*46*] 
Damage: (4d8+16)[*25*] + (1d6)[*3*] Electricity (+4 weapon, +12 str) Adamantine/Good

Flurry3: (1d20+28)[*43*] 
Damage: (4d8+16)[*33*] + (1d6)[*5*] Electricity (+4 weapon, +12 str) Adamantine/Good

Flurry4: (1d20+23)[*35*] 
Damage: (4d8+16)[*44*] + (1d6)[*1*] Electricity (+4 weapon, +12 str) Adamantine/Good

Flurry5: (1d20+18)[*37*] 
Damage: (4d8+16)[*35*] + (1d6)[*3*] Electricity (+4 weapon, +12 str) Adamantine/Good

Tentacle1: (1d20+23)[*31*] (+15 BAB, +4 weapon, +12 STR, +1 Focus, +1 Haste, -5 room, -5 secondary)
Damage: (2d8+6)[*16*] Adamantine/Good

Tentacle2: (1d20+23)[*42*]
Damage: (2d8+6)[*13*] Adamantine/Good

Tentacle3: (1d20+23)[*39*] 
Damage: (2d8+6)[*15*] Adamantine/Good

Tentacle4: (1d20+23)[*40*] 
Damage: (2d8+6)[*18*] Adamantine/Good

220/297hp
AC52
DR5/-

----------


## kinem

The monster appears to be given an opening to attack Eilyra when she casts a ranged attack at it within its reach, but having recently taken an opportunity to attack Taric when he closed for melee, it is unprepared to take advantage of that  :Small Red Face: 

It appears that the tentacled monster has started a trend as Avakuss tries on the look. Eilyra's spells and Avakuss' powerful blows appear to hurt the monster, though not as much as might have been hoped. Two of his fist attacks miss, while his tentacles seem barely able to even hurt the monster. (DR 15)

Center-of-All now springs into action. A huge golden halberd again suddenly appears in his hands as he swings it towards the tentacled horror.

OOC: Center attacks (damage includes +4d6 for a target with no Neutral alignment component) 
(1d20+23)[*27*], damage (6d6+12)[*29*] vs AC 36
(1d20+18)[*26*], damage (6d6+12)[*36*]
(1d20+13)[*19*], damage (6d6+12)[*30*]
(1d20+8)[*27*], damage (6d6+12)[*39*]
(1d20+23)[*37*], damage (6d6+12)[*36*] haste

The Black Cyst seems to be taking the worse of the exchange so far, and it tries a new tactic. It retreats into the darkness, and sends Waves of Exhaustion over the party.

OOC: AC 40 vs AOOs due to Mobility feat.

Waves of Exhaustion: No saving throw. An exhausted character moves at half speed and takes a 6 penalty to Strength and Dexterity. After 1 hour of complete rest, an exhausted character becomes fatigued. A fatigued character becomes exhausted by doing something else that would normally cause fatigue.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Once again, DC 33 Will save or suffer a -5 insight penalty on all attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks for 1 round. This is a mind-affecting effect, and stacks with the other -5 penalty that the whole party is currently taking.

The monster then casts Confusion as a swift action: Will DC 19 or be Confused

Mindsight shows that the monster retreated 15' back, 20' to your left, and 15' up.


PCs to act

----------


## kinem

OOC: And let's not forget cold damage for Center (1d6)[*4*] and Avakuss (1d6)[*1*]

Center AOO (1d20+23)[*42*], damage (4d6+12)[*24*]

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

The winged woman shakes off the persistent whispers in her mind, and lashes out with magic to counter the retreating tentacle-beast's magic.  But she is in the creature's home, in the seat of its power, and her anti-magic is ineffective.  The beast's magic washes over her, draining her of vitality and strength.  Bad for Ash, but worse for others who might have to leap forward in combat with the beast.

Reaching down, Ash touches the abruptly tentacular Avakuss, lifting the fog of exhaustion besetting him. Mentally, she shares the new location of the beast with her colleagues.

_*The tentacle beast is on the move.  It has moved 20' to our left, about 15' back, and about 15' up in the air.*_

She doesn't move forward herself, yet, not wanting to get in the way of possible lunging and leaping that might ensue.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard action: cast Restoration on Avakuss, to alleviate the Exhaustion.

----------


## Cavir

The cyst's movement gives Avakuss another opening to strike, which he takes advantage of.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

AoO: (1d20+27)[*46*] (+15 BAB, +4 weapon, +9 STR, +1 Focus, +1 Haste, -5 room, +2 AoO from Bracers)
Damage: (4d8+13)[*28*] + (1d6)[*6*]Electricity (+4 weapon, +9 str) Adamantine/Good

The exhaustion wave is after the AoO. Ash then cancels the exhaustion for Avakuss (thanks!)
Did it seem to be affected by the electricity? Normal action still to come.

EDIT: The exhaustion is after the AoO so I used the wrong STR. Add +3 to attack and damage.

----------


## Archmage1

Feeling the wave of exhaustion flood over her shortly after the Cyst flees, Eilyra staggers under the weight of the robe, her armor, and her pack for a moment, before an answering surge of strength flows from her muleback cords.  With directionality provided by Ash, she turns, and slowly flies over to the tentacle creature, aiming to get above it, soas to not interfere with another charge from Taric.
_I really hate being at the receiving end of that spell.  Things were going well, but Waves is rather crippling._

As the creature comes into the dome of light provided by the torch she still held, she quickly assesses the creature's spell resistance, before pulling necromantic energy from the air into her hand, and touching the creature's nearest tentacle to discharge that energy into it.

Not missing a beat, she quickly follows up with a more fiery touch, directed at the base of one of the tentacles.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Moving above the Cyst.
Casting Assay Spell Resistance
Casting Vampiric touch, and attempting to touch.  If missed, making another attack.
If she hits, casting combust, and trying again.

(1d20+22)[*41*] Touch(-8 total for exhaustion/penalty included)
(10d6)[*45*] damage
(1d20+27)[*32*] Spell Resistance(Does not fail on a 1, and including the -5)

(Casting Combust, and using her headband to recover the slot.  Also, a DC 15 reflex save or the Cyst catches on fire)
(1d20+22)[*31*] Touch 2(-8 still included)
(10d8)[*51*] Fire damage(Or use the previous damage for vampiric touch)
(1d20+27)[*37*] Spell Resistance(Does not fail on a 1, and including the -5)

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss receives a double blessing from her winged ally, removing the draining energy and the new location of the enemy. He glances in that direction and notices the altar in line with where the prey has fled to. He focuses the power of his mind into his voice, calling out *"COWARD!"*. The cone of power pulses through the altar and the cyst. 

As Eilyra moves to pursue, Avakuss moves too to get within 10' of the creature and stay within the light.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Energy Cone, Sonic, 19pp. 60' cone to hit the altar and cyst while missing the party. Sonic ignores hardness. (19d6-19)[*34*]
Reflex DC29 for half damage
PR if needed (1d20+19)[*36*]  (forgot to do -5 on this roll)

----------


## kinem

Avakuss strikes the monster; his blow does some damage, but the electricity has no effect.

Eilyra's approach to the monster gives it an opportunity to attack her with a tentacle, but her spells appear effective.

OOC: Attack (1d20+34)[*45*], damage (1d6+8)[*14*]
No Power Attack this time. It has Blindsight, so I don't think the % miss chance applies.

OOC: Reflex (1d20+20)[*30*] vs Combust DC 15

As Avakuss unleashes a sonic blast, a loud metallic ringing sounds from the metal altar, followed by a sound like that of shattering glass, though none is visible!

Immediately. some kind of swirling energy starts to appear over both the altar and the glowing circle. It would seem that something more is on the way ...

The monster attempts to dodge Avakuss' sound blast, though it screeches in pain as the loud sound rattles it a bit worse than you might expect. (OOC: vulnerability to sonic  :Small Red Face: )

OOC: Reflex (1d20+20)[*25*] vs Sonic DC 29

OOC: Taric to act

----------


## paradox26

Taric, finally having discovered an enemy that his souldrinking weapons can fight, lashes out with them, slashing wildly with both of his dragonsplits in an attempt to destroy the creature for good.


*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


Uses Pounce as an ability as he moves forward to attack the cyst again.
(1d20+27)[*46*] to attack, (1d8+15)[*21*] for damage, plus (2d6)[*8*] Holy damage, plus (2d4)[*4*] levels drained.
(1d20+22)[*30*] to attack, (1d8+15)[*17*] for damage, plus (2d6)[*6*] Holy damage, plus (2d4)[*4*] levels drained.
(1d20+17)[*30*] to attack, (1d8+15)[*23*] for damage, plus (2d6)[*6*] Holy damage, plus (2d4)[*7*] levels drained.
(1d20+12)[*24*] to attack, (1d8+15)[*22*] for damage, plus (2d6)[*6*] Holy damage, plus (2d4)[*3*] levels drained.
(1d20+27)[*43*] to attack, (1d8+15)[*18*] for damage, plus (2d6)[*5*] Holy damage, plus (2d4)[*5*] levels drained.
(1d20+22)[*33*] to attack, (1d8+15)[*17*] for damage, plus (2d6)[*5*] Holy damage, plus (2d4)[*5*] levels drained.
(1d20+17)[*26*] to attack, (1d8+15)[*17*] for damage, plus (2d6)[*5*] Holy damage, plus (2d4)[*7*] levels drained.

----------


## kinem

After being slashed by a couple of Taric's draining strikes, the Black Cyst drops to the ground. Although out cold for the moment, the monster's many wounds still appear to be slowly healing.

Center casts a spell-like ability, healing Avakuss back to full health.

Meanwhile, however, the metal altar transforms! Barely illuminated by the purple glow from the portal, it grows taller and rockier. A living pillar of black rock towers over the ground before you. Its angular body is covered with spikes and sharp ridges. It unfurls three long arms, each ending in a long, vicious point: Two extend slightly forward, while the third sprouts from the center of its back to loom over its head. Three short, powerful legs support it like a tripod.

*Spoiler*
Show




The strange creature attacks Taric with its three arms!
Attack (1d20+30)[*31*], damage (2d6+11)[*16*] + (1d6)[*1*] cold
Attack (1d20+30)[*37*], damage (2d6+11)[*17*] + (1d6)[*3*] cold
Attack (1d20+30)[*49*], damage (2d6+11)[*20*] + (1d6)[*6*] cold

As if that weren't bad enough, another monster appears on top of the glowing gate. It appears roughly humanoid in shape, standing 9 feet tall. Its mossgreen hide is rubbery and mottled green and gray. Instead of arms, it possesses five tentacles, lined with suckers, barbs, and eyes, and tipped with toothy mouths. A writhing, hairlike mass is situated where a head might sit on a natural creature. The legs end in great three-toed feet.

*Spoiler*
Show




This twisted troll-like monster casts _shield_ on itself as a quickened SLA, then attacks Avakuss!
Attack (1d20+35)[*55*], damage (2d8+17)[*23*]; grapple (1d20+40)[*52*]
Attack (1d20+35)[*51*], damage (2d8+17)[*25*]; grapple (1d20+40)[*53*]
Attack (1d20+35)[*51*], damage (2d8+17)[*23*]; grapple (1d20+40)[*45*]
Attack (1d20+35)[*36*], damage (2d8+17)[*28*]; grapple (1d20+40)[*49*]
Attack (1d20+35)[*44*], damage (2d8+17)[*24*]; grapple (1d20+40)[*50*]
If it hits, it attempts to start a grapple as a free action without provoking AOO.
If 2 or more attacks hit, it rends for an additional (4d8+25)[*43*] damage.

OOC: "Cold" damage Avakuss (1d6)[*6*], Center (1d6)[*6*]

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss
C = Center
H = Ash (purple robe)
E = Eilyra (10' torch, purple robe)
T = Taric (purple robe)

RR
RR = Black Rock Triskelion

PP
PP = glowing circle + Psuedonatural Troll

BB
BB = Black Cyst (down)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX............XXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXX..................BB..XXXXXX
XXXX....................BBE...XXXX
XXX......................T.....XXX
XX........................RRPP..XX
X.........................RRPP...X
XX..........................A...XX
XXX.........................CH.XXX
XXXX..........................XXXX
XXXXXX......................XXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX............XXXXXXXXXXX^ 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
```




PCs to act

----------


## kinem

BRT attack #3 crit confirm (1d20+30)[*41*], extra damage (6d6+33)[*55*]

PT attack #1 crit confirm (1d20+35)[*46*], extra damage (2d8+17)[*27*]

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash takes in the new entries to the field, and grimaces as she suffers the effects of the cold, now that the purple robe has been removed.  She sends first to her colleagues.

_*The tentacle beast is not dead, and is slowly recovering. Since we've discovered its vulnerability to cold, a sonic attack might be needed to finish it off.  

*If you can focus your efforts on the trollish creature first, I'm going to try to take control of the three-legged rock-creature. If it starts to attack the troll, please refrain from attacking it for the moment.*_

In a flash, she casts a powerful spell that attempts to ensnare the mind of the rock beast.  She tries sending to it telepathically.

_*Please defend me by striking down the troll-horror beside you.*_

She immediately follows up by pulling out a wand and tapping Centre with it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Knowledge checks to get any sense of what the two new critters are. I'm going to assume Knowledge (the planes) is most appropriate.
Troll-thing: (1d20+18)[*28*]
Rock-thing: (1d20+18)[*21*]

Free action: 5' step SW.

Swift action: Divine Metamagic (quickened) Dominate Monster on the rock-thing.  Possible Spell Resistance check (-5 is factored in), and if there is SR, using Sudden Insight to add a d6 to this check: (1d20+16)[*27*] + (1d6)[*6*].  Will save DC 32 negates.

Move action: pull the Wand of Restoration from her Haversack.

Standard action: use the Wand of Restoration on Centre to eliminate the exhaustion effect on him.

Ash took off the purple robe (so as to get the benefits of her Starmantle Cloak, in case she gets targeted), so takes (1d6)[*5*] of the cold damage.

----------


## paradox26

Taric takes just a single hit from the rocky creature, but it is a savage blow indeed, and he reels under its power. Fortunately, a small blessing is that he is resistant to its cold attack. He follows instructions, as he was about to attack the rocky monster. Instead, he attacks the green creature as instructed, blades flashing with power as he lashes out.

*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


He only took the last of the three hits, but it was a critical, so he took a lot of damage.

Makes a full attack against the green creature.
(1d20+27)[*42*] attack 1, damage (1d8+15)[*23*] + (2d6)[*3*] Holy damage, + (2d4)[*7*] levels drained.
(1d20+22)[*34*] attack 1, damage (1d8+15)[*21*] + (2d6)[*7*] Holy damage, + (2d4)[*5*] levels drained.
(1d20+17)[*22*] attack 1, damage (1d8+15)[*23*] + (2d6)[*12*] Holy damage, + (2d4)[*4*] levels drained.
(1d20+12)[*13*] attack 1, damage (1d8+15)[*22*] + (2d6)[*7*] Holy damage, + (2d4)[*5*] levels drained.
(1d20+27)[*33*] attack 1, damage (1d8+15)[*19*] + (2d6)[*6*] Holy damage, + (2d4)[*4*] levels drained.
(1d20+22)[*25*] attack 1, damage (1d8+15)[*17*] + (2d6)[*4*] Holy damage, + (2d4)[*6*] levels drained.
(1d20+17)[*19*] attack 1, damage (1d8+15)[*23*] + (2d6)[*7*] Holy damage, + (2d4)[*7*] levels drained.
Note that I have taken the -5 to roll into account, so if that is no longer in effect please add five to each attack roll.

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing the Black Cyst crumble under Taric's charge, Eilyra quickly makes sure it will stay down with a disintegrate, before she turns back to the portal, just in time to see the animating alter and the activation of the portal.

_Unfortunate.  I had hoped for enough time to cast before the portal activated.  A twisted troll, and an animated object?  A golem?  Or an elemental?  More likely a golem, but it could be an aberration._

Not wasting any time on swearing, Eilyra quickly shifts focus, and casts a Dimensional Lock over the portal, before she moves to flank the Animated Alter and the troll.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss is thankful for the healing from Center. Who knew how much would be coming through the gate?

The troll comes through the portal and focuses its attention on the goliath. Each tentacle would assuredly have struck and stuck to a lesser opponent. Avakuss is able to dodge each except for one. That one was to be a solid hit in the troll's thoughts but Avakuss' displacement cloak successfully fooled it. 

Avakuss steps to give himself room. With a mere through the goliath grows in size beyond that of the troll, living rock, and black thing. *"I'll show you a flurry of strikes."* His fists are a blur of movement striking at the troll. His own four tentacles add to the assault.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Scary- I reviewed my AC again and forgot that Form of Doom grants +4 Nat Armor, upping me to AC58! Until I use Expansion at least. Burning through PP fast. Going to be a mess to clean up my sheet after all these temporary bonuses but there are worse issues to have  :Small Smile: 

5' move west. 
Swift: Quickened Expansion. 7PP to grow to Large (effectively Huge from Powerful Build)
Full: Flurry of Blows with Haste and Form of Doom tentacles. (10 total attacks)
Since I moved some to make room, assuming Eilyra isn't flanking with me. +2 to attack if I'm wrong.

Crit on 19+) for fist, Nat 20 for tentacles.

Fist1: (1d20+28)[*35*] (+15 BAB, +13 STR, +4 Magic, +1 Focus, +1 Haste, -1 Size, -5 temple) 
damage: (6d8+17)[*45*] Bludgeon + roll]1d6[/roll] Electric.  (+13 STR, +4 Weapon) Specials: Adamantine, Good 

Fist2: (1d20+28)[*33*] 
damage: (6d8+17)[*38*] Bludgeon + roll]1d6[/roll] Electric  

Fist3: (1d20+28)[*46*] 
damage: (6d8+17)[*39*] Bludgeon + roll]1d6[/roll] Electric

Fist4: (1d20+28)[*45*] 
damage: (6d8+17)[*44*] Bludgeon + roll]1d6[/roll] Electric

Fist5: (1d20+23)[*30*] 
damage: (6d8+17)[*46*] Bludgeon + roll]1d6[/roll] Electric

Fist6: (1d20+18)[*25*] 
damage: (6d8+17)[*48*] Bludgeon + roll]1d6[/roll] Electric

Tentacle1: (1d20+23)[*39*] 
damage: (2d8+6)[*17*] Bludgeon

Tentacle2: (1d20+23)[*37*] 
damage: (2d8+6)[*12*] Bludgeon

Tentacle3: (1d20+23)[*40*] 
damage: (2d8+6)[*21*] Bludgeon

Tentacle4: (1d20+23)[*39*] 
damage: (2d8+6)[*16*] Bludgeon

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

This is the Astral Plane, so you can Quicken one spell/round, no DMM needed  :Small Big Grin: 

Knowledge (the Planes) DC Result on the rock-thing:
18 This strange, rocky creature is obviously an elemental. This result reveals all elemental traits and the earth subtype.


OOC: Black Cyst Fort vs disintegrate damage DC 28 (1d20+25)[*29*]

Incredibly, neither Taric nor Avakuss, despite their attacks being both numerous and expertly aimed, manage to land a telling blow against the strangely strong natural armor of the troll-like monster. (OOC: AC 55)

Center-of-All takes note of that and tries a different tactic. Stepping forward beside Avakuss, he blasts away at the beast with cones of cold aimed to the front and side so as to avoid hitting any allies.

OOC:
(1d20+14)[*28*] vs SR 30; damage (15d6)[*55*]; troll Reflex (1d20+9)[*29*] vs DC 23
(1d20+14)[*22*] vs SR 30; damage (15d6)[*58*]; troll Reflex (1d20+9)[*13*] vs DC 23 (swift)

Falling under Ash's sway, the strange stony elemental attacks the troll-creature:
Attack [roll]1d20+30)[/roll], damage (2d6+11)[*21*] + [/roll]1d6[/roll] cold
Attack [roll]1d20+30)[/roll], damage (2d6+11)[*18*] + [/roll]1d6[/roll] cold
Attack [roll]1d20+30)[/roll], damage (2d6+11)[*20*] + [/roll]1d6[/roll] cold

The unnatural troll-like monster shouts in frustration, the sound coming from the mouths on its tentacles. It quickly casts blur on itself (20% miss chance; swift action).

Surrounded by foes, the monster lashes out in all directions!
Attack (1d20+35)[*36*], damage (2d8+17)[*28*]; grapple (1d20+40)[*53*] vs Avakuss
Attack (1d20+35)[*42*], damage (2d8+17)[*27*]; grapple (1d20+40)[*46*] vs Center
Attack (1d20+35)[*49*], damage (2d8+17)[*27*]; grapple (1d20+40)[*60*] vs elemental
Attack (1d20+35)[*55*], damage (2d8+17)[*30*]; grapple (1d20+40)[*47*] vs Eilyra
Attack (1d20+35)[*40*], damage (2d8+17)[*31*]; grapple (1d20+40)[*41*] vs Taric

OOC: Cold damage (1d6)[*1*] Avakuss, (1d6)[*4*] Center, (1d6)[*3*] Ash

PCs to act.

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
AA = Avakuss
AA

C = Center
H = Ash (purple robe)
E = Eilyra (10' torch, purple robe)
T = Taric (purple robe)

RR
RR = Black Rock Triskelion

PP
PP = glowing circle + Psuedonatural Troll

BB
BB = Black Cyst (down)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX............XXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXX..................BB..XXXXXX
XXXX....................BB....XXXX
XXX........................TE..XXX
XX........................RRPP..XX
X.........................RRPP...X
XX.........................AAC..XX
XXX........................AAH.XXX
XXXX..........................XXXX
XXXXXX......................XXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX............XXXXXXXXXXX^ 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX..XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
```

----------


## kinem

Falling under Ash's sway, the strange stony elemental attacks the troll-creature:
Attack (1d20+30)[*34*], damage (2d6+11)[21] + (1d6)[*6*] cold
Attack (1d20+30)[*39*], damage (2d6+11)[18] + (1d6)[*3*] cold
Attack (1d20+30)[*44*], damage (2d6+11)[20] + (1d6)[*2*] cold

Crit confirm vs Eilyra (1d20+35)[*49*]
The creature is not affected by the miss chance that applies to attacks against a concealed target.

----------


## kinem

Extra damage (2d8+17)[*20*]

----------


## Archmage1

Just Eilyra moves to flank the troll, it lashes out wildly, leaving her unable to evade due do her momentum.  With the fist of the presumably mighty troll lashing towards her, she... flickers as she casts a defensive spell, Greater Mirror Image, almost by instinct.
Instead of one Eilyra, there are nine Eilyras.
Well, eight, after the fist passes through one and disperses, although it quickly re-forms as she prepares to fight this creature.  _That was too close.  Whatever stitched this thing together knew what it was doing._  Taking a brief moment to recover from her immediate casting, she quickly gestures and chants, conjuring a sticky glittery coating to cover the troll before she has a chance to speak.
"Target the mind.  Trolls are doughty, but are not strong willed, although this one is quite resistant to magic."
She also gives the troll a solid kick in an effort to distract it for Taric to take advantage of(+2 to Taric's next attack)
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


It has a fort of +16, but a will of +8.
SR 30



*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Casting Glitterdust.
DC 24 will save, or be affected by glitterdust(While the blind 50% miss chance might not apply, -9 to AC is still a pretty solid debuff)  Spell Resistance need not apply.
Aid Another(Taric) to give him a +2 bonus on his next attack.(BAB of 17, so she makes the DC 10, even with her strength modifier of -1, and the -5 penalty)

Status:
AC 50
HP 299
Greater Mirror Image(8 images)
Arcane Sight
Elemental body(Crit immunity, fly speed)

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash sends first to the rock elemental thing.

_*Thank you for defending me!  I feel safer already!  But I'm especially afraid that that black tentacle thing over there will come back and try to get me.  Could you go hit it as hard and as often as you can?*_

She turns to respond mentally to Eilyra's suggestion.

*I can follow up with fire, but first I'll see if I can slow it down.*

Turning to the possibly-blind troll, she weaves another quick spell, drifts a bit further back out of its reach, and then conjures black flames into her palm.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift action: Casting a quickened Slow on the troll and the Black Cyst.  Once again, adding Sudden Insight to overcome SR, if applicable: (1d20+15)[*20*] plus (1d6)[*5*].  Will DC 26 negates.

Free action: 5' step south.

Standard action: Casts Darkfire.

----------


## kinem

OOC: Troll Will (1d20+8)[*14*] vs Glitterdust DC 24

It appears that attacking the Black Cyst goes against the elemental's nature, perhaps a recognition that the creature serves its true master, so it tries to resist:
(1d20+29)[*46*] vs Will DC 32

Ash's Slow spell didn't beat the SR of the troll or the Cyst.

OOC: Taric and Avakuss to act. Taric may be grappled (see above).

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss was impressed with the troll avoiding all injury. *"Make sure the first beast doesn't get back up. Let Center, the rock, and I keep the troll busy in melee."*  The martial master's whole body bursts into threatening flames and he rapidly strikes at the troll again.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Well, the CR for this fight has gone up just slightly  :Small Eek: 
The -5 means I'd need a 16+ to beat the troll's SR. Ouch. Time for non-SR plans.

Swift: Activate Rage of the Remorhaz (11pp). Anything touching me takes 4d6 fire damage. If I hit it should count as touching since I'm using natural attacks.

Full: Flurry of Fists + tentacles. Basically need to start rolling Nat20's but the Glitterdust should help. Let's see how many I can get here. Crit threat 19+ for fists. Will roll for Blur if there are any hits.

Haste Fist: (1d20+28)[*30*] (+15 BAB, +13 STR, +4 Magic, +1 Focus, +1 Haste, -1 Size, -5 temple)
damage: (6d8+17)[*38*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*6*] Electric + (4d6)[*18*] Fire. (+13 STR, +4 Weapon) Specials: Adamantine, Good

Fist1: (1d20+28)[*44*] (+15 BAB, +13 STR, +4 Magic, +1 Focus, +1 Haste, -1 Size, -5 temple)
damage: (6d8+17)[*51*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*5*] Electric + (4d6)[*17*] Fire. (+13 STR, +4 Weapon) Specials: Adamantine, Good

Fist2: (1d20+28)[*44*] (+15 BAB, +13 STR, +4 Magic, +1 Focus, +1 Haste, -1 Size, -5 temple)
damage: (6d8+17)[*50*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*5*] Electric + (4d6)[*12*] Fire. (+13 STR, +4 Weapon) Specials: Adamantine, Good

Fist3: (1d20+28)[*31*] (+15 BAB, +13 STR, +4 Magic, +1 Focus, +1 Haste, -1 Size, -5 temple)
damage: (6d8+17)[*51*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*5*] Electric + (4d6)[*19*] Fire. (+13 STR, +4 Weapon) Specials: Adamantine, Good

Fist4: (1d20+23)[*33*] (+15 BAB, +13 STR, +4 Magic, +1 Focus, +1 Haste, -1 Size, -5 temple)
damage: (6d8+17)[*43*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*2*] Electric + (4d6)[*14*] Fire. (+13 STR, +4 Weapon) Specials: Adamantine, Good

Fist5: (1d20+18)[*20*] (+15 BAB, +13 STR, +4 Magic, +1 Focus, +1 Haste, -1 Size, -5 temple)
damage: (6d8+17)[*51*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*5*] Electric + (4d6)[*14*] Fire. (+13 STR, +4 Weapon) Specials: Adamantine, Good

Tentacle1: (1d20+23)[*40*]
damage: (2d8+6)[*14*] Bludgeon, Adamantine, Good + (4d6)[*16*] Fire.

Tentacle2: (1d20+23)[*38*]
damage: (2d8+6)[*18*] Bludgeon, Adamantine, Good + (4d6)[*10*] Fire.

Tentacle3: (1d20+23)[*29*]
damage: (2d8+6)[*12*] Bludgeon, Adamantine, Good + (4d6)[*14*] Fire.

Tentacle4: (1d20+23)[*39*]
damage: (2d8+6)[*13*] Bludgeon, Adamantine, Good + (4d6)[*16*] Fire.

----------


## paradox26

Taric prepares to attack the Cyst once again, to finally kill it, but the green creature manages to snare him with a tentacle, grappling him and holding him stationary. He struggles, but has difficulty in getting free.

----------


## kinem

The unnatural troll-like monster's tentacle grabs Taric and begins to crush the life out of him.

Meanwhile, Avakuss' numerous blows still can't penetrate the monster's tough hide, even after Eilyra blinded the creature with the glitterdust.

Rather than waste time trying to do what Avakuss couldn't, Center reaches out to touch Taric, using his spell-like abilities to cast _heal_ (150 hp) and _freedom of movement_.

The latter is not normally available to aurumach rilmani, but thinking back on recent events, this is not the first time you have seen a powerful outsider manifest unusual powers.

----------


## paradox26

Taric, under the effects of Center's spell, manages to slip free of the troll. He starts to immediately attack the Black Cyst with his dragonsplits, lashing out frantically in an attempt to kill the thing once and for all, and to prevent it from regenerating.


*Spoiler: OOC Actions*
Show


(1d20+29)[*49*] attack roll 1, Damage (1d8+15)[*21*], plus (2d6)[*8*] Holy damage, plus (2d4)[*8*] level drain.
(1d20+22)[*42*] attack roll 2, Damage (1d8+15)[*16*], plus (2d6)[*10*] Holy damage, plus (2d4)[*4*] level drain.
(1d20+17)[*25*] attack roll 3, Damage (1d8+15)[*20*], plus (2d6)[*7*] Holy damage, plus (2d4)[*3*] level drain.
(1d20+12)[*28*] attack roll 4, Damage (1d8+15)[*20*], plus (2d6)[*7*] Holy damage, plus (2d4)[*2*] level drain.
(1d20+27)[*35*] attack roll 1, Damage (1d8+15)[*23*], plus (2d6)[*6*] Holy damage, plus (2d4)[*2*] level drain.
(1d20+22)[*34*] attack roll 2, Damage (1d8+15)[*16*], plus (2d6)[*10*] Holy damage, plus (2d4)[*6*] level drain.
(1d20+17)[*26*] attack roll 3, Damage (1d8+15)[*17*], plus (2d6)[*8*] Holy damage, plus (2d4)[*5*] level drain.

----------


## kinem

Taric's attacks succeed in draining the life out of the Black Cyst.

The elemental creature, now free of Ash's spell that had controlled it, attacks Taric in revenge for his attack on the Cyst:
Attack (1d20+30)[*49*], damage (2d6+11)[*21*] + (1d6)[*3*] cold
Attack (1d20+30)[*47*], damage (2d6+11)[*17*] + (1d6)[*5*] cold
Attack (1d20+30)[*31*], damage (2d6+11)[*20*] + (1d6)[*3*] cold

Now blind and enraged, with Taric having slipped out of its grasp, the troll-like monster roars in frustration and attacks again!

Attack (1d20+35)[*44*], damage (2d8+17)[*22*] vs Avakuss
Attack (1d20+35)[*42*], damage (2d8+17)[*24*] vs Center
Attack (1d20+35)[*53*], damage (2d8+17)[*31*]; grapple (1d20+40)[*44*] vs Ash
Attack (1d20+35)[*37*], damage (2d8+17)[*24*] vs Eilyra
Attack (1d20+35)[*53*], damage (2d8+17)[*28*] vs Taric

OOC: Cold damage (1d6)[*2*] Avakuss, (1d6)[*3*] Center, (1d6)[*3*] Ash

PCs to act.

----------


## kinem

Triskelion vs Taric 1st attack 
Crit Confirm (1d20+30)[*32*], extra damage (6d6+33)[*55*]

----------


## Archmage1

Easily bending under the flailings of the blinded troll, Eilyra quickly swaps out the torch for her sword as she considers her options.  _Psuedonatural troll.  Extremely high armor, and spell resistance... with the malus of this place, high enough spell resistance that I'm not likely to get through, not without another assay, which is best saved for later.  With the blind, and a bit of luck, I can hit it, especially with Avakuss present to distract it._

Putting her plan into action, Eilyra's sword flares with both fire and brilliant arcane light before she lashes out at the troll, every motion straining with effort as she lashes out five times, trying to take advantage of the blindness to land a hit or two.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Free:  Swap to her sword.
Free:  Arcane Strike(Wish)

Full attack(-8 to attacks included(5 from malus, 3 from exhaustion), balanced by +2 from flanking, +5 from knowledge devotion, and +9 from arcane strike, +1 haste)
(1d20+43)[*48*] Attack 1
(1d10+12)[*17*] Damage + *5*(Knowledge devotion) + (1d6)[*3*] Fire + (9d4)[*26*] Arcane Strike

(1d20+38)[*47*] Attack 2
(1d10+12)[*20*] Damage + *5*(Knowledge devotion) + (1d6)[*1*] Fire + (9d4)[*22*] Arcane Strike

(1d20+33)[*52*] Attack 3
(1d10+12)[*16*] Damage + *5*(Knowledge devotion) + (1d6)[*2*] Fire + (9d4)[*27*] Arcane Strike

(1d20+28)[*44*] Attack 4
(1d10+12)[*21*] Damage + *5*(Knowledge devotion) + (1d6)[*3*] Fire + (9d4)[*21*] Arcane Strike

(1d20+43)[*62*] Attack 5(Separate standard action)
(1d10+12)[*15*] Damage + *5*(Knowledge devotion) + (1d6)[*1*] Fire + (9d4)[*21*] Arcane Strike

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Having ample evidence that her spells were unlikely to pierce the extraordinary defenses of the deformed troll, Ash tries another tactic.  She quickly conjures a tiny ball of flame into the palm of her gauntlet and hurls it at the troll.  

If the fire seems to have no impact, she switches target to the rock-beast that had just slipped from her control.  If the fire does seem to hurt the troll, though, she begins hurling flame after flame at the troll-beast.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift action: casting Darkfire. 

She then full-attacks by throwing the flame.  She'll throw at the troll until she makes contact, testing to see if the flame actually hurts it.  If it doesn't, she'll finish the full attack targeting the rock elemental.  Again, using Sudden Insight to add to her SR check: (1d20+15)[*32*] plus (1d6)[*3*]

RTA Attack 1 (factoring in -4 for firing into melee and the environmental -5): (1d20+19)[*24*]
Attack 1 damage: (5d6)[*15*] fire

RTA Attack 2 (factoring in -4 for firing into melee and the environmental -5): (1d20+14)[*34*]
Attack 2 damage: (5d6)[*20*] fire

RTA Attack 3 (factoring in -4 for firing into melee and the environmental -5): (1d20+9)[*17*]
Attack 3 damage: (5d6)[*18*] fire

----------


## kinem

Eilyra's first three arcane-strike-empowered attacks don't slay the trollesque monster, but do knock it unconscious.

OOC: Redirect Eilyra's and Ash's remaining attacks to the elemental?

Taric and Avakuss to act.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss is about to try something different with the troll but it falls to the others. The goliath instead lays into the rocky enemy, pulverizing the rock with seemingly endless impacts.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift: Rapidstrike Bracers: +2 to hit on Flurry of Blows
Full: Full attack + Tentacles 
Power attack 2. Armbands of Might give extra +2 damage

Haste: (1d20+28)[*43*] (+15 BAB, +13 STR, +4 Magic, +1 Focus, +1 Haste, +2 Bracers,  -2 PA, -1 Size, -5 temple)
damage: (6d8+21)[*46*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*4*] Electric + (4d6)[*14*] Fire. (+13 STR, +4 Weapon, +4 PA) Specials: Adamantine, Good 

Fist1: (1d20+28)[*31*]
damage: (6d8+21)[*46*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*1*] Electric + (4d6)[*17*] Fire. 

Fist2: (1d20+28)[*40*]
damage: (6d8+21)[*48*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*4*] Electric + (4d6)[*16*] Fire. 

Fist3: (1d20+28)[*31*]
damage: (6d8+21)[*46*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*2*] Electric + (4d6)[*14*] Fire. 

Fist4: (1d20+23)[*31*]
damage: (6d8+21)[*58*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*4*] Electric + (4d6)[*16*] Fire. 

Fist5: (1d20+18)[*28*]
damage: (6d8+21)[*56*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*6*] Electric + (4d6)[*7*] Fire. 

Tentacle1: (1d20+23)[*42*]
damage: (2d8+6)[*12*] Bludgeon + (4d6)[*9*]

Tentacle2: (1d20+23)[*35*]
damage: (2d8+6)[*12*] Bludgeon + (4d6)[*13*]

Tentacle3: (1d20+23)[*41*]
damage: (2d8+6)[*8*] Bludgeon + (4d6)[*15*]

Tentacle4: (1d20+23)[*28*]
damage: (2d8+6)[*11*] Bludgeon + (4d6)[*14*]

----------


## Toliudar

> OOC: Redirect Eilyra's and Ash's remaining attacks to the elemental?


OOC: Ash will still try to burn the troll, assuming that this is the right time to deal with the creature, if she can. 

Since it's unconscious, if it's possible for her to convert a full attack to a coup de grace attempt, touching the flame to the critter's face or something, I'm good with that.  Otherwise, just maintaining the attacks on the troll, unless the fire from the first attack doesn't seem to affect it.

----------


## kinem

With an impressive burst of magical and martial might, the group slays the remaining monsters. 

OOC: Cold damage (1d6)[*5*] Avakuss, (1d6)[*4*] Center, (1d6)[*1*] Ash

OOC: Combat is over. Cold damage is not. PCs to act.

----------


## paradox26

Taric was hurt reasonably badly by the last attacks, but he had managed to kill the cyst, so it wasn't all bad. He goes and examines the altar, preparing to fight anything else that may come through it. He readies his weapons, hoping that anything that comes through is susceptible to his weapons, and is not virtually immune to them, as the last two creatures who arrived were.

----------


## Archmage1

In the aftermath of the incineration of the troll(By Ash), and the shattering of the animated Altar(By Avakuss), Eilyra frowns as she idly flicks the blood from her sword before swapping it for the torch, and looking over her companions.  In the repressed light, the flush of her face and the sparkle in her eyes tells of her excitement, but her composure seems to be as solid as always in other ways.  "That was certainly unexpected.  A Black Cyst, a psuedonatural troll, and some sort of golem or earth elemental used as an altar?  An interesting trio.  On an unrelated side note, I am not a fan of being on the recieving end of waves of exhaustion.  After we finish our investigation here, I would appreciate a chance to rest."
With that said, her attention turns to the glowing circle on the ground.  "It looks like it may be a portal, perhaps the one described in the books we found in the library, and it seems to connect to Thrazidun's realm.  Probably."
She approaches it, and walks around it, taking a good look as she does so, her frown deepening as she realizes that she knows absolutely nothing about this type of sigil.
"Unfortunately, I've never seen a portal like this before, if that's what it is.  I don't know how it works, nor how it might be altered, or even how it can be disabled, nor do I have any ideas on learning more.  It's as if something has forbidden knowledge of this portal, or is using techniques so alien that no one else has considered them."  She sighs, and shakes her head.  "Which, I suppose, is only to be expected, considering where the portal leads."  Straightening, she looks over the shattered altar.  "At the least, the portal is disabled for a month by my dimensional lock.  Now, let's see what can be seen with those robes.  Perhaps the key is concealed?"
Without further ado, she pulls off the Purple robes she was wearing, and puts on one of the Black robes, before taking another look around.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

With the combat complete, Ash quickly settles the purple robe back over her shoulders to shield her from the effects of this cavern.  

_*First, is anyone seriously hurt?  I can help.

I should be able to gather more information about this portal, but it's not a short process to complete the spell.  May I suggest that we finish our loop of the cavern, and then those of us without purple robes could make their way out for the time being.*_

While they discuss the next course of action, Ash follows up on Eilyra's excellent hunch and goes to examine the portal/altar/profoundly-disturbing-thingy.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action to put the purple robe back on, standard action to examine the altar without touching.  (1d20+32)[*50*], incorporating the -5 from the environment.

----------


## paradox26

"I could do with some healing power. I would usually heal quickly on my own, but that particular magic doesn't work out here," Taric says to Ash. He goes to examine the portal's location, though he has little idea of the magical arts, and what they are able to do. So he is unsure of whether this portal can be considered to be unusual in some way, as the others believe.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods, completing her examination of the glowing thing.

_*Of course.*_

She drifts over to the great bariaur, trying to get a sense of the extent of his injuries.  On the way, she uses the wand still in her hand to lift the exhaustion from Eilyra, and then tucks the wand away for safekeeping.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash uses the wand of Restoration on Eilyra.  I think that we're all now clear of the Waves of Exhaustion effect. 

Heal check on Taric to see how bad it is. (1d20+14)[*32*]

----------


## Cavir

*"I don't need healing, thanks. Yes, let's finish the loop quickly. Keep an eye on the incense? We want to have some left afterwards. Maybe it can be duplicated. If we may want to undo the dimensional lock and go through the portal I suggest we do it soon while my powers are still active."

"My blasting of the altar broke something in it and probably awakened or summoned one or two of the enemy. I hoped we could be rid of this cold and darkness. My blade strikes as adamantine. I can finish destroying it after a search unless there is cause otherwise."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Listen for anything else around (1d20+10)[*20*]

----------


## kinem

The slain elemental remains in its form, and does not change back into an altar.

With the Dimensional Lock spell in effect, nothing further comes through the glowing portal right now.

Eilyra takes off the Purple Robe of Tharizdun, and dons a black robe, while Ash puts her purple robe back on.

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

You see the Harbinger nearby, frowning in disapproval. *"What a mess you've made! You can guess the potential here. My offer still stands."*


*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Taric doesn't seem badly injured, but with warriors of great skill, it can be a bit hard to tell how much the injuries would hamper him.


*Spoiler: Avakuss*
Show

You don't hear anything else besides what the party is doing.


The torch sputters and goes out.

OOC: Cold damage (1d6)[*1*] Avakuss, (1d6)[*5*] Center, (1d6)[*6*] Eilyra

----------


## paradox26

Taric displays his injuries, which are serious but not deadly. He continues to watch the portal location, just in case. Then he becomes alarmed when the torch goes out. "Probably safest if we get out of here soonish. Wandering around without the torch could prove interesting, now that we are encountering creatures."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods to Taric.

_*Your injuries are serious, but the cold is making them worse.  I should be able to take care of them once we're done looking around in here.*_

The end of the torch's light leaves Ash all the more reliant on the presence of the glow from the portal and her mindsight to stay oriented.  She sends to her colleagues.

_*All right.  I'm going to suggest that those of us who aren't protected from the cold make our way back out the tunnel.  I'm going to try to learn some more about this portal, and then will come out as well.*_

Drifting above and to the side of the glowing loop, she begins a slow chant.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash starts casting Analyze Portal, which has a casting time of 1 minute.  If she picks up an unidentified presence on mindsight, she will monitor, and may choose to cut short her casting.  After that, she'll focus long enough to get all available information.  Caster level checks automatically pass, even with the -5 effect.

----------


## Cavir

*"If someone will lend me a purple cloak I'll remain here and provide protection."*  The oversized goliath still sports the four tentacles, nightmarish look, and embodiment of fire.

----------


## paradox26

Taric nods to Ash in gratitude. "I am okay for now. I have a purple robe, so have no issue with the cold itself. I will remain here and stand guard, in case I am needed," he says, as he continues to stand near the portal's location.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods to Ash in thanks as Ash removes the magically induced exhaustion, halfway listening to Avakuss's words as she looks over the area with the black robes on, and as the Harbinger tries rather feebly to persuade her, she gives it an exasperated look.  "Would you care to explain?"

She then turns her attention from the apparition, and to her companions.  "The torch's rapid failure does suggest that there isn't much more to find here, if those incense bulbs were their usual way of lighting their way around here.  A few minutes does not allow for a large chamber.  At the same time, the exterior seemed rather larger, but the cold does make searching for voids problematical."

As Avakuss requests one of the purple cloaks, Eilyra tosses him the one she wasn't using.  "The vitality I stole will protect me for a time.  And while Ash is investigating the circle, I can complete the circuit around this chamber, to confirm whether it truly is the end."

Putting action to her words, she shifts over towards the eastern wall, where the altar was, and puts the tip of her fingers on the wall before she starts to move out, keeping her fingers on the wall as she heads into the darkness, working to verify that the chamber is a mostly circular one as she completes the last quarter circle of the chamber to verify that there were no further passages hiding in the darkness.

----------


## kinem

OOC: Those not using protection continue to take 1d6 cold damage / round.

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

Eilyra does not find any tunnels other than the known entrance to the dark chamber.


*Spoiler: Ash after 1 minute*
Show


The glowing circle is indeed a portal. This portal is unusual in several ways.

There is currently no key, but it has the capacity to use a variety of keys.

The portal is one-way, allowing things to come in from the other side, but not to go there.

The cold and darkness here are side effects of the portal.

You get a glimpse of the area where the portal leads: You see a dimly lit area with several more Black Cysts floating nearby. The ground there seems to move strangely, as if it has a life of its own.

The portal is variable in terms of where it leads; it's also malfunctioning in some way.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

After staring intently at the portal for a long while, Ash looks up and peers into the darkness while sending to her colleagues.  

_*Well, that's fascinating.  This is less a doorway than it is a kind of receptacle, able to receive creatures from multiple locations but not send away.  It's definitely also linked to the cold and darkness. 

*The location it's currently keyed to has more of the cysts, and the ground seems to be alive - possibly with a mass of the bugs we ran into earlier, but that's just a guess.

*Also, intriguingly, it's malfunctioning in some way.

*Thanks for staying with me.  We should go.*_

She begins to float toward the tunnel.

----------


## paradox26

Taric considers what Ash said, then suggests, "Perhaps the mass you describe as being alive, rather than being bugs, could be the Dark Lord itself. That might explain why everything is strange about the portal, as you suggest." He starts to head towards the exit, keeping pace with Ash.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss had donned the purple robe when offered then started searching the altar while waiting on Ash. *"Good thing we didn't go through it if it had been a possibility."* He heads back to the tunnel with the others. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Take 20 on search for a 22
Even if I don't find something, any more details about it?

----------


## Archmage1

Just as Ash, Taric and Avakuss were preparing to leave, Eilyra returns, having completed her circuit. "It doesn't look like there's anything more to this place.  It seems rather like they used the portals in pandemonium to link their facilities, rather than having a more conventional arrangement.  That said, we do have a mirror we may want to examine in more detail."

Seeing Avakuss investigate the Altar, Eilyra gives it a quick once-over, on the off chance that she might see something that Avakuss missed. (1d20+16)[*34*] Search

(11d6)[*45*] Damage taken

----------


## kinem

As Avakuss' and Eilyra's inspection confirms the altar is gone, replaced by the elemental, which is now dead. If there were any secrets to it beyond that, perhaps they are now lost, but in any case neither adventurer can see any right now.

----------


## Archmage1

Not seeing anything of interest in the remains of the elemental, Eilyra heads towards the exit as well.

After leaving the room of darkness, she continues to the first antechamber, where the robes were kept hooked up, before looking to Ash for a moment, then Taric, Avakuss, and Center, before she looks back to Ash.  "It's time we decide what to do with that mirror.  A soul trapping mirror is quite the handy object, useful in a multitude of ways, capable of solving the abundance of problems caused by ensouled beings, but we do need to determine if it can hold multiple individuals, if they can be extracted, and if there is a way to protect ourselves from it."  Her dry, clinical voice belies the horrific nature of such a device, almost like a torturer describing the potential uses of their tools.
A few moments pass in silence, before she speaks again, almost as an afterthought.  "There is also Antis to consider, although I am unsure of what use he might be."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash is delighted to be out of the oppressive cold and dark of the cavern. She takes a moment to stow away the wand of restoration, and gathers the group together before casting a powerful spell of healing over all of them.

At Eilyra's mention of the mirror, Ash nods and sends to her colleagues.

_*It might also be useful to try to learn more about the rod that Antis was so intent on taking to the portal. We now know it's not a key, and the  portal couldn't have sent him somewhere.  Perhaps it has a control function for creatures that come through?  I don't suppose it reacted in any way while the portal was active?

*As for Antis...I'm in no hurry to retrieve him from the mirror. I'd rather do so once we're well away from this place, in a location where he's less able to do something random and unfortunate.  

*But is there a reason to investigate the mirror here, rather than, say, later in the safety of your home?

*In the meantime...we seem to have exhausted our supply of functional portals. But the Astral plane seems like a fine place from which to leap to Bavia.*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash casts Mass Heal on the group to bring everyone to full HP.


She looked around at her colleagues.

----------


## Archmage1

In the antechamber, Eilyra shakes her head at Ash's initial question.  "No, but I also have the in a haversack, as it burned, so if it did respond I may not have noticed."  At that, she pulls it out, and takes another look, to see if it had changed in some way.  "Of course, we can find out fairly quickly by another visit to the chamber."

Discussing Antis, Eilyra shakes her head.  "Depending on how the mirror functions, it is probable that removing it from the Astral with him inside will result in his death.  That isn't a problem, but if we are going to kill him, that should be a decision we make."

Finished responding, Eilyra removes the robes, exposing her own green, gold, and silver dress once more as she thinks of one final point.  "We should also keep in mind our invisible, intangible friend here.  I'm not certain what it is, but it seems to be intelligent."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash tilts her head.  The exact nature of the suspension of time and functioning inside a mirror was not clear to her, so she could think of no definitive response regarding antis.  

With a well practiced motion, Ash quickly unfolded her apartment, and ducked down to the mirror.  She paused, her hand hovering a few inches above the surface of the mirror, to see if it was as cold as it had been.  Then, holding a crystal loupe in front of her left eye, Ash conducted a thorough examination of the mirror.  Trying to determine if there was more than one soul contained within. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Is there any way to learn anything about the current contents of the mirror? 

Spellcraft: (1d20+33)[*50*]
UMD: (1d20+16)[*29*]

----------


## Archmage1

With Ash working on the mirror, Eilyra pulls out her own monocle, and prepares to examine the rod, hoping to see if her earlier analysis was correct, or if there was more to it.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Using the Artificer's monocle to identify the rod.  Both to confirm her earlier identification, and to see if she can identify a source of the cold effect she encountered in the portal chamber.

----------


## Cavir

*"Antis... very curious. I would have assumed he was trying to team up with what we fought back there, but ended up in the mirror. Was he calling the cyst his friend? It did have fighting and spell ability. Or is his friend really in the mirror? What would he gain by going in or was he actually surprised by the mirror? How much of what he said was truth to hide lies? He seemed protected from the temple cold. Is he a spellcaster? Perhaps he was biding his time to attack and expected to be able to resist the mirror, planning on the mirror to weaken our numbers? How did he get in the cell? Treachery from within the cult?"

"With so few if any other ways to learn more, killing him may not be in our interest yet. If we can control the mirror, we could use the cell room to limit his options for escape keeping in mind it may be more than just him that comes out."

"What is the intangible 'friend's' response to our victory in there?"

"Did the black robes allow sight within the temple? Another search of these outer rooms is worthwhile since we are not pressed on time."*

Avakuss removes the purple robes. *"Center, insight you can offer?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra listens as Avakuss discusses Antis's actions.  "I think we made one assumption that we shouldn't have.  That Antis was sane, and that Antis was the only personality present.  It is entirely possible that what we knew as Antis was the original intelligence, but the potential for more seems strangely likely.  However, he should be unarmed and unarmored as his things were left when he was pulled in.  We should be able to contain him if he knows another way out of the prison.  Our intangible friend was doing it's best to hamper us, but it seemed to be disinterested in further conversation, and while you are welcome to check the other rooms, I have done so with the robes on, and saw nothing different.  So far, the only difference between wearing them, and not wearing them has been the ability to see the spirit."

----------


## paradox26

"I think we should remove Antis from the mirror, and then immediately take him and us back to Sigil, where he can be examined in less likely circumstances than what we have here. It is possible that just being in this place relates to his insanity, and that he may become more stable when we leave this place. And even the Dark One cannot come through to Sigil, as the Lady will continue to guard the portals into the place. So we can examine the mirror in peace there. And maybe our friend in the city will know more about such mirrors," Taric suggests.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

_*If we wish to take Antis back to Sigil, it would be simpler and safer to leave him in the mirror for now. Frankly, his mind is so fragmented that our chances of getting more meaningful sense from him is slim. As Eilyra has pointed out, there's a good chance that releasing him off the Astral will kill him.*
_

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

The mirror is no longer particularly cold. You know that such mirrors generally have several 'compartments' that can each hold a living creature, and each has a different command word to converse with or free the creature. There would also be a command word to activate or deactivate the trapping effect. However, you can't tell more about this particular mirror. It should be possible to study it with an Artificer's Monocle, but at great risk.


Center-of-All says *"If I had to guess, Antis' friend is also trapped in the mirror. So Antis probably knew about the mirror. Maybe he hoped that at least one of us would get trapped, and if so, we would break it to release the prisoner. The joke was on him, but it could have gone his way.

Infighting among cultists is something I could believe. They are said to be insane, so it's hard to guess what they would do. Cultist or not, Antis probably knew a lot more than he told us.

What I don't see any evidence of is any other recent visitors to this place. No liches, no wooden soldiers, no baatezu. We won't find what we are looking for here.

However ... if we can destroy that gate, we should. If it's what I think it is, the Key could be used with it. But I don't know how to destroy it and without causing ourselves grief in the process. We should do more research before attempting it."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash drifts out of her mobile home without closing it up just yet.

_*Centre makes good sense. There seems to be no immediate urgency with the portal, thanks to Eilyra's dimensional lock. 

*In order to get more details about the mirror, I'd have to risk looking in the reflection, and I'd rather not do that until we're well away from the generalized malaise of this place. Of course, any of you are more than welcome to do so, but I wouldn't recommend it. Similarly, I have a pretty good idea how to retrieve a soul stored in there, but won't know who I'm getting until they emerge...so, again, we should do so only under the safest possible conditions.*_

She turns to her colleagues.

_*It has now been a day since we fought the lich, which means it's quite possible that he has now reformed and is either hunting us, plotting revenge or carrying on whatever plans he was already pursuing.  I strongly recommend that we prioritize seeking him and the wooden avatarist out before we lose any hope to control the situation.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shakes her head at Center's suggestion of destroying the gate. "Without more information about how it was created, that isn't possible.  As far as I can tell, it is not operating by any method of arcane or divine magic I am familiar with, which means that it was either custom made, or is something incredibly obscure.  At a guess, the spirit that's revealed by the robes is a part of the process, and it doesn't seem to respond appropriately to magic either.  It's possible shadow magic might clarify things.  Additionally, in the books I read, there was no mention of any of the actual mechanics behind the portal.  It is possible that there is mention in books I haven't read, but it will take time to assess."

Regarding the mirror, Eilyra frowns.  "If it has a finite number of cells, we could fill it, at which point it would be possible to analyze it.  Alternatively, mindless undead may be able to ensure that it is covered, allowing us to analyze the frame.  Identification relies on touch, which might not trigger the soul trap effect."

Eilyra's frown continues as the discussion of the lich's potential activities.  "Agreed, but absent information that our contact is working on assembling we're not likely to succeed there."  _More importantly, another three or four days of preparation would greatly improve my ability to reliably resist their transmutation spells._

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss nods. *"Good point about Antis' plan with the mirror. Is there divine magic that might cure the insanity?"

"Could an Identify spell be a safer option than the Monocle for the mirror? We could get a scroll back in Sigil. We can also step back outside here to avoid the malaise."

"As for the lich, we have his portal key, that will limit where he can reach. Here should be safe at least."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

_*Sadly, if the Lich has been here, then planar travel seems likely to allow him to return here if he wishes. Plus, of course, we have no idea how many keys he has.

*I can cast identify - I'd just need a pearl. But once we're out of this aura of negativity, it should be fairly safe for me to examine the mirror.*_

Ash folds up her home and tucks it away for safekeeping.

_*So...I'm sensing that none of you want to move to confront the avatarist next, preferring to wait until we have to face them together. In that case, what do you want to do next?*_

----------


## Cavir

*"I have no issue dealing with the avatarist. Better to finish up the leads here while we're still here."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods.

_*I'm in agreement with that. What leads would you like to follow up on here?

*Regarding Antis' disposition. There may be healing magics for it, but if there is powerful divine magic involved - as with the Harbinger - then spells alone may not crack it.  It's worth a try, though.*_

----------


## kinem

Center says *"I think it's time to go back the way we came. I think we can find a use for those colorful spiders, if you reflect on my meaning. Then ponder our next move."*

----------


## Cavir

*"If we need a pearl we can head back to Sigil? Seems we are done here for now. Had hoped to have more definitive information. If we learn to control the mirror we can come back here if needed."* Avakuss turns to leave with the group, nodding in agreement with Center. *"Reflecting may in this case may show some limits, which would be a good thing in this case as long as we aren't overwhelmed by those limits."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods cautiously.  She wasn't looking forward to another run-in with the killer swarm.

_*If you're proposing that we show the bugs the mirror, then I'd ask that we first think of a way to trap a dozen or so of the bugs, rather than simply revealing it to the whole lot of them. Otherwise, we could have a dozen creatures popping out of the mirror willy-nilly, with no good way to control the situation - or keep the freed prisoners safe from the bugs, for that matter.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks over at Ash and Center.  "I think that we should leave the area that we know is being monitored by an entity that may or may not be hostile before planning.  To Pandemonium it is."

With that, she starts walking back towards the portal leading to pandemonium.  However, once she gets outside, she stops, and looks back, mentally comparing the size of the floating object to the size of the temple to try to identify potential discrepancies.

----------


## Cavir

*"Remember that the spiders weren't in a swarm when we got there. That would give us a little time to try a few. There might even be a straggler or two left on Pandemonium."* Avakuss goes through the portal with the others.

----------


## kinem

As Eilyra can easily see, the rock island in the Astral void is amply large enough to accommodate the caverns within.

Once you pass back through the portal and get back to Pandemonium - itself not the friendliest place - you feel a strange sense of relief. (OOC: The -5 penalty is gone.)

There are still some of the spider-like creatures flitting around the portal chamber.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


I will admit, I was more asking if the rock island was large enough to have additional, secret rooms concealed that we simply didn't find.  From the tone of the answer, I take it that it would be?



Emerging back into the howling cacophony that is Pandemonium once more, Eilyra gives the spiders a dismissive look before she puts on one of the black robes, to see if anything would be revealed by doing so.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

Yes, the rock is much bigger than the caverns you found.

You don't see anything new when you put on the black robe. Notably, you don't see the Harbinger here, either.

----------


## Archmage1

Finishing surveying the area, Eilyra takes off the robe, and smooths out her dress before she stows it back into her haversack.  "It seems as though the perfect chance to test the capacity of the soul mirror is here." Her voice is a bit louder than normal as she speaks over the howling winds, and gestures expansively at the fluttering insects.  "Do we want to continue exploring the surroundings of this place, to see what other surprises might be found, or to return to Sigil, to see what information we might uncover regarding our wooden and bony friends?"

----------


## paradox26

Taric goes through the portal with the others. As they are discussing it, he joins in, saying, "I think we should return to Sigil and try to figure out the mirror first. The lich probably hasn't reformed yet, so we may have a little time. And I am sure the mirror won't take too long to figure out, once we have the spells cast. Then I suggest we hunt down the avatarist, in hopes they are still alone. Then the lich last, as it reforms. In fact, the lich posed little problem for the casters in the group, so it doesn't even seem like there is urgency in hunting it again, as that will likely be difficult. Though I wouldn't want it appearing in the middle of a deadly fight, I must admit."

----------


## Cavir

*"Figure out the mirror then come back here and use the spiders if needed? I'm fine with that. With the lich we got the first strike in. We may not be that fortunate next time, especially if he throws the same spell at us that you threw at him. He'll be better prepared now that he knows we are a real threat."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash lays out the entrance to her home once more.

_*I would like to work to intercept the avatarist, while there's still a chance that he or she hasn't met up with the lich, before we return to Sigil.  Please step back unless you wish to look at the mirror.*_

She waits for the others to move clear as desired, and then carries out the still-shrouded mirror and lays it on the ground.  Tucking away the purple cloak, she mentally braces herself.

_*There is a small chance that I will disappear into the mirror.  Wish me luck.*_

Checking on the placement of the glass loupe in her eye, Ash closes her eyes and positions herself under the cloak, so that it will fall back over the surface of the mirror if she vanishes.  And then she opens her eyes and thoroughly examines the mirror.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash fails the will save on a 1 only.  If she rolls a 1, she uses Fate of One to get an immediate reroll:
(1d20)[*9*]
(1d20)[*18*]

She is trying to determine what she can about the operation of the mirror, and about the contents:
Spellcraft, using Moment of Prescience: (1d20+53)[*62*]

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra smiles at Taric's thoughts on the lich.  "Agreed.  The risk isn't so much the lich alone as much as what else he brings along.  When facing enemies who can turn time into power, dealing with them before they get the time is the safer option.  But... we do need to gather enough information to find them in a reasonable time period."

Eilyra gives Avakuss a nod as he chimes in as well.  "It is a good plan, and it is possible that he will have been able to prepare the spell.  If he does, the spell can only chew intermittently, and it can't move.  If you are in it, get out.  If you are not, and someone else is, move them out.  I wasn't expecting it to be quite so devastating against him.  It is effective, yes, but to really see the full potential, you need a way to keep your opponents within the area."

She shakes her head once more at Ash's suggestion of an immediate trip to Bavia.  "Ash, at a minimum, we should see what information Rule has managed to gather about the duo.  I can attempt..."  Eilyra trails off as Ash focuses on the mirror, not wanting to distract her further.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

You are able to identify the Mirror.

Mirror of Life Trapping: This crystal device is usually about 4 feet square and framed in metal or wood. It can be hung or placed on a surface and then activated by giving a command word. The same command word deactivates the mirror. A mirror of life trapping has fifteen nonspatial extradimensional compartments within it. Any creature coming within 30 feet of the device and looking at its own reflection must make a DC 23 Will save or be trapped within the mirror in one of the cells. A creature not aware of the nature of the device always sees its own reflection. The probability of a creature seeing its reflection, and thus needing to make the saving throw, drops to 50% if the creature is aware that the mirror traps life and seeks to avoid looking at it (treat as a gaze attack).

When a creature is trapped, it is taken bodily into the mirror. Size is not a factor, but constructs and undead are not trapped, nor are inanimate objects and other nonliving matter. A victims equipment (including clothing and anything being carried) remains behind. If the mirrors owner knows the right command word, he can call the reflection of any creature trapped within to its surface and engage his powerless prisoner in conversation. Another command word frees the trapped creature. Each pair of command words is specific to each prisoner.

If the mirrors capacity is exceeded, one victim (determined randomly) is set free in order to accommodate the latest one. If the mirror is broken, all victims currently trapped in it are freed.

Strong abjuration; CL 17th; Craft Wondrous Item, imprisonment; Price 200,000 gp;Weight 50 lb.

Since you are using the Monocle, you are able to determine the command words.

Currently there are 6 creatures trapped in the Mirror.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash speaks a word of power, muffled by the cloak covering her.  She stands up, bundling the cloak as she does so. She turns to her colleagues.

_*Yes, it's a mirror of life trapping.  There are six creatures within.  I can get them out or call them to the surface to speak with them, but I can't tell anything else about them while they're in there.  I believe that I can now call Antis to the surface of the mirror and engage him in conversation.*_

She hands the cloak back to Eilyra with a solemn nod.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Deactivating the mirror.

----------


## Cavir

*"Good. If Antis or another know the command words they may reactivate the mirror. Better for all of us to know the words and not all of us face the mirror, just in case."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods at the wisdom in Avakuss' words.  Quickly, she mentally rhymes off the fourteen command words she has learned for the activation and deactivation of the mirror, and the freeing or conversing with the six occupants.

She smiles grimly.

_*I see no particular point in trying to investigate this further while still in this place.  If you want to return to Sigil to pester Rule of Three some more, let's go now.  I am eager to get to Bavia, today if we can.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods, memorizing the command word that Ash spoke, before she responds.  "Interesting.  But I do agree, this is not the place to examine it further.  Have you been satisfied that we have explored Pandemonium adequately?  It might be worthwhile looking at the library with the robes, I suppose."  She quickly tucks the proffered cloak into her bag, alongside the rest of the captured robes.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss puts the commands to memory then nods in agreement. *"I'm ready to go back. Rule should know a portal to Bavia."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Using Autohypnosis (+33, DC 15) for the command words.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods.

_*The library's more or less on our way back to the Sigil gate.  That's a good idea, to test the robes there first.*_

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss takes the lead to the library.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra follows, keeping a wary eye out for surprises along the way.

----------


## kinem

You proceed to the former library (now bereft of its books) which is as you left it. Those who wear the black robes don't see any new revelations there.

----------


## paradox26

Taric removes his purple robe when he returns to the library. He takes note of the command words, as that is all he can realistically contribute to the study of the mirror. He fears his willpower isn't sufficient to look into the mirror again, just in case he is captured by it.

----------


## Archmage1

Reaching the library, Eilyra pulls out one of the black robes, and puts it on, before taking a look around.  After a few minutes of searching, she shakes her head, and takes it off.  "There doesn't seem to be anything here either.  Perhaps the cold-like effect, that spirit, and the robes are linked?  Regardless, if we are done with Pandemonium for the moment, it would seem to be time to decide to either return to Sigil, or resume our search for additional cultist locations."

----------


## Cavir

*"Onward to Sigil then."* Avakuss heads to the initial portal, happy to be leaving the land of chaos.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

With a final glance around the library, Ash drifts out of the cavern and back toward the portal.

----------


## Archmage1

With the expedition to Pandemonium wrapping up, Eilyra too heads back to Sigil.

----------


## kinem

During the trip through the tunnel back to the gate, there is a gust of wind that produces a very loud howl!

OOC: Fort DC 15 or be deafened.
For Center: (1d20+22)[*33*]

Once back through the portal to Sigil, all appears normal, though the soot in the Lower Ward air hits you with a nasty smell as soon as you set foot in the city. Once there, you always notice it, but you do get slightly less sensitive to it after a while ...

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

With your mindsight, you notice that there is an Outsider of slightly above human-average intelligence in the building across from the gate, near the wall facing it and probably watching through cracks in that wall. Most likely, this is what Rule-of-Three meant when he said that he's having the gate watched.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Especially after the shrieking windstorms of pandemonium, a little fetid Sigil air is exactly what Ash needed to settle back into herself.  She touched down on what might charitably be called "ground".

She sent mentally to her colleagues.

_*There's an outer-planes resident watching us from that building across the lane. I'm going to ask if he's working for Rule.*_

She reaches out mentally to the figure across the street.

_*Hello. If we have a one eyed friend in common, would you happen to know the best way to get in touch?*_

----------


## paradox26

Taric is ready for the deafening winds, and they don't affect him too badly. Despite this, he rapidly departs through the portal to Sigil. He steps through, and is assailed with the smells of Sigil, which are almost like home after so long, despite his homeland being one of nature and beauty. At news of a watcher, he remains wary but unalarmed. He returns his weapons to their storage place, but knows that they can be re-drawn in a moment if required. He is concerned that the watcher may be an enemy spy, instead of one of Rule's servants. He knows that they shouldn't offer anything of importance using telepathy, or even normal speech. But he knows that warning is likely unnecessary. So he waits silently, ready to charge across the intervening space in order to attack the watcher if they turn out to be hostile.

----------


## Archmage1

Gritting her teeth against the final surge of the legendarily howling wind of Pandemonium, Eilyra seems to almost relax in relief after she returns to the relative silence of Sigil, and removes her earplugs, before she casts prestidigitation to clean them, and herself off, removing the sand, dust, and grit that had built up over the windblown trip.

Important tasks completed, she looks around, taking in the surroundings, and looking for changes to the immediate area as she activates one of her pearls of power.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

You get a reply from whoever's peering out of the building: _Huh? Oh. At the Styx Oarsman._


Everything in the alley where the portal opens appears to be the same as last you saw it.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash sends back to the unseen.

_*Thank you.  All the best on your watch.*_

She sends next to her colleagues.

_*They report that Rule is at the Styx Oarsman.  I suppose it's easiest if we head there directly.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shrugs.  "That seems reasonable.  If the information we're seeking isn't there, we can try a sage or two, see if they know."  _Presumably, if they had an issue with us stopping by, they'd have told us.  And after that debacle with selling items, they didn't comment on us not visiting, so if that gets them killed, a happy accident._

With that, Eilyra will lead the way to the Oarsman.

----------


## kinem

Along the way to the Styx Oarsman, you encounter the usual mix of humanoids with a few outsiders and others, but no trouble. The bladeling bouncer looks over the group, nods, and lets you in.

Inside is the usual menagerie. Drinking at his usual seat at the bar is Rule of Three; he waves you over.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash steps over to the table.  She's still in her gold-skinned, black-winged appearance, and wishes that she'd thought to shift to something a little less glaring.  Well, at least she didn't look like herself.

Settling quietly in a seat, she focused her attentions on the interplay of the minds in and around the bar, watching for patterns.  She does manage to add mentally to the conversation a bit.

_*I'd forgotten how difficult travelling could be. The insects on some worlds are just horrid. Have you learned anything about our friends from the library?*_

----------


## Archmage1

Sweeping into the room in her green, gold, and white dress, Eilyra doesn't bother with a disguise, simply heading to the bar, and cleaning an empty seat before sitting down, and ordering a drink.

----------


## kinem

The marilith bartender pours something green for Eilyra. Or is it blue-green? Blue? Then blue-green again. Then green. This cycle repeats about every 30 seconds. When she tries it, she finds that the flavor varies along with the color, although it remains fruity with a kick. The bartender says *"Three-keen."*

Rule-of-Three sips from his own mug and responds telepathically.

_Didn't I tell you guys to only visit me one at a time so as to not draw attention?

Well. Insects, eh? Where have you gone, and what did you find?

As for our friends as you call them, I have no leads as of yet. However ... one of my contacts has heard a rumor about something in the Waste. Some kind of power source. It could have something to do with those gates the books told about. I'm checking into it._

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Mentally, Ash rolls her eyes. The man sits night after night in the middle of the tavern he owns, and then complains that they're somehow blowing his cover.  Well, she supposed that next time, she wouldn't even need to enter the tavern to speak with him.

_*The power source seems promising.*_ 

She glances at her companions, wondering what else there was to talk about.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods in acceptance, and offers the barkeep a smile as she enjoys the drink.

----------


## kinem

Center is in his usual human guise.

Ashs companions cant reply telepathically due to the Mind Blanks.

Rule prompts Ash _So? Other than insects, I suspect you found a thing or three..._

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash offers a mental grunt of assent.

_*A set of three portals. 

*One leading to a place in the Outlands, with the aforementioned swarms of insects and a ruin where someone had recently plucked something from an old skeleton. 

*A second leading to some kind of stronghold of Tharizdun on the astral plane. An insane research subject, a cavern of supernatural darkness and cold, a cursed altar, and a portal leading to a place full of tentacled horrors. We've recovered several cloaks that may be of use at other sites dedicated to his service.

*And a third portal blocked from the other side.*_

----------


## paradox26

Taric gestures to the barmaid for a drink, not much caring what it is, as he has accustomed himself to drinking anything not actively poisonous. He sips at it, and finds it surprisingly pleasant, whatever it is. He then listens in to Rule's discussion with Ash, as he knows that he can't mentally join in, and doesn't want to say anything aloud. He does wince a little at the mental calling of the name of the Dread God himself, as he would not personally use such a name even in mental discussion, in case it brought the Dark One's attention. But he understood that just using it mentally should be safe enough. Just in case, he prepares for a fight, though he keeps his weapons hidden from sight in their magical homes.

----------


## kinem

Rule-of-Three takes a few moments to digest Ashs summary and his drink.

He replies _Very interesting. I will keep it in mind. Return in one day, and I may have more information for you._

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra takes another sip of her glass, enjoying the flavour, and the ambiance of the distrusting fiends.

----------


## paradox26

Taric looks to the others. He doesn't have the ability to mindspeak, with the mind blank spell in place, so he speaks aloud. "Then we will return later. I wonder if there is anywhere in the city that can help us with our research, or if we should just relax and take stock of the situation, scribing scrolls and so forth? he asks the rest of the party. He is always ready to fight, given a few minutes to heal himself at any point. So he doesn't really need to do anything much to be ready to continue. But if Rule requires that the party return the next day, then they have time to kill. The question is, how best to spend it?

----------


## Cavir

Walking into the Styx Oarsman, Avakuss nods to Center to join him a table on their own. He sits so he can see if any trouble is coming and orders a drink for Center and himself. Avakuss is known to be wise but Center also had the knowledge and experience of many ages. Avakuss hoped to be able to spend many hours asking questions and more importantly listening to Center but this was Rule of Three's place where the visit would probably be quite short. For now, he sat and drank with Center, not giving away the hidden identity.

----------


## Archmage1

After finishing her drink, Eilyra heads outside, and pauses to see if any of her companions would follow, not wanting to discuss future plans in such a public place in front of Rule.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Nodding her farewell to Rule, Ash rises and also departs.  She stops not too far from Eilyra and sends to her colleagues.

_*All right then. Is there anything else that we'd like to take care of in Sigil.  I have a few spells that I can try, to learn more about what's going on, but they're not likely to work in Sigil.  Any objections to doing whatever it is we'd like to do here, then get back to the gate and plane shift through to Bavia?*_

----------


## paradox26

Taric follows the others out of the building. At the telepathic communication, he replies, careful not to give anything away by his spoken words. "I have no need of doing anything in particular in Sigil, so I am ready to go back to that place whenever you are ready. If the others need to stay here longer, then I can accompany you and stand guard while you work," he says.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns.  "I do have some thoughts about what we could do here, but it would be wiser to move somewhere a bit more private than a city street before discussing them.  Perhaps the Black Sail, and renting a meeting room?" Not leaving things to chance, she starts walking, heading towards the Black Sail.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss discreetly nods as the others leave. He peacefully finishes his drink then heads out, not too far behind the others.

*"What did he say about a portal to our next destination? That would be more useful than finding ourselves in a bad situation or quite far from where we want. We could try seeking that answer elsewhere. The Black Sail is fine for now."*

----------


## kinem

The streets of Sigil seem more crowded than usual, but you make it to the Black Sail without incident.

The Black Sail too is quite crowded, and filled with talk about Factions. When you ask Joel about the conference room, he tells you *"I saved it in case you wanted it. I had to pass up several good offers."* The room is thus available.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash smiles with genuine gratitude at Joel's assistance, and palms him a stack of 10 gold coins.

_*That was very thoughtful of you, Joel.  Thank you.*_

Once in the room, Ash settles, her back to a wall, and waits for Eilyra's further thoughts.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra sweeps into the offered conference room, allowing Ash to convey their thanks, before she settles in at the head of the table, and waits for everyone else to take a seat, placing her hands on the table before she starts to speak, her voice it's usual cool tone. 
"We have quite a few options we can pursue in Sigil before we proceed to Bavia, which might or might not prove to be quite helpful there.  We know that Rule is planning to get back to us within a day, which suggests that not leaving to Bavia until tomorrow might save us a lot of trouble, but before then... we do have a few things to take care of.  There is the rod, of course.  Either someone should take it."  She gives Taric a look at this, but her burning eyes soon shift towards Ash as she continues.  "Or we should sell it.  More importantly, there is the mirror, and the collection of prisoners therein.  Interrogating them could prove to be quite useful, but we won't want to let them out outside of the Astral plane, if at all, without knowing how time passes within the Mirror."  Without missing a beat, she looks to Avakuss.  "And Avakuss has an excellent point:  Finding a portal to Bavia is likely to save us a lot of spells.  It is more likely that our friends"  Eilyra's tone shifts to be rather sarcastic as she speaks that last word, but soon returns to normal as she continues. "Used a common portal than an unknown portal, so using a common portal may put us closer to somewhere of interest in Bavia.  And save us quite the series of planeshifting and teleporting to get places.  We can also consult other sages.  If we can find any imagery, or descriptions of what Bavia looks like, I can teleport us there without risking tipping the lich off via a detected scrying attempt."  She leans back, before she continues speaking.  "We can also attempt to continue reading the books.  We got through a significant portion, but it will likely take another pair of days before we finish reading them.  Thus far, their value has been limited, but there has been _some_ value to reading them.  Finally, I would appreciate a chance to finish scribing some spells before we fight the lich and the avatarist to be better prepared, but that would likely require two days of not doing much else to achieve."

She pauses for a moment once more, before she continues once more.  "Now, that is rather a lot, and we clearly can't do it all at once, but my thoughts are that we investigate the mirror before we spend a bit of time attempting more mundane research on Bavia.  At a minimum, we can simply hire a Tout to guide us to and through a portal, which will save me a few spells.  Depending on what we find there, we can then split up, and some of you can handle the rod, while I continue reading the books, to see if there is anything useful, before I resume scribing.  Then, the next morning, we can see about getting Rule's information, which, I hope, will narrow things down a bit more than "Bavia", and can act on that.  Those of us who prepare spells can also aim to prepare a bit more specifically for the lich and his friend."

As she finishes, and falls silent, she waits to see how her companions would respond.

----------


## kinem

Center says *"I might have an idea on where to start looking for a gate to Bavia. Why don't I try that, while the rest of you deal with the mirror folk and whatnot."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods at Center's comment.  "That could be extremely helpful.  Would you be willing to mention where, so we could find you if we found that we needed to?"

----------


## kinem

Center says *We know of only one other person in Sigil who has even heard of Bavia. So I will find out where he comes from and start from there.*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods.  "Then, I think we have a plan.  Center, you go and see if you can persuade our friend to part with information regarding the gate, while we have a chat with our inadvertent captives.  Depending on how much time that takes, we can consider other options before your return."

----------


## paradox26

Taric catches the glance during the meeting. "I can hold onto the rod, though I have no desire to actually own it. As for what I will do while spells are being scribed, I can provide physical security while the inhabitants of the mirror are released in turn. They may be immune to magic, so my weapons may come in useful," he says.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods, thinking, and unfolds her home in a corner of the room. 

_*Fortunately, now that we have the command words, it shouldn't be necessary to go to the Astral to meet and converse with the occupants of the mirror.  We can draw each occupant to the surface for conversation right here.  This seems to me to be a safer and more reliable way to gather information from them than risking their release, sight unseen.

*Centre, if we are splitting up, perhaps we could set a time to meet back here?  Would six hours give you the time that you need?*_

She descends and returns quickly with the mirror, positioning it so that it faces away from the group, but that others have room to gather on the reflective side as needed.  She speaks the word of command that draws the first of the imprisoned souls to the surface.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods.  "Antis, we know, would need to be returned in the Astral, or he will age to death in seconds.  The others?  Well, there really is only one way to find out."

As Ash speaks the command word to draw an occupant up, Eilyra quickly chants the words to comprehend languages, in an effort to reduce potential language problems.

----------


## kinem

Center says *"Six hours is probably enough, but I may end up doing some planar travel, and that can be unpredictable. I wouldn't want to have to retrace my steps through intermediate planes to meet back here and then go right back to wherever before I find the Bavia gate, because that could draw a lot of attention. I intend to meander a bit to mask my intentions. Good luck with your tasks."* He leaves.

Setting up the mirror, Ash calls up the occupant of the first compartment within it.

The visage of a human man appears in the mirror. He appears tan and somewhat muscular, with dark hair and brown skin.

The man says *"Hello? Who's there?"* His speech is somewhat hard to understand, not because he isn't speaking clearly but because his Common language seems a bit different from what you are used to.

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

His language seems a bit like how people spoke in the old days.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash responds to Eilyra's concern about a dissolving Antis.

_*I don't believe that bringing a soul to the surface of the mirror brings them out into the timeline.  Antis should be safe.*_

Ash smiles and greets the man with a nod.  Her voice is sharp and authoritative.

_*I don't believe that you are in any position to be asking questions.  Suffice to say that we have control of the mirror, meaning that we have the power to free you if you are completely satisfactory in your answers.

*Let's start with some easy ones.  Who are you, where are you from, and what god do you serve?*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Using Moment of Prescience to add to her diplomacy check: (1d20+37)[*40*]

----------


## kinem

The man in the mirror replies *"My name is Hesum Khani. I am a monk, and was a defender of my people. I am from Kotun. I worship Horus, god of honorable warriors."*

*Spoiler: Knowledge (religion) DC 15*
Show

Horus's alignment is Lawful Neutral.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods to Center, before turning her attention to the mirror, listening as Ash asks her first question.  _Interesting.  A more reasonable approach to Common.  How long has this individual, this Hesum Khani, been held?  Or, perhaps, more relevantly... who was he defending his people from?  Who were his people?  He does seem aware that he has failed._

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


(1d20+14)[*25*] History
(1d20+18)[*32*] Nobility and Royalty
Does Eilyra recognize his name?  Or have any idea where he is from?



"How did you come to be within this mirror?"  Eilyra's voice reflects her typical cool demeanor, but she makes no attempts to be any more diplomatic than that.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

You have never heard about him or his town.


The man replies *Some kind of evil cultists attacked the town. They used the mirror to take prisoners. I have been here ever since.*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns as she considers his response.  "Do you know why?  Did they ask anyone questions, were they looking for someone or something in particular?  Where was your town?"

----------


## kinem

He replies *I dont know. They killed a few people, then captured me when I put up a fight. I was one of the best warriors in town but I was no match for them. The town is in Khemet.* 

OOC: None of you have heard of the place

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns as she doesn't recognize the location.  "Khemet... I'm afraid I'm not familiar with it.  Would you be able to either go more general with the where, or try naming landmarks, such as mountains, rivers, lakes, or significant empires?"

----------


## kinem

He replies *Khemet is a significant empire, and the only one I know of. If you have not heard of it, you must be from a distant land indeed.*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shrugs.  "Perhaps.  Or much time has passed."  She then looks to Ash.  "I don't think that there is much else we can ask here, as he doesn't seem to know anything of use.  Time to bring out the next one."  She pauses, and looks to the prisoner.  "Unless there is anything else you can tell us?  We don't really have the resources to free you at this time, but we only recently recovered the mirror from a cult's abandoned sanctuary."

----------


## Cavir

*"Hesum Khani, my name is Avakuss. I too am a monk. You'll need to have a bit more patience as we discover what is going on, but you won't be forgotten. It would aid us if you would tell us what it is like in there. When you are not called forth like this, are you aware of anything? Are you able to see out the mirror? The passage of time? Others in there with you?"*

----------


## kinem

Hesum replies *"I've waited this long, I can wait a bit longer. In truth, it's hard to tell how much time has passed. It could be a day, or a thousand years, or more. I would describe it like being in a dream. I can see out of the mirror now, but it's not like I'm just in a room. I can't reach down and pinch my ass, let's put it that way. I am not aware of anyone else in the mirror."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns, remembering her similar experience, before asking one more question.  "Have you heard of a man who goes by the name Antis?"

----------


## kinem

Hesum replies *"Yes, I have met a few. It's a name used among my people. But I don't know of one in particular who would be relevant to the situation."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Sensing that the conversation had reached a natural stopping point, Ash maintains her watch on the man while sending to her colleagues.

_*Perhaps the cult used this as a repository for future sacrifices.  Or test subjects, like Antis.  We can always return to Hesum later if desired.*_

She nodded to Hesum.

*"You have done well, Hesum.  We will speak again."*

She speaks the word to dismiss him, then summons the next prisoner. Unless it's Antis, she leads off with a simple series of questions.

*"Please state your name, and tell us the circumstances leading up to your residency in this mirror."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sense Motive on whoever appears next: (1d20+29)[*46*]

----------


## kinem

Hesum nods as his face vanishes from the mirror.

Soon, it is replaced by that of another human man, with light skin and dark hair.

He says *"So! The mirror has at last been found. Who are you?

I am Pilo Malik. How I got here ... some fool must have wanted me out of the way. Perhaps just to steal my wordly possessions.

It appears that you have me at a disadvantage, so I am willing to bargain for my freedom. What do you seek?"*

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

He hasn't lied, but he seems to have a lot to hide.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash weaves a spell to refresh one of her protections, and smiles blandly at Pilo.  She sends a quick mental missive to her colleagues.

_*This man is less forward than the last one.*_

She speaks quietly to Pilo.

*"Hello, Pilo.  Call me Ash.  

"We are very interested in the people who put you in here.  It sounds like you were a follower of the sleeping one. If you want any chance of us releasing you, you'd best start by telling us more about yourself, and about the people most likely to have orchestrated your imprisonment."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sense Motive: (1d20+29)[*33*]

----------


## kinem

Pilo replies *"So you know about the sleeping one, do you? Few know as much as I do.

Fun fact: His power continues to increase even during his imprisonment. As he gets stronger, he is able to influence the outside world more and more. Thus, it is inevitable that he will eventually be able to arrange to escape his prison. When he does, he will rearrange the world to his liking.

Thus, there are only two real questions: How much unnecessary destruction can be avoided by hastening his arrival before the world grows ever more populous? And, who will be in his favor when he does arrive?

I aim to be in his favor, as should you. However, I do not wish that honor to go to those who betrayed me. Therefore whichever side you are on, whether you wish to delay or hasten the arrival of the sleeping one, there is only one logical course. Release me! I you wish to hasten, I can help with that. If you wish to delay, then I will help you foil the plans of my rivals and betrayers."*

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

He does not seem to be trying to deceive you in what he just said.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra gives Pilo a look, quickly assessing why he had been imprisoned.  _A worm.  How useful.  And how unreliable._.  "Why don't you tell us what you know about recent events?"

----------


## kinem

Pilo replies *"I don't know how long I've been in here, but it feels like it's been a while, so I have no idea what's been going on in your recent time. But if you tell me what's afoot, I can tell you what I know about it. Preferably over a bottle of fine wine."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns, and shakes her head.  "Recent events, from your perspective."

----------


## kinem

He says *"Alright. I wasn't planning to mention this so early on, but we succeeded in drawing a good deal of the gate's power into an artifact. Under the right conditions, it should be able to release the big guy. We were on the verge of victory! But that must have been a long time ago, and even from our brief conversation, I can see that it hasn't occurred yet.

So my rivals either relented or screwed up. I am sure it was the latter. But the artifact is probably still out there, and probably, some of my rivals are still around.

That should be enough to raise your curiosity. I won't say more until you release me. No point in giving away the goods without any leverage."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra gives Ash a look.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss, out of sight from the mirror, nods his head as he's just had a revelation. He knows not to say it within earshot of the enemy but it's a signal to the others he has some information.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash notes both Eilyra's look and Avakuss' nod, but lacks the context to understand the significance of either.  She nods to Pilo.

*"Well, that certainly is intriguing. We'll be in touch."*

Speaking the word to send Pilo back to his soul-itary confinement, she then turns to her colleagues.

_*He's gone.  Well, that was intriguing. He's definitely hiding things, but seemed genuinely interested in getting revenge, and seemed to be honest about the story he told.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods.  "Whatever his motivations, it is clear that he is very self motivated."  She frowns.  "Without some way to cross check what he says, trust would be unwise.  That said, Joel may have additional information on that, which could be useful.  But without more information, I'd recommend against talking to him again.  Additionally, there was no mention of any such artifact, or plans to make such a thing in the books I reviewed."

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss stands to stretch his legs and leans back against the wall. At 7'7" his knees are nearly table high. *"My first encounter with Rule had us running an errand for him. We had to retrieve a sack from a cavern that was dropped when the cultists carrying it were killed while trying to find a refuge. In Pandemonium. The same monster we killed just outside the library. The sack contained a few items, including A Deck of Many Things. You can guess who had it last that I know of."*

----------


## Archmage1

Still frowning, Eilyra seems thoughtful.  _A deck of many things?  Formed of the power of the seal... I suspect that is no ordinary deck or else it was an example.  Since I don't think Rule wants Thazzie freed, it might be worthwhile telling him.  Of course, the deck may not be an ordinary deck, and might have other effects built in, especially if it was designed to break a seal._
After a few moments, she nods.  "Well, that is interesting, and worth sharing.  The question is whether the deck was the example, or the artifact.  Either way, following up there seems wise."

----------


## Cavir

*"Example? The Deck Is an artifact, maybe not The artifact, but something that has totally chaotic results. There were other items in the sack but we never saw what they were."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shrugs.  "Crafting an artifact is not a simple thing.  Having one on hand to observe may have been beneficial in their efforts to create one of their own.  Or it might be what they made.  Without further details, determining which is the case is challenging."  She pauses for a moment.  "Of course, considering the insanity of their religion, the deck may well have appealed to them.  Regardless, Joel may know more."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash shrugged noncommittally, clearly not convinced but willing to explore further.  

In the interim, she moves on to the next command word to bring a prisoner to the surface of the mirror, and prepares to launch into the same opening questions as last time.

----------


## kinem

The next (and presumably last) man in the mirror proves to be none other than Antis.

He says *"What's going on? I'm trapped again! Can you free me?"*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash winces slightly.  

*"Antis, we're not sure that it's safe to let you out yet. Patience!"*

She maintains eye contact with Antis while sending to her colleagues.

_*Do any of you have more questions for Antis? I sense that he is the only remaining occupant in the mirror.*_

----------


## kinem

Antis says *Safe? Why not?*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shrugs.  "After the troll, the altar, and the ooze attacked us, we left the astral.  Unfortunately, by all the information we have, you have been in the astral long enough to instantly die if you are ever outside of it, due to time buildup.  Speaking of which, did you have any idea about those?"

----------


## kinem

Antis replies *What? No. But dont worry about me. What was done made me tough. Ill take my chances.*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks interested at that statement.  "What was done to you?"

----------


## kinem

He says *Your friend knows. Some kind of power from the gate was put into me.*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash arches an eyebrow.  Fascinating that Antis should actually know the memory that she had been able to access from him. She sends to her colleagues.

_*As I told you before, I saw a memory of him being infused by some sort of dark energy at the portal.  We've seen his resilience in the face of the piercing cold of the cavern. So it may be possible that the same fortitude has made him immortal.

*Regardless, though, I see no particular reason to release him from the mirror. He is quite mad, and already ran away from us, ignoring orders, once before. If you have questions for him, ask. If you think that we should release him, state your case.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shakes her head, firmly.  "Antis, I don't know if you intended to, or not, but you lead us directly into a trap, and into a place where the only other location was also a trap, one that we prevented from triggering.  Without more information, we will have to consider you compromised."

----------


## kinem

Antis says *Didnt plan that. What more information can I give that would make you free me now?*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns.  "I don't know.  What do you think?  What were you trying to do in returning to that room?  How did you come to be in that cell?"

----------


## kinem

He says *I already told you. Bad men put me in the cell. I was hoping to free my friend. I heard he was trapped in there.*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods, as understanding starts to blossom within her.  "From where did they take you?  And who is this friend?"

----------


## Cavir

*"Bad men? Stop insulting us. Who? We need details. Were you with them before they turned on you? Who are you beyond a supposed prisoner? If Pilo is your friend then you must know things about him. How do you know him? What do you know of him, his plans, his powers? We have time for details. Your fate depends on your thoroughness and honesty."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sense Motive (1d20+16)[*18*]

----------


## kinem

Antis says *"As I told your friend, I was originally captured in my home town, Durras.

As for their names, I don't remember. How many names do you remember of people you knew thirty years ago? Probably not that many. This was much longer ago.

Pilo was my friend, yes. That's why I remember his name. He was a boss there, and he made the others treat me better. He was a priest. Plans I don't know. He said I was important, very nice of him."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods, trying to piece together his broken recollections.

*"That's very helpful, Antis.  What did Pilo do to show his friendship to you?  And how did you know that he was trapped in that cavern?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sense Motive: (1d20+39)[*46*]

----------


## kinem

Antis replies *"Pilo gave me nice things. One was my rod. I was afraid it would get stolen so I hid it.

I knew he was trapped because the bad men bragged about it before leaving me in the cell with the rat."*

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

He does not seem to be trying to deceive you.

----------


## Cavir

*"So Pilo was a priest and your boss. You were one of his flock too then? What work were you doing with he as your boss?"

"Remind me again please, was it Pilo or the bad men that exposed you to the gate? Were the bad men part of the same... religion, a different sect? How did they defeat your group if Pilo is so powerful and you are so tough? What magic did they use? We need to know what we'll be facing."

"You heard them brag about Pilo. What else did you hear from them? Their plans? How many of them? What was their next step? Why did they just leave here and not come back?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Not having anything useful to contribute to the interrogation, Eilyra stands calmly, and observes.

----------


## kinem

Antis says *"Need to know what you will be facing? What do you mean by that?

Look, all that stuff was a long time ago. It doesn't matter anymore. What does matter is I am trapped in here.

For every question I answer, you ask three more. I am starting to think you have no intention of freeing me no matter how many questions I answer!

I will only answer more questions if in return you promise to free me. If you break that promise, such as by saying you will do it later, I will never again answer any questions from you."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks to Antis, and shakes her head.  _Whether he is a willing servant or not, he definitely seems to be a servant of our enemies, and his knowledge seems too out of date to be terribly useful.  He might even be the artifact the other prisoner spoke of, who is this Pilo, and is definitely not Antis's friend.  Without a way to cross check anything they say, we can't rely on them, which would leave us with needing to find a way to ensure their reliability or us needing to be truly desperate before releasing them._

"Whether willingly or not, your actions seem to serve our opposition.  Absent a way to remove whatever control over you they have, freeing you is unwise.  The questions are an effort to find a way to remove that control, or at least gain some idea of where such a removal might happen, or what might be involved."

----------


## Cavir

*"Exactly. Antis your answers continue to be generic and anything but useful. Your only concern is for yourself. You think you have the upper hand, but you are missing an important point. If the only ones left in the mirror are enemies the best thing for us is to just toss the whole mirror into a volcano then collapse the volcano, just to be sure. If you don't want to be more helpful we'll send you back in and may or may not see you ever again."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash's sympathies for Antis' clearly miserable state ended when he darted forward into what seemed very much like a trap designed to ensnare them, only it caught him instead.  She gives him a chance to respond to Eilyra and Avakuss, and then dismissed him back to his timeless holding place in the mirror.

_*All right!  Anything else that we'd like to do here in Sigil?*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns, as they had discussed this before.  "While Center is out talking with a mutual friend to get more information about Bavia, it might be gainful to seek out a skilled planeswalker, a sage, or a tout to see if they know anything about Bavia while I work on my scribing, since Center is going to be another six hours or so.  If we wait to leave until tomorrow, Rule may have additional information for us, and I can read through another section of the books from the library today."

----------


## kinem

Before Ash dismisses Antis, he says *"What opposition? You haven't been willing to tell me who you are and what you want. You want something, and unless I know what it is, I'm not sure I should help you. So if my answers are not useful, it's your own fault, for trying to make this information exchange one sided in your favor."*

----------


## Cavir

*"We haven't told you about us because we want the truth, not what you think we want to hear. Next time, remember we are the ones that released you from the cell. Otherwise you could have hung there forever."* Avakuss nods to have Antis sent back.

*"I don't see a reason to keep Hesum in there. My students can help him with the transition."

"Perhaps Joel will know some sages he can point us to."*  He briefly steps out of the room, asking Joel to join them.

----------


## kinem

In the crowded dining room, Avakuss doesn't immediately see Joel. It takes a bit of looking around, but he finds Joel deep in conversation with three elven women. Seeing Avakuss, Joel nods, and in a minute, he comes over.

In the conference room Joel says *"You know, if I were to join a Faction, it would probably be the Sensates. But it might be bad for business. Best to keep the place as neutral ground.

What's the situation?"*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash stows the mirror and folds up her home as Joel is sought out. She nods and sends to Joel as he enters.

_*Thanks for coming. One of our leads involves a lich and a wooden avatarist who may have come through Sigil within the last few days, and whose origins seem to be linked to a material world, Bavia. We don't suppose you'd either heard of the pair - they might have been travelling with big bloated undead and multiple wooden statues, so may have been fairly conspicuous when passing through - or of this world?*_

----------


## Archmage1

Turning to face the door as Joel walks in, Eilyra offers him a brief smile, before she starts to explain.  "We're looking for information about a pair from Bavia, a lich and an avatarist, as well as information about some creatures we encountered near a portal.  Would you know a reliable sage that might have some useful information?  Additionally, you mentioned earlier that you sent a Edigaria to investigate a destroyed temple on the prime.  Have you heard anything back from her?"

----------


## kinem

Joel replies *"I've not heard about any big bloated undead or wooden soldiers tramping through Sigil. I understand that the wooden soldiers can shrink, but the big undead, I probably would have heard about, if they spent much time parading in the streets. Of course, a lich might have ways to hide them.

I haven't heard from Edigaria, but I'm not worried about that, yet. I got the impression that she prefers to work alone, and she can handle herself. I expect she'll return once she's satisfied with her investigation, and I have no idea how long that'll take.

As for Bavia, I've never heard of it outside of your findings. Some of you are great scholars of the planes in your own right, and I assume you've already asked Three. It seems to be rather obscure, from our perspective anyway.

The planes are infinite, or so smarter men than me have tried to explain, and my own experience is limited, even in my misspent youth. I am constantly hearing about new things, new people, new places, especially these days.

So I doubt that you'll find the dark of that place hidden in musty tomes or the mind of one who's studied them. You might be better off talking to those who still explore the far reaches of the multiverse, an ever-expanding frontier.

And I know where you could find a bunch of them. Apparently, the Sensates have taken over a large mansion in the Lady's Ward. They meet there to trade tales and novelties. From what I hear, they also have some kind of fancy magical entertainment there, a room that makes you see things that aren't there, or something like that."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns thoughtfully at Joel's suggestion.  "The Sensates?  Perhaps.  They do tend to travel, but also tend to be fairly superficial, which shouldn't be a problem for the information we are looking for.  However, they also tend to desire payment in unique experiences one way or another."  She looks over the group.  "Would any of you have a unique experience you are willing to share?  It can be difficult to judge how highly they will value them:  Generally, the more unique the better, however, both positive and negative experiences can have value."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash's brow furrows.

*"What would the sharing of experience entail?  I wouldn't mind a verbal narration of some of the events I've witnessed."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shakes her head with a slight smile.  "Usually, a bit more magical:  A sensory recorder is frequently utilized.  A small, magical stone that are used to store the experience."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash seemed distinctly unexcited about the prospect of opening her mind to thrill-seeking memory tourists.  

_*Well, I suppose that we can always talk with these Sensates, if only to find out what they might know about the various planes we're likely to need to explore further.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shrugs.  "They might have useful information, or at least useful contacts.  It is something to do while we wait to see what Center discovers."

With that, she reaches into her bag, and pulls out a scroll, starting to study it.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss:

*"Perhaps you three can visit the Sensates and I'll get Hesum settled if Ash will release him? Perhaps Taric has some good stories for the Sensates too and you can get information on both paths."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash carefully reactivates the opening to her home and pulls out the mirror.  She uses the command word to release Hesum, nods to him, and then returns the mirror and closes up her home again.

_*So it goes. Meet back here in a few hours, then?*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks up from her scroll, although her hands continue to hold it in place as she looks to Ash.  "That does sound like a plan.  With any luck, between whatever information you and Taric are able to collect from the Sensates will be enough to allow for teleportation to the right area.  That means a good description of the location.  Alternatively, Center might come through.  I'll work on translating this scroll, as it would be extremely helpful should the Avatarist use the same strategy as it did last time."

She then looks to Avakuss.  "I'll be here, should it turn out that Hesum is being deceptive."

----------


## kinem

When Ash speaks the command word, Hesum appears in front of the mirror. Of course, given that the mirror only traps creatures and not gear, the man is completely naked. He takes a few awkward steps, trying to get used to having a body again.

He says *"Thanks for freeing me. Um ... please let me borrow some clothing. So ... where are we?"*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

While Avakuss deals with Hesum, and Eilyra studies a scroll, Ash and Taric get directions from Joel and make their way through crowded streets to a mansion in the Lady's Ward. As they travel, the air quality gets noticeably better, and the buildings in the Lady's Ward are relatively clean and often decorative.

The mansion has a large pair of doors. When you knock, a graceful coppery humanoid answers the door;  evidently a Cuprilach Rilmani, wearing a loose-fitting colorful robe and of indeterminate gender.

The Cuprilach says *"Good morning. How can I help you?"*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Glancing at Taric, Ash shrugs.

*"Good day. We understand that the sensates are interested in unusual experiences. I believe that we have some to  offer, in exhange for information on a certain place, certain individuals.  If this is the case, we would like to speak to any of your members present who might be able to broker such an arrangement."*

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss

*"Oh. My humblest apologies. Please have a seat and I will see what I can find."* The 7'7" Avakuss steps out to the bar to find Joel where he quietly explains they have a new guest that needs clothing and secondly some food and drink. If Joel can't help with some clothes Avakuss will get directions to the closest place and get them. Something extremely basic for now was fine. 

Returning with clothes he hands them to Hesum. While he dresses Avakuss gets a plate of food and a drink for Hesum. *"I'm very sorry. You are the first to be returned from there. I am Avakuss. This is Eilyra. Welcome to the city of Sigil. Some would say it is the center of everything, but that is a discussion for another time. We are in a private room of an establishment called the Black Sail, owned by Joel who you might meet on our way out. Please, eat, then I'll show you to my school where you can stay for now. There will be much to discuss. It is good that we speak a common language. Perhaps it has not been as long as thought."*

----------


## Archmage1

With Avakuss dealing with Hesum's lack of clothing, and other needs, Eilyra keeps focused on her scroll(Although retaining alertness and subtly monitoring Hesum), but she offers a quick glance as she is introduced.

----------


## kinem

Joel is a bit surprised at Avakuss' request, but agrees to help and soon provides a simple outfit with a shirt, pants, and boots. He also brings a bowl of stew with some kind of meat, and some ale.

After putting on the clothing and thanking Joel and you, Hesum sits down to eat He says *"I never heard of Sigil. We must be very far from where I used to live. But that's not as important as the fact that much time has passed. Probably many generations. Anyone I ever knew must be dead by now, and I did not have children. So, there would really be nothing for me to return to anyway. I would be a newcomer there too.

So I might as well accept your offer, Avakuss, and stay in this new place. Do you think a man like me could make a living here?"*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Cuprilach replies *"This place is kind of a social club right now. If you wish to explore the benefits of the Sensate philosophy, you could probably ask around for what you seek. This would take time.

But I get the impression that your interests are more narrow. Still I might know someone who can help. I'll let you in, and introduce you, but you must leave your weapons with me. I am Leron, by the way."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Still in her pseudo-angelic guise, Ash smiles and raises a hand in greeting.

*"This is very kind of you, Leron.  I very much appreciate it.  I'm intrigued by the Sensate philosophy, an exploration for another day, but as you say, our current interest is much more focused. 

"Call me Ash.  This is Taric.  And I don't carry a blade."*

She turns to Taric, rather assuming that his process of disarming may be a more extensive one.  Once he has divested himself, Ash prepares to follow Leron further inside.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash will be her normal watchful self:
Spotting anything especially noteworthy: (1d20+50)[*55*]
Sense Motive (Leron and the new person): (1d20+29)[*44*]
Diplomacy if needed, although Leron seems to be being very helpful already: (1d20+17)[*26*]

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss nods to Hesum. *"You have a rare opportunity to start fresh and make a life of what you will. At least until then you are welcome to stay at one of my schools, learning from us and sharing your knowledge and wisdom. Sigil has a full range of creatures types ranging from pure evil to pure good mostly in truce. Major threats to the city are handled by a force that even deities are powerless against while here in this city, though smaller levels of violence do happen so one must keep their wits about. Let's leave Eilyra to her studies."* Avakuss checks with her to confirm their meeting time then leads Hesum out once he is done eating. On their way out of the Black Sail he gives a thankful nod and wave to Joel. *"Joel did for me what I'm offering for you."*

Avakuss led Hesum slowly through the city to the Lady's Ward, allowing him to take in the sights, while Avakuss also keeps aware of others taking interest in them. *"Sanjul is the head instructor for this location. We are a collection of schools focused on combining philosophy, physical prowess, and the untapped powers of the mind. I have a couple of hours to stay and chat but then I have business to attend to. It may keep me away for days or even weeks."* 

At the school Avakuss introduces Hesum to Sanjul, a male Raptoran tall for a human but still dwarfed by Avakuss' height, who in turn introduces the others that happen to be there at the time. *"Hesum is from far away and has been suspended in time for who knows how long. He is new to Sigil and the planes. I ask you all to take him in, teach him, and learn from him."*

Avakuss stays as long as he can. A tour is given (a short one- it is more a dojo with some living quarters), deeper introductions for the school are made, and some of Hesum's questions are answered. All know it will take time and patience is a virtue. Without giving details he explains he must be off and not sure how long until he is back. On the way out he gives Sanjul an expensive gem (1k jink) to help with the school. He then returns to the Black Sail.

Rejoining Eilyra he asks, *"Any news? How can I be of help?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra confirms that the meeting time is in six hours, before getting back to her scribing.

After he returns and offers assistance, she frowns.  _Ash has the books, Taric has the rod, Ash, Taric, and Center are all pursuing information about Bavia, that doesn't leave a lot of options.  He could try asking around for information about the cultists, or talking with Joel, to see if there are more details?  Or collect supplies for a week long trip, although I suspect that we all have such supplies already._  A moment passes, before she replies.  "We're low on useful things to do at present.  Ash has the books from the library, so those can't be read.  Taric has the rod, so we can't sell that, and I think we might want to do a bit more investigation about it before selling it as well.  You might be able to catch up to Ash, Taric, or Center, and help them?  Or, if you have a need for supplies, now would be a time to look for them.  Otherwise, you might take a break, or ask around to see if you can find out anything about Thrazzy's cults."

----------


## kinem

Hesum observes with wonder - and sometimes discomfort - at the sights, sounds, and smells of Sigil. As he explains to Avakuss, other than some elves, he's never seen non-human humanoids before, although of course he's heard of them. Nevertheless, he seems to acclimatize, and greets the people Avakuss introduces him to in a friendly manner. He thanks Avakuss once again as the goliath takes his leave.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OOC: To move on, I'll assume that Taric hands over his blades as requested. The blades are put into a locked safe for storage.

As far as you can tell, Leron is not being deceptive.

As he leads Ash and Taric on a tour of the mansion, he introduces them to a wide variety of people. many are deep in conversation. Some of them are reclining and appear asleep or semi-conscious. These people are (mostly) using not drugs but _sensory recorders_: small, round stones that are used to store specific occurrences or situations that a Sensate has experienced.

Leron leads you to a group in a corner of a large room and introduces you to the apparent leader of the group, indeed of the whole mansion: an Aasimar woman named Almsway.

After hearing your request, she says* "Very well. If one of our members knows of the place you seek, I probably have heard enough stories to direct you to them, and if not I will find out if any do have such stories. What do you offer in exchange?"*

Meanwhile, a Bariaur woman in the group sees Taric and approaches him. She is well proportioned according to the conventions of that race, with white fur. *"Hello, I am Leeth. You look like you might have some amazing stories to tell!"*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash thanks Leron for her kind assistance, and gives the Cuprilach an opportunity to return to her duties.  She nods approvingly as Taric makes his own connection here, and turns to address Almsway.

_*We very much appreciate your hospitality.  My name is Ash.  I suppose I have a few experiences that might be considered, if not unique, then at least relatively rare.  

*For example, my skin has been replaced by the silthilar by a type that is tougher and less sensitive to pain. Did you know that, during twenty-two of the twenty-six hours of that replacement process, I was fully conscious and aware. And for six hours, I was able to feel both the skin that was being flensed from me and the new skin as it was being attached.  Effectively, being in two very painful places at once.  Potentially thrilling for those who like such things, I suppose. 

*Or I can add the experience of adjusting my thought processes to accommodate a chunk of brain retrieved from a four hundred year old vampire, a being that is mostly content to ride in the back of the wagon, but which sometimes likes to shout instructions to the driver. So to speak. 

*Do you think that either of these interest you?*_

----------


## kinem

Almsway replies *Im more interested in the second one. But it depends on what trades we arrange and with who. What do you seek in exchange?*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Mentally and visually, Ash looks around the gathering, making sure that she feels secure in discussing this here.  She didn't know of any way to listen in on a telepathic conversation, but that didn't mean that such a technique did not exist.

_*Thank you.  We're investigating two individuals, and are looking for information on them. We are seeking an arrangement in which confidentiality is both offered and required.*_

She waits for a sense of understanding from Almsway before she continues, a hesitant smile on her face.

_*We are interested in seeking information on the fallen archdevil Vayyel, especially as may relate to his current activities, and also in the rakshasa known as the Mad Rajah.  Do you have any suggestions as to someone associated with the Sensates who would have stories to share?*_

----------


## kinem

Almsway seems slightly taken aback. She replies telepathically

_Sounds like a dangerous line of inquiry. In any case, I don't know of any Sensate who has seen Vayyel recently. As for the Mad Rajah, surely that is ancient history. Sorry to disappoint you, but maybe you have other interests?_

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash smiles.

*Many.  Including ancient history.  Hmm.  I don't suppose you've heard of a material world called Bavia?*

----------


## kinem

Almsway smiles back. *"As a matter of fact, I have heard of Bavia. One of our members has indeed been there and had many unusual encounters there."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Nodding, Ash elaborated.

_*Then I suppose I'd like to buy that member a drink. 

*I'm new here.  I don't really understand the idea of paying for information with experience.  Couldn't I just talk with that person, maybe see if I have something of interest to them?*_

----------


## kinem

Almsway says *"Indeed so. That something of interest you trade may be information, an experience that can be stored in a stone, or it may be a story, or many other things. I'll introduce you."*

After searching around for a bit, she finds and introduces you to a gnome. The man is well dressed, with some unusual gear - or more accurately, gears. His hat sports several, as does his shirt.

*"Good day. My name's Dottins. If Almsway thinks you're interesting, I'd like to hear more."*

----------


## paradox26

Taric has been remaining in the background, as his skills have not been of much use in Sigil so far, other than in discerning the servant of Rule of Three who was watching for them on arrival. He goes to the Sensates Hall, though, when the party splits up. He is not actually a Sensate himself, but he is strongly inclined towards their philosophy, and he can do with the presence of nominally friendly faces within Sigil. 

Upon arrival at the Hall, he offers to donate a memory of a sunset on Arborea, on a night when the sunset is marked by a very rare green flash of light at the moment when the sun totally sets. It is one of his fondest memories, as it was the greatest sense of peace he had encountered in his life.

On placing the memory into a memory stone, he looks around for signs of his companions, from whom he has briefly been separated. Finding them, he also notices a bariaur woman. A fine specimen of his race, he immediately notes, with glistening flanks and body, and an upper half even humanoids would find distracting. He wonders at her presence in the Hall, and goes to introduce himself. 

"Greetings, fair one. I am named Taric, of Arborea. What would such a fine flower be doing in Sigil, Leeth, and if I may ask you, what memory did you choose to place here? I may look it up in the catalogue, to see the world from behind fresh eyes. As for my memories, I have many, though I chose to share only my favourite one here," he says.

----------


## kinem

Leeth smiles. *"Taric, I am an explorer. You might say I have a bit of wanderlust. I came to Sigil to meet up with the other Sensates and to swap stories and experiences with interesting people like you.

What are you doing here, Taric?

Once, I was walking alone through a forest on a bright sunny day. Suddenly, a huge brown bear appeared in front of me out of nowhere! For some reason, I wasn't scared. Bears don't usually teleport, so I tried talking to her. She didn't say anything, but suddenly the ground was filled with flowers, making a wonderful scent, and she was gone. I don't know exactly what she was, but I think it was her way of saying 'You are welcome here, if you are a respectful guest.'

I stored that memory in a stone. Would you care to trade?"*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*




> *"Good day. My name's Dottins. If Almsway thinks you're interesting, I'd like to hear more."*


Ash nods a greeting to Dottins, and looks around for a place where the pair of them might sit, so as to facilitate eye contact.

_*Almsway, thank you for your kind assistance. I will look forward to sharing stories with you at a time when I am less preoccupied. You strike me as one who has experienced life fully.*_

After Almsway takes her leave, Ash turns to Dottins and sends to him telepathically.

_*I appreciate the opportunity to speak with you. My work requires a degree of discretion, so I would prefer to speak telepathically, if you don't object.*_

She pauses to wait for his response before continuing as indicated.

_*I am looking for information on a material plane world called Bavia. My understanding from Almsway is that you have travelled there.  I would very much appreciate any insights you can provide, as I anticipate travelling there soon. 

*My understanding is that the Sensates velue experiences and stories as a kind of currency. I am open to an exchange, or to finding a more mindane way of compensating you for your advice.*_

----------


## kinem

Dottins replies telepathically

_Ah, Bavia. A very interesting land. As you might have guessed, I have a fascination with the mechanical. Having heard rumors of marvelous machines, I naturally had to see them myself. I spent some time there, and learned much, but some sad lessons as well.

What kind of information do you seek, and what do you offer in exchange?_

----------


## paradox26

Taric nods his agreement. "I would be intrigued to see your memory, and to fully experience it. I wonder if the bear you saw was a celestial. Some celestials have animal-like forms, and judging by its behaviour, it could be that you have encountered one. As for my memory, it is a sunset on Arborea, where you see a green flash at the very moment the sun disappears. It is very rare, and only lasts a moment, but it is beautiful," he says to Leeth.

"As for why we are here, that is a story that is not wholly mine to tell. We seek memories of a world named Bavia, but for reasons I cannot go into. Please do not take this as inherent mistrust, but merely an abundance of caution. What we do could prove dangerous, and we do not wish to endanger anyone besides ourselves," he adds.

----------


## kinem

Leeth nods. *"I understand. The sunset does sound like an amazing memory.

The bear might have been an unusual celestial, or perhaps some kind of fey or druid, or possibly even an awakened bear. Or even a goddess. Though I have heard tales similar to mine, I never saw her again."*

She leads Taric to a large room with a colorfully lit ceiling and with several large sofas upon which a variety of people are sitting. There are a few tables which are the right height for comfortable use by Bariaurs. She takes a stone out of her pocket.

*"This room has a magic which allows people to share an experience. Shall we?"* She reaches out her hand.

The experience is intense, and Taric gets a sense of Leeth's emotional state; she is excited by all the novelty here.

*"So what do you think of all this?"*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash ponders for a moment before responding to Dottins.

_*I'm looking for a powerful figure who specializes in animating wooden statues. He or she is in the city of Aelcliff, in Durburn province. I suppose I'm looking for information about the political and physical situation in this place, since I don't know Bavia at all.  Of course, if you know of the individual I'm talking about, any information would be astonishingly helpful as well.*_

Ash glances down for a moment, trying to figure out how to answer the extremely open-ended second question.

_*It's hard for me to know what I'm offering without knowing what you're interested in.  I have my own stories to share, gossip of this and other worlds.  I am a diviner of some ability, so if you have a particular topic of interest, here or elsewhere, there's a good chance I could help.  Or I have a little money.  It might be easier for me to ask: what would interest in you in return?*_

----------


## paradox26

"The bear could have been any of those things, I suppose. I hadn't even thought of some of those possibilities," Taric says to Leeth. He takes her hand and prepares to experience the full wonder of her memory. "As for what I think of this place, it is wonderful. I could even see myself aligning with the Sensates if the experience is as amazing as I expect. But I generally prefer to remain unaligned, since ties can cause problems in the big 'verse. But I may be able to be convinced that it is worth the trouble to join them. Are you a member of the Sensates yourself?" he asks as an almost afterthought.

----------


## kinem

Dottins replies

_My main interest was in machines, an art in which Bavia has excelled, not animated statues. I can tell you a bit about the political situation and so on.  Since it's not much, perhaps in return, you can tell me: Who is the best engineer in Sigil?

Bavia is a large kingdom and has long been considered at the forefront of culture and knowledge on the Prime world where it is. If you go there, you will notice the inventions. Horseless carriages which are powered not by magic, but by the burning of oil which comes from the ground. Flying machines which work similarly. Machines which can rapidly produce copies of books or news sheets. Huge factories which produce machines on a massive scale. If you want a map, you can easily buy a machine printed one there. Mind you, magic works fine there, too. The population is almost all human.

And also, metal tubes which can propel bits of lead at great speed. Those are used as weapons, like hand crossbows but much more dangerous. Perhaps fortunately, many of the alchemical reactions which power these devices don't work on most other planes.

The current ruler is King Rolf, and he is a warmonger, and is said to be a powerful sorcerer. He tried to conquer the neighboring kingdoms, which have long been Bavia's rivals. But his enemies have learned the secrets of the war machines and have banded together with other allies. Bavia is losing the war, and its cities are being shattered by explosives dropped from flying machines. Millions of its men have been slain in battle. It was no longer a good place to visit, so I left. That was about six months ago._ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Taric and Leeth enjoy the memories, using the stones in turn: First Leeth's encounter with the mysterious bear in the woods, and the green sunset Taric saw.

Leeth smiles. *"That was amazing. Yes, I have joined the Sensates ... or at least a group of them. The Faction became divided, with groups on different planes, and it remains to be seen how all that will be worked out. But the basic traditions are the same. To become a Sensate, you must learn to appreciate all of the senses. Then you must take a test to show that you understand. For my own test, I was asked to place several wooden objects according to who owns them. There was no way to tell by looking at them, but I noticed the differences in smell ... smoky from the lower ward, perfume from a lady, and so on. I hope you are still interested."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash listens carefully, forming images in her mind stirred by Dottins' images.  Bavia was shaping up to be more 'blasted hellscape' and less 'pastoral woodscape.'

_*That is immensely helpful.  I'm very grateful. I'll do my best to reciprocate.  Any particular kind of engineering?*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm assuming that Knowledge Local would be the best knowledge to know of the most esteemed engineeer in Sigil?  She will use us a Moment of Prescience in trying to give Dottins a good answer:
(1d20+43)[*51*]

----------


## paradox26

Taric is intrigued by Leeth's words. "That sounds like the test may be difficult. I am not always the most observant of beings. In my past, in any case. But I am improving. Does the test take long? I only ask because my companions and I are on a time sensitive task, and I would not have much time to do such a test. But I am intrigued. Which planes are the factions based upon, and which faction are you a part of? And while you are answering, can you tell me the philosophical differences between the factions, so I will better understand which is more closely aligned to my own philosophies on life?" he asks.

----------


## kinem

Dottins says *"Building mechanical devices."*

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

You recall one time that you visited the Hands of Time Clockwork Shop in the Lower Ward. It's a shop that specializes in anything with moving parts, and itself is a constantly shifting mechanical sculpture. Its run by a strange mix of modrons, aasimon, dwarves, and gnomes, and is almost a guild in itself. Managed by Saddam Hasan ibn Arvalas, originally from Toril. Very likely Dottins is already aware of the place, but he may not know of something Saddam confided to you: One of the shop's regular customers, a shapechanger of some sort known to him as Norma, knows more about mechanical devices than anyone else he had ever encountered.


---------------------------------------------------------------

Leeth tells Taric *"Oh, the test wouldn't be given today. Tell Almsway that you are interested in joining, and she'll set it up. There are several potential members that will need testing, and it's usually personalized a bit.

I wouldn't call them factions, because the Sensates are all one Faction. From what I understand, Factol Dananin, the overall leader, is a bit political and not too fond of the way the Lady has ruled. Our factor here, Almsway, tries to stay away from all that. Her focus is on shared experiences. I suppose that she will want us to support concerts, theaters and the like.

There are Sensates on just about every plane, now. Outside of Sigil, Arborea and the Outlands seem the most popular. I don't really know all of the groups and their ideas."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods and ponders further before continuing her mental conversation with Dottins.  She smiles.

_*I suppose I should have guessed that.  At a time of greater leisure, I would hope to have an opportunity to see some of your creations.  I'm sure they're fascinating.

*Doubtless you are familiar with the Time Clockwork Shop, down in the Lower Ward?  No, I'm not putting ibn Arvales forward for your consideration, gifted though he is.  Rather, I'll refer you to another of his customers, a shapeshifter known to me only as Norma. I expect to be occupied for a week or so with the same task that may be taking me to Bavia, but if you leave me your address on your return, I'll seek you out.  You can show me your workshop, and if you haven't made contact with this Norma, I may be able to help locate them for you.*_

She waits to see if Dottins has any follow up questions, and to see if he does indeed provide directions for future use.  Once their business is completed, she has little difficulty in picking Taric out in the crowd, and ambles over to stand next to him. She offers a slight smile to Leeth.

*"Good day. My name is Ash. If I am intruding, I will wait by the entrance for you."*

----------


## kinem

Dottins tells Ash *"Ah, thank you. I'll check that out, and I will certainly see you again."* He writes down an address in the Market Ward.

Leeth replies *"Good day, Ash. Taric, I hope you will come to see us again."*

OOC: Time to get the band back together again?

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods to Leeth.

*"My apologies, dear lady, but I'm afraid that I should pull this charming man away. We have pressing business elsewhere."*

Unless Taric objects, Ash will lead him away from the Sensates and back out into the street. On the way back to their colleagues, she provides a telepathic precis of Dottins' information to him as they walked.

_*Leeth seemed quite lovely. Was your interest in her personal or professional?*_

Using her telepathic senses, it's not too difficult to track the swirl of minds around her, to monitor for patterns, and for minds that seem to be trailing behind them. In combination with her keen eyes (including the crystal one in her forehead), not much got past Ash.

Returning to Joel's hospitality, Ash nods a silent greeting to Eilyra and Avakuss.  Opening the entrance to her home once again, Ash carefully stores the mirror again, and retrieves an armload of books from where they were stacked below, bringing them up to the table.

_*The Sensates were most welcoming. Not really my style, but a charming lot. I'd prefer to wait until Centre comes for a more fulsome report.*_

Flipping open one of the books, she begins to read.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Knowing that she and Taric make a relatively distinctive pair, Ash is careful to confirm that they're not being followed. Spot: (1d20+51)[*67*]

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks up from her scroll as Ash enters, but quickly turns back to her study as Ash mentions that she wasn't going to report at this time.

----------


## paradox26

Taric's discussion with Leeth is interrupted by Ash, and reluctantly he decides to break off the discussion. "As you see, Leeth, my mission is most pressing. But I am certainly interested, especially as the Faction has a strong power base in Arborea. I will return when I am able, and will in the meantime give considerable thought to joining. I do not wish to step into a Faction rashly. For now, I fare thee well, and truly hope to meet again," he says, as he takes his leave.

At Ash's telepathic query, he responds aloud, not being all that comfortable with mind speech, "A bit of both. I am intirgued byt he Sensates, and think they could offer much, both to this mission and to me personally. But I must also confess that Leeth is a striking being, and I would be interested in getting to know her better after we are finished, I think."

He listens to Ash's description of the world of Bavia. "That sounds like an awful plane to have to visit. But it appears we will have little choice other than to do so. On the positive side, if the world is mostly inhabited by mechanical craftsmen, then those such as we seek should be fairly well known for being different from others on the world. Might make them easier to find. Though, of course, it could also just have pushed them into hiding too," he says.

----------


## kinem

It is several hours later, in the evening, when Center returns.

He explains *"So I disguised myself as a halfling and asked about our Mercane friend Imao.

It turns out that he hails from a city called Union. There's a portal there from Sigil. It's not always open, but it's open now and will be for another week, based on a fixed schedule. I went there.

Union reminded me of Sigil in a lot of ways. It's a large and very diverse city, but it's run by the Mercane. It's not their homeland, but something they built. It's built on several large islands that are sort of floating in a purple haze. That sounds a bit like what we saw on the Astral plane, but it's not on the Astral. It's on its own demiplane, or so I was told.

By the way, anyone who goes there has to buy a trade writ for fifteen gold.

Anyway, there is another gate there that goes to Prime worlds. The actual one that it goes to changes according to a set schedule. And it's scheduled to go to Bavia, the day after tomorrow. It does so one day every month."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

*Walking with Taric*

_*The Sensates did indeed seem remarkably civilized, and Leetha in particular a thoughtful and charming conversationalist. I wish you joy in your further association.

*I agree with your assessment of Bavia. People travelling around with animated wooden statues and hulking undead are likely to stand out in that crowd.*_

--

*After Centre's Arrival:*

Ash closes her book, leaving a finger inside to mark her place for the moment.

_*You are a skilled invstigator, Centre. Well done.

*I must start with an apology to Eilyra.  I confess that I had some misgivings about approaching the sensates in search of information.  I was entirely incorrect. They were, as far as I was able to tell, discreet and willing to help us to the full extent of their ability.  

*I spoke with one of their members, a gnome machinist named Dottins, about Bavia. He hadn't heard of the avatarist, but spoke eloquently about the land.

*Bavia is a land in which the wonders of artifice blend with powerful magics. Dottins spoke of technological marvels: flying machines, devices that reproduce books quickly, wagons that move forward powered by neither magic nor animals, but by some sort of oil harvested underground. Powerful weapons that fling bits of metal at great speed. I assume that it is these marvels that lie at the root of Dottins' interest in the place, although he also noted that many of these devised things cease to function on other worlds.

*Bavia is a powerful empire, ruled by one King Rolf, which sought to conquer its neighbours. These other nations have now learned to reproduce Bavia's technologies, and the war has bogged down into a grinding slog of attrition. 

*Dottins also nodded that the population is predominantly human.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Having spent the hours of time productively, in scribing her scroll, Eilyra looks up from her work as Center returns, and listens intently to his explanation, and to Ash's followup expansion of her discoveries.  _A portal, available for one day a month to Bavia, which is available the day after tomorrow.  That is good.  That gives me time to finish scribing this spell, and preparing it.  Now, Ash most likely won't be happy about delaying for another two days, but I do have the spells available to travel to somewhere in Bavia, let her try scrying, before teleporting us back.  And Bavia wields technology?  It would seem that the often derided protection from missiles spell would be helpful, but there simply isn't time.  And Bavia is at war with neighbors, which means it is likely that the lich and avatarist are going to have official protection of their base... and potentially, official "protection" of their bodies.  Which might mean that this Rolf is a Thrazidun cultist.  Or might not. And the culture is predominantly human, and at war, so disguises might be wise._
"That is interesting information, and quite valuable.  A way there the day after tomorrow is an excellent opportunity, especially if it allows us to draw upon the Mercane's reputation to avoid potential trouble after we arrive.  If we want to avoid notice, we should see about disguising ourselves as humans, but it is possible that the disguises might draw more attention than we would like.  Now, this isn't enough information to target a teleport for an assault, but it is enough to be highly useful."  She leans back, placing her quill on the table after carefully wiping the remaining ink from the tip.  "This suggests that the lich and avatarist may be directly related to the Bavian government, this Rolf, which is potentially problematical.  If they are related, then Rolf may be a cultist.  We may also be able to arrange an escape for them, in exchange for some considerations.  On the other hand, they may simply be fully independent."  She pauses, to let this sink in, before she looks to Ash.  "Now, we can travel to the plane now, and see what, if anything, you can get via scrying, before we withdraw to plan, and think about what we find.  Alternatively, we can focus on finishing reading the books, and remove any with information cultists would find useful, before we plan a more formal visit if we want to attempt to resolve things in a more diplomatic fashion.  I would, however, prefer that we wait until after I have finished preparing this spell" she gestures to the scroll, still sitting on the table "And have merged the magic of the cloak with my existing equipment, so I don't experience a repeat of the last time we fought them."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash ponders.

_*If, at the end of our work day, I'm able to assist with your cloak, I'm happy to do so.  If you like, I should be able to incorporate one of the purple or black cloaks in that process, which may be of further use against the Tharizdun cult locations.

*While it's great that a direct portal to Bavia is opening in two days, we certainly do have options that get us there sooner.

*I would be cautious about making assumptions about connections between our two adversaries and the kingdom that one of them happens to live in.  We have no evidence that the lich is anywhere near Bavia, and no evidence linking the avatarist to the official government. Certainly, it's something that we can investigate once we get to Bavia.*_

She looks around at her colleagues.

----------


## Cavir

*"I agree. That is a lot of assumptions based on some information. Wouldn't Plane Shift send us to a random location if we have never been there? That could end quite poorly, appearing in a volcano or ocean, or suddenly appearing in the king's throne room. I'd suggest traveling tomorrow to Union, and onward to Bavia the day after as soon as it opens. Did anyone get a sense of how Bavia treats non-humans?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods at Avakuss's words.  "Plane shift can send us to a random location, yes, however, the probability of that location being instantly fatal is not high.  It won't, for example, send us deep into the earth, or high into the sky.  Open ocean, or a lake is possible, but that is quite survivable.  Certainly survivable enough to use more magic to fix the problem.  Similarly, being teleported into a volcano, while not exactly comfortable is survivable, provided we take prompt and immediate action.  She thinks for a moment before continuing, as she tries to address Avakuss's second question.  "As for non-human treatment, at a guess, we would likely not be terribly well liked:  The country is at war, and we would be strangers.  Being non-human may make that worse, or better.  I can disguise myself for a time, and potentially, some of you, if needed, as humans, or something else."

Eilyra shrugs, before she continues.
"We can make a quick trip for some scrying and the like now, with a high chance of not dying, if we so choose."

----------


## kinem

Center says *"The impression I got is that the Bavians are willing to trade with anyone, but don't like for people to come and stay.

I'm willing to try a trip there if you think it's wise.

Rule of Three said he might have information for us tomorrow on the situation in the Waste, so we should remember to check on that."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

The winged woman listens intently to the conversation.

*"Since we don't know where the portal from Union would take us within Bavia, I'd suggest that it's not particularly safer than travelling under our own aegis. At the very least, if we use our own plane shift, we have a chance of arriving relatively close to the avatarist's previous location, increasing the likelihood of us being able to use physical scouting or conversing with the locals to learn more about them.

"There's no guarantee that the avatarist is still in Bavia, of course, but there seems to be very little harm in trying.  At the very least, we have a good chance of finding and learning about one of his strongholds. Given the specific abilities of avatarists, it's essential that we try to connect with him or her in person, or they'll just keep hitting us from a distance by proxy."

"So...shifting to Bavia now to scout and cast divinations, keeping as low a profile as we can, and completing the devising of Eilyra's cloak. Then back to Sigil tomorrow to confer with Rule, and perhaps further investigate the leads he directs.  Do I have the right of it?  Unfortunately, by that point the lich will likely have reformed, and the pair may be anywhere in the cosmos, but that can't be helped."*

----------


## paradox26

Taric considers the discussion among the more verbose of his companions. After some thought, he joins in and says, "I think we should go via Union, heading there as soon as spell scroll preparation allows. It means we will have an extra plane shift spell available should we encounter either something dangerous or a lead. I think the avatarist is probably not aligned with the ruler of Bavia, given they are focused on technology rather than magic. But it is possible that could be incorrect, and is simply conjecture. But traveling via Union will also probably bring us to an inhabited place, if the mercanes are able to guide its destination. That will also save us having to use a teleportation spell in order to travel to where we can ask questions. That will likely do us some good, even if we can learn more from scrying."

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods at Taric's words.  "It'll take me another thirty two hours to finish scribing the scroll, and preparing the spell afterwards.  That said, both Ash and I have planeshifts available today, and spending twenty minutes going to Bavia, scrying, then returning to Sigil immediately afterwards should be safe enough.  The chances of us appearing in an inhabited area are relatively low, but we can hedge against that concern with disguises.  I can disguise myself and up to three others as humans.  They won't be great disguises, but they should be find provided no one looks at us too closely."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods.

*"I'll be as quick as I can with my divinations.  I have every confidence in your ability to keep us safe as I do so."*

----------


## kinem

Center transforms into his human form.

*"Any preference on where we should go to plane shift from?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods.  "In some cases, non-prime planes can interfere with the planeshift spell, so let's head to Faerun.  There's a portal this way."

With that, Eilyra carefully rolls up her scroll, and stores it in her scroll case, before putting it into her bag.  Scroll safely stored, she stands, straightens her dress, and sweeps towards the door, heading towards the portal to Faerun, and clearly expecting to be followed.

----------


## Cavir

Avauss nods and follows. New places to see were always enlightening, friendly or not, though the goliath would have preferred a more definite final destination.

----------


## paradox26

Taric follows along, though he finds himself silently wondering why they travel to Faerun as a waypoint to Bavia, when they could just go to Union and use the portal there to Bavia. He figures the others must have their reasons, which they simply haven't bothered to tell him about. Though as they are using a portal from Sigil to Faerun, the number of spells used in total is not going to be any greater. Unless they used a portal to Union, as he assumes they would have to. Since portals are usually the only way to or from Sigil, it makes sense. Either way, he is ready for trouble. "I could do with one of your disguise spells, I think, as bariurs are rare on the Prime plane."

----------


## Archmage1

Walking towards the portal, Eilyra looks over at Taric as he asks for a disguise.  "Any preferences for what you want to look like?  Elf, human, dwarf, goblin, gnome, orc, horse... anything, really.  Well, not anything, but most things."

----------


## paradox26

"I assume most beings on Bavia will be human. They tend to spread like the plague, so they are common everywhere. I will go for a human disguise, if you don't mind," Taric replies.

----------


## Archmage1

Without missing a beat, Eilyra casts polymorph any object, and turns Taric into a human, an almost aggressively bland one.  Brown hair, brown eyes, brown skin, bland features, all in all, the sort of person that no one would look at twice.

*Spoiler: Mechanics*
Show


Your racial stat modifiers are now zero.
You are human.
Duration is permanent.
Any equipment that a human could not wear is merged into your form.
Other equipment remains equipped.



As the group approaches the gate to Faerun, her wings, horns, and tail vanish, and her golden eyes and hair cease glowing as she casts Alter Self on her self, before she looks over at Ash, Center, and Avakuss.  "Anyone else?"

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss was a bit surprised with Taric's transformation. With a simple wave of his large hand he declines the offer. *"I'm ready to go."*

----------


## paradox26

Taric staggers around for a moment, trying to get used to having only two legs, and not the four he can more easily rest on. "Thank you for that. Just to check, though. You are able to dispel this spell later, aren't you? I am happy having four legs, and only two feels very odd," he says.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shrugs at Taric's question. "Of course.  Any competent spellcaster should be able to dispel it.  I'd suggest that you walk around a bit as we proceed, to get used to moving around like this.  It will come to you fairly naturally."

With that said, she steps through the gate.

----------


## Cavir

*"Push comes to shove, I may be able to dispel it. Much easier for her to do it."* Avakuss then steps through the portal.

----------


## kinem

Disguised as humans*, the party heads to the portal Eilyra knows about.

*OOC: Did Ash cast Disguise Self?

The portal is in a stone archway that leads to a small garden. The portal key is a drawing of a sword, which does not need to be made with any great skill.

The portal is being used by a few others as well: a group of five dwarves making their way in to Sigil. Apparently adventurers with typical gear, they greet you politely, but seem to have no interest in extended conversation with you.

Arriving on the Prime you pass through a similar archway and are greeted with bright sunlight and the tweeting of birds. As Eilyra knows, this place is on Faerun, specifically in the land of Cormyr.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Before the group departs, Ash adjusts the seeming that had been giving her an angelic appearance.  She changes herself into a human form not very different from her natural appearance, save that her wings are overlaid with the illusion of a bulky backpack.

--

Once through the portal, Ash steps to the side.  It had been years since she had been back to her home world, not since she had begun travelling with Gargauth, and it felt both strange and wonderful to feel her birth-sun on her face again.

With an incongruous smile of her face, given the gravity of their mission, Ash turns to her colleagues.  

_*I wish that we had time to linger here.  Silverymoon is beautiful at this time of year.  Perhaps when this is done.  

*In the interim, do any of you have any final preparations you wish to make before we travel to Bavia?*_

Once any last minute preparations are complete, Ash will draw everyone closer in order to complete the shift to another plane.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Once all are ready, Ash will Greater Plane Shift to the community of Aelcliffe in the nation of Bavia.

----------


## Archmage1

After quickly withdrawing a piece of paper, and using her ink to draw a tiny sword on it, Eilyra ignores the dwarves, and leads the way through the portal.  On the other side, she looks around the plains of Cormyr, and doesn't see any threats, as the rest of the party enters the warm sunlight.  However, before she can move onto the next phase of her plans, Ash pre-empts her, and offers to cast the planeshift to Bavia.

"Silverymoon?  I take it that's a new settlement somewhere?  Perhaps.  But for the moment, we have other priorities.  Whenever you are ready to cast."

Eilyra extends her gloved hand, to take Ash's, as the spell demands.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss looked to the sky. It seemed very familiar. *"Faerun. I wish to come back here with more time too.*. The goliath reaches down to the shared contact for the spell.

----------


## kinem

The group joins hands and Ash casts her spell.

You arrive in a wooded area. Its chilly here, and overcast, with a light rain falling and starting to get you wet.

From some distance away you hear something. It doesnt sound like a noise that living creatures would make, but perhaps some sort of mechanical things might. It seems to come from things that are moving. You are down in a small hollow, so dont have line of sight just yet.

----------


## Archmage1

As the echoes of the Planeshift fade, Eilyra looks around her surroundings.  Trees.  Wetness.  Chill.  Mechanical sounds.  She looks down at her dress, and frowns as the water starts to soak it, then she sighs.  "It seems we are here.  And that there is something that way.  And it is raining."  Her voice is quite dry as she speaker, but her final sentence conveys a clear sense of being displeased.

Even as she speaks, she looks around, seeking a mountain, or a rockier area, or anything else of interest beyond trees and rain.

(1d20+19)[*20*] Spot

----------


## kinem

There are nearby hills that you could easily climb, but nothing else within line of sight.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss puts up the hood of his cloak. He would have preferred a warmer climate but the rain didn't bother him. He squats, leans back against a sturdy tree, and meditatively listens to the world around them. Is the noise coming closer?

*"This seems a good spot to keep to ourselves for a while.*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Steadfast Perception, 7PP, 190 minutes

Listen (1d20+10)[*12*]
Spot (1d20+25)[*43*]
See Invisible

83/202 PP left.

----------


## kinem

You soon realize that the sounds get somewhat louder then softer, as if a group of things is passing by.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash looks around, and as soon as there are no immediate threats, sends to her colleagues.

_*I'm going to try to get a sense of where we are, geographically.  This will take a moment.*_ 

Ash raises her face to the sky, enjoying the rain after so much time on planes like Sigil.  She begins a slow chant, and her arms begin a strangle, convoluted rotation.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show

Ash casts Lay of the Land, giving her information on settlements, rivers, lakes, etc within 50 miles.

----------


## Archmage1

Not seeing any significant terrain, nor stone that she might use to craft a shelter from the rain, Eilyra keeps quiet as Avakuss and Ash take their time assess the nearby area as well.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Ash's spell reveals that there are numerous towns within the 50 mile radius that the spell gives information about, with the largest being a large city about 10 miles south - which may be the direction that the noise-making things are headed. There's a river which flows roughly southeast and passes through that city.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

After a moment, Ash crouches down. With a gauntleted hand, she quickly scratches into the earth the learnings of her divination.  X marks of various sizes for groups of people.  Lines and circles for rivers and lakes.  

She taps briefly on the largest X, and points toward the rumbling noises.

_*This is the largest city in the area. It's tempting to assume that it's Aelcliffe, but that would only be a guess. 

*I will attempt to scry on the hall where the Avatarist was two days ago, but it's a long shot. This will take about an hour.  Whether I'm successful or not, I also have the ability to magically chart a path for ourselves to Aelcliffe, but not necessarily transport us there immediately.  We would need to travel by other means.  I would suggest wind-walking to get us there in a few, but given Bavia's investment in vehicles that fly, this may bring with it it's own challenges.

While I am scrying, may I suggest that you attempt to come to some consensus as to whether we would like to travel to Aelcliffe, in order to our expand our range of information gathering options to include things like talking with people who might know who the avatarist is, or even learning their name.*_

She quickly unfolds the entrance to her home and descends the small staircase to the room where the mirror is stored.  She uncovers it, intending to use it not for any of its soul-stealing purposes, but simply as a reflective surface.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash will cast Scry Location, attempting to scry the meeting room in Aelcliffe most closely associated with the wooden avatarist they had met two(?) days ago. 

Caster level check: (1d20+22)[*35*]

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra takes another look around, and shrugs.  "Despite the rain, and the nearby noise, it seems clear enough for the moment.  I think that, for the moment, rather than try diving right in, we just cast our spells, and then assess.  If we find clear evidence that launching an assault right now is the right move, then we do.  Otherwise, we take the slower route, and take the portal.  I would, however, suggest that we move under the cover of those trees"  She points towards the edge of the clearing, further away from the mechanical sounds, even as water drips from her fingertip.  "Rather than simply casting in the open.  Statistically, we're likely several hundred miles away from Aelcliffe, and we don't know how large it is in any event.  Let's just cast our spells, and see what we find."

After relocating to a less rainy, and more sheltered location, Eilyra looks over at Avakuss and Taric.  "This is likely to take a bit over an hour, and will, with a bit of luck, give us some useful information.  That said, please, stay alert."

With that, she casts Comprehend Languages, before she reaches into her bag, and pulls out a rather hefty looking finely crafted silver mirror, decorated with images of elves and demons working together, and marked with an unknown sigil.  Then, she starts to chant, casting Scrying against the lich.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Casting Scrying, Eilyra has met the subject, and has both a possession(Cloak of Charisma +6), and a body part(Finger bone) of the lich.
(1d20+22)[*30*] Spell Resistance(If relevant)
DC 26 will save to negate, but the lich gets a -14 penalty(-19 if killing someone counts as knowing them well.)'

If she succeeds, she will follow it up with detect magic(Or arcane sight, if it is similar enough to detect magic to work through scrying.)

----------


## Cavir

*"Taric, while we wait staying alert I suggest you get used to your new balance and movement. When you are ready we can spar too."*  

If agreed, Avakuss will find some sturdy branches of various lengths for when they get to that point. For himself, he wouldn't want to give up his form as one's unique skin pattern is important to goliaths but the idea of trying out different forms temporarily and studying their pros and cons intrigued him. If the magic was available enough, he could even implement that as part of the school's training program.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Noticed that Taric has +23 in Tumble from items/abilities but zero ranks. Next level I'd suggest taking a rank so the skill is Trained. Avakuss would be glad to help.

----------


## kinem

Center doesn't seem bothered by the rain, but holds out his hands a bit and also opens his mouth and tastes it. *"Seen rain before but not often"* he explains.

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

Eilyra's Scrying attempt doesn't work. It didn't seem like the lich resisted the spell, so he is probably either still dead, or shielded from divination.


During the long wait while Ash casts her spell, there are a few occasions when you hear some sort of mechanical noise from something passing overhead, but you don't see the source, which must be flying rapidly above the clouds.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Your spell succeeds. What you end up seeing is a large room, which contains several tables and chairs, but you see no creatures there.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash takes careful note of the specifics of the furniture and walls of the meeting room before ending the spell.

She follows up with another, much faster spell, to provide options.  She climbs back upstairs and closes up her home again.

Back outside, she nods to her four colleagues, and smiles in sympathy at Centre's enjoyment of the rain.

_*Well, I managed to see a meeting room in Aelcliffe.  It's unoccupied at the moment.  I could teleport us there.  Or, if we prefer to not get so close at this time, Aelcliffe is that way, about 220 miles away, and there are decent roads between us.  Wind Walking would get us there in a few hours, and in this rain we could probably get there unobserved.* _ 

She points. 

_*We can travel closer to Aelcliffe by other means, and hope that we find other ways to gather more information.  But remember: we don't have any evidence that the avatarist is still there, or has any strong connections there.  My preference would be to get there now and investigate, at least to eliminate this as an avenue of further investigation.

I'll use a miracle now to augment your cloak now, Eilyra, if you're ready for that to happen. And I'd like to hear what you all think we should do next._

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

She casts Find the Path to chart the best route to the meeting room she's just scried, then covers up the mirror, closes up shop and rejoins the others.

----------


## Archmage1

While Ash gives her report, Eilyra wipes her mirror off, before putting it back into her bag.  After Ash finishes her report, Eilyra speaks up, her voice reserved.  "It seems that the lich is either protected against divination, or has not yet reformed.  Which does raise an opportunity, but also a risk.  The question is whether we can find two mostly unknowns in a plane that is unknown to us.  To be completely honest, my preference would be to employ more local talent to find them.  Our investigative abilities are relatively limited."  With that said, she looks straight at Ash.  "You said you were scrying a meeting room?  What would you expect us to discover by visiting it?  There is certainly a time for boldness, but, at the same time, I have misgivings about how effectively we can follow through without local support."

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

The spell reveals that the meeting room is about 220 miles from here, mostly west, slightly north. There are relatively straightforward roads that go there.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods at Eilyra's summary.

_*Well, yes.  I suppose I should have been clearer. 

*I'm suggesting we teleport to the meeting room.  It's the only location lead we have for either of them.  So my hope is that when we leave the meeting room, we are at least closer to people who may know who one or both of the lich and the avatarist are.  

*My hope is that once we get there, by learning more about the location, both through direct observation and conversation, we learn more about both of these individuals - at the very least, who the avatarist is and where they might have gone after we destroyed their remote minions. How exactly we go about doing all of that will of course depend on the specific circumstances we encounter. 

*We could be teleporting into any of a number of different circumstances - a room in a tavern, the middle of the avatarist's stronghold.  The fact that there were no flags or insignia on the walls suggest that it wasn't some kind of government-associated room.  Beyond that, I'd suggest that we leave ourselves open to the reality that presents itself.*_

----------


## Cavir

*Avakuss*

*"Let's think this through. Do we have enough teleports for this change of plans to get us all the way back? We teleport to the meeting room and hope no one has entered since. Are there any windows? That would be useful to look out through to get an idea where we are, the general sitation, and through it I can Dimension Door us a few hundred feet away if need be, to perhaps a rooftop. Is there just one door? Was it closed? Assume we are in the room safely. We open the door and hope no one is within sight.  Once we leave the room, what is our plan once we are seen? I am not looking to go slaughter those that may not have anything to do with our goal. It all makes a difference if we are trying to stay unnoticed and not the target of more divinations. I'm fine with going once we have an understanding among ourselves."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods, slowly. "Since I haven't see the room, and I imagine that a meeting room is probably going to be fairly similar to any other meeting room, I won't be able to teleport us there.  I don't have a sense of that specific meeting room.  That also means that I can handle getting us back to Sigil.  As for the rest of your thoughts... we don't have the information to assess that.  If it is a secure room, then there are probably no windows, but we can likely scout the building."
She pauses, and looks around, at each member of the party in turn.  "The problem, as I see it, is that I don't think we gain much, if anything, by visiting this meeting room.  It is likely a rented spot, similar to the room we have been borrowing from Joel.  At most, I think we will be able to confirm that they were there.  Which we already know.  I don't see it pointing us in the direction of their base, and as Avakuss pointed out, there are significant risks to going there.  I think we'd be better off leveraging the Mercane's information network, as the pair are likely notable individuals, thus, the Mercane's network may have information on them."  She pauses for a moment, before continuing.  "Now, the other option is that the meeting room is in their home fortress, in which case it is highly likely to lead to us fighting the Avatarist and the Lich.  There may be wards against teleportation in place, but, honestly?  I'd really rather not fight the Avatarist until after I have a defense against getting Frozen."  She pauses for another moment, for effect. "Again."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash answers all of Avakuss' questions about the room, and smiles.

_*We are facing a chicken and egg problem in which we don't know what to do because we don't know anything about these people.  I think that caution is fine, but if we don't try something, we will not move forward.

*As with all things, what we do will depend on what we encounter.  How we react to a small child bouncing a ball or an innkeeper delivering blankets is very different than how we respond to a wooden statute, or a group of soldiers.  If you would like to propose a set of guidelines, I'm quite open to that.

*As to getting out if we need to, I believe that either Eilyra or I can shift us off of the plane on a moment's notice.*_

----------


## kinem

The meeting room that Ash describes is about 50' on a side, with no windows, doors on two of the sides, and dark.

Center says *"What about stealth? If we could become invisible, most humans would not see us. Anyone have a spell for that?"*

----------


## Cavir

*Avakuss*

*"Good idea Center, if we have that option. I only have one potion of it and it wouldn't last long. With both of you being able to get us back here let's go, staying close for a quick exit. If we're discovered we just teleport out."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods.  "I can make three people invisible for three minutes.  and it would significantly reduce the risks.  That being the case, and Avakuss, with your potion, I suggest that I make myself, Center, and Taric invisible.  That way, if we are caught, Ash, you have the best chance of talking our way out of it, and if that doesn't work, we'll either retreat, or fight."  She pauses for a moment.  "Do note that we all have to be touching for planeshift to get us out."

----------


## Cavir

*"Let's go as is, keeping invisibility in our pocket. If there is someone in the room when we get there then our story is we were randomly teleported there while exploring a dungeon and that we'll be on our way back. Like Eilyra  said, stay close." *

----------


## Archmage1

Sensing that she was outvoted, Eilyra shrugs.  "If this explodes in our faces, I will say I told you so."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash beckons her four colleagues together, her cold hands briefly enjoying the others' warmth.

_*And on that happy note, away we go.*_

She nods, and engages her most powerful magic to whisk them off to the meeting room she had just seen.  Immediately upon arrival, she extends her mental senses, and telepathically shares what she learns with her colleagues.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash uses Miracle to duplicate Greater Teleport.

----------


## kinem

The Teleport is successful, depositing the group in the 50' square room that Ash had described. It's dark, but darkvision works fine. There are chandeliers on the ceiling that look a bit odd, with glass balls where oil lamps should be.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

In the general direction of one of the doors, about 20' beyond it, you do detect two minds that seem to be of humanoids of average intelligence.

----------


## Archmage1

Arriving in the darkened, abandoned room, Eilyra looks around, taking in the strange, probably magical lights, the chairs, and the table, before quietly looking for more details.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Taking a quick, quiet look around the room, to see if there is anything of interest(Loose papers, writing on walls, piles of gold coins, things of that nature.)
(1d20+19)[*24*] Spot
(1d20+16)[*33*] Search
(1d20+15)[*17*] Move Silently

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss quietly searches the room too. If there are windows, his focus is more on what is seen through them without making himself obvious to others outside.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spot (1d20+19)[*32*]
Search (1d20+2)[*11*]
Move Silently (1d20+4)[*21*]

----------


## kinem

There are no windows here. A search of the room doesn't reveal much of interest, except that there are a couple of small white levers protruding from small rectangles on the walls. The inch-long levers are currently angled down at about 45 degrees.

There are also a couple of smooth baskets with no handles and made of a strange, almost rubbery material, but they are empty.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash completes the teleport and closes her eyes for a moment.  Somehow, even in complete darkness, it helps her focus elsewhere.

_*There are two minds, humanoid, not far from that door.*_

She murmurs a simple spell of divination, and goes to see whether there's a lock engaged for the door that's not close to the two humanoid minds.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash is casting Locate Creature, seeking out the nearest animated wooden statue (using the ones that we fought in the library as a mental template) with a range of about 1,200 feet.

She'll then check out the door farther from the humanoid minds. Search: (1d20+37)[*54*]

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

The spell does not reveal any animated Wooden Soldiers within range.

The door has a handle and a small lever. It appears to be locked, but made so that simply moving the lever would unlock it from this side, while from outside the room it presumably would need a key.

----------


## Archmage1

Sensing that this trip was indeed a bust, Eilyra turns from her search, and looks at the door as Ash approaches it.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

_*Shall we have a look around?  I'm not sensing any of the avatarists animated statues around, so it's certainly possible but not definite that they're not currently here either.  Which gives us a golden opportunity to talk with the people who ARE here and find out something about him or her.*_

Barring any objections, Ash leads the way out of the room using the door that she has NOT already investigated, and begins to try to navigate toward the humanoid minds that she senses.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shrugs, and makes sure that the tuning fork for Pandemonium is easily retrievable.

----------


## paradox26

Taric watches the others examining an empty room, then approaches the small rectangles on the wall. Experimenting, he tries flipping one of the levers, wondering if it will summon someone who can answer questions for them. It would be better if they could be questioned in this room rather than them having to ask questions on the move. He still thinks that it is better to explore this area first, before they flee. Which would have wasted all of the time they had spent getting here from Sigil.

----------


## kinem

When Taric flips the small white lever, the room is flooded with light as the glass balls on two of the four chandeliers begin to glow brightly and steadily.

Ash opens the door. Beyond is a room, lit in a similar manner, and which does have windows.

There are a couple of desks; at each is a somewhat elderly human; one is male, the other female. They do not appear armed.

The man rises to his feet and demands *"What? Who are you?"* His accent is strange, but comprehensible.

----------


## Archmage1

Hearing the voices, Eilyra turns, and starts to approach the now open door.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

As part of the minority of the group not armed to the teeth, Ash steps forward to speak to the people. She opens her hands and holds them to the sides, hopefully reassuring them that she is not holding a weapon.

*"Hello.  I apologize for alarming you. We are visitors from another world. We mean you no harm, but we have a few questions, and then we will leave peacefully.  

"About two days ago, there was a person in that meeting room.  Someone with an affinity for wooden statues.  What can you tell me about that person? Their name, where they went when they left here...please tell us anything that you can."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash will burn a Moment of Prescience on a diplomacy check:
(1d20+37)[*40*]

----------


## kinem

The man replies *"I don't know anything about that. A lot of people were in there to hear a patriotic speech. How did you get in there? Please just leave."*

----------


## Cavir

Not wanting to disrupt the situation as a goliath, Avakuss stays in the first room out of site of its inhabitants but listening.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra steps around the corner of the large meeting room just in time to hear the man's response to Ash's question.  Her golden eyes seem almost eerie in the harsh artificial lighting.  "Oh?  I do so love patriots.  Why don't you tell us about them?"  She meets his gaze.  "After all, it is so often that those who claim to be patriotic are found... wanting.  You wouldn't want to be found wanting as well, would you?

----------


## kinem

The man's expression, which had been confused, becomes angry.

*"I'll pretend I didn't hear that. You are from another world, so mind your own business.

Like I said, I don't know whoever you are looking for. I'm not holding out on you. I'm no coward, but I'm an old man, and you lot could no doubt kill me if you wanted to.

If that's what you think you must do, then get it over with. Otherwise, get the hell out of here."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash grimaces.  

*"We have no desire to kill you, but you are not answering our questions."*

She circles around the desks to cover another exit from this room.  If there's more than two exits, she mentally requests that her colleagues prevent the other two from leaving - yet.  As she moves, she scans further ahead for other minds.

*"Why don't you start by telling us about this building, your names and your work here?"*

She begins a slow chant.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Further diplomacy as needed: (1d20+17)[*27*]

Once she's blocking the door, Ash casts Brain Spider (Will DC 31 negates) to dive into the brains of these two.  To start with, she'll implant suggestions in the man, and then the woman: "You want to stay with us and fully cooperate with our questions until we tell you to stop."

After that, she explores both of their memories relating to the meeting/speech two days ago, then switch to a detailed study of the memories of each of the pair.

----------


## kinem

There are two exits from the room: An outer door, and a hall that probably goes past the other door from the room you arrived in.

When Ash casts her spell, neither of the frightened local humans is able to resist it.

The man replies *"This is the public Meeting Hall in Aelcliff. It's a government building and used both for public events and private parties.

I am Roge Klern, the director. I schedule events and distribute funds as needed."*

The woman says *"I am Hellen Arwik, his secretary. I handle records and correspondence."*

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Both remember the meeting in question. It was a speech given by Sergeant Davin Copey, a decorated war veteran, intended to shore up morale on the home front. He told stories about his experiences and praised the bravery of Bavian soldiers.

The meeting was attended by about 100 people of all ages. Many were locals but there were also some faces these people didn't recognize.

The war itself is rumored even here to be going very badly for Bavia, but accurate information on that is hard to get here. What these people know is that many local boys have gone away and not returned. However, they believe that the war was necessary to protect the nation from aggressive neighbors, and fear what its loss might mean.

Roge Klern served as a soldier many years ago, in another war, which Bavia won against the rival Nearlam.

Aelcliff is a small city next to a large mountain chain. The Ael cliff itself is a sheer, high cliff and a well known landmark.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash quickly relates what she has learned to her colleagues.

_*The meeting was a rally for the war effort, attended by a hundred or more people, including several that these two did not recognize.  The war is not going well for Bavia.  Aelcliff is a small city in the foothills of a mountain chain, next to, yes, a cliff.  My assumption is that the avatarist can't be the speaker, since it would presumably have been impossible to maintain their speech while controlling all of those statues, but they could have been sitting in the audience, since they suffered no ill effects directly from the fight.

*These two are now primed to answer our questions - feel free to ask away.*_

She focuses her attention back to their two 'hosts'.  

*"Was there a guest list for the speech?  And are you expecting any visitors in this room in the next few minutes?"*

----------


## paradox26

Taric had been waiting in the next room while the couple was questioned, but when it became clear that they were now ensorcelled, he enters the room with them. He then stands by the door, ready to attack if anyone enters the room while the couple is questioned. He keeps his weapons hidden, though, in their gauntlets, though he can draw them in a moment.

----------


## Archmage1

A moment away from spellcasting, Eilyra pauses when Ash casts her spell, and the pair start revealing useful information.

----------


## kinem

The man replies *"There was no guest list, as the speech was open to the public.

I don't expect any more visitors in the next few minutes. Of course, I didn't expect you either."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shakes her head at the man's continued uselessness. "Did you recognize any of the individuals who attended?  If so, what are their names, and what do they look like?"

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash clenched her teeth, fighting down the frustration that inevitably builds with any kind of methodical investigation.  She waits for Eilyra's questions to be answered, and then follows up with one more.

*"Where is the nearest closet?"*

Musing, she begins to discuss next steps with her colleagues.

_*It seems unlikely that these two are going to be able to help us further. If the avatarist was able to blend in so seamlessly with this talk, then it at least seems likely that he or she is a native of Bavia.  I'm leery of attempting to divine him or her directly, but can do so if that is our collective wish.  Alternately, I could try to locate the statue-creature that the avatarist used to channel their magic.

*Either way, it's going to take me ten minutes or so to use this magic.  I would prefer not to mindlessly kill these people if we can avoid it.  There are no other people nearby at the moment.  I would suggest that, while I use this magic, you lock or barricade them in a closet.

*What do you think?*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If we achieve any kind of consensus around this, Ash will step out of the doorway and cast Discern Location, either on the Avatarist or the wooden statue creature he/she used as his/her proxy.

----------


## Cavir

*Avakuss*

_"Just bring them in here while you cast. We can make sure they don't leave. Finding the statue-creature seems useful."_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra sighs, as Ash and Avakuss both seem to plan on showing mercy to the pair.  Her voice is rather dry as she speaks.  "If set free, they may cause issues for us, with the local guard, and they may alert our targets.  I would suggest that we find an alternative to doing so, at least until our targets are handled."

_Disintegrating them would be the simplest, although I suppose we could try faking an attack of some sort.  If I'm not able to persuade them to go along with such a plan, then turning them into statues, and leaving them somewhere would be straightforward enough.  Leaving them alive, and free to talk is an extremely risky path to take._

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash sighs.

_*Fine.  Kill them if you feel you must.*_

She begins a long, slow chant.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash is casting Discern Location for the wooden statue creature that vanished from the Library.

----------


## kinem

Roge Klern replies *"I recognized at least fifty of the attendees, as they are locals. Do you really want me to try to list their names and appearances? I am pretty sure that none of them are your quarry.

There is a closet, down the hall there."*

Center says *"We can put them in the other room for now."* He does so unless there's an objection.

Out of earshot of the local two, he says *"There's no need to kill them, nor would it serve for them to go missing. If we wish to stay low profile, leaving a trail of dead or missing persons is not a way to do that.

Instead we could magically modify their memories. I have some flexible magic that could help with that, but only enough for one.

In any case, simple intimidation would probably be enough. They don't seem connected with our enemies, and have no reason to stick their necks out to try to stop us."*

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

The Discern Location spell does not succeed, indicating that the statue in question is either shielded or no longer exists.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss steps forward, showing himself to the clerks. He joins Center guiding them into the original room for safe keeping.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

After a few minutes, Ash snaps out of her mystic trance with a grimace.

_*No luck, I'm afraid.  Suggesting that the statue has either been destroyed or shielded against divinations. I'm going to try again, fior the avatarist.

*It might be a worthwhile precaution to lock the building, or at least look around a bit.  The two should still be under my influence for a few more iminutes.  Perhaps someone could find out more about this town - a safe inn, strange local happenings.  Might as well make use of their local knowledge while we've got it.*_

She lapses into a second iteration of the slow drone of divination.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Casting Discern Location on the Avatarist, as she had a couple of days ago.

----------


## paradox26

Taric is pleased that the prospect of killing the pair has been negated by Center's ability to use his magic on at least one of them. If only one could be ensorcelled, then hopefully at least it would cause confusion among the natives if the pair later come to have different stories as to what has happened. He doesn't say anything mentally about the suggested course of action, as he has the mind blank in place that will prevent him from doing so. Instead, he verbally says, so as to keep their activities hidden from the pair of locals, ""I think the second option is the best one." He keeps his remarks short, so as to minimise the need to eliminate the pair of locals, and to reduce what can be gained from them if they do get questioned later.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns once more, as Center and Taric discuss less than effective ways to eliminate the danger that the pair poses.  "If you can wipe both of their memories of these events, that would likely work, Center, but only wiping one?  The risk that they report what happened is fairly high.  Visitors from another world appearing, and mind controlling citizens tends to be the sort of thing that gets out, and a bit of reading between the lines will be sufficient for the Avatarist and Lich to identify us.  That will make it considerably simpler for them to gain more local support, if they aren't already locally supported."

----------


## kinem

Center says *"Maybe we could take one with us and bring them back later."*

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

The spell to find the Avatarist also fails this time.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra gives him a look.  "We can take both with us, if you really want to. Leaving one seems like a mistake, as unless you can edit the mind of the one that stays in a way to diffuse any suspicion of what happened to the other?"  She pauses for a moment, then shakes her head.  "Since I don't think we're going to be encountering those we are seeking tonight, why don't I just petrify the pair of them?  You can put them into Ash's hole, and then they can be unpetrified at a later date.  Alternatively, we could attempt to use them as bait, and let the Avatarist and Lich know we are looking for, and try to set up a meeting.  Of course, a great deal of care would be required for said meeting."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash completes her spell, pauses, then grimaces.

_*The avatarist is either dead or beginning to cover his or her tracks completely. His statue is gone or masked from my magics.

*We can question them further about whether there's anyone they know of who hangs around with wooden statues, and follow that lead. But please remember: nothing that we currently know about these two people links them to the avatarist in any way.*_

She strides into the meeting room, following up with the pair of locals before her controlling magic fades.

*"Do you know of anyone who has a special affinity for wooden statues?  Perhaps wooden statues that move of their own accord?  Are there any recent stories of the walking dead appearing in or around town?  And, aside from the war, have there been any unusual events or supernatural occurrences in this area?"*

----------


## kinem

Roge shakes his head.

Hellen replies *"I've heard of animated statues, golems and such, but not in town here.

Stories? There are motion pictures about vampires and zombies. That's a form of entertainment, which you might not have heard of.

The only real undead in town that I know of is old MacGroot. He's the ghost in a genuine haunted house. It's a bit of a tourist attraction. But he must have been there for at least a hundred years."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods to the pair.  

*"Thank you."*

She turns to her colleagues with a grim shrug.

_*Thank you for your patience as we followed this area of exploration.  I'm open to ideas, but I feel that we have hit a dead end.  

*We know that the avatarist was in this room, but don't even know for sure that they were here during that talk. And while negative information - the absence of clues - can be useful, I don't think we've learned anything new in Bavia.

*Short of heading into town and beginning to poll people for leads - and I acknowledge the dangers that this would expose us to - I'm out of ideas.  Perhaps it's time to to explore other leads - the prison, tracking down the key thief.  This has not panned out.*_

----------


## paradox26

Taric listens to what is being said telepathically. Then he replies aloud, again being careful not to reveal anything that could be revealed by the pair of natives, "I agree. This doesn't seem to be working." He tries to decide which option would be best for their next step. But because he can't communicate it telepathically, and doesn't want to say anything aloud in this place, he keeps his peace. He listens in to see if the others have any ideas, as he has no real preference as to what to try next, other than the fact that this expedition to Bavia seems to have been a bust.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods.  "I concur.  We either arrange a meeting, or make sure one can't be arranged, and return later.  I don't see other options at this time.  Arranging a meeting could either be an extremely bad idea, or a good one.  Making sure one can't be arranged is the safer option."

----------


## kinem

Center sends the pair back into the other room so the adventurers can talk privately.

He then says *"We didn't expect to find much of a lead here anyway.

The avatarist is not from around here, it seems. Maybe just passing through. We should get local maps and see if this town might be on a route to someplace more interesting.

It's also possible that the ancient gate is in Bavia. We need to find ancient books that might talk about it.

Probably we will have to speak to a large number of locals. We should be more discreet and less coercive from now on. We made problems for ourselves that could have been avoided.

That will all take time though. Maybe check out the other lead first."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash ponders Centre's words.  She adjusts the appearance of her clothing to mimic Hellen's attire.

_*Again, we have no evidence that the avatarist is in this area NOW, just that they were here two days ago.  In those two days, we've been to five different worlds on four different planes.  Who knows where they are now?  Add to that the challenge that we know nothing about the avatarist really - their race, their sex, their name, their actual appearance - and further inquiries are indeed problematic. 

*Eilyra, I don't think I understand what you mean by 'making sure a meeting couldn't be arranged'.  Can you elaborate as to what that means, and how to achieve it?

*I'm very happy to do some poking around here in town, getting a general layout.  I can also help with that now.

*If we think that we're going to pursue the avatarist further, I have a spell that would allow me to see all of the people and events that took place in that room over the last few weeks.  It wouldn't necessarily allow me to pick out the avatarist, but I'd at least be able to see if there were any side meetings around the jingoistic speech.  

I'd rather not leave and then come back until we establish a safe place to transport TO, given the challenges we faced in getting here this time.  So if we think that we're not done with the avatarist, I'd suggest we pursue these avenues now.  I'll try a couple more divinations, to see what they turn up.

In the meantime, could someone please secure Rolf and Hellen in some way?  They'll come out from my control very soon.*_

True to her word, Ash begins yet another droning chant.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash casts Lay of the Land to learn the overall geography of this area.  She follows this up with Locate Object, trying to find 'the nearest human-shaped and sized wooden statue', with a 1,200' range.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shrugs at Ash's question about the meeting.  "Just that.  Ask them to spread the word that we would be interested in meeting the Avatarist and the Lich in some somewhat out of the way location, such as the library in Pandemonioum.  Either that gets their attention, and they come to talk or try to kill us in an ambush, or it doesn't, in which case we know that we're not likely to find them in relation to Bavia."  With that explanation said, she looks to Center.  "There isn't a problem if we disappear the two, or have a semi-legitimate plan for them."

She does shake her head at Ash's further suggestions.  "We can get here fairly easily, now.  I've seen it, so I can take us here with two spells, from anywhere outside of Sigil."  She pauses, and shrugs again.  "Admittedly, I'm not sure why we would want to come back, but getting here isn't a problem."  Pausing for another moment, Eilyra looks around the room again, before turning her attention back to Ash.  "I'm not certain that there would be much, if any value in your spell at this time, as we don't have any idea what the Avatarist looks like.  And the other option, that it was behaving strangely in the meeting, I think that the pair of watchers would have noticed that.  I think saving your spell, until after we have more information would make more sense.  As for wandering around outside, I would suggest that we wait on making a more public investigation until we are with the Mercane transport group.  It would allow us to learn enough to infiltrate with a decent degree of confidence, rather than making a spectacle of ourselves in the streets."

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Lay of the Land reveals a number of mountains in the area, some cities, and a larger city about 40 miles north.

Most interesting however is that there is a gap in what you can sense. It's an area about 12 miles in diameter and centered about 25 miles to the west. That area just seems blank. It could be protected from divination or even a dead magic zone.

Locate Object does not reveal any objects that fit the given description.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash completes her divinations and looks up.  She sends to her colleagues.

_*Eilyra, I have no objections to you talking with the facility administrators about this.

*So...this is interesting. There's a huge patch of ground that's not providing any information to my magic. It's about 25 miles west of here, and about 12 miles in diameter.  Which is an extraordinarily large area to be protected from divination. My bet is that it is a dead magic zone, much like Centre's home, and so could once again be a very useful place to take an artifact that you don't want anyone to be able to find using magic.  Worth a look?*_

----------


## Cavir

*Avakuss* 

*"This was meant to be a quick scouting. I agree with Center. We should head back now, rest up, then use his means to get back here and be more discrete. We're not killing these two. We'll leave them behind and if problems arise from that we'll have to deal with it then. Sounds like we aren't the first to end up here so they may just go back to their work."

"That zone sounds interesting."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods.  "In that case, I'll see about setting up a meeting with the lich and the avatarist.  It might or might not happen, but whether it works or not, well, either way, we learn something."  
With a dead magic zone being discussed, Eilyra frowns.  "The zone is unlikely to contain the lich or the avatarist, but I can see it potentially containing an artifact, if it is a dead magic zone, and not a warded area.  However, I have little desire to enter such a zone myself. Perhaps we can find out more when we are officially here."

With that, she re-enters the room the two prisoners were in, and gives them a look.  "As I'm certain you are both aware, we are looking for a pair of individuals, and have a desire to talk to them.  Would you be willing to attempt to convey a message to two individuals, who we know as a lich, and an avatarist?  We know that one of them was present here, two days ago."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash starts to move around the facility, getting a better sense of the overall layout, and checking for other minds.  She looks for storage rooms and the like that would accommodate the five of them, should they wish to teleport back here surreptitiously.  She's also eager to look out some windows.

_*If we're weighing the relative merits of staying here to investigate the dead magic zone against other options, I'd like to better understand what those other options are. We've only been out of Sigil for a few hours.  What would you want to do once we got back there?*_

----------


## paradox26

Taric considers what they have learned, and what he can communicate when using verbal means rather than telepathy. Finally, he says, "I think the zone you mention should be explored. It sounds like a good hiding place for beings who use magic. Probably at the outskirts, though I would be interested in learning what is at its heart too." He is finding it tiresome to have to communicate so cryptically, but he doesn't want to have to kill the two natives for learning what they say. And he can't afford not to have the mind blank effect, as it is too useful and as he would pose a threat to the party if he were charmed.

----------


## kinem

The 'prisoners' nod and look relieved at Ash's question as it implies that they will be set free.

Roge replies to Ash *"Sure, we will attempt to convey your message. Not that I have any idea how to find the ones you want to find, but I will certainly spread the word."*

Center nods at what Taric said. *"I agree, Taric. In light of that, I think we should take a quick look to see if it is what we think. That will help us prepare for next time."*

OOC: Time to fast forward? If you have more questions for the 'prisoners' about Bavia, you can summarize them and I'll summarize their answers.

----------


## Cavir

*Avakuss*

*"We've learned some about this place. Tomorrow we'll have more to learn 'back home'. At least some of us should rest for tomorrow's discoveries. Shall we head back now?"*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash finishes her tour of the building, so as to store up some possible locations to teleport back to, and then nodded, signalling her readiness to depart.

----------


## kinem

> *OOC:* On a side note, are there any openable windows?  If we are planning to come back, to investigate that dead magic zone, it would be handy to be able to fly outside, and identify a teleportation target for future investigation.
> 
> It should just be a matter of extended improved invisibility, fly up for a couple of minutes, get ourselves a line of sight on the approximate area, then return, before casting planeshift.


There are some windows both in the foyer and along the hallway, so Eilyra is able to carry out that plan.

While she does, she sees one of the famous horseless carriages pass by on a nearby road. It's more rounded and metallic than a typical horsedrawn carriage, with an elongated front section.

There are other buildings in the area, with most appearing residential, as well as numerous trees and roads, and the hills further out, and the massive cliff can be seen as well.

Once that is taken care of, you are able to Plane Shift back to Faerun without incident.

----------


## Archmage1

After her brief flight, to get a lay of the land, Eilyra returns, and casts Planeshift, returning the party to the more familiar locale of Faerun.  Taking a brief look around for immediate threats, Eilyra spins around, before turning back, and addressing her allies.  "I think that was an interesting excursion.  We learned quite a bit, and established that if the Lich and Avatarist are associated with Bavia, they're not publicly associated.  That said, the King of Bavia is fighting a losing war, one that I suspect he started, and is actively looking for extra-planar allies, which makes him an excellent target for cult recruitment.  We also have some information about more mundane aspects of Bavia, which should allow us to visit with more subtly with the Mercane, as well as reaffirming the need for Ash and Myself, at a minimum, to be disguised when visiting.  I should also be able to teleport us into the general area of the area Ash detected, although I can't be absolutely certain of the location of the potential dead magic zone."

Falling silent for a moment, she takes another look around, before she continues.  "Now, as for next steps, it is getting late today, but we could return to Pandemonium, and Ash, if you have another Discern Location available, casting it to locate where the rock blocking the third portal might be found could give us a destination.  If that works, we may have another place to visit.  Past that, we could return to Sigil, and see what can be learned from taverns and information brokers before resting for the day.  Does anyone have any alternate ideas?"

*Spoiler: OOC Time estimate:  9 PM*
Show


Since we went to sleep quite late the previous evening, I'm thinking we got up around 10 AM after the post midnight raid on the library the night before.  We likely spent ~4 hours hitting up places in Sigil, eating breakfast, and visiting Pandemonioum.  After that, ~6 hours were spent scribing while other investigations were conducted, then we spent another hour or so investigating Bavia(After the walk to the Faerun portal, the planeshift, the divinations, the conversations, and so on.).  

So it is around 9 in the evening now.  Ish.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash's spirits are once again buoyed by the return to her homeland, at least for a short visit.

_*I can attempt to learn the location of that rock blocking the portal, but I don't need to go to Pandemonium to do so.  I have seen the rock, and can visualize it now.  

*If we are content to remain here a few more minutes, I can try a little more divination that I won't be able to do back in Sigil.  Get comfortable.*_

Lying back on the grass, Ash closes her eyes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash will cast Divine Location on the stone blocking the portal in Pandemonium.

She also casts Hypercognition, focusing on the Avatarist.

She then uses her Ask the Unseen ability (Commune SLA, standard action) to ask the following questions of the universe:
"Has the lich that we fought in pandemonium returned to existence?"
"Is the being we refer to as "the Avatarist" currently located in Bavia?"
"Is the area in Bavia that I was unable to gather information about a dead magic zone?"
"Does the entity that stole the key from Centre of All worship Tharizdun?"
"Is the entity that stole the key from Centre still close to the key?"

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show


Discern Location: Reveals that whatever is blocking the portal from Pandemonium is in a cavern at the base of a mountain near Aelcliff, in Bavia.

Hypercognition: You feel sure that the Avatarist is Bavian, especially in light of the portal info above. This person goes to great lengths to avoid detection but attended a lecture on the war, so it is probably important to them. Perhaps they are seeking a weapon or bargaining chip to defend Bavia, or avenge it.

Commune:
"Has the lich that we fought in pandemonium returned to existence?" No
The other questions: Cannot be determined.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash opens her eyes and sits up, her wings splaying to the sides.

_*Well, that's intriguing. The stone blocking the portal is located in a cavern at the base of a mountain near Aelcliff.  I don't have a visual that would allow teleportation, but it narrows things down significantly.

*That suggests that someone worked very hard to cut off free access to Bavia from those portals, further suggesting that that dead zone.  Which is so powerful in blocking divinations that even communing with a higher power provided no new information about it.

*It does indeed seem likely that the avatarist is local to Bavia, and is interwoven with the war effort in some way. It's possible that the war in Bavia is the reason the Avatarist was in the library - seeking some new weapon or power source to aid in the war effort.

*I tried a couple of questions about the maybe-a-gloom that stole the key, but that's also still being blocked.  

*The good news is that the lich has not yet reformed.*_

She takes a deep breath, clearly a bit spent.

_*It's been a long time since I've used so many divinations in one day.  My head's spinning a bit.  Shall we head back to Sigil now?*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra sighs, and looks disappointed at Ash's first piece of news.  "That is unfortunate.  It strongly suggests that the dead magic zone is above the portal, and has probably been integrated into the defenses of said portal."

She turns around, looking over the pastoral scene around them, before she continues.  "That's going to make this rather more challenging than I'd like, to the point that hiring local mercenaries to clear those defenses might be an extremely wise move:  Without magic, our combat abilities will take a significant hit, whereas more local troops are likely to be less reliant on magic."  She then shrugs.  "Of course, with a war on, they're going to be expensive, and the Bavian government is likely to be alarmed.  Regardless, I think spending some time in Sigil investigating options will be extremely wise.  I imagine that there is likely a hidden entrance to this portal somewhere that wouldn't require travel through the probable dead magic zone.  There may be clues in the library we acquired, or in the resources available in Bavia, but we're going to need to be quiet in Bavia, to avoid notice."

Turning back to the group, she shrugs.  "Regardless, in the interest of not walking back to the portal from... wherever we are, I can teleport us.  Gather around me."
Eilyra casts teleport, trying to teleport the group to the portal back to Sigil.
(1d100)[*78*](1-88 we arrive, as at worst, seen casually should apply.)

----------


## Cavir

*Avakuss*

*"I find it unlikely either of the two high level casters would live in a dead magic zone. Much more likely, even expected, that the area is just protected from scrying. On another trip we can teleport to its outskirts and judege for ourselves. I'm ready to go back to Sigil."*

----------


## paradox26

"I suspect that it will likely be a true dead magic zone, as that way the lich and avatarist can use their own soldiers to protect them. Mages are the only thing they would normally need to fear, as a warrior isn't likely to be able to destroy either of them. I suspect further that it is probably the avatarist located there, as the dead magic may interfere with the lich's activating magic," Taric says. He readies himself for more magical travel. "As for our approach, I think we should go to the edge of the zone and inspect it to figure out exactly what it is. Then we should go in as a small party, to find out where our target is to be found. Then if we need more firepower to be able to actually seize the target, we go back out to the city and try to hire some soldiers. Going in ourselves first will also give us an idea of how many troops we may need. Twenty or two hundred troops each pose different issues, and I want to know which we need."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods.

_*We're getting way ahead of ourselves. We don't even know for sure that it is a dead magic zone, or that it's anywhere close to the portal.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Stepping through the portal, and back into Sigil, Eilyra nods in agreement.  "We need to learn more about what we're up against before we can act safely.  The worst case scenario is that it is a dead magic zone, and, considering our luck, and the rumors about the mountains, the portal is indeed there.  However, we're in Sigil now, so we can see what information we can find here, as well as see if there are other actions we might reasonably take.  Why don't we see about visiting a tavern for some food, and listen to the rumors?"

----------


## kinem

Center says *"I lived many years in a dead magic zone. I have to admit I enjoy having magic back, but it's not the end of the world to go without it, just a different world. I would need to get a weapon. A club might be easy enough to make, but not quite as impressive as the greatsword I had and we now seek. I agree though, information is key."*

The group is able to get back to Sigil without a problem. As usual these days, the streets are busy with traffic.

OOC: Where to now?

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash breathes Sigil's fetid much-recycled air, comforting and familiar in a very different way than that of Faerun.

_*Let's see. I don't eat, and you don't need me to listen to rumours. We haven't really asked around about the cult of Tharizdun, and their outpost on the astral that we visited.  I could follow up on that aspect - perhaps trying to learn what kind of effect the Avatarist and Lich were trying to marshall, perhaps what kind of use they hope to have for the Key. 

*I'm pretty depleted, magically. I could use some backup, if anyone is interested.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra offers Center a small smile.  "And I, in comparison, have spent much of my life learning to manipulate and benefit from magic.  I wouldn't be helpless, but in a fight?  My strengths are speed and magic, and without magic or training that I don't have, speed is of limited value."

She also replies to Ash, as she gracefully steps through the well maintained streets of the Lady's Ward.  "That isn't a bad idea.  Avakuss, Center, Taric, would any of you also be interested in declining to eat?"

----------


## kinem

Center says *"I have no need to eat, so I might as well go with Ash. Anyone else?"*

----------


## Cavir

*"I thought the reason in getting back to Sigil was to call it a night? Seeking information on those not looking to be found while depleted is not the best of ideas. Even with magic sleep is needed at some point."

"Thinking back about the dead zone. If those within are aligned with Bavia then we can work with their closest enemy. But yes, that is getting ahead of ourselves. Could just be a dead to scrying or those within may have unexpected goals we can adjust to."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash smiles at Centre, grateful for his offer of assistance.

_*I thought that we came back because everyone else wanted to wait until we could use the Mercane portal to come back through to Bavia. Which means that we have two days to wait before we can go back.

*I do need to sleep, but if I can get inquiries in motion before I do so, so much the better. I was thinking that if any of the not-a-factions would have ties to the cult.  It would be the Doomguard.^_

She turns to Centre.

_*Fancy a walk down to the Armoury?*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm not clear on which factions are still active in this world. If the Sinkers aren't an option, how about a knowledge local check to think of other people who might know something about the cult: (1d20+27)[*42*]?

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shrugs at Avakuss's words.  "I would rather get something to eat, before calling it for the day.  We can meet back at the Black Sail, in about an hour or so if we intent to rest in the same area, or at dawn, if there are other plans?"

----------


## Cavir

*"I'll see you all at the Black Sail then."* Avakuss will go with anyone else headed there, otherwise will travel alone. He renews some of his powers then sleeps/meditates until dawn.

----------


## kinem

The party thus decides to split up for the evening.

*Black Sail:*

Avakuss makes it to the Black Sail without any problems. The place is still packed, and Joel is making the rounds. Seeing Avakuss, Joel asks him to stop in the private room, and once there, asks about the day's discoveries.

*Sword and Buckler Alehouse:*

Eilyra and Taric head to the bustling pub. As expected, it's filled with the yeggs and dregs of society, as well as many would-be adventurers and bodyguards seeking work, and the smell of roasted meats. Along one wall are numerous 'help wanted' posters.

*The Armory:*

Ash and Center head to the Armory, which is a bit of a walk. It's on the border between the Lower Ward and the Lady's ward, yet still in a grimy part of the city. Before the Faction War it was known to be the headquarters of the Doomguard, who believe in the sanctity and inevitability of entropy.

All the windows are covered with stone grates, and razorvine covers the lower walls. There's a single entrance, over which is rough cut stone where the faction's symbol used to be.

Knocking at the door, you are greeted by a bladeling who slides a small window in the door open. *"What's your business here?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Reaching the Sword and Buckler Alehouse, Eilyra, still in her pristine dress, walks inside, and takes a look over the place, with the human Taric behind her as she looks for a table from where she might order food, as well as some sort of registry of known mercenaries, and the listing of help wanted signs, to see if any of them seemed to be both interesting and relevant.  She also frowns slightly as she takes in the smell, and the quality of those who seem to be seeking positions here.  Perhaps this was not the best of her ideas.

----------


## kinem

Eilyra is able to find an empty table, and a waiter soon arrives to take your order. *"I recommend the roast beef"* he says. Looking around, it seems to be a common choice.

Some of the signs along the wall are from bodyguards and mercenaries seeking employment.

One Help Wanted note is from a merchant who claims to do business throughout the "known 'verse". It says that interested bodyguards should apply at Ajox's in the Market Ward, on Copperman Way.

At the tables, one of the customers is a muscular blond human man wearing shiny plate mail armor, though with the helmet off to eat. He's talking to a dark-haired human man, who wears studded leather. The pair are discussing the Help Wanted signs.

----------


## Archmage1

Seating herself at her chosen table, Eilyra nods at the waiter's suggestion.  "That seems to be an acceptable choice."  She waits while Taric puts in his order as well, before her wandering gaze sweeps the room once more.  _It doesn't seem that this is the place I was expecting it to be.  Too much cheap muscle, not enough useful skill.  That pair might be more useful, and they might know a little more, but how to approach them?  They seem to be a bit better equipped than most, but a good mercenary is reticent.  Perhaps a bribe for information?  Of course, they might also be simple mercenaries, but with a noble patron of some sort, but such wouldn't be looking for a position.  Perhaps a chat, after food, and I'll see what I can overhear._

(1d20+19)[*34*] Listen(Listening to conversations, specifically for anything related to Avatarists, Thrazidun, or cults.)
(1d20+19)[*35*] Spot(Individuals with high quality equipment, or hidden things of interest.)

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash looks up at the bladeling.  She gestures to where the symbol of the Doomguard had been removed from the lintel.

*"Hello!  We're trying to get in touch with local representatives of the Doomguard.  Would you have any idea of where to reach them?"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Diplomacy on the bladeling: (1d20+18)[*29*]
Knowledge Local to recall what she knows about the new Doomguard in the city: (1d20+23)[*30*]

[roll

----------


## kinem

Alehouse: The roast beef is actually good, as is the ale.

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

You dont hear any talk about those particular subjects.

You notice a human man walk past some tieflings while engaging in a bit of pickpocketing.


Armory:

The bladeling replies *I have ideas, yes. Who are you?*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Well, that was unfriendly.

*"My name is Ash.  What are your ideas about where to find them?  I would very much appreciate any suggestions you could offer."*

----------


## paradox26

Taric orders the roast beef, though it does seem a little like cannibalism to him, being a bariaur and all. He then goes and studies the help wanted signs, trying to get some idea as to whether others may be leading towards the same goals as themselves. He then makes his way around the taproom, listening in to the discussions. He still finds it strange being on two legs, though he does find it more convenient, as he is only half the size he used to be. Once he has listened in to the discussion, paying particular attention to the large blonde mercenary, who seems more intriguing than the others, he heads back to his seat.

----------


## Archmage1

Surprised at her enjoyment of the roast beef as she eats it, Eilyra soon finds her plate empty, and she surveys the room once more, before looking to Taric.  "It looks like this trip may have been a bit of a bust, but perhaps there is a way to recover.  How would you feel about talking with those two."  Eilyra gestures in the direction of the better equipped pair. "And see if they know anything of interest?  I'll see if the barkeep has anything of interest they're willing to share."

----------


## kinem

The bladeling tells Ash *Thats a good name. Did you choose it yourself, or were you given it?

But thats not what I was asking. I dont just want to know what to call you. I want to know who you are. What do you believe, what have you done, what do people say about you? Only then will I know who to introduce you to.*

At the tavern, the talk is mostly about which factions are seeking what, which are good to work for, and who to avoid.

The better equipped pair, by contrast, are talking about how they are not interested in bodyguard duty. They seek glory, gold, and adventure!

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash glances over at Centre, arching an eyebrow.  She turns back to the inquisitive bladeling with a grim smile.  She thinks about what she can say. honestly.  Frankly, she's been so focused on other things in recent years, that explaining her beliefs has been secondary.

*"You don't ask the easy questions, do you?  Well.  I believe that the gods usually get in the way of mortals' destiny. I believe that tomorrow is usually worse than yesterday. I believe that the truth is more useful than a lie, even when it's more expensive."*

She shrugged.

*"So. Would you like to talk about your beliefs? Or do you tell me how to find the Doomguard?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns at the comments of the better equipped pair.  _Makes sense.  But it also implies something else, of interest._.  
After she finishes eating, she stands, and approaches the bar, and in a moment of availability, speaks to him.  "Might you have any decent wine?  And information on where more... skilled mercenaries might find higher paying work?"

----------


## kinem

Armory:

Center, not willing either to lie or to reveal his identity, remains silent.

The bladeling replies *"Hmm. You have some wisdom. I believe that the seeds of death are sewn from birth, and should be allowed to blossom in their own way.

Very well. Come on in."*

He opens the door. Inside is a large foyer. A few humans are practicing swordplay there.

*"My name is Syke. I am a local representative of the Doomguard. What can I do for you?"*

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Tavern:

The bartender replies to Eilyra *"We do have some good wines. I like the Red Drake. What's your taste?

As for the other, the factions have hired many people recently. You see the ads on the wall. What exactly are you looking for? You don't strike me as a typical mercenary."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns momentarily at the bartender's wine recommendation.  "Red Drake isn't a poor wine, but I prefer wines that are a touch more subtle.  Do you have any Violet Sunrise?"

At the second question, however, she takes a seat.  "Perhaps I should be a bit more open.  I'm looking to hire one, or, preferably two mercenaries for a difficult job.  Said job requires some fairly specific characteristics, but none of those here."  She indicates the full room. "Are even close to having the right skills and abilities to complete the job.  Thus, I was hoping you might know where I might be able to locate more... experienced mercenaries, with skills more akin to mine, rather than the muscle available here."

----------


## kinem

The bartender replies *"We do have a bottle of the Sunrise. Twenty gold. Most customers don't appreciate it.

So you are not looking for sellswords, but for adventurers. The difference?

Sellswords sell their skills to make money. If they get paid without having to fight, they call it a good day.

Adventurers only make money as an excuse to use their skills. If they had any sense at all, they would have retired long before becoming as experienced as you seek, but then they wouldn't be adventurers. They are an unruly lot.

Now that pair over there, you know which ones I mean, are adventurers. But perhaps not as experienced as you want.

Well I know a guy, who is incredibly skilled in fighting, and might meet your needs. If he takes your job, he won't come cheap. If you wish I will tell him how to reach you, but if he takes the job, I want five hundred jink as a finder's fee. He is not a man to bother with minor matters. Is it a deal?"*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash, with Centre at the Armoury*

With a smile and a nod, Ash moves to the door and offers a hand in greeting to the bladeling.

*"It is a pleasure to make your acquaintance, Syke."*

She pauses at the entrance, switching to a mental three-way conversation.

_"If you don't object, I'll speak in this manner. It is less wearying for me, and more private.

"I will speak as plainly as I can, Syke. The two of us are working to track down an ancient and powerful device associated with the worshippers of Tharizdun. 

"Our investigations took us to a fascinating realm floating in the Astral, a place that seemed to have been of great interest to the followers of Tharizdun.

"I am here to seeking to speak with anyone with the Doomguard who might have knowledge of the followers of Tharizdun, or this place. I can pay for their trouble with coin, or with services in exchange. We are not without our talents."_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Diplomacy: (1d20+17)[*18*]

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra reaches into her pouch, and removes three platinum, placing them on the bar, before she smiles.  "Good wine is meant to be enjoyed, savored, not guzzled."  Then, a darker look crosses her face, and she shakes her head.  "Skilled in fighting isn't necessarily what we need.  More on the side of magic, and able to endure what would be otherwise extremely lethal conditions in an area where external magic doesn't work reliably.  I had heard that there was a pair who could deliver, but finding a way to contact them, or even verifying that they still exist has proven challenging.  If you have heard of them?"  As she finishes her explanation, she watches his face, seeking any signs of recognition.

----------


## kinem

Syke mentally replies

_Ah, the sleeping god. Is he destiny incarnate, or merely an artificial and unworthy substitute? Among the Doomguard a source of disagreement, but not typically a pressing one as little can be done about it anyway.

I say, let sleeping gods lie. I would rather not involve the Doomguard in such a matter. Whatever your angle on it, you might find allies among us, but also enemies. Thus dividing our Faction at a crucial time._

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The bartender smiles at the coins, then frowns as his windfall prospects evaporate. He rummages under the bar and brings forth the Sunrise.

*"I don't know of this pair you speak of. Perhaps you should look into recruiting planar creatures, of whatever alignment might fit your goals, devils or angels or the like, if you want both magic and endurance without it."*

OOC: He seems to be speaking honestly.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra accepts the Sunrise, and carefully pours herself a flute, before resealing the bottle, and tucking it away in her pouch.  "Perhaps.  Regardless, I appreciate your information."

As she drinks the wine, slowly, she observes the hall, watching for anything else unusual, before departing for the Black Sail.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods.

_*The Doomguard are lucky to have as thoughtful a doorwarden as yourself.  If, as you say, the sleeping one is a divisive figure among your ranks, it would indeed be divisive to have to come down on one side or another.

*However, my interest is not in the endbringer himself, and not particularly in his worshippers.  I believe that someone else entirely, not aligned with his followers, is trying to steal some sliver of his power for themselves. This is something that, presumably, neither those who support the sleeping one nor those who oppose him would like.  We are trying to find and stop this entity...hence our investigation.

*So it is my contention that our actions should be a cause for alarm for neither of your factions. But you have already proven yourself a worthy philosopher.  What do you think?* _

----------


## kinem

Seeing nothing else unusual at the tavern, Eilyra and Taric can make it back to the Black Sail without incident.

Meanwhile, Syke tells Ash

_To steal a bit of power? Hmm ... Perhaps. There is an individual who I wish to consult on the matter. Come back tomorrow evening, and I will have an answer for you._

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods.  

_*I appreciate the consideration.  We will be in touch.*_

----------


## kinem

Syke nods, and opens the door.

OOC: Time to move on to tomorrow?

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Unless Centre has any other leads that they would like to pursue before coming to a place of rest, Ash is happy to head back to a place of rest at Joel's.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'll need to rejig Ash's next spells prepped list.  If we haven't already done so, Ash will use a Miracle to merge Eilyra's cloaks.  Otherwise, happy to jump forward to after a rest period.

----------


## Cavir

In the back room of the Black Sail, Avakuss meets with Joel and updates him with what they learned and that the others would eventually meet back here soon enough, all while eating a light meal to feed some jink to the staff.

----------


## kinem

Joel listens carefully to Avakuss' account. *"Truly a strange world. Be careful, it may have more surprises in store."*

Ash and Center return to the Black Sail as well.

While Eilyra continues reading the books, Ash merges the cloaks, and then it's time to get some sleep. Tomorrow will be another busy day ...

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

Among the books, most of which detail various philosophies or describe various planes or tell dubious histories, there are really only two more that stand out as relevant.

One is called "Cutter". It tells a story of a great warrior named Hart, but also describes what Center called the Key, which Hart once wielded. It says that the Key can cut nearly anything, and that it was used to seal away Tharizdun. It looks like there had been a section that described the method in detail, but it has been torn out. Such information might help someone determined to reverse the process. Yet perhaps it was placed as misinformation, as most of the book appears to be fictional, placing Hart at the center of major events on various worlds, and describing his love life. At the end, Hart grows old and writes his autobiography, supposedly this book.

The other book is a rambling collection of research notes by a wizard named Delone, detailing attempts to draw power from the Gate on the Outlands. It claims that the final attempt succeeded, and that Delone became a demigod. Included is enough information to try some of the experiments if the Gate can be accessed.


*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

5% chance of Dream Visions (1d100)[*97*]

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns as she finishes reading through the limit of the books she could read quickly, after dispelling Taric's human disguise, and creating her mansion.  In the aftermath of her findings, she retires to her chamber to rest.

Early in the morning, she finishes her meditations, and rises from her cushioned seat before she smoothly puts her cleaned and laundered clothing and equipment back on.  After she was adequately dressed, she heads to the expansive training area of her mansion, to ensure that she remained as prepared for combat as she could.  In the dim light of the training room, her lithe form and her sword seem to dance through the obstacle course, striking dummies, and avoiding various traps.

Afterwards, she enjoys a brief bath to clean the sweat, a delicious breakfast(Prepared, of course, by her servants), and gets dressed again in her freshly laundered clothing once more.  Then, she settles down to prepare her spells for the day, before casting a few defensive spells.

*Spoiler: OOC renewing castings.*
Show


Recasting Extended Heart of Air, Water, Earth, and Fire.



With her expired arcane defenses renewed, she departs her mansion, to await the rest of her allies, spending the time to continue scribing her spell.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Returning to the black sail, Ash summarizes their interaction with Syke at the Armoury, then sets up her home in the floor of the conference area, refreshes her long-lasting protections for the next day, and heads gratefully to bed.

--

An hour or so of meditation and preparation, and Ash is once again ready for the multi-planar and multi-layered challenges awaiting them.

----------


## kinem

In the morning, Joel and Center (in his human form) share a light breakfast of some kind of green waffles; although the latter as an Outsider does not need to eat, he seems to enjoy it. Center also does not need to sleep, and he lets slip that he may have done a bit of teleporting around the city during the night, an at-will ability that he missed during his years near the Spire. Afterward, the two head to the conference room, assuming that the rest of the group will join them.

After exchanging the usual pleasantries, Center once again offers to re-cast _mind blank_ on up to two people, having cast one on himself already.

----------


## Archmage1

Meeting Joel and Center in the conference room, Eilyra nods, acknowledging their presence, before returning her attention to her scroll as she waits for Ash, Avakuss, and Taric to arrive as well.

After they arrive, she puts her scroll away, before she starts to speak.  "Today, we have quite a few things we can be doing.  It would be helpful if we were able to find more information on the Avatarist and the Lich, on Bavia, the items we retrieved from the Pandemonioum portal, the Cult of Thrazidun, the Gloom, Vayyel, or the Mad Rajah.  We could also follow up with Rule of Three, to determine what information he has gathered, the warrior freed from the Mirror, to ensure that he hasn't done anything we would care about."  She pauses for a moment, to let that sink in, before she continues speaking calmly.  "I also read through more of the books retrieved from the Pandemonioum library, and found two things of interest.  Firstly, a mage by the name of Delone seemed to have done a great deal of research regarding drawing power from the portals, with some signs that he succeeded.  Reviewing his work, it does seem possible, but the side effects would be significant.  Said ritual may be why the portal fell into the Grey Wastes.  That said, I have never heard of Delone, nor have I heard of any powerful beings that match the information I pieced together, which strongly suggests that doing such a power draw is a bad idea even if it works.  Secondly, there was mention of a hero, wielding the Key, who wandered around doing adventures, but... the book was a fairly obvious fabrication.  Possibly a means to try to encourage neutral parties to seek the Key.  However, if we hear tales of a man by the name of Hart using a sword like the Key are likely to be associated with the Cult in some fashion."

She pauses again, before she leans back in her chair.  "Now, that is a lot, but most of it isn't actionable, or isn't very time consuming.  It may be worthwhile to seek a meeting with the Mercanes around more information on Bavia, but for the rest of the information?  We have already exhausted our own abilities in that regard, so leaning on Rule of Three would seem to be our best option."  A brief frown flickers over her face at the thought of relying on Rule of Three, but she continues on.  "With our plan to go to Bavia tomorrow, I feel that after a couple of brief stops with the Mercane, and with Avakuss's followers, and after sending a message to Rule of Three, we would be best off seeking an unrelated way to make a great deal of gold in a short time frame.  This probably means bounty hunting, or something similar, where the target's location is known, but is also powerful enough that no one has actually succeeded.  The resources can then be put into acquiring equipment to offset the Avatarist's spells, casting information gathering spells on the various cult materials we found, and potentially other uses as well."

----------


## kinem

Center says *"Perhaps, but that sounds risky to me. Maybe I should not be one to talk though, as I am not used to using much equipment. I rely on my inborn abilities. Except that for a magic-dead zone I need a weapon, but that should be cheap as it won't be magical. Perhaps I should deck myself out with fancy magic trinkets like a human adventurer! Could be fun.

Anyway, let's check on Rule first, he said he might have something for us."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods at Center's words.  "It would be potentially risky, but if we pick the right target, it shouldn't be too risky.  And unlike you, we don't have extensive inborn abilities.  Regardless, expanding our capabilities and improving our ability to prepare is potentially beneficial."  She offers him a quick smile.  "After all, there is a reason why adventurers are able to fight things that are born so much more powerful than they are."

"Starting with Rule first is an excellent plan.  When looking for information, a broker is never a bad idea to visit."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash smiles grimly.  She murmurs an enchantment to deepen her memory and expand her ability to synthesize random bits of information.

_*By all means, let's start with Rule.  We certainly have no shortage of questions.

*If there's a specific thing that we want to buy with gold from a contract of some sort, let's talk about why we want it, and how to acquire it most efficiently.  Perhaps then we eliminate the middle-person, so to speak.

Well done in turning up the clue about this Delone.  Even if he was unsuccessful, knowing who else might have been interested IN him might tell us more about who has the key now.*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash casts Lore of the Gods. 

Knowledge check from Ash on Delone.  If Arcana or Local, add 14 to the roll. If nobility, dungeoneering or nature is the most relevant, add 4 to the roll.  If religion or planes, add 9. If History, add 10.  If anything else, the roll as is:  (1d20+14)[*26*]

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Ash recalls one obscure mention in a history regarding the lich Vecna. It said that at one point Vecna left Greyhawk and later returned with a relic of Delone. There was no further mention of it.

----------


## Cavir

*Avakuss*

*"That is quite a list of leads. I do think we need to follow up with Rule. Only one of us should meet with him, as requested. He should have a lead more relevant to our goals than random bounty hunting for jink. I can check on Hesum in the meantime. Anyone is welcome to join me. The dojo should be working on unarmed combat by the time we get there."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods encouragingly at Avakuss's comment.  "Excellent, it is best if we do not anger the information broker we rely on.  I can handle Rule."

----------


## kinem

Center says *"In that case, Avakuss, I'll go see your dojo with you."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash has no qualms at all about skipping yet another conversation with Rule.

_*Excellent.  I'll look into other sources of information about Delone and the Mad Rajah. 
 I seem to recall a passing to reference to Delone, associated with an artifact collected by Vecna.*_

She weaves a spell linking the group.

_*There.  We're linked by a telepathic bond.  I'll be able to send to all of you at a distance. 
 If you drop your Mind Blank protection, you'll all be able to reach out to the rest of us as well.  Just in case of emergencies, yes?*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash casts Rary's Telepathic Bond on the group.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods at Ash's connection.  "True.  But it would likely be simpler to simply depart the problem.  And if Rule has relevant information on those topics... another source is always valuable.  I do not trust him to reveal all relevant information."

With that, she stands, putting away her scroll and writing implements, before approaching the door.  "I believe we have a plan."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

*Spoiler: Knowledge Local*
Show

Ash is seeking ideas as to other locations in Sigil that might:

Have information about legendary individuals like the Mad Rajah.  Knowledge Local: (1d20+28)[*30*]

Have libraries of planar lore. Knowledge Local: (1d20+28)[*31*]

Be interested in buying libraries of planar lore, like the one that they just stole from pandemonium.  Knowledge Local: (1d20+28)[*46*]

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

A place does come to mind: The Library of the Lady. However, even it is far from certain to have such obscure information. Those libraries that offer even greater depth of knowledge tend to be under the control of deities of knowledge or jealously guarded by the savants and races of the wise who assembled the libraries. 

The Lady of Pain is a figure of mystery in Sigil, and she does not allow herself to be worshiped. Still, the pilgrims, refugees, and exiles who come to Sigil are grateful to her for the protection the city offers from their tormentors and the refuge it provides from at least some dangers. As a gesture of thanks, many of them give books, scrolls, or cash to the Library of The Lady, a collection of engineering, planar, historical, and arcane lore that is among the finest on the planes.

The Library of The Lady is open to all inhabitants of Sigil and is located, of course, in The Ladys Ward.

The library has three rules:
1) Books do not circulate. Any attempt to remove a book physically or by magical means is met with violent opposition by the dabus and even by warden archons and devils working together. Copying books is permitted, as long as the originals do not leave the library. Attempted theft is punishable by the removal of the thiefs soul for one month, during which time he must reshelf books as a member of the library staff. Repeat offenders get longer sentences.
2) Books must not be harmed, marred, cut, dog-eared, written in, enchanted, wizard-marked, shapechanged, glamered, blessed, desecrated, charred, doused with any liquid, scented, or otherwise altered. The use of nondestructive divinations on books is permitted, as is the use of read magic and copying cantrips. Altering a book in any way other than through normal wear is cause for expulsion from the library for one year.
3) Violence, running, or vandalism lead to immediate and permanent expulsion from the library. Those whose behavior is exceptionally disruptive might be imprisoned in one of the Ladys mazes with a single blank book for company. Silence or quiet speech is encouraged but not required. Silence spells are applied to some sections of the library.

Magic scrolls, spellbooks, books of prayer, sentient books, animated books, rare and delicate books, and vile tomes are kept in the Extradimensional Reading Room, which is accessible only by Chief Librarian Goldfeather. He opens the room by opening a particular book from the librarys shelves; frequent visitors to the Library of The Lady know that the book that opens the room is different every time. The Extradimensional Reading Room has heavy magical warding against teleportation, passwall, and other forms of dimensional shifting. Access to the Extradimensional Reading Room is restricted to scholars who have books of their own to offer in exchange for access to the collection there. (Using the Extradimensional Reading Room collection rather than the main library collection increases the circumstance bonus on Knowledge checks that the library provides.)

Individuals or groups that give Chief Librarian Goldfeather a book or spell scroll worth at least 2,500 gp buy an hours time in the Extradimensional Reading Room. Larger gifts buy more time; spellbooks or ancient, obscure volumes from the merchant houses of the Lower Styx bring days of joy to the sage. Security is even tighter there than elsewhere, and infractions against the library rules are treated just as harshly.


*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

When Eilyra shows up at the Styx Oarsman, the usual mix of humanoids and fiends is there. There's even an ice devil this time, attempting in vain to get drunk despite its immunity to poison. Rule is at his usual spot at the bar. He waves you over.

*"Your timing on this occasion is impeccable. Private business, so my room? Or elsewhere, just not here."*

Once in a private place, he tells you *"I have been told of a ruin in the Waste that could well be the gate you seek. My contact is a Marraenoloth. Normally even I don't trust 'loths, but Marraenoloths are different; they are almost as trustworthy as the most backstabbing of tanar'ri.

Anyway, this ruin is rumored among the Marraenoloths to be a power source and one that several powerful fiends have recently taken passage to. What's more, the area that it's in is known for swarms of nasty Abyssal Spiders, colorful insect-like flying predators. You folks mentioned insects, and I'm guessing that's not a coincidence.

I know a portal that leads near the Styx. In the Abyss, but that's no matter. My contact will be waiting there. You'll still have to pay him for passage, of course, and hope that he's not in a betraying mood. Four hundred jink per passenger usually puts them in a good mood."*

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Avakuss*
Show

At the dojo, all seems well. Hesum is practicing unarmed combat with some of the other students. He seems fairly talented, but nowhere close to your own level of skill.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show


Taking in the scene at the Oarsman, Eilyra slowly approaches Rule.  "Information is often best handled in privacy."

After following him to said private location, she stands, and listens to his explanation.  "An unusual contact, but it may explain why finding information about the ruin was difficult.  The River Styx plays no favorites.  And if powerful fiends have been taking passage there, that is certainly of potential interest.  And as we didn't have any particular plans for today, beyond gathering information."  She pauses, thoughtfully.  "Where would this portal be found?  Do you have any additional information about this particular Marraenoloth that may be of use?  And while we are discussing things about interest, would you know anything about the Avatarist and the Lich we encountered in Pandemonioum?  They were interested in the library retrieved there, and seem to be based in another potential ritual site."  She pauses thoughtfully.  "For that matter, if you have a watcher to spare, it may be wise to set them to observing the portal we encountered in the Astral Plane.  I sealed it, temporarily, but what is sealed can be unsealed.  And if others are interested in it, well, we would certainly be interested in them."

She looks thoughtful for a moment, and then shrugs.  "Regardless, said ritual site does seem to be below a field preventing magical divination, located in mountains approximately twenty five mountains to the west of Aelcliff.  If you would be able to acquire more information about that area, it would be quite useful.  We are planning a return trip tomorrow, assuming that the trip to the Grey Wastes is not too time consuming.  For more general information, if you have found out anything interesting of the Cult, or on the Gloom, or potential links to Vayyel or the Mad Rajah, that would also be helpful."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash girds herself for a trip to the Lady's library.  She transfers an armload of the books that Eilyra has already gone through and discarded from her study to her bag, and drifts through the streets of Sigil on the way to the famed library of the Lady.  She considers a variety of subterfuges, in case she was being followed, but decided instead to trust her instincts and the absurdly overwhelming safety measures at the library to keep her safe.  

At the library, Ash smiled at the front attendants.  She pulled out four books.

*"Good morning!  So...how much time would this get me?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I'm not sure what rolls would be relevant, so feel free to make any rolls you wish for me. Sheet. 

Her first focus is on finding out information about the Mad Rajah, or (if that's an immediate dead end) anything about the cult of Tharizdun's hidey-hole on the astral plane.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

Rule replies *"The Marraenoloth has called themself Eonorl and has been useful to me in the past, though I'd rather say no more of that.

The portal is in the back entrance to the Goblin Cuts butcher on Red Street. Simply hold a live rat in your hand when you enter, and you will be transported to the Abyss instead of entering the shop. Hilarious!

I will find a suitable watcher for the Astral Portal, but it'll take some time, perhaps a day if I focus. You will have to lead this watcher to it, or give me very detailed directions.

As for the other questions, I have no new information. I really have no contacts on the Prime; it was never very interesting to me."*

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

The human men Ash first speaks to seem a bit confused and call over the chief librarian, Goldfeather. He's a Marrash - a winged, gnollish-looking outsider with a head that resembles that of a jackal and bird-like feet. Though the fiends are known for evil and spreading of disease, Goldfeather himself is a respected scholar.

He looks at the books. *"Hmm. Interesting! Where did you get these? I'm not sure how to appraise them just yet, but let's say, if you donate them, an hour in the Extradimensional?"*

OOC If you do reach an agreement with him, he will take down a book from a seemingly random shelf and open it up, which opens a portal to the Extradimensional Reading Room, which he leads you to.

Mad Rajah: Tales about Rajah Manapora are not that hard to find, but few seem relevant. It's clear that he was once quite powerful, not just personally but as leader of the Rakshasas, and was roughly equal to an archdevil. His powers of divination were legendary. However, he began to behave erratically and came into needless conflict with many, including the Baatezu (who, as you know, eventually imprisoned him). One tidbit you find is that he once went to Bavia and spent a few months there. When he disappeared (was imprisoned), it was a great setback for the Rakshasas, and their power stopped growing and began to dwindle as they fought among themselves.

Astral Gate: You find one mention of it, in a book about the Cult of Tharizdun which mostly just contains information you already know. It notes that a Harbinger has appeared on the Astral as a result of energy being drawn from the Gate, and speculates that if this happens with all three Gates, Tharizdun's release would soon follow.

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show


Eilyra smiles, slightly, at Rule's words.  "That is one of the more entertaining portal keys I have heard of.  And luckily, rats are not too hard to find.  As for the portal, it can be reached via... "  Eilyra offers the detailed directions to said portal.  "Now, it will be dark, very dark, and cold in the room, and the usual cold resistance and darkvision effects will not work.  There is also a spirit guardian of some sort, although it is mostly able to speak, if you have the right robes on.  It promises power, if the target disrupts the seal.  There might be something to that, but attempting such a draw will have significant side effects, including insanity at a minimum.  Definitely not worth it.  Especially since I think there is a high chance that such a draw will allow Thraz to more or less control the drawer.  Thus, make sure your watcher isn't a fool."

She pauses for a moment, before she continues.  "I'm not too surprised about the lack of information on the Primes.  But if you do hear something, it could be helpful.  Now, if you don't have any further questions?"
She looks towards the door.

----------


## paradox26

Taric accompanies Avakuss to the dojo, pleased to be back in his natural form, but now constantly feeling like he has too many legs, whereas before he felt like he had too few, when he was in human form. He arrives at the dojo, and studies the warrior as they practice. It is reasonably impressive, as Taric is unused to fighting without weapons. He is sure, though, that with the use of his weapons against the unarmed warrior, there should be no close contest.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

Rule says *"Understood. On the Astral, is there a way to bypass the cold and the dark and the spirit? Three problems to overcome ...

No other questions right now."*

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show


Eilyra frowns thoughtfully at Rule's question.  "Yes and no.  We do have a limited amount of incense which, when burned in a special torch, provides light in a small radius around the user.  I can provide you with a sample, and you may be able to acquire more.  We were also able to locate robes that allow the wearer to ignore the cold present within the portal room.  Perhaps more importantly, there only seemed to be one entrance into the room with the portal, so it may be possible to observe for others seeking entry, rather than watching the portal itself.  The spirit is a thornier problem.  It only showed itself when we wore a different set of robes, however, I am uncertain of what the long term effects of it may be.  I can provide one of the special cold resistant robes as well."

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

Rule replies *Best to keep things simple then. The watcher will watch the door. Hang on to the robes; they may prove useful if you find another cult base.*

----------


## Archmage1

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show


Eilyra nods.  "Agreed.  And with that handled, it is time for us to part ways.  It seems that I have an expedition to the Waste to plan."

That said, she turns to depart, to head back to the Black Sail, to collect her wayward companions, and inform them of the adjusted plans for the day.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods her agreement to the librarian's offer, and dives into the books in the extradimensional library, scribbling notes as she goes.  Each tidbit seems to cascade into other possibilities.  She is especially interested to learn that even the Mad Rajah had a personal connection to Bavia.  It seemed more and more likely that, if there was a confluence of forces and influences, it would be there.

After she finished up at the library, Ash sent briefly to her colleagues.

_*I'm finishing up at the library, and will have some news to share. Unless someone else is doing so, I'll head over to the Mercane to learn more about the nature of what services, permits, etc actually go with using their portal.*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If she doesn't already know the location of the Mercane's offices, knowledge local: (1d20+28)[*48*].  And if that doesn't work, gather information to find out where they are: (1d20+17)[*37*]

At the Mercane, she's seeking to confirm when the portal opens and closes tomorrow, what the cost is to use it, what permissions for travel in Bavia it includes, and whether it's advisable to 'pre-book' use of the portal.

----------


## kinem

Eilyra is the first to return to the Black Sail. Joel is there, but busy, as usual these days.

Ash finds that while there is no official Mercane office in the city, it suffices to inquire of any Mercane merchant, of which there are a few in the Market Ward. Doing business in Union requires a trade writ, which costs 15 gp each and can be purchased easily from any gate or Union Sentinel patrol. In terms of Sigil time, the Planar Gate in Union will switch to Bavia at about 7 AM and remain open for 24 hours. There's no cost to use the gate, but you will probably need a guide and/or transportation to get to the gate. On the Bavian end, anyone entering through the gate will be given a day pass, which is good until the gate to Union switches away from Bavia. Anyone caught in Bavia after that and without proper documents will be considered an illegal immigrant and be subject to arrest. The Mercane don't know further details of the Bavian laws, and they never overstay their welcome there.

----------


## Archmage1

Not seeing anyone else at the Black Sail, Eilyra snags a table, orders a drink, and gets down to spell scribing as she waits for Ash, Avakuss, Taric and Center to return.

----------


## Cavir

Entering the dojo he watches while waiting for a break in the practice. He makes introductions then offers those that came with him a chance to partake in the practice too. For those in practice, partners are changed occasionally for a variety of experiences. The spirit of the class is cooperative learning as opposed to proving who is best. 

Eventually he nods to Hesum to join him for a walk. Granted it hasn't even been a day yet, Avakuss queries Hesum how he's doing and if there are any issues.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash sends a brief mental note to her colleagues. 

_*The Mercane portal grants a day pass, but no other privileges in Bavia. It will open early tomorrow morning. 

*I'm going to head back to the Pandemonium library to try one more spell to learn more about the lich and avatarist.  If I'm not back in about 3 hours, something has gone wrong.*_ 

She heads to a jewelry merchant to seek out a small hourglass shaped diamond, and then makes her way back to the portal that started their investigations.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash is seeking out an hourglass-shaped diamond worth 1,000gp.  She will exchange it for other diamonds from her stock, and will of course be ready to take a loss on the exchange as needed.

If she encounters anyone new in the tunnel, cavern or library, Ash will immediately retreat back to Sigil and contact her colleagues.  Otherwise, she'll find a place to hide up near the ceiling (1d20+11)[*21*] and cast Hindsight.  Specifically, she's after the Days effect:
*Spoiler: Hindsight*
Show

Days: You sense the events of the past, stretching back one day per caster level. You gain detailed knowledge of the people, conversations, and events that transpired.

 

The casting time is an hour, but since the target is her, not the people who have been in the room, this should be affected by Mind Blank or the like.

----------


## kinem

Hesum tells Avakuss *"I'm alright, thanks. There's a lot new here, but the familiar routine of practice is keeping me from freaking out, I suppose. I don't think I'm ready to think about the long term yet."*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ash is able to get the desired diamond for a total value of just 1050 gp.

In Pandemonium, Ash nearly retreats as she hears something that doesn't sound like just the howling of the wind. Some kind of clicking noise, or perhaps the chomping of a jaw? But she doesn't sense anything there either by mundane or magical means. Knowing the reputation of the plane, she proceeds to the library and casts her spell.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

From what you see with the spell, the lich, wooden soldiers / avatar, and quasit entered the library five days ago. The group began looking through the books. The quasit had to be disciplined by the lich a few times, as it got bored and threw some potentially valuable books, and it once played with the rod of wonder, causing a bright show of colored lights to fill much of the room. On one occasion the lich said to it *"Vuzu, we can leave as soon as we find the proof we need."* As for the Avatar, it didn't say ... anything, but did look through some books and scrolls.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Pulling out her scrying mirror, Ash attempts to follow up on her previous divination with a quick attempt to spy on Vuzu the quasit.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash will cast Greater Scrying on Vuzu.  CL check to beat spell resistance: (1d20+22)[*31*]

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss with Hesum... *"Yes, a routine is good. You are welcome to stay as long as you like."* Avakuss eventually returns to the main class. He'll have a brief private chat with the head instructor, checking on things in general and with Hesum. He leaves some jink to cover costs for Hesum and to share some of his 'earnings'. 

Allowing class to return to normal, he leads the adventurers back to the Black Sail.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

The scrying spell does not succeed. Given that the quasit had been slain in this very chamber, and it's body is still here, it very well may be that the creature is still dead.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Packing up her mirror, Ash takes a final look around and heads back to Sigil, and on to meet up with her colleagues.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Hilarious.  I knew we killed it...but then, we killed the avatarist and lich too.  Didn't realize that the quasit was still in the room.  So it goes.

To dig deeper into the hindsight results:
How long had the group been in the library before we showed up?  I'm calculating about 2 days, but am not 100% clear on how much time has passed.
Is Ash able to note any specific books that the lich was reading?

----------


## Archmage1

With Avakuss, Taric, Center, and Ash all returning around the same time, Eilyra puts her scroll away, and gestures in the direction of the reserved conference room.  After everyone settles down, she starts to speak.  "It would appear that my plans for the day have been rather ruined.  As it turns out, Rule has been able to put together some useful information, and has located the third portal.  It is, as expected, to be found within the Grey Wastes.  A ruin not too far from the river Styx, where several powerful fiends have recently traveled.  Notably, it is also known for swarms of abyssal spiders, which should be rather familiar.  His contact, a marraenoloth, is willing to take us there via the river, but will charge four hundred jink per passenger."
She pauses for a moment, reviewing what she had said, before her cool voice continues.  "Now, there are, of course, risks.  The Grey Wastes are one of the front lines of the Blood War, so it is highly likely that we are going to encounter hostile demons or devils.  The river itself is legendary for removing memories.  Do not fall in.  Do not get splashed.  And the plane itself has been shaped by aeons of conflict, and has a distinct tendency to sap mortals of their will.  Such mortals tend to lose all volition.  Additionally, for those individuals who care about the suffering of others, the darkness of the plane has a distinct tendency to sap the minds of those present, making all mental tasks that much harder."
Once more she takes a brief break, to give her words a chance to sink in, before she continued.
"However, the worst of the effects only show themselves after a prolonged time spent within the wastes.  As we do not plan on spending a prolonged time there, it should be manageable.  Given a day to prepare, I could protect us all from the effects, however I do not have the appropriate spell prepared today.  Thus, we should aim to go in, assess the situation, clear the ruins, and then depart.  If we need to return in the future, we can use other means to return."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash settles in to listen.  After Eilyra has finished, Ash shares a bit of what she learned in Pandemonlium and from the library, and then considers the tasks at hand.

_*As with Eilyra, I would appreciate some time to prepare before we travel to the gray wastes, and we would presumably need to seek out an appropriately tuned key in the interim.  Still, this is very useful information.  Glad to see Rule earning his share, so to speak.

*Since there was significant interest in using the Mercane portal to Bavia, which is only intermittently available, I'd suggest that we proceed there tomorrow and prepare to investigate the area shielded from divinations.  When we return, we can evaluate next steps, including - as needed - a trip down south, so to speak.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns slightly at Ash's response.  "Time to prepare would be nice, but if we delay, we also risk losing access to our guide.  It was unclear how long the guide would be willing to wait.  The effects of the Waste shouldn't be too much of a problem for a short trip.  My hope is that we can conclude at least an initial investigation in the Wastes, before traveling to Bavia once more, via the Mercane portal."
She smiles, for a moment.  "Fortunately, we already have a key for the Wastes, so between that and a teleport, we should be able to easily return if we run into time constraints."

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

OOC: My own count may be off but I think they would have been there 3-4 days.

You can see some of what the lich is reading; the spell shows roughly what you would see if you were in the room at the time. He seems to be looking for books about portals and keys. What is clear, is that he didn't find whatever he was looking for, as he kept searching.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash ponders.

_*I suppose the next step, then, is to ascertain our possible guide's availability.  What is their name, and how are we to contact them?*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods.  "The guide goes by the name Eonorl, although I would be extremely surprised if that was its only name.  As for contacting them, well, that requires a trip to the Abyss via a portal.  Said portal has a key, which we should be able to acquire along the way."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash's brow furrows.

_*I'm sure we'd prefer not to get to the Abyss and discover that this Eonorl isn't available for another month. And...sorry, what portal?  And how are we finding the key to this portal?*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shrugs.  "It shouldn't be difficult to get there.  The portal's not too far away, and we just need to find a live rat.  Or, I suppose, I could turn something into a rat, but that might not work."
She pauses, clearly thinking back through the conversation she'd just had.  "I may have failed to mention that the contact should be on the other side of a portal from Sigil.  We would go through that portal, meet them, then go.  We don't need to head there independently."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash continues to work to put this picture together.

_*That does seem more straightforward. 
 So, if I've understood correctly, there is a portal in Sigil that is triggered using a live rat. That portal leads to the abyss, where Eonorl waits.  Eonorl then takes us to the third gate.  Have I got that straight?  And is Eonorl expecting some form of payment for their services, or has Rule taken care of that?*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods.  "Exactly.  Payment is four hundred jink per passenger, which we should have the funds to cover."  She frowns.  "The only potential complicating factor is the lack of information about the length of the trip to reach the area with the portal, as it may interfere with the plan to visit Bavia."

The half fiend pauses for another moment, then shrugs.  "We can mitigate that risk, or at least reduce the impact by asking Rule to send someone through, to pick up the paperwork mentioned.  I imagine we can find a forger who could make a fake that will likely pass some scrutiny, especially if we disguise ourselves.  But before we do that, we need to know how long the trip will take.  As the Bavian portal is open for twenty four hours, we will need the trip to the Wastes to take less than thirty two, if we want enough time to accomplish anything in Bavia."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash leans back, clearly not convinced of the urgency of the proposed visit.

_*Let's think about this.  Bavia is likely to be the location for the avatarist, may also be the location for the lich, and is tied to the Red Rajah and the portals we found in Pandemonium.  The third gate is...one of three places where the key may end up in order to drain power from the Sleeper.  I'd prefer to return to Bavia first to investigate those leads before heading into the Abyss.*_

----------


## kinem

Center says *"My opinion is that we should go to investigate this third gate sooner than later. The 'loth may not wait long without getting up to mischief, even if we pay it.

Drawing power from the gates is something that as we have heard can be done, and who knows what long term effects that has on the seal, but that's not the main concern right now. Fiends have been going there. If Vayyel has the Key that was stolen from me, he could use it not just to draw power from the gate, but actually to open it - releasing the big guy. I don't think that's his plan, but we need to find out.

As for the lich and avatarist, I don't know how they fit in, but there is probably a gate in Bavia that they might be thinking of opening to the same effect. Maybe they have the Key. Equally dangerous, but they aren't likely to act just yet. For one thing, the lich is probably still dead."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nodded, deferring to Centre, who had dedicated so long to this cause.

_*Very well, then.  I'll trust your instincts.  

*I'd appreciate time to prepare spells to help with protections from the Wastes and its inhabitants. I trust someone else can hendle finding a rat.*_

She smiled faintly.

----------


## paradox26

Taric considers the options. Finally he says, "I too defer to your wisdom, Center. I think the 'loth is best dealt with first. The lich and avatarist may not be active right now. And as has been said, the lich may not even have returned to animation yet. As for preparations, I can go and get a rat for us. I don't think a magically created one may work, so I will catch a real one while the rest of you make your preparations."

He prepares to go out and catch a rat, but holds off briefly, in case more of importance is said.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods.  "That would be appreciated, Taric.  With any luck, that will grant enough time for Ash and I to finish casting our spells."

----------


## Cavir

*Avakuss*

*"So today the Grey Wastes and tomorrow back to Bavia. Did anyone learn more about those spiders? Swarms all around us would be a challenge. I wonder if invisibility would be useful to avoid their attention since spiders aren't known for scent. Some potions of invisibility on our way there?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods.  "I have learned a bit more.  Unfortunately, the best way to deal with them is just to avoid them.  They tend to swarm living beings, biting and chewing, can dispel magic, and sense life.  Invisibility won't cut it."  She shrugs, regretfully.  "Unfortunately, as I didn't know we would be facing them once more, my preparations aren't ideal."  A slight smile appears on her face, as she continues speaking.  "With any luck, the demons reportedly heading there will have dealt with them for us.  If not, I may be able to trap them."

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss tilts his head slightly in thought. *"Ruins in an area with lots of those spiders where other beings have recently visited? I don't know what the Grey Wastes look like but that sounds like the ruins be where we were already but didn't spend much time at because of the spiders."

"We need a plan to deal with the spiders. Since the spiders don't fly, perhaps Entanglement spells to keep them at bay for a time? I can Dimension Door us to help get from the portal to the ruins and back but there is a limit to that. Any preparation for once we get to the ruins? Now is the time to get supplies. Those spiders are quite resistant to damage. Do you know which energies they are less resistant to? I can't blast a countryside worth of them."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shakes her head.  "Unfortunately, that piece of information was not among the lore I was able to locate.  Assuming they don't fly, I can delay them with fog, giving more time to blast them.  I can also potentially trap them in walls of stone.  But if they truely are as uncontrollable as described... the demons visiting the ruins may have dealt with them.  They are called Abyssal spiders, so if they have the same resistances as demons, don't bother with electricity or poison, but they're equally resistant to all other elemental elements.  The safest route is likely keeping some distance from them, but that isn't terribly actionable."

----------


## Cavir

*"A wand of Entangle then if it will contain the spiders. We can surround the whole area. I can't make use of one but I'm sure one of you can."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shakes her head.  "I'm afraid that my skills do not extend to druidic magic such as entangle.  Perhaps more critically, I think that the spiders are powerful enough to avoid the effects.  Freezing Fog should provide a similar effect, in that it will slow them down.  Wall of Stone should allow me to trap some number of them in a dome, as could a resilient sphere.  And I can reverse gravity, which, I can assure you, will work much more effectively in an outdoors area."

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Eilyra's damaging options against swarms are rather limited, as most of her damaging spells are single target effects, which swarms get to lauch off.
She does, however, have control options.  Resilient Sphere(Which will require someone to be in them, and then teleport out, but will be unbreakable.)  Wall of Stone(Or bubble of stone, as it were), Freezing Fog, Reverse Gravity.
Her damaging abilities are more limited(Shapechange into dragon, or something similar), but do exist.

----------


## kinem

Center says *The way I remember it, the creatures did fly. I think we will have much bigger problems than them, though. Avakuss, the ruins we saw were in the Outlands but probably the rest of them slid into the Waste where will go, so it was once all part of one place.*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

As considers.  

_*Being ready to navigate around the spiders does seem like our best solution.  For those of us that don't fly, I can prepare a temporary means to do so.  Perhaps, even if they fly, we can fly faster.

*I can help shield some of you from the effects of the Wastes, and try to be ready to assist with other protections.  I'll need about nine hours to prepare.  Was there anything else to discuss?*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns at Ash's comment.  "We may not have nine hours to prepare."  She pauses, considering her next words for a moment, before she continues.  "Rather, we may not want to take them.  The more time we take preparing, the less time we are likely to have legally in Bavia."  Her tone, usually fairly cool and dry, seems to grow almost drier as she continues talking.  "That isn't necessarily a significant problem, but it is important to keep in mind."  She looks sharply at Avakuss and Taric, then back at Ash, and when she resumes speaking, her voice is less dry, almost conversational.  "More critically?  The effects of the Wastes aren't all that significant absent a week or more being spent there.  Yes, it will sap the minds of the more goodly sorts, but that effect is manageable.  Just remember that those of the more goodly or more neutral alignments are not likely to be as intelligent, as charismatic, or as willfull as they would otherwise be."  She pauses, and takes another look around the room.  "The true dangers are the River,  and the outsiders we are likely to encounter.  Hopefully, we don't need significant preparation before risking combat?  And no one is at risk of going for an undesirable swim?  And if we get to the destination, and we find out that I'm wrong?  We just planeshift away, do the appropriate preparations, and then planeshift back to the Wastes, before teleporting to the area.  And if someone falls in?  We may see if we can get them out, and if we can, we can likely restore the lost memories."  She takes one, last look around the room, meeting everyone's eyes, before she speaks for the final time, her tone dry, and deadly serious.  "Don't fall in.  If you do, get out as quickly as you can without tipping the boat over.  If you don't remember, things get a lot more complicated."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


The plane is Strongly Evil Aligned, so Good and Neutral characters will get a -2 penalty on all charisma, wisdom, and intelligence based checks.  This does not extend to saves.

It is also entrapping, which means that if you spend a week there, you are basically screwed if you fail a DC10 + num weeks will check.

Also, yes, a not insignificant portion of Eilyra's gung-ho attitude here is that _she_ isn't going to be affected.

----------


## paradox26

Taric returns with the rat, in time to hear the end of the discussion. He nods gravely at the warning about the water. He has heard of its effects, but only in tales. He has never actually seen it himself, nor spoken to anyone who had seen its effects in person. "I would appreciate being made able to fly, if we have time to do that. I am not as mentally hardy as the rest of you, so if I fall into the water there is a good chance I will be affected. If there is insufficient time, I can make do. I will just be more restricted in what I do, to protect myself from falling in."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods at Taric's request.

_*Given time to prepare, I can give you the ability to run on air, giving you a lot more options if we're going to be facing winged devils and flying spiders.  

*As Eilyra has said, we can always come back if need be.  So I see no reason not to start out better prepared, and then come back if we end up taking more than about 24 hours.  As Eilyra has said, we can then always return if need be.*_

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks curiously at Ash.  "What is it that more time to prepare would allow you to do?  Considering the minor effect of the plane, resist planar effects seems to be unnecessary.  I can always use more time to scribe spells."

She also looks to Taric.  "I could transform you into something with wings, although I'm afraid that I'm not aware of anything that would resemble you as you are now, but with wings.  Most winged creatures tend to be bipedal, or insufficiently intelligent to be of use."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash arches an eyebrow.

_*I would have thought that, having faced so many dangers together, you have have trusted me to know my capabilities.  But very well.

*Planar Tolerance spells will indeed help us against the mind-numbing effects of the Wastes, but also against any other localized effects that we don't know about yet.  

*There are ways to provide a magical resistance against the many spells and effects that will be common in the Wastes, and I would like to prepare those protections.

*Devil Blight and Demon Dirge are both custom-built to fight specific opponents from the lower planes, and I'd like to have them available to me.

*Bolt of Glory is an offensive magic that's especially effective against exactly the kinds of creatures that we're likely to face.

*Most fiends are resistant to the energy damage that I rely on to help out in battle. I would like an opportunity to switch out fore a variety of more esoteric offensive spells. 

*Since immersion in the Styx seems to be at least a possibility, there is a way to protect myself from the effects by emulating death itself.

*And, not to state the obvious, there are spells that will clearly not be of use that I would like to substitute as well.*_

She shrugs, clearly frustrated at being second-guessed in this way.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra offers her a placating smile.  "It is strange, to have switched roles so.  And unlike your more divine source, I need to have the spells scribed in a sensible fashion before I can even prepare to cast them, and replacing my lost book?"  She shrugs.  "Is not a simple thing."  She looks back to Ash, before she continues.  "In some ways, it does reduce the complexity of deciding.  It will, I think, run the risk of us having less time in Bavia than would be desired, and it likely means that we won't have time to prepare again before Bavia.  Between Taric, Avakuss, and myself, we can likely handle the killing things side of this expedition, especially if you can keep them distracted, and offer support.  If you feel it is essential to our success, then we wait, and I can continue my scribing."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash chuckles.

_*It is indeed ironic that we have so completely switched places.  Not twelve hours ago, you were adamant that we be careful and not take undue risks, and now you are encouraging haste.  But, as I've pointed out, we can leave the wastes whenever you like so that we can head to Bavia.  And I am quite sure that you would be unconvinced by the argument that 'the rest of us can take care of you' if our roles were reversed.

*I assure you, I'll be as quick as I'm able.*_

Conscious of the desire for speed, Ash unfolds her portable home and descends.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash will renew her long-term spells, and use Miracles to add Dragonsight and Glimpse of the Prophesy to the mix, then get some rest.

Once I've got the thumb's up, I'll update her spells.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods, once.  "And I think the next time I ask you for caution, you will listen, yes?  Unlike last time."

After Ash descends into her hole, Eilyra looks to Taric, Avakuss, and Center.  "Perhaps you would care to wait in my mansion?  I'm confident the servents can arrange a box for the rat, and it is rather more comfortable than here."  Without waiting for a response, she heads back to the still active portal, heads to her well lit office, and pulls out her scroll once more, and settles in to spend the next nine hours productively.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss had gotten too deep in thought. Ash was descending into her hole.  He shakes his head. *"Our plans change like the path of a butterfly. If we have a contact waiting for us we shouldn't keep them waiting. If the spells are really needed, aren't there planes where time passes differently?"*

----------


## kinem

Center says *"Probably. What I suggest though is that we make contact with the ... contact, and make sure the delay won't cause a problem. I can do that. Although taking more people might help in case of battle, I think my ability to teleport myself at will should help keep me safe, and avoid the need to stand and fight if confronted."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra pauses in her departure, and turns back to face Avakuss.  "That would make considerably more sense, and raises an interesting question."  Eilyra looks down into Ash's hole, before she calls out.  "Ash, we need to check with our contact before delaying for nine hours.  If the answer is no, you may be able to refocus yourself on the boat trip."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods her understanding, and returns to her preparations.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks down at Ash, shrugs, and then back to Avakuss, Taric, and Center.  "I think that's about as a definitive answer as we're going to get.  The portal's this way."

With that, she starts leading the way to the back entrance to the Goblin Cuts butcher on Red Street.

----------


## kinem

To no one's surprise, Goblin Cuts is run by goblins. There seem to be about a dozen of them, all wielding comically large meat cleavers. What is surprising is that they are doing a brisk business selling meat of dubious origin to customers of a variety of races.

With the squirming rat in hand, heading in the back way opens a portal to a dimly lit plane with occasional bright blue flashes as of lightning, but you don't hear thunder.

OOC: Will just Center go as he suggested, or is this a group expedition?

----------


## Cavir

Avakus joins them to Goblin Cuts.

----------


## kinem

Some goblins heading towards the store see the group vanish into the dark portal.

In the Abyss, the sky glows a faint red, which is obscured by clouds of dust. There are flashes of blue lightning but no sound of thunder. You do hear the howling of the wind as it blows over the barren landscape - or perhaps that is not the wind ... ?

It's the sound of running water in the distance that suggests you are on the right track.

After a walk that seems long, you approach the river. Other than a foul smell, it doesn't seem that unusual, but you do see a robed, thin figure approaching. With its tattered robe and skull-like face, it could easily pass for a lich.

*"I expected one more"* the creature says.

----------


## paradox26

Taric says to Center, "I will go with you. I might not be much use with magic, but I am reasonably skilled with the blade, and may be able to keep you safe. So long as you can also teleport me should the need arise." He then prepares to be transported. Since he is not likely to be of much use to the spellcasters just waiting in the extradimensional house, he feels he will be of more use travelling with Center.

----------


## Archmage1

Reaching the portal, Eilyra hesitates for but a moment before touching the rat and stepping through.  Following the sounds of water, she follows the rough track to the river, and sees the Marraenoloth.  "Indeed.  However, before we get into details, perhaps you would care to introduce yourself?  While I suspect you are our contact, it seems wisest to confirm that."

----------


## kinem

Center had replied to Taric *"Unfortunately I couldn't take you with me when I teleport ... or at least, not more than once a day, if I use my flexible magic."* However, the point was moot as Avakuss and Eilyra made clear that Center wouldn't be going alone.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Marraenoloth replies *"Really? You are not sure who I am? I am called Eonorl. I run a water taxi. If you have the jink, I'll keep you out of the drink."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra smiles, relaxing slightly as Eonorl demonstrates that he, at least, knows the name that Rule of Three gave.  "I was sure who I was expecting to meet.  And I was hopeful that you were indeed that person."  Her smile fades slightly, as she continues.  "I gather that you are expecting to leave near immediately?  How long do you anticipate the trip to our destination to take?"

----------


## kinem

Eonorl replies *"Travel time on the Styx can be unpredictable, but I expect it will take between two and five hours.

And yes, we should leave immediately. This area is fairly deserted, but in the Abyss you never know what might wander over."*

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss pulls out four 100gp gems. He waits to ensure the others have what's needed before handing them over. *"We know to stay out of the drink. Anything else?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods at Eonorl's words, before she looks to Center, and Taric.  "Center, would you be willing to take the rat, and retrieve Ash?  Let her know that we do need to depart immediately, per our guide and host."

----------


## kinem

Center nods, and goes over to take the rat from Taric. 

If handed the rat, he holds the squeaking creature gingerly but firmly.

He says *"We probably should have marked the location of the portal somehow. But, I will try to find it."*

With that, he heads off.

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

After about an hour after the group left, Center is back in the inn. He calls out *"Ash? Can you hear me? The group has decided that we need to take the trip immediately."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra warches as Center leaves, before looking back to Eonorl.  "What sorts of threats have you seen along the way?  Can you describe our destination or give us some idea of what we are traveling into?"

----------


## kinem

Eonorl replies *"The Styx has its own dangers, but I know the safer routes. Even so, on any route danger could appear. Abnormally rough water, water spouts, shifting portals, and roaming fiends. Of the latter, hydoloths are the most common, but really anything might be possible. You might think the Styx's reputation would keep most creatures away, but some don't know what they are getting into. Some drink to forget. Some are beasts and need no minds. Some are immune, like the undead. And some have boats. Along our path, we will take many portals. Such is the way of the river.

Our final destination is a gloomy place even by my standards. Although, I do like some excitement of course. I don't need food, clothing, or shelter, so you might wonder what I do with the profits.

Anyway, at our destination there are those nasty swarms I mentioned to Three, so I don't like to linger there. About three hundred yards from the river lies the old ruin. I don't know who is there, and even if I did, I would not betray my race's reputation by telling you. In truth I have told you too much already, more than any other boatman would, and that I have only done for reasons I will say no more of."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra offers the Marraenoloth a brief smile.  "Your openness is appreciated, as is your warning.  While we wait for Center and our remaining friend to return, would you happen to have any tales you would be willing to tell?"

----------


## kinem

Eonorl replies *"A tale for a tale, then.

One of my favorite stories is that of The Greedy Swordsman. Once upon a time, a mortal swordsman found himself in the Abyss. He was the sole survivor of an ill-fated adventuring expedition that had stumbled there through a portal.

Desperate to get back home, he came upon a boatman. He begged the boatman to take him back to the Material plane. The boatman asked for payment, and the swordsman handed him a few coins, claiming that it was all he had.

The boatman could see that the man was lying, since he had a rather fine sword with him, which he could have offered in payment. But the boatman agreed, nevertheless, to transport the man, even though such a trip is never easy as the boatman can not easily find his way back.

Since his payment had been short, the boatman took a shortcut, which did indeed bring the pair to the Material plane, thus fulfilling his promise. It was not the safest route, though.

The boat emerged onto a river where a great frog beast, a froghemoth, was lying in wait. Just as the swordsman had used his tongue to lie to the boatman, this beast used its tongue to snatch up the swordsman, in a fine bit of poetic justice. The swordman's screams were loud, but soon silenced as the beast swallowed him whole.

The story has a happy ending. Unable to chew the sword, the beast spat it back up, and the boatman retrieved it and went on his way."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eiylra listens to the tale of the marraenoloth, and nods, slightly.  "An interesting tale, and a warning.  I suspect that I don't take from it what you would want me to take from it.  I suppose that I have a similar tale."

She shifts her stance, slightly, to make sure she could tell her tale properly.  "Long ago, in a place that is no longer, a deal was struck, between a house of merchants, and a house of farmers.  Both, of course, looked down upon each other, but both knew that they needed the others.  The farmers, well, they could grow things you couldn't imagine, and the merchants, well, they were renowned for transporting and trading goods from across the planes.  At first, things were well."

"The farmers grew the finest crops, the merchants paid the agreed upon price for them, and sold them.  A simple, common arrangement.  But as time passed, the merchants realized that without them, the farmers couldn't take their crops to the markets, and the farmers realized that they could take their crops.  More importantly, both prepared to remove the others from the agreement."

"It was a warm summer day, when it happened.  The merchants and the farmers had both proposed a celebration, to remember the one hundredth year of their arrangement, but both had an ulterior motive.  Both had their plans, and when noon struck, so did their mercenaries.  The mercenaries, however, had a third plan.  Instead of killing just one faction, they killed both, much to the horror of the merchants and farmers.  When the dying merchants asked why, the mercenaries responded "Why would anyone trust either of you, being unable to keep to the letter or spirit or your arrangements?".  The mercenaries, faced with a mercantile empire, and a farming empire to rule tried, but ultimately failed to run both."

"Unlike yours, it wasn't a happy ending for everyone, but like yours, it is educational."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

The winged woman sighs and emerges from her portable home.  She nods her gratitude to Centre, and closes up her home.

_"I'm shocked. I will do my best to assist."_

She follows Centre back out to the portal and through.  As she walks, she takes on the appearance of an erinyes - an appearance that will fool only the simple, but better than nothing. When they reach their colleagues, she nods.

*"You must be Eonorl.  Centre tells me that we are in a hurry. Where is your boat?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As we're dealing with a 'loth, a certain level of evil and deceit is built in.  But Ash is watching for any signs of a clear deception.  Sense Motive: (1d20+29)[*33*]

And using arcane sight to analyze any magic auras on Eonorl and the boat.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

As far as Ash can tell, she sees no sign that the Marraenoloth is deceiving you.


Eonorl says *"Interesting story.

Ah, looks like there will be another passenger after all. Have you brought your fare, Erinyes?

Come this way."*

Eonorl heads towards the river, then vanishes. Approaching the river, you see that he is there now atop a skiff that's about 20' in length, and clutching a long pole.

The boat rests with its bow resting on the bank of the river. This will let you climb onto the boat without wading into the river, though it would seem that casting off might be difficult.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra will reach into her pouch to remove the required 400 jink, prepared to pay her fare as she approaches the boat.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash riffles through a pouch on a chain around her neck, withdrawing two small, gleaming diamonds, and prepares to hand them off to the boatsman.

*"When did you last make this journey, Eonorl?"*

----------


## kinem

Eonorl replies *"To the ruin? Oh ... about a couple hundred years ago. Probably. Don't worry though; I remember the route as though it were just one hundred."* The creature seems almost amused.

OOC: I assume that each party member pays the suggested 400 gp fee

Center is in his human form, which is just as well, since the boat is just barely large enough to hold the party as is.

Eonorl tells you *"You all know to keep out of the water. As I said, this could take two to five hours. The Styx does change, and in less than a day, something like a portal can redirect or move. This place here in the Abyss is really only good for setting up meetings like this one thanks to the nearby portal to Sigil. The river here just goes through a wasteland. I will begin our real journey by Plane Shifting boat and all to the Waste, and the arrival there can be unpredictable. Other than the final stretch which could be plagued by the swarms, that may be the most dangerous part of the journey. Once there I will navigate to safer waters. Any last questions?"*

----------


## Archmage1

After handing over the requested funds, Eilyra listens to Eonorl's explanation, before she asks the question that had been waiting in her mind.  "If we are attacked, will you desire our aid in repelling whatever it is, or would you rather rely on your own abilities?"

----------


## kinem

Eonorl replies *Im surprised you had to ask. While I will defend myself if faced with a minor threat, I am here to navigate, not to guard you. If faced with real danger, I will of course flee and let you fend for yourselves. If a threat presents itself, you would be well advised to drive it off or defeat it before it comes to that. Needless to say, if I am forced to flee, you are not entitled to refunds.*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shrugs.  "I've encountered captains who did not want passengers to get involved in any combat, out of fear that the passengers would cause greater issues.  It seemed a reasonable point to clarify."

With that said, and her fee paid, she settles into the boat, her hand drifting towards her pouch for a moment, before she resolutely places her gloved hands into her lap, waiting for the planeshift before she started scribing again.

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Once the craft is underway, Ash settles in the front, her large eyes darting around and keeping watch for surprises and ambushes.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash will assume a watch position, scanning both with her eyes and with mindsight.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss takes a seat where the boat will best be balanced with his size, then keeps watch.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spot (1d20+25)[*29*]

----------


## kinem

The boat has wooden boards that function as seats, and leather straps that can be used to hang on to if needed.

Once the party is settled in, Eonorl raises his pole. If you look closely at the pole, it's clearly not made of wood, but something smooth and grey.

The 'loth then briefly concentrates, and the scene changes ... Unlike a normal Plane Shift, there is no need to hold hands; the skiff shifts and all passengers are carried with it.

Suddenly the small boat is in a fast-moving river. Everything here is dull grey; the sky is clouded over, although not completely dark. Along the banks of the river you see an occasional stunted tree. If you listen closely you can hear a very faint sound as of metallic objects clanging in the distance, but see no source for it.

Eonorl says *"Ah, a rather typical stretch of river it seems. It will take a while to get my bearings. Keep an eye out, but things could have been a lot worse than this."*

After about a hour, you see creatures in the air ahead. *"Hydroloths. They can be aggressive, but I will warn them that you lot are too tough a prey. Then most likely they won't take the risk. And now I know where we are."*

Indeed, the yellowish, frogfaced gliders, each almost twice as tall as a human, swoop down to take a look at the skiff, but don't approach closer than about 50'. It's a bit odd how they are getting into the air, since they are gliding down and not regaining height, but they must be teleporting. There are about two dozen of the creatures, and they sometimes dive into the river itself.

Eventually the boat passes the 'loths. The pace of the river picks up here, and Eonorl constantly uses his pole to try to steer the boat away from the rocks that are barely visible below the waterline.

The river approaches a fork, and perhaps surprisingly, Eonorl steers the boat into the left side which has a faster flow. The flow gets faster and the terrain begins to slope down steeply. The river pours down a raging waterfall into a dark pit, boat and all ...

And now you are on a more peaceful stretch of river again. *"Portal"* Eonorl explains. *"They are common as I think I mentioned. Good thing too, as they come in handy for navigation. I have some control over the destination, but to a limited extent."*

There are five more such portals along the route Eonorl chooses, which takes another couple of hours. Finally he says "*This is it. We are approaching the ruin."*

You start to hear the buzzing of insectlike creatures and see some of the all too familiar *"Abyssal spiders"* along the riverbanks. There are starting to gather but don't yet have enough for an aggressive swarm.

To the right side you see a crumbing stone structure coming up, about 300' from the river. Eonorl shoves the boat up against the steep riverbank.

*"All passengers off here. I don't plan to stick around here."*

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash steps off the boat and turns to regard Eonorl.  

*"Thank you for fulfilling your obligation.  Wish us luck, I suppose."*

Beating her wings, Ash drifts upward and scans the surrounding cavern, edging toward the structure ahead.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Spot: (1d20+50)[*55*]
Scanning with Mindsight.

----------


## Archmage1

Settling into the boat, Eilyra is quickly disappointed as she realizes that she wouldn't be able to safely continue her studies of the scroll as Eonorl poles them along, through various potential dangers.  She watches the Hydroloths warily, and watches the dreary, depressing terrain with a bland expression.

After waiting for a short period, they reach the end, and she disembarks the boat, before looking back at Eonorl.  "An excellent trip, Eonorl.  You do your profession credit."  Stepping further away, she looks to the quickly gathering spiders, and shakes her head.  "We'd better get moving, as I would prefer to not need to fight those swarms.  I have a trick prepared for them, but avoiding them would be preferable."
That said, she starts towards the structure, scanning it for signs of watchful guards as she approaches.

(1d20+19)[*28*] Spot

----------


## Cavir

*Avakuss*

*"Thank you Eonorl."

"I can teleport us to the ruins to get ahead of the spiders and surprise anyone there. Make contact with me."* Once those who wish to teleport make contact Avakuss uses uses his inner mind to see them by the ruins and in a flash they are there. They never had to even step off the boat.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Dimension Door whoever wants to go. 7PP. 
Spot (1d20+25)[*30*]
Listen (1d20+10)[*23*]

----------


## kinem

As soon as the party leaves the boat, Eonorl is gone, along with the skiff.

The area surrounding the ruin is rough terrain, partly from rubble and partly from the natural rock in the area.

A rectangular tower about 45' wide in the direction facing the river, and about as high, is the only building that still stands. It is windowless and does not look like it was built as a guard tower. It's made of some kind of black stone. If there are entrances, they don't face the river.

Many Abyssal Spiders seem to be around the tower, but they keep a distance of about ten feet from it. They are starting to gather and you estimate that an aggressive swarm will form in about 30 seconds from your arrival here. The buzzing of the insect-like creatures no doubt has alerted anyone in the tower ...

*Spoiler: Ash*
Show

Other than the 'Spiders' outside the tower, you can sense three Outsiders in the tower. One is of average intelligence on a human scale, and the other two are slightly above that.


OOC: Begin round by round actions

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

As Avakuss transports the group to the top of the tower, Ash sends to her colleagues.

_*There are three outsiders in the tower up ahead.  Not particularly geniuses.  I see no particular reason to delay moving forward.  I suggest we look for a way into that tower and take them out as soon as possible."_

She casts a spell, invigorating the group's movement, and flies forward and up, trying to get a look at the tower from above.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard action: cast Haste on the group.
Move action: Fly 80' diagonally forward and up toward the tower.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss uses Dimension Door to move the party to the top of the tower. 

Any doorways?

----------


## kinem

There are no doorways on top of the tower, and you cant really see the sides from there.

The tower is smooth in some places, jagged in others. It looks like it may have cracked open at some time, but has been repaired, probably with the use of Wall of Stone spells.

----------


## Archmage1

Looking around the tower, Eilyra frowns, noting the lack of entrances, before gesturing to everyone to step back as she casts a spell into the roof of the tower.  The green ray strikes the floor, vaporizing a 10 foot cube.(Disintegrate)

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss looks through the hole. If there's no one in the newly opened area and it looks safe he'll use the edge of the new opening to lower himself down.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Tumble/Jump are high enough for auto pass.
Spot (1d20+25)[*38*]
Listen (1d20+10)[*26*]

----------


## kinem

The top of the tower is rectangular, about 45' wide (side facing the river) by 55' long. On the far side of the tower is an attached extension about 30' long and 25' wide, but it's only 25' tall and thus the top of the tower is above it.

Eilyra's _disintegrate_ spell is successful and opens up a 10' square hole in the top of the tower.

Below is a rectangular room almost as large as the top of the tower minus 5' thick walls in each direction. The 'extension' part of the building is separated from it by a doorway.

In the center of the room below there is indeed something resembling the Gate you saw on the Astral plane. It's a 10' circle and glows faintly purple.

Of more immediate interest, four fiends occupy the corners of the room. To those with arcane sight, each has several magical auras upon it, except for the last which is apparently shielded from divination. 

Clockwise starting with the far left corner:

- A large, green, scaly humanoid 
*Spoiler: Knowledge (planes) DC 30*
Show

This is a Tekinto, a powerful fiend known for its ability to attack at a distance with claw-like attacks that don't require line of sight


- A huge winged creature, which all of you know is a Nycaloth.

- A human-sized creature, but where the head and neck would be on a humanoid, it has two long snake-like heads with green scales.
*Spoiler: Knowledge (planes) DC 30*
Show

This is a Colubriloth, a powerful Yugoloth known for casting divine spells.


- A human-sized grey humanoid with a large, horned head. It does not show up on Mindsight or Arcane Sight.
*Spoiler: Knowledge (planes) DC 22*
Show

This is a Baernaloth, an ancient Yugoloth known for cruelty. Though they have the power to cast Miracle once a day, they are not otherwise particularly powerful in general, though of course an individual might have learned additional tricks.

*Spoiler: Knowledge (planes) DC 34*
Show

Some Baernaloths, known as the Darkest due to their knowledge of secrets, retain much more of their ancient power. You may hope this is not such a one, since if it is, the party may be in over its head. Either way, it's worth noting that much like a lich, any Baernaloth always returns if slain, though there is no phylactery involved in this case.


OOC: PCs to act

----------


## Toliudar

Ash thinks about what she knows about the creatures below.
*Spoiler: Knowledge checks*
Show

Green guy: (1d20+18)[*36*]
Nycaloth: (1d20+18)[*31*]
Grey humanoid: (1d20+18)[*33*]
Knowledge Devotion: (1d20+18)[*20*]

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra speaks rapidly to her allies at the abruptly revealed Yugoloths.  "Large green is a Tekinto.  Try to keep out of reach, it can ignore armor, and does drain energy.  The nycaloth is mostly a melee threat.  The one with the snake heads is a Colubriloth, expect abilities similar to a cleric and a poisonous bite.  The Darkest Baernaloth is a master of dark speech, which can be quite nasty.  Also, immune to polymorph and mind affecting.  Priority is the Baernaloth.  I'll see if I can remove the others from play."

_It is remotely possible that they're not our enemies, but, really, we're just not that lucky.  This is going to get dicey._

She then speaks more loudly, addressing the collected 'loths below.  "If you're not in service to Tharizdun, we can talk.  If you are, your service ends here."  She pauses for a brief moment, giving them time to respond, but not much time.  As well as quietly hasting herself.

----------


## kinem

OOC: I assume that Eilyra meant to say "Tharizdun". Mnemonic : "There, is done" 

Ash, Avakuss, Taric to act

----------


## Cavir

*"Grey then snake, got it."*

From everyone else's perspective, Avakuss the 7'7" tall goliath is standing on the roof peering down through Eilyra's hole, then suddenly is on the ground between the Baernaloth and Colubriloth, standing 30' tall in a nightmarish version of himself with four long tentacles coming out of his back. He immediately starts pounding away at the fiends.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Temporal Acceleration, 3 bonus rounds (plus the regular turn, labeled turn 0 here). 
0 Swift: Temporal Acceleration 19PP
1 Std) Precognition, Defensive  19 min  19PP for +7 saves/ac
1 Move) Drop down to be halfway between Baernaloth and Colubriloth. Autopass on Jump and Tumble to reduce damage, but still expect to take some.
2 Std) Form of Doom, 19 rounds 11PP
2 Move) Move into melee (both casters if possible)
3 Std) Expansion to Huge 7PP, 19 rounds
0 Full) Flurry of strikes attack (with -2 from shaken)
0 Move) If Baernaloth goes down, 5' move to get another enemy in reach if possible while keeping Colubriloth within reach.

No AoOs during Temporal Acceleration movement. 
Size: 15'x15'
Reach: 20' (from size+powerful build) Should cover reaching Baernaloth, Colubriloth without moving, possible the other two too.
Combat Reflexes (+ magic items that boost AoOs)
Powerful Build has me count as gargantuan

Fist1: (1d20+28)[*31*] crit: (on 19+): (1d20+28)[*42*] (+15 BAB, +12 STR, +4 Magic, +1 Focus, -2 Size, -2 Shaken) 
damage: (8d8+16)[*56*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*2*] Electric.  Specials: Adamantine, Good 
On hit, Staggering Blow, Fort DC32 or stunned one round.
crit: (8d8+16)[*46*] 

Fist2: (1d20+28)[*48*] crit: (on 19+): (1d20+28)[*43*] *CRIT THREAT*
damage: (8d8+16)[*57*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*6*] Electric.  Specials: Adamantine, Good 
On hit, Staggering Blow, Fort DC32 or stunned one round.
crit: (8d8+16)[*49*] 

Fist3: (1d20+28)[*43*] crit: (on 19+): (1d20+28)[*48*] 
damage: (8d8+16)[*56*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*5*] Electric.  Specials: Adamantine, Good 
On hit, Staggering Blow, Fort DC32 or stunned one round.
crit: (8d8+16)[*49*] 

Fist4: (1d20+23)[*28*] crit: (on 19+): (1d20+23)[*37*] 
damage: (8d8+16)[*55*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*5*] Electric.  Specials: Adamantine, Good 
On hit, Staggering Blow, Fort DC32 or stunned one round.
crit: (8d8+16)[*54*] 

Fist5: (1d20+18)[*19*] crit: (on 19+): (1d20+18)[*29*] *NAT1*
damage: (8d8+16)[*53*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*5*] Electric.  Specials: Adamantine, Good 
On hit, Staggering Blow, Fort DC32 or stunned one round.
crit: (8d8+16)[*66*] 

From OOC:
Haste: (1d20+28)[*36*] crit: (on 19+): (1d20+28)[*39*]
damage: (8d8+16)[*53*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*6*] Electric. Specials: Adamantine, Good
On hit, Staggering Blow, Fort DC32 or stunned one round.
crit: (8d8+16)[*45*]

----------


## Cavir

Taric is nodding with Avakuss's statement but suddenly Avakuss is down in the fight in a monstrous size and form. Not to be left behind, the Shadow Bariaur suddenly appears between Avakuss and the grey man. Taric is also a whilrwind of attacks from both of his dragonsplits.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If Avakuss takes down grey man, then redirect to snake man. With Avakuss so large, Taric can fit between. 

Swift: SLA Dimension Step to be between Avakuss and grey man (else snake man)
Free: Rage (+4 Str, +4 Constitution, +2 Will, -2 AC)
Full: TWF. If each weapon his at least once, then add Rend damage. Sneak attacks since they are flat footed and/or his Distracting Attack ability). 5 attacks with main hand (including haste), 3 attacks with offhand.

*Spoiler: Attacks*
Show

Haste 1: (1d20+32)[*39*] (+19 BAB, +10 STR, +2 Focus, +3 weapon, -2 TWF) crit on 17+
DMG: (1d8+15)[*18*] (+8 STR, +3 weapon, +4 specialization)
Holy: (2d6)[*7*]
Sneak: (2d6+19)[*23*] (Craven)

Main 1: (1d20+32)[*48*] 
DMG: (1d8+15)[*21*]
Holy: (2d6)[*4*]
Sneak: (2d6+19)[*24*]

Main 2: (1d20+27)[*30*] 
DMG: (1d8+15)[*18*]
Holy: (2d6)[*5*]
Sneak: (2d6+19)[*27*]

Main 3: (1d20+22)[*37*] 
DMG: (1d8+15)[*17*]
Holy: (2d6)[*5*]
Sneak: (2d6+19)[*27*]

Main 4: (1d20+17)[*18*] 
DMG: (1d8+15)[*20*]
Holy: (2d6)[*8*]
Sneak: (2d6+19)[*29*]

Offhand 1: (1d20+32)[*49*] (+19 BAB, +10 STR, +2 Focus, +3 weapon, -2 TWF) crit on 17+
DMG: (1d8+15)[*18*] (+8 STR, +3 weapon, +4 specialization)
Holy: (2d6)[*12*]
Sneak: (2d6+19)[*22*] (Craven)

Offhand 2: (1d20+27)[*35*] 
DMG: (1d8+15)[*23*]
Holy: (2d6)[*10*]
Sneak: (2d6+19)[*25*] (Craven)

Offhand 2: (1d20+22)[*32*] 
DMG: (1d8+15)[*17*]
Holy: (2d6)[*7*]
Sneak: (2d6+19)[*23*] (Craven)

Rend: (1d6+17)[*23*]  (+ 1.5xSTR)

On Crits: Target gains a negative level. Taric gains 5 temp hp and +2 attack morale bonus.

*EDIT:* Strength damage with Rage is +10 not +8 so +2 damage for each hit
Rend damage is +15 not +17, so -2 damage.
Main4 is a Nat1
Offhand 1 is a crit threat
32 rolls in there!
How many were hits?

----------


## Cavir

*Spoiler: Avakuss tentacle attacks*
Show

If Avakuss and Taric take down the creature that quick, the other enemies will acknowledge our strength and bow down to us right?  :Small Cool: 

Forgot to do the four tentacle attacks from Form of Doom

Tent1: (1d20+18)[*26*] (+15 BAB, +12 STR, -2 Size, -2 Shaken, -5 secondary)
damage: (2d8+6)[*13*] 
On hit, Staggering Blow, Fort DC32 or stunned one round.

Tent2: (1d20+18)[*21*] 
damage: (2d8+6)[*10*] 
On hit, Staggering Blow, Fort DC32 or stunned one round.

Tent3: (1d20+18)[*20*] 
damage: (2d8+6)[*17*] 
On hit, Staggering Blow, Fort DC32 or stunned one round.

Tent4: (1d20+18)[*32*] 
damage: (2d8+6)[*13*] 
On hit, Staggering Blow, Fort DC32 or stunned one round.

----------


## kinem

The Baernoloth somehow survives Avakuss' numerous strikes, but is brought down by Taric's quick slashes. The body of the fiend plops to the floor, clearly torn apart and oozing grey blood.

OOC: Ash to act

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash nods, duly impressed with her colleagues' sheer efficiency at killing.  Not her specialty, particularly.  As usual, her mind turned instead to information.  She thought quickly and sent to her colleagues.  

_*It would be useful to try to take a prisoner. It's a long shot, but I'll see if I can seize control of the Nycaloth.  If it doesn't attack us, please don't go after it.*_

She weaves her most powerful enchantment and grimaces, trying to bully her way into the daemon's mind.  _*Stand still. If you cooperate, you may live, and might even be rewarded.*_

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash casts Dominate Monster on the Nycoloth.  Will DC 32 negates.  CL check to beat SR: (1d20+20)[*33*]

----------


## kinem

The Nycaloth resists Ash's mind-control spell.

Center decides to jump down the hole. At first it seems that he's in for a rather rough and harmful landing, but he suddenly begins floating down gently, falling as if light as a feather.

Upon landing on his feet, he attempts to attack the Colubriloth. As usual, a huge halberd briefly appears in his hands.
OOC: attack (1d20+28)[*41*] vs ff 30, damage (4d6+12)[*26*]

The Colubriloth responds to all of this by saying with its snake-like heads *"Whoever you are, you will regret thisss!"* and casting a one-word spell with both heads: *Blasphemy!*

OOC: Center, Avakuss, and Taric are within range.
Effective Caster Level: 23; (1d20+23)[*38*] vs SR (Center's SR is 32). Effects: 
*Daze* 1 round (no save)
*Weakened*: Strength penalty (2d6)[*8*] for (2d4)[*7*] rounds
*Paralyzed* (Center only): (1d10)[*7*] minutes
*Banish* to home plane: Will negates DC 31

Center's Will vs Banish: (1d20+23)[*35*] includes Magic Circle vs Evil
Taric's Will: (1d20+16)[*30*]
Avakuss' Will (I'll roll here to speed thing up but if he has options let me know): (1d20+26)[*36*]

To be continued ...

----------


## kinem

Taric vanishes, having been Banished back to Ysgard where he was born.

Center is Paralyzed; Avakuss is Dazed (1 round) and Weakened.

The huge Nycaloth is suddenly surrounded by (1d4+5)[*8*] Mirror Images.

It takes a 5' step towards Avakuss then makes a full attack with its huge axe and claws.

OOC: Attacks
(1d20+41)[*46*], damage(4d6+15)[*27*]
(1d20+36)[*47*], damage(4d6+15)[*22*]
(1d20+31)[*49*], damage(4d6+15)[*24*]
(1d20+26)[*38*], damage(4d6+15)[*30*]
claw (1d20+30)[*35*], damage(1d8+3)[*9*] + bleeding wound
claw (1d20+30)[*34*], damage(1d8+3)[*5*] + bleeding wound

The Tekinto, not to be outdone, attacks Avakuss without even going over to him by using Wraithstrike with its Far Claws ability.

OOC: Touch attacks
far claw (1d20+27)[*40*], damage(2d6+13)[*22*] + 1 negative level
far claw (1d20+27)[*35*], damage(2d6+13)[*17*] + 1 negative level

OOC: Ash, Eilyra to act

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss (dazed, weakened)
C = Center (paralyzed, dazed, weakened)
H = Ash (on roof)
E = Eilyra (on roof)
T = Taric (banished)

N = Nycaloth
S = Colubriloth
K = Tekinto
P = Baernoloth (dead)
# = Gate
d = door

.........................
.........................
.......XXXXXddXXXX.......
.......X.NNN..CCSX.......
.XXXXXXX.NNN..CC.X.......
.X.....d.NNN..AAAX.E.....
.X.....d....##AAAX.H.....
.X.....X....##AAAX.......
.XXXXXXXKK.......X.......
.......XKK......BX.......
.......XXXXXddXXXX.......
.........................
.........................
```

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing that conversation had failed, Eilyra flies down, and across the battlefield, tossing out spells as she goes.  First, a high ringing sound lashes towards the Colubriloth as a mirror flashes in Eilyra's hand, before an arcing bolt of lightning lashes from her hands.
*Spoiler: Actions/Castings*
Show


Swift:  Casting Shield
Standard 1:  Casting Glass Strike on the Colubriloth
(1d20+22)[*26*] Spell Resistance(+2 from Vest)*(28)*
Fortitude Save DC 29 or be turned to glass.

Standard 2:  Casting Extended Stun Ray(On the Colubriloth if it resists the Glass Strike, otherwise on the Tekinto)
(1d20+22)[*38*] Spell Resistance(+2 from Vest)*(40)*
(1d20+29)[*36*] Touch Attack(Missed the +1 from haste)*(37)*
If hit, be Stunned for 1 round.
Fort Save DC 29 or be stunned for (1d4+1)[*3*] * 1.5 rounds(4 rounds)

Move across, over the Nycaloth, within it's threatened area.


She looks down at the Nycaloth, and sniffs disgustedly.  "Brutes.  All the same.  Pathetic."  Her own, far smaller sword flashes into her hands.  "Precision wins every time."

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Grimacing as she senses the Colubriloth gathering foul energies, Ash draws on her Seer training to hurl a counterspell at the fiend as it casts its spoll.

Surveying the battle in progress, Ash darts a bit closer to render aid where she can.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash can automatically sense and identify spellcasting through her Ring of Spell-battle.

When it starts to cast Blasphemy, she uses her Sudden Insight to counterspell with Greater Dispel Magic as an immediate action. Dispel Check: (1d20+20)[*28*]

IF the dispel works AND Avakuss is not hit by 3 or more attacks, Ash will cast a targeted dispel on the Nycaloth.  Dispell check, with the potential for multiple effects in play:  (1d20+20)[*40*] (1d20+20)[*30*] (1d20+20)[*25*] (1d20+20)[*30*]

IF the dispel does not work OR Avakuss is hit by at least three attacks, Ash will use a move action to hover directly above him and defensively cast Heal on Avakuss.  Cures up to 190 damage, removes the dazed condition and maybe stops the bleeding injuries?  Depending on interpretation, Heal may also remove the strength decrease, if decreasing an ability score is equivalent to ability score damage.

If theres another attempt to cast Blasphemy before Ashs next action, shell attempt to use Sudden Insight again to use Greater Dispel Magic as an immediate action: (1d20+20)[*33*]

----------


## kinem

Ashs attempt to counter spell the Blasphemy as it is cast fails.

Ash flies over Avakuss and casts Heal on him. This removes the wounds he has sustained and frees his mind from the dazing effect, but does not remove the weakness or the negative levels.

Avakuss is now free to act

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss takes a beating but is immediately relieved of most of it. With a nod of thanks to Ash, the humongous goliath points a hand towards the melee pair on the other side of the tower, sending a blast of electricity at the Tekinto and the myriad copies of the Nycaloth. He then turns and focuses his years of martial training against the Colubriloth via a flurry of strikes before it can cause any more trouble.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift: Quickened Energy Cone. Max 17PP so 6PP for the quickened and 11d6 electricity damage. 60' cone can reach both of them. Hopefully getting rid of all images.
roll]11d6[/roll] Electricity. Reflex DC27 for half.
SR check: roll]1d20+19[/roll] (with +2 bonus from using electricity)

Flurry of Blows on the Colubriloth. For each hit, Staggering Blow: Fort DC26 or stunned one round.

Haste: (1d20+24)[*34*] crit: 19+ (+15 BAB, +8 STR, +4 Magic, +1 Focus, -2 Size, -2 neg lvls) 
damage: (8d8+12)[*49*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*4*] Electric.  (+8STR, +4 magic) Specials: Adamantine, Good 

Fist1: (1d20+24)[*31*] crit: 19+ 
damage: (8d8+12)[*52*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*5*] Electric. 

Fist2: (1d20+24)[*43*] crit: 19+ 
damage: (8d8+12)[*42*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*4*] Electric. 

Fist3: (1d20+24)[*39*] crit: 19+ 
damage: (8d8+12)[*36*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*5*] Electric. 

Fist4: (1d20+19)[*32*] crit: 19+ 
damage: (8d8+12)[*45*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*4*] Electric. 

Fist5: (1d20+14)[*22*] crit: 19+ 
damage: (8d8+12)[*50*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*5*] Electric. 

From OOC: 
(11d6)[*43*] Electricity. Reflex DC27 for half.
SR check: (1d20+19)[*31*] (with +2 bonus from using electricity)

Crit check for Fist2:
Crit: (1d20+24)[*36*]
damage: (8d8+12)[*47*] Bludgeon

----------


## kinem

Avakuss blasts electricity at the Nycaloth and the Tekinto, but to little effect. The mirror images remain, as an area effect does not target the illusions; they must be singled out and thus proven false for that. The Nycaloth suffers only a small shock, while the Tekinto resists the power completely.

Then he really gets down to business, clobbering the already stunned snake-fiend with several powerful blows. The Colubriloth is barely able to stand after all of that ... but stand it does.

The Tekinto then briefly concentrates, dispelling the magic that was keeping the Colubiloth stunned. The two-headed fiend regains its senses, evidently having resisted the stunning aspect of Avakuss' blows.

The Tekinto once again uses its Far Claws ability against Avakuss ...

OOC: Touch attacks
far claw (1d20+27)[*33*], damage(2d6+13)[*19*] + 1 negative level
far claw (1d20+27)[*43*], damage(2d6+13)[*22*] + 1 negative level

The Nycaloth chuckles evilly and swings again at its giant foe ...
(1d20+41)[*45*], damage(4d6+15)[*32*]
(1d20+36)[*54*], damage(4d6+15)[*29*]
(1d20+31)[*32*], damage(4d6+15)[*28*]
(1d20+26)[*32*], damage(4d6+15)[*30*]
claw (1d20+30)[*32*], damage(1d8+3)[*5*] + bleeding wound
claw (1d20+30)[*49*], damage(1d8+3)[*11*] + bleeding wound

The Colubriloth swiftly heals itself of a bit more than half of the damage it took. (SLA, not spell)

It then concentrates (SLA, no AOO) and briefly stops time. It uses these manufactured moments to cast additional magic:
- Unholy Aura on self: If a good creature succeeds on a melee attack against a warded creature, the offending attacker takes 1d6 points of temporary Strength damage (Fortitude negates DC 28).
- Heal self completely
- Blade Barrier SLA in the space Avakuss occupies and also catching Center in the straight wall of blades which begin to slash the paralyzed Rilmani.

When normal time resumes, Avakuss takes (15d6)[*49*] damage, or can make a Reflex save DC 20 to negate the damage by moving away; however, if he chooses to do so, he will enter the purple-glowing Gate area and perhaps that will have some effects. Damp Power won't work since the Blade Barrier was cast during the Time Stop.

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss (weakened)
C = Center (paralyzed, dazed, weakened)
H = Ash (flying)
E = Eilyra (flying)
T = Taric (banished)

N = Nycaloth
S = Colubriloth
K = Tekinto
P = Baernoloth (dead)
# = Gate
d = door
{ = blade barrier

.........................
.........................
.......XXXXXddXXXX.......
.......X.NNN..C{SX.......
.XXXXXXX.NNN.EC{.X.......
.X.....d.NNN.HA{AX.......
.X.....d....##A{AX.......
.X.....X....##A{AX.......
.XXXXXXXKK.....{.X.......
.......XKK.....{BX.......
.......XXXXXddXXXX.......
.........................
.........................
```




OOC: PCs to act

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing the Colubriloth's stun getting dispelled, Eilyra frowns, and frowns more as the Colubriloth takes advantage of the dispel to stop time for a moment.  _Unfortunate.  Perhaps enhancing the resilience of my spells to dispels should also be a priority for the future.  But favors are meant to be repaid.  And Center paralyzed is inconvenient.  Time to deal with both problems.  Ah, if only there was a little more time, but it isn't worth creating more, yet._

Eilyra flies back, taking up a position over(But not in the area of) the gate, before she starts chanting, her fingers flying through the complicated gestures of her chosen spells in record time as she attempts to dispel magic and transform Center into something a little more resistant to paralysis.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Moving back to above the gate(This does trigger an AoO from the Nycaloth, who also gets to enjoy a 50% miss chance.)
Casting Greater Dispel Magic in the area above the door(This should not hit Eilyra, Ash, or Avakuss with a little care on the positioning)  It should take down the highest level of each possible target first, but if it fails, and there are multiple active spells, use the additional dispel rolls to determine what happens to successive spells.)
(1d20+20)[*22*] vs Nycaloth.(Highest CL first)
(1d20+20)[*39*] vs Blade Barrier
(1d20+20)[*26*] vs Colubriloth

*Spoiler: Additional dispel rolls, if needed*
Show


(1d20+20)[*25*]
(1d20+20)[*39*]
(1d20+20)[*35*]
(1d20+20)[*38*]
(1d20+20)[*24*]
(1d20+20)[*24*]



Casting Polymorph Any Object on Center of All, turning him into an adult amethyst dragon (Which just so happen to be immune to paralysis)(Like all dragons)

----------


## kinem

The Nycaloth takes a swing at Eilyra as she flies away:
Attack (1d20+41)[*45*], Miss (on 1-50) (1d100)[*20*], damage (4d6+15)[*25*]

Her Dispel does not remove the 'loth's Mirror Images, but it does remove the Blade Barrier. (However, this is not before the Barrier either damages Avakuss or he moves out of the way and into the portal area.)

The attempt to Polymorph Center into a dragon is successful!

OOC: Avakuss, Ash to act

----------


## Cavir

In the blink of an eye all of the damage Avakuss had dished out is healed and blades fill the air where Avakuss stood. The cuts stung but they weren't overly deep. The flying creature hit a couple of times, one of them opening a wound that wasn't going to stop bleeding on its own.

Just as quickly, the floating blades were gone and Center turned into a dragon. Avakuss doesn't give up his focus and continues beating the Colubriloth with his magically and psionically enhanced hands and tentacles.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MM2 for amethyst dragon has a lot more tricks for it, hadn't really noticed it before.

Flurry of Blows, immediate to activate Rapidstrike Bracers for +2 to hit.
For each hit, Staggering Blow: Fort DC26 or stunned one round.
10 attacks!

Haste: (1d20+26)[*46*] crit: (on 19+) (+15 BAB, +8 STR, +4 Magic, +1 Focus, -2 Size, -2 neg lvl, +2 bracers) 
damage: (8d8+12)[*40*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*1*] Electric.  Specials: Adamantine, Good 

Fist1: (1d20+26)[*43*] crit: (on 19+) 
damage: (8d8+12)[*47*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*1*] Electric.  

Fist2: (1d20+26)[*32*] crit: (on 19+)
damage: (8d8+12)[*51*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*6*] Electric.  

Fist3: (1d20+26)[*41*] crit: (on 19+) 
damage: (8d8+12)[*47*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*2*] Electric.  

Fist4: (1d20+21)[*23*] crit: (on 19+)
damage: (8d8+12)[*43*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*4*] Electric.  

Fist5: (1d20+16)[*33*] crit: (on 19+)
damage: (8d8+12)[*41*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*5*] Electric.  

Tentacle1: (1d20+19)[*37*] 
damage: (2d8+4)[*10*] Bludgeon 

Tentacle2: (1d20+19)[*39*] 
damage: (2d8+4)[*16*] Bludgeon 

Tentacle3: (1d20+19)[*24*] 
damage: (2d8+4)[*14*] Bludgeon 

Tentacle4: (1d20+19)[*31*] 
damage: (2d8+4)[*15*] Bludgeon 

Forgot that Form of Doom gives me DR 5/-. 
What's the bleeding affect again?

----------


## Cavir

*Spoiler: Crit checks*
Show





> Haste: (1d20+26)[*46*]
> Tentacle2: (1d20+19)[*39*]


Haste: (1d20+26)[*43*] Damage: (8d8+12)[*47*]
Tentacle2: (1d20+19)[*29*] Damage: (2d8+4)[*10*]

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash can't help but flinch away from the many magical effects going off all around her.  She drifts up slightly, mostly to avoid striking a colleague, and fires off a pair of black rays.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash 5' steps straight up.

For the following effects, she'll target the Colubriloth unless Avakuss is once again acting before Ash (I'm assuming he's now after her in initiative) and has killed it.  If it is down, Ash will instead target Tekinto

She uses a swift action to cast Assay Spell Resistance.  Ranged touch attack: (1d20+20)[*21*] to give her a +10 to overcome spell resistance against that target.  The +10 is not factored into the following rolls.

She uses a standard action to cast Miracle, using it to emulate Avasculate.  Ranged Touch attack: (1d20+20)[*33*]  Reduces it to half of its current HP.  Caster Level check to overcome SR: (1d20+19)[*34*], possibly +10 if assay spell resistance hit.  Fort save DC 32 or stunned for 1 round.

----------


## kinem

The Colubriloth gain takes a beating from Avakuss, but only a few of the blows actually damage the well-protected fiend, and the creature is not stunned.

Avakuss does manage to resist the Strength-draining effects of the 'loth's Unholy Aura.

Ash strikes the double-snake-headed creature with a ray that causes blood to emerge from all over the fiend's body as it hisses in agony! However, it is not dead nor stunned even after this gruesome event.

Center-of-All, now in the form of a juvenile Amethyst Dragon, is finally able to act ... and his action now is the only thing that might be able to take down the Colubriloth before it can do any more damage.

Center, having witnessed the battle so far, chooses an unusual tactic for him. Instead of trying to use the unfamiliar claws and bite of the dragon, he steps away from the foe and uses his 'flexible magic' to play sorcerer for once, emulating a Melf's Unicorn Arrow spell.

OOC: ranged touch attacks vs touch AC 19
(1d20+18)[*23*], damage (1d8+8)[*16*]
(1d20+18)[*37*], damage (1d8+8)[*13*]
(1d20+18)[*29*], damage (1d8+8)[*12*]
(1d20+18)[*35*], damage (1d8+8)[*16*]
(1d20+18)[*19*], damage (1d8+8)[*12*]

----------


## kinem

Though Center is using ranged attacks within the Nycaloth's reach, the huge fiend, having already swiped at Eilyra, can't react in time to take advantage of the opening.

The last of the unicorn arrows misses and harmlessly strikes the stone wall. The other arrows however skewer the already battered fiend. Though it might seem surprising that the creature has any blood left after what Ash did to it, it falls to the ground and begins to bleed out, though it is perhaps not quite dead yet.

Though shocked by their companion's sudden defeats, the remaining two fiends are not quite ready to give up the fight. They redouble their efforts to take out the huge and already-wounded Avakuss.

Acting quickly, the Tekinto tries a targeted Greater Dispel Magic against Avakuss:

OOC: Dispel checks: I'm not really sure how many are needed  :Small Big Grin: 
(1d20+20)[*38*], (1d20+20)[*34*], (1d20+20)[*30*], (1d20+20)[*35*]
(1d20+20)[*21*], (1d20+20)[*22*], (1d20+20)[*25*], (1d20+20)[*26*]

It then targets Avakuss with its Far Claw ability, though without the benefit of Wraithstrike:
Far Claw (1d20+27)[*36*], damage (2d6+13)[*23*] + 1 negative level
Far Claw (1d20+27)[*41*], damage (2d6+13)[*21*] + 1 negative level

The Nycaloth then attempts to finish him off with its huge greataxe and claws:
(1d20+41)[*58*], damage(4d6+15)[*29*]
(1d20+36)[*48*], damage(4d6+15)[*26*]
(1d20+31)[*48*], damage(4d6+15)[*31*]
(1d20+26)[*28*], damage(4d6+15)[*28*]
claw (1d20+30)[*32*], damage(1d8+3)[*10*] + bleeding wound
claw (1d20+30)[*43*], damage(1d8+3)[*6*] + bleeding wound

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss (weakened)
C = Center (weakened, dragon)

H = Ash (flying)
E = Eilyra (flying)
T = Taric (banished)

N = Nycaloth
S = Colubriloth (unconscious)
K = Tekinto
P = Baernoloth (dead)
# = Gate
d = door
{ = blade barrier

.........................
.........................
.......XXXXXddXXXX.......
.......X.NNN.CCESX.......
.XXXXXXX.NNN.CCH.X.......
.X.....d.NNN..AAAX.......
.X.....d....##AAAX.......
.X.....X....##AAAX.......
.XXXXXXXKK.......X.......
.......XKK......BX.......
.......XXXXXddXXXX.......
.........................
.........................
```




OOC: PCs to act

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Seeing the fiends combining their efforts in an effort to take out Avakuss, Ash swoops down to administer aid.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If Avakuss is still alive:

Ash will use a move action to relocate directly above him.
Then a standard action to use Restoration on him, to remove the negative levels, and maybe the weakening effect?
And a swift action to cast Quickened Heal to restore 150 HP of damage.

If Avakuss is dead:

Ash will use a move action to move down to his body.  Attempt to tumble to avoid attacks of opportunity, if need be: (1d20+6)[*18*]
Then a standard action to defensively cast Miracle to duplicate Revivify.
And a swift action to cast Quickened Heal to bring him up to 149HP.

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing the Nycaloth continuing to flail at Avakuss, Eilyra darts across the distance between herself and the Tekinto, her flaming sword appearing in her hands, and lashing out, lacerating the Tekinto.  Her grin as she strikes an opponent for the first time in the combat is almost disturbing.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Standard 1:  Bounding Assault, Nycaloth and Tekinto(No AoO.)
Standard 2:  Bounding Assault, Nycaloth and Tekinto(No AoO.)

Move(Moving around to qualify for both bounding assaults, and ending up next to the Tekinto.  Not going through the gate area.)
Free:  Draw Sword(Thanks to the Gloves)
Free:  Arcane Strike(Burning a 5th level slot)

(1d20+44)[*48*] Attack 1
(1d10+20)[*26*] P/S Damage + (1d6)[*2*] Fire + (5d4)[*12*] Untyped + *6*(Skirmish, Untyped)
(1d20+39)[*49*] Attack 2
(1d10+20)[*26*] P/S Damage + (1d6)[*1*] Fire + (5d4)[*16*] Untyped + *1*(Skirmish, Untyped)
(1d20+44)[*55*] Attack 3
(1d10+20)[*29*] P/S Damage + (1d6)[*4*] Fire + (5d4)[*11*] Untyped + *5*(Skirmish, Untyped)
(1d20+39)[*42*] Attack 4
(1d10+20)[*28*] P/S Damage + (1d6)[*6*] Fire + (5d4)[*14*] Untyped + *6*(Skirmish, Untyped)

On the first hit,
(1d20+24)[*32*] Spell Penetration(Vampiric Touch)
(10d6)[*34*] * 1.5(Empowered Vampiric Touch)*(51)*

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss takes a severe beating and loses some of his psionic protections but Ash's magic nearly full wipes the slate clean. *"C, finish off their cleric."* Avakuss looks to the Tekinto and smiles.

*"You wanted to fight? Time for your final lesson in pain."* In a flash the goliath moves partially around the gate to get closer to the Tekinto without touching the gate. It's tight for one his size but if he can finish it off he'll have more room for the Nycaloth. Avakuss gives the Tekinto a continuation of a beating that Eilyra  had begun.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift: Hustle (3PP) for a move action (70' speed) to avoid AoO and keep Full Attack as an option. 10' south, then squeezing 10' west. My left edge lines up with the gate's left edge. I'll be able to reach both opps but I'm out of the Tekinto's normal reach.  -4 attack and AC (down to AC38, had miscalculated in OOC).

Full: Flurry of Blows + Tentacles. If I drop the Tekinto then work on removing the mirror images.
For each hit, Staggering Blow: Fort DC34 or stunned one round.

Haste: (1d20+29)[*43*] (crit on 19+) (+15 BAB, +14 STR, +4 Magic, +1 Focus, -2 Size, +1 Haste, -4 Squeeze ) 
damage: (8d8+18)[*52*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*3*] Electric.  Specials: Adamantine, Good 

Fist1: (1d20+29)[*40*] (crit on 19+)
damage: (8d8+18)[*54*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*2*] Electric.  

Fist2: (1d20+29)[*35*] (crit on 19+)
damage: (8d8+18)[*50*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*4*] Electric. 

Fist3: (1d20+29)[*40*] (crit on 19+)
damage: (8d8+18)[*52*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*6*] Electric. 

Fist4: (1d20+24)[*40*] (crit on 19+)
damage: (8d8+18)[*63*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*5*] Electric. 

Fist5: (1d20+19)[*39*] (crit on 19+)
damage: (8d8+18)[*49*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*2*] Electric. 

Tenacle1: (1d20+24)[*28*] 
damage: (2d8+7)[*12*] 

Tenacle2: (1d20+24)[*34*] 
damage: (2d8+7)[*11*] 

Tenacle3: (1d20+24)[*28*] 
damage: (2d8+7)[*16*] 

Tenacle4: (1d20+24)[*36*] 
damage: (2d8+7)[*13*]

----------


## Cavir

*Spoiler: One crit threat*
Show





> Fist5: (1d20+19)[*39*] (crit on 19+)
> damage: (8d8+18)[49] Bludgeon + (1d6)[2] Electric.


Attack: (1d20+19)[*39*] 
Damage: (8d8+18)[*62*] + (1d6)[*4*] Electric

----------


## kinem

Eilyra's attacks wound the Tekinto, but the green scaled fiend still seems healthy enough to fight. The Vampiric Touch does not seem to affect it.

Avakuss begins pounding at the creature too. His first attack seems like it _should_ have struck a telling blow, but the fiend somehow dodges it at the last moment. His attacks are well-aimed, but not quite as precise as Eilyra's impressive strikes. He also seems to be fighting a bit of a deflection effect which didn't happen when Eilyra attacked it.

Only his fifth fist attack actually wounds the fiend, though not enough to bring it down ...

Center now attempts to take Avakuss' advice ...

----------


## kinem

In dragon form, Center-of-All lashes out at the surrounding fiends. He bites the Colubriloth, finishing it off for sure, and then steps towards the Nycaloth and takes out 5 of its 8 mirror images.

However, the fiends change tactics now. The Tekinto swiftly concentrates and puts a haste effect on itself and the Nycaloth.

The Nycaloth then lashes out with its huge axe ... not at Avakuss this time, but at the dragon. It swings a bit harder this time, though also more wildly (OOC: Power Attack), but still manages to strike Center in his dragon form. All of its attacks hit ...

The result is that the famous Rilmani, in dragon form, is now ... bloody and dead on the cold stone floor of this place.

Yet the badly wounded Tekinto is not done making mischief. It uses another spell-like ability ... and vanishes!

It takes a moment for you to notice what else is gone. Both the body of the dead Colubriloth, and also that of the dead Baernoloth, have also vanished!

The Nycaloth is still very much present, and it swiftly renews its Mirror Image defense, resulting in a total of ((1d4+5)[*6*], max 8) images.

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss (weakened, squeezing)
C = Center (dead, dragon)

H = Ash (flying)
E = Eilyra
T = Taric (banished)

N = Nycaloth
S = Colubriloth (dead, gone)
K = Tekinto (gone)
P = Baernoloth (dead, gone)
# = Gate
d = door

.........................
.........................
.......XXXXXddXXXX.......
.......X.NNNCC...X.......
.XXXXXXX.NNNCC.H.X.......
.X.....d.NNN.....X.......
.X.....d....##...X.......
.X.....XE...##...X.......
.XXXXXXX....AAA..X.......
.......X....AAA..X.......
.......XXXXXddXXXX.......
.........................
.........................
```




OOC: PCs to act

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks at the vanished Tekinto, the missing bodies, and the fallen corpse of Center of All, and sighs.  _Isn't this quite the mess.  Resolvable, but it will take time and blood._  A moment later, her bloody sword vanishes for later use, and she rushes the Nycaloth, simply seeking to touch the images to dispel them.

*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


Bounding assault the Nycaloth twice, after putting her sword into storage to simplify the extraction of blood later.  Her final position is intended to be such that Avakuss can easily flank said demon.

She does provoke an AoO for each strike.
(1d20+35)[*48*] Strike 1 (1d3+4)[*7*] Nonlethal + (1d6)[*2*] Untyped(From Swiftblade's strange version of Skirmish)
(1d20+30)[*47*] Strike 2 (1d3+4)[*6*] Nonlethal + (1d6)[*5*] Untyped(From Swiftblade's strange version of Skirmish)
(1d20+35)[*50*] Strike 3 (1d3+4)[*6*] Nonlethal + (1d6)[*3*] Untyped(From Swiftblade's strange version of Skirmish)
(1d20+30)[*36*] Strike 4 (1d3+4)[*6*] Nonlethal + (1d6)[*5*] Untyped(From Swiftblade's strange version of Skirmish)

Image rolls?(2 per.  Not sure how you really want to handle that.)
(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d5)[*2*]
(1d5)[*2*]
(1d4)[*3*]
(1d4)[*1*]
(1d3)[*2*]
(1d3)[*1*]

----------


## kinem

Eilyra manages to get rid of four of the images, leaving two remaining in addition to the actual fiend.

The nycaloth takes the opportunity to try to hit Eilyra with its axe:
attack (1d20+37)[*48*], damage (4d6+25)[*44*]

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss (weakened, squeezing)
C = Center (dead, dragon)

H = Ash (flying)
E = Eilyra
T = Taric (banished)

N = Nycaloth
S = Colubriloth (dead, gone)
K = Tekinto (gone)
P = Baernoloth (dead, gone)
# = Gate
d = door

.........................
.........................
.......XXXXXddXXXX.......
.......X.NNNCC...X.......
.XXXXXXXENNNCC.H.X.......
.X.....d.NNN.....X.......
.X.....d....##...X.......
.X.....X....##...X.......
.XXXXXXX....AAA..X.......
.......X....AAA..X.......
.......XXXXXddXXXX.......
.........................
.........................
```




OOC: Ash, Avakuss to act

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra easily sidesteps the poorly swung axe, shaking her head in disgust at the lack of skill being displayed.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss cringes as he helplessly watches dragon's slaughter. He knows he has to deal with the Tekinto before even getting to the Nycaloth. Suddenly the Tekinto and some of the dead are gone. He can't explain it but he keeps his frame in fighting what is still a threat. In another flash Avakuss closes with the Nycaloth and works to pummel it into wishing it had disappeared with its so called allies.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Hustle 3PP to move around the gate and get base to base with the Nycaloth without drawing AoOs. No more squeezing.

Four tentacle attacks and Flurry of Blows. Tentacles first to finish off the images. STR is at 30 including the weakened state (-8 STR)
For each critical hit, Staggering Blow: Fort DC30 or stunned one round. (base 10 + 10 str + 10 level)

*EDIT:* Tentacle damage is wrong, will redo in OOC. See below.

Tentacle1: (1d20+24)[*27*] crit: 19+ (+15 BAB, +10 STR, +4 Magic, +1 Focus, -2 Size, +1 Haste, -5 secondary) 
damage: (8d8+14)[*43*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*3*] Electric.  (+10 STR, +4 magic) Specials: Adamantine, Good 

Tentacle2: (1d20+24)[*40*] 
damage: (8d8+14)[*39*] Bludgeon

Tentacle3: (1d20+24)[*34*] 
damage: (8d8+14)[*39*] Bludgeon

Tentacle4: (1d20+24)[*30*] 
damage: (8d8+14)[*44*] Bludgeon

From OOC:
Tentacle rolls were wrong. Correcting:
T1: (2d8+5)[*14*]
T2: (2d8+5)[*17*]
T3: (2d8+5)[*14*]
T4: (2d8+5)[*12*]

Haste: (1d20+29)[*34*] crit: 19+  (+15 BAB, +10 STR, +4 Magic, +1 Focus, -2 Size, +1 Haste) 
damage: (8d8+14)[*52*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*3*] Electric.  (+10STR, +4 magic) Specials: Adamantine, Good 

Fist1: (1d20+29)[*39*] 
damage: (8d8+14)[*49*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*2*] Electric.  

Fist2: (1d20+29)[*30*] 
damage: (8d8+14)[*55*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*5*] Electric.  

Fist3: (1d20+29)[*44*] 
damage: (8d8+14)[*54*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*5*] Electric.  

Fist4: (1d20+24)[*29*] 
damage: (8d8+14)[*52*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*1*] Electric.  

Fist5: (1d20+19)[*35*] 
damage: (8d8+14)[*50*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*6*] Electric.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss (weakened, squeezing)
C = Center (dead, dragon)

H = Ash (flying)
E = Eilyra
T = Taric (banished)

N = Nycaloth
S = Colubriloth (dead, gone)
K = Tekinto (gone)
P = Baernoloth (dead, gone)
# = Gate
d = door

.........................
.........................
.......XXXXXddXXXX.......
.......X.NNNCC...X.......
.XXXXXXXENNNCC.H.X.......
.X.....d.NNN.....X.......
.X.....d.AAA##...X.......
.X.....X.AAA##...X.......
.XXXXXXX.AAA.....X.......
.......X.........X.......
.......XXXXXddXXXX.......
.........................
.........................
```




Avakuss' tentacles dispel the remaining images, and two of his fist attacks connect solidly with the winged fiend. However, the giant fiend is quite tough, and has plenty of fight left in it.

OOC: Ash to act

----------


## Toliudar

*Ash*

Ash had been to enough worlds to hear a variety of forms of swearing, but found that Terran, with its focus on extremely corporeal motions and actions, and on rasps and plosive sounds, most satisfying.  She opts to share her frustration at losing Centre of All - even temporarily - directly with the Nycaloth's brain.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Ash uses a standard action to use her Share my Vision supernatural ability.  Will DC 25 or dazed for 1 round, and maybe I get a flash of its memories.

----------


## kinem

The Nycaloth resists Ash's Vision with force of will.

Viewing Avakuss as the only real threat here, it continues to attack him with axe and claws.

OOC: Attacks w/haste, 20% miss (1-20) IIRC
(1d20+42)[*59*], damage (4d6+15)[*34*], miss (1d100)[*51*]
(1d20+37)[*44*], damage (4d6+15)[*27*], miss (1d100)[*29*]
(1d20+32)[*51*], damage (4d6+15)[*30*], miss (1d100)[*64*]
(1d20+27)[*29*], damage (4d6+15)[*30*], miss (1d100)[*6*]
(1d20+42)[*54*], damage (4d6+15)[*29*], miss (1d100)[*22*]
claw (1d20+31)[*51*], damage (1d8+3)[*5*] + bleeding wound, miss (1d100)[*1*]
claw (1d20+31)[*46*], damage (1d8+3)[*9*] + bleeding wound, miss (1d100)[*81*]

It then swiftly renews its Mirror Image defense again: (1d4+5)[*6*], max 8 images

OOC: vs N Mirror Images, roll 1d10 (or can roll a smaller die if there are fewer images).
1-N = (if hits AC 10 in this case) destroys an image;
N+1 = attacks the target creature; higher roll = roll again.

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing the mirror images appearing again, Eilyra sighs.  "You do want to be annoying, don't you?"

With that, she 5 foot steps(Or moves) and casts Ironguard on Avakuss before she activates the magic within her gloves.

*Spoiler: Actions/Effects*
Show


Move/5 foot step.  Cast Ironguard defensively(Avakuss becomes immune to metal weapons, like axes, even if they are magical.)(She auto-succeeds on the defensive cast check)(Duration:  44 rounds)
Using her Gloves of the Strategist to cast True Strike.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss took another beating. Center's death and the mirror images reappearing threatened to disrupt Avakuss' martial focus but he kept at it. He hoped it wasn't regenerating what pounding he could dish back on the real beast.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


*Spoiler: Hits from last round:*
Show


OOC: Attacks w/haste, 20% miss (1-20) IIRC
(1d20+42)[59], damage (4d6+15)[34], miss (1d100)[51]
(1d20+37)[44], damage (4d6+15)[27], miss (1d100)[29]
(1d20+32)[51], damage (4d6+15)[30], miss (1d100)[64]
(1d20+27)[29], damage (4d6+15)[30], miss (1d100)[6]
(1d20+42)[54], damage (4d6+15)[29], miss (1d100)[22]
claw (1d20+31)[51], damage (1d8+3)[5] + bleeding wound, miss (1d100)[1]
claw (1d20+31)[46], damage (1d8+3)[9] + bleeding wound, miss (1d100)[81]

Total: 129hp + 1 bleed level.
DR 5/- from Form of Doom: -> saves 20hp
Flaw for +1 damage from metal weapons, extra 4hp
Bleed on my turn -1
Current: 145/297

Had forgotten the DR and flaw, but not applying them retroactively because I would make out on that.


Full: Four tentacle attacks and Flurry of Blows. Tentacles first to finish off the images. STR is at 30 including the weakened state (-8 STR)
For each critical hit, Staggering Blow: Fort DC30 or stunned one round. (base 10 + 10 str + 10 level)

Tentacle1: (1d20+26)[*29*] crit: 19+  (+15 BAB, +10 STR, +4 Magic, +1 Focus, -2 Size, +1 Haste, +2 flank, -5 secondary) 
damage: (2d8+5)[*16*] Bludgeon 

Tentacle2: (1d20+26)[*36*] 
damage: (2d8+5)[*17*] 

Tentacle3: (1d20+26)[*46*] 
damage: (2d8+5)[*15*] 

Tentacle4: (1d20+26)[*34*] 
damage: (2d8+5)[*16*] 

Haste: (1d20+31)[*32*] crit: 19+  (+15 BAB, +10 STR, +4 Magic, +1 Focus, -2 Size, +1 Haste, +2 flank) 
damage: (8d8+14)[*46*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*3*] Electric.  (+10STR, +4 magic) Specials: Adamantine, Good 

Fist1: (1d20+31)[*40*] 
damage: (8d8+14)[*52*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*2*] Electric.  

Fist2: (1d20+31)[*47*] 
damage: (8d8+14)[*52*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*6*] Electric.  

Fist3: (1d20+31)[*45*] 
damage: (8d8+14)[*47*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*3*] Electric.  

Fist4: (1d20+26)[*35*]
damage: (8d8+14)[*47*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*2*] Electric.  

Fist5: (1d20+31)[*44*] 
damage: (8d8+14)[*35*] Bludgeon + (1d6)[*3*] Electric.

----------


## Cavir

*Spoiler: Crit check*
Show


Tentacle3: (1d20+26)[*31*]
damage: (2d8+5)[*13*]

Haste attack was a Nat1

I can't really roll for mirror images since with so many attacks the number could vary along the way.

----------


## kinem

OOC: With the d10/roll again method its ok if the number of images varies.

(20d10)[*9*][*2*][*7*][*1*][*5*][*9*][*8*][*2*][*8*][*4*][*1*][*1*][*8*][*7*][*10*][*5*][*5*][*8*][*1*][*3*](104)

----------


## kinem

Most of Avakuss' many attacks destroy images, but one attack misses altogether, and one of the tentacle attacks and two of the fist attacks connect with the real fiend. All of the Mirror Images are now gone, and the giant fiend looks to be about halfway worn down in terms of its ability to take punishment.

OOC: Ash to act

----------


## kinem

Ash decides to cast Assay Spell Resistance and to try again to Dominate the remaining fiend.

OOC: Nycaloth's Will save (1d20+26)[*45*] vs DC 32

----------


## kinem

Realizing that Avakuss has been protected, the powerful Nycaloth turns its fury on Eilyra, attacking with greataxe and claws.

OOC: Attacks w/haste, 50% miss (1-50) IIRC
(1d20+42)[*47*], damage (4d6+15)[*31*], miss (1d100)[*71*]
(1d20+37)[*51*], damage (4d6+15)[*30*], miss (1d100)[*81*]
(1d20+32)[*52*], damage (4d6+15)[*33*], miss (1d100)[*92*]
(1d20+27)[*33*], damage (4d6+15)[*30*], miss (1d100)[*17*]
(1d20+42)[*57*], damage (4d6+15)[*28*], miss (1d100)[*53*]
claw (1d20+31)[*44*], damage (1d8+3)[*10*] + bleeding wound, miss (1d100)[*88*]
claw (1d20+31)[*42*], damage (1d8+3)[*4*] + bleeding wound, miss (1d100)[*67*]

Seeing that the battle is lost, the fiend then swiftly uses its ability to Teleport, vanishing from your sight.

OOC: Combat is currently over

Other than the spilled blood, Center's body, and the central Gate, the only features of note in the stone room are the plain stone doors. There is a pair of double doors on each of the outer side walls, and another pair that must lead to the 'extension' part of the tower. The doors on the outer walls are barred, to prevent entry from outside. The ones that lead to the other room have no visible lock and have a protrusion that serves as a handle.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra easily dodges the first swing of the axe, and as she does so, her fingers flicker, and suddenly, there are seven Eilyra's facing the Nycaloth.  The 'Loth's next swing passes through one of the images harmlessly, and Eilyra turns a mocking grin on the Nycaloth.  Unfortunately for her, something about it gives her location away, and the next swing almost takes her head off.  Luckily, it is deflected by the durability of Heart of Earth, leaving a minor scrape behind.  The rest of the strikes miss entirely, passing through images.

After it vanishes, Eilyra takes a look around the field, before she quickly darts over to the portal, and examines it for a moment, to determine the stability.  (And if she thinks it is remotely open, she will cast dimensional lock)

*Spoiler: Knowledge rolls*
Show


(1d20+36)[*55*] Arcana(This is magic, right?)
(1d20+36)[*44*] Planes(How stable is the portal, has someone been working to destabilize it)
(1d20+36)[*38*] Local(Any local rumors/legends)
(1d20+19)[*39*] Listen(Are the insects heading our way, or do we hear other threats?)



As she looks around, she shakes her head.  "That did not go ideally.  I was not expecting fanatics to be so swift on the retreat.  Raising Center may be interesting."

----------


## kinem

There is an audible buzzing from the swarming insect-like creatures near the hole in the ceiling, but the creatures are not entering the building. Perhaps the place is warded against them somehow.

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

This portal is a bit different from the Astral one. Its flicking more, and sometimes a bit of the glowing energy is emitted into the room. That seems to have no immediate effect on you but it probably is doing something that could eventually have a noticeable effect, and probably means that the portal is unstable in the long run although it could be a long time before enough energy is drained from it to matter.

----------


## Archmage1

_Interesting.  Perhaps these 'Loths have been preventing the cult from gaining access to it until recently?  Or else they work for the cultists, and have only recently relocated the portal, and are working to destabilize it._

Not wanting to take chances, Eilyra casts Dimensional Lock over the portal preventing dimensional travel for the time being(44 day duration).

She also takes another look around, this time looking for signs that the 'Loths were working to either destabilize or reinforce the portal.
*Spoiler: rolls*
Show


(1d20+19)[*27*] Spot
(1d20+36)[*39*] Arcana
(1d20+38)[*40*] Spellcraft
(1d20+36)[*56*] Planes(Or religion, or Nature, or Local)

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

There are no visible clues here as to what the fiends were doing, but they seemed to have been staying put in this plain room for a long time, which is unusual. Perhaps they were trying to absorb the energy that is coming from the portal.

Once you cast Dimensional Lock, the flickering decreases and the energy flow from the portal seems to stop.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns as she finishes her survey of the area, and conjures her shimmering green bubble to stabilize the portal.  "Interesting.  No signs of conflict here, which doesn't mesh well with the reports of powerful fiends traveling here.  It seems that the fiends have been here for some time, maybe seeking to absorb power from the decay of the seal."  She takes another circle around the room, her tail swishing as she considers the smears of blood and other evidence left behind, before she looks to Ash.  "If you don't have a spell prepared to revive Center, perhaps you can put him into your hole for later revival?  And if we want to pursue the retreating 'Loths, now is likely the best time.  If Ash can scry them, and I can read her mind, I should be able to teleport us to them and this time, I will act to trap them.  Afterwards, we can come back here, and do a more complete review.  Any objections?"

----------


## kinem

While you quickly ponder the next course of action, you hear a noise muffled by the stone doors that lead to the adjacent room, as if a piece of glass had been dropped and shattered.

----------


## Cavir

*"Still someone else here."* Avakuss opens the door before those behind it can prepare any further.

----------


## kinem

Ash notes "That's odd; I didn't sense any minds in there."

The double stone doors open into a 15' wide and 25' deep room with a high ceiling that actually sports a continual flame that provides light to the place. There are bookshelves along some of the walls, and an impressively carved cabinet (with a very strong magical aura). 

The remnants of what must have been a glass vase or sphere lie smashed on the stone floor.

Standing on the desk above them is a curious creature: A halfling-sized insectoid with six legs and a milky white color. Various books and papers lie scattered across the desk.

*Spoiler: Knowledge(Planes) DC 14*
Show

This is a skeroloth, typically a weak and cowardly yugoloth. Its white rather than red-grey skin indicates that the creature is frightened.


The creature is ready to act the moment the door opens. It is holding an iron flask, inlaid with silver runes and plugged with an engraved brass stopper. The 'loth pulls the stopper out from the flask and speaks a command: *'Krussik!'*

Smoke emerges from the flask and quickly solidifies into the form of a centaur standing before you.

*"Protect me!"* the desktop fiend commands the centaur.

*Spoiler: Rush*
Show

The magic of the flask forces you to obey the fiend for 1 hour. However, you can decide how to accomplish the task. You must obey the letter of its commands, but need not follow the spirit, and you are free to talk unless otherwise ordered.


*Spoiler: Knowledge(local) DC 20*
Show

Standing before you is none other than the centaur from Sigil known as Rush. As you recall, she had been the enforcer for an evil wizard, but you think that was in the past.


*Spoiler: Knowledge(local) DC 30*
Show

Rush had been forced against her will to serve the evil wizard Sernock, who was defeated a few months ago. Since then she has claimed the wizard's keep in Sigil and has turned over a new leaf.

----------


## tonberryking

And WHAT a centaur the creature summoned!

There is nothing reminiscent of a reclusive sylvan being or a beauteous guardian of nature about the pale-haired centaur.  She is, through and through, a gods damn destrier: a creature built only for war and slaying, wearing skull pauldron armor of dull dark metal, and somber tunic wrappings that reach funeral wear levels of gloom. There's an ugly scar across her otherwise elven face and a frankly murderous smoldering behind gray eyes.

*Spoiler: Rush*
Show




She's not enraged at the party however.

A blind man would be able to tell her anger is directed towards the demon who let her out of that bloody flask. She reaches for a hilt that's been slotted into the back of her buckler, an arrow pointed hilt with a curious crystal imbedded in its center, which with a hiss ignites an angry red blade...

*Spoiler: Imagine her mindblade looking like this, only really red*
Show






*"Why, dear SIR, you jump to so many conclusions..."* Her bar shaped blade slowly turns to nearly press up against the demon, the centaur trying to corral him, *"How am I to know that these...beings mean you harm? All they've done is open the door to this chamber which hardly strikes me as an act of aggression. Was it really worth shoving me into that flask?  Maybe they're here to study."* her voice, and she's speaking in heavily accented common, just drips with sarcasm and mock concern.

*Spoiler: OOC/rolls*
Show


(1d20+8)[*16*] trying to intimidate the demon into going where I herd him. Because clearly I'm trying to navigate him into a safe spot.  ...Is there a window I can aim him towards?

----------


## Archmage1

Stepping into the small room, Eilyra's seeking eyes quickly take in the scene.  _Interesting.  A skeroloth?  Perhaps a servant of the other 'loth's found here?  It may have useful information.  Although, the others were unusually powerful for their kind.  It may have benefited in a similar fashion.  However, it also seems to be terrified._

As she considers her options, the Skeroloth's almost instant reaction interrupts her planning, and out popped an edgy centaur.  _Interesting.  That armor... Those rumors, about Sernock.  His centaur "Enforcer".  He seemed to have made the classic mistake most enchanters make, and relied upon his magic to keep control of his minions, not loyalty.  Idiot.  And this Skeroloth seems to be doing the same thing.  It isn't even bothering to use telepathy.  Or perhaps it is.  Regardless, she might have experience at managing explicit control, and it doesn't seem to have experience at using it.  But first things first, information._

After the silence falls in the room once more, Eilyra speaks up, with a cruel smile as she turns her glowing gaze on the Skeroloth.  "Indeed.  Perhaps we can come to an arrangement.  Why don't you tell us what you know about this area, what the 'Loths in the central room were doing, any recent visitors, and anything else you think we might find useful to know."
As she talks, she continues into the room, her gloves hands calmly by her sides, and no visible weapons on her person.  A simple half-fiend, wearing white leather, along with some fairly classy(And highly magical) jewelry.

----------


## kinem

As Rush looks around the room she sees that there are no windows; the only exit is the double door now blocked by the newcomers.

*Spoiler: Rush*
Show

The small, insect-like fiend on the desk is definitely not the one that put you into the flask; that one was man-sized and had two snake-like heads.


Although its color suggests it is already frightened, the insect-like fiend does not flinch from the centaur's blade. The creature is clearly not intimidated by her in the least!

*Spoiler: Knowledge (planes) DC 19*
Show

Such bravery is not characteristic of skereloths and does not seem natural.


*"Back off, fool!"* the little fiend orders the centaur.

The creature then addresses Eilyra. *"I saw nothing. Nothing! Just want out of here. But ... Get me to safe place, I tell you everything I know. Happy to tell. Don't like how they treated me."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns at the creature's words.  "That can, perhaps, be arranged.  However, perhaps you might offer something to show your value?"

----------


## kinem

The fiend replies *"You ask what they do. They get stronger. Gate do that to them."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods, once, although she looks more than a little dubious.  "I suppose that is a start.  Transporting you to safety would be considerably simplified if I were to cast a spell on you.  Removing it after we resolve the situation here would be simple enough."

----------


## kinem

The creature replies *What spell?

Horse girl! Kill her if she betray me.*

----------


## Archmage1

Elyria sighs at the continuing paranoia of the creature.  "Polymorph.  It would greatly simplify your extraction."

----------


## kinem

*What spell do to me?*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra gives the creature a look.  "It will ensure your safety, in the event that we are attacked.  It will also prevent your former friends from recognizing you, should they return."

----------


## kinem

The fiend replies *I not have former friends. But, I will alllow spell.*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra ignores the comment, before casting Polymorph any Object on the 'loth, petrifying it.  Afterwards, she looks to Avakuss and Ash.  "It will be much, much simpler to put it into the portable hole than worry about it trying to make a run for it or something killing it.  I can reverse the effect once we are somewhere safer."

With that task accomplished, Eilyra moves to the desk, and gives the papers and books there a lookover, trying to assess what they were about.

----------


## kinem

Still clutching the iron flask and its stopper, the insectile fiend is transformed into a stone statue.

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

The books on the shelves are mostly ancient-looking and in a variety of languages, in much the same vein as the books in the library on Pandemonium had been.

The papers are the desk are mostly more recent-looking and written in Infernal. Though the handwriting is unusual and hard to decipher, it looks like these are notes about the Gate, its history, experiments with it, and case studies of some sort involving the fiends.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra, having shuffled through the papers, puts them into her bag of holding.  "It looks like someone has been studying how the gate interacts with fiends over time.  Nothing suggests that they are trying to break the seal, however they're probably going to break it anyway.  Let's quickly go through this room, and take everything of interest."  She looks towards the cabinet.  "The cabinet is either holding something quite magical, or is quite well trapped.  Avakuss, Ash, do you think you can store away the Skeroloth and the books in the portable hole?  I'll check the desk, and see if there is a key there."

Instructions given, and ignoring the random centaur in the room, Eilyra gets to searching the desk.
(1d20+16)[*25*] Search

----------


## kinem

A search of the desk and the room doesn't turn up any keys; however, the cabinet does not appear locked.

Ash examines it and finally opens the door. The smell of delicious food wafts out, even in this dull place. Inside are platters of all kinds of food.

Ash says *"This cabinet may be the real prize here. The food is magical, and I think it explains the bravery of our stone friend.

Speaking of ... Hello, Rush. I'm Ash. Nice to meet you.""*

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss, still larger than the gate itself and still sporting threatening tentacles, had stayed back to minimize disrupting the talks but was still quite ready to react. He was quite surprised by the stoning. With the centaur not reacting violently from that, the oversized goliath relaxed. He looked to the centaur. *"Hello Rush, I'm Avakuss. Glad we finally meet, particularly not under your previous situation."*

Avakuss will move the statue into Ash's portable home once she opens it up. *"Cabinet too I presume?"*

*Spoiler: OOC - Rush*
Show

Very possible you know of Avakuss. He has a chain of dojos combining martial fighting and psionics.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods at Avakuss's question.  "Cabinet, books, desk, and statue.  We can go through them later."

----------


## tonberryking

The centaur seems somewhat stupefied at how easily the holder of her flask was subdued, blinking comprehension into her skull before she shakes out her messy hair with a snort.  She still hasn't sheathed her sword...

*"How the hell do you know my name? And who even are you people and what are you doing here?"* She seems more angry at having been captured (again) than she is to see the others, her tail flicking back and forth with some ire behind the motion, *"The last thing I recall before getting stuck in that flask was coming to this gods damn place to make sure Senrock was dead.  I've yet to see any proof to the contrary at least but for all I know I was trapped, AGAIN, for years..."* she stamps her hooves, *"You aren't here about Senrock's keep are you? Believe me, other than the room I claimed for myself, nothing of value's left in my dump."*

----------


## Archmage1

Idly glancing up from her self appointed task of reviewing the contents of the shelves, Eilyra gives the centaur a look, and her own calmness is a distinct contrast to Rush's agitation.  "Rush, right?  That centaur who that idiot enchanter, Sernock, mind controlled, then rode to a position of power he couldn't hold?  Common knowledge, I'm afraid.  Everyone likes a tale of an enchanter losing because he was too idiotic to inspire loyalty."

She shrugs, her wings rising and falling as she does so.  "It doesn't really matter, now.  Old history."  She steps towards Rush, before continuing speaking.  "Regardless, it seems that we've freed you from another prison.  Perhaps you might tell the tale of how you came to be in that flask?  Or why you thought Senrock might be here after his defeat?  We've something of an interest in those that are probably involved in your capture."

----------


## tonberryking

Either Sernock's failure is more notorious than Rush initially breaking down in sobs upon being freed, or Ash is far too polite to bring it up.  Either way with a quiet huff, Rush's agitation begins to ebb.  She has no real reason to be upset with the people who literally just saved her.


*"While I don't know their names, I'm PRETTY certain the party of heroes who broke my mind control helmet killed that damn wizard. And made sure he stayed dead.  And also looted his castle that I still live in.  You're all welcome to stay there if you need a place to crash, by the by.  But after awhile I started going through what was left of his things and found out he was researching a cult, to see if they could give him even more power. Somehow,* she shrugs, *"I found he had a warp set up to this place and I'm not a wizard myself, but I had to come and check and see if he had escaped and was still alive... Next thing I know a goddamn two headed snake points a bottle at me and I was compelled to take orders from bug-boy.  And NOTHING to show for it.  No corpse of Sernock or confirmation he's dead and now some OTHER monster had me imprisoned..."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra narrows in on the pertinent piece of Rush's explanation almost instantly.  "Researching a cult?  Do you know where he went to research the cult, or how he got put onto the track of that particular cult in the first place?  Or what the name of that cult was?"

----------


## tonberryking

*"Here.  The portal led me here, I imagine."* Rush taps her hoof against the stone floor.*"His papers are back in the keep, too, assuming I haven't been robbed in the time I've been gone and you're welcome to them."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns at Rush's answer.  "Interesting."  She then glances over at Avakuss and Ash as they finish collecting the everything from the room, before she looks back to Rush.  "Perhaps you might be interested in having a discussion with the Colubriloth's friends?"

----------


## tonberryking

Rush considers this, and with a flick, dissipates her blade and returns the hilt to her buckler.

*"I might. Where even is this place, anyway, and what do you lot want with it?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods.  "It's a portal, built to breach a prison containing a god of madness.  We've been retained to take some steps to prevent the release of said god."

She also focuses, casting Detect Thoughts in preparation for Ash's Greater Scrying, as well as providing the blood from her sword to use as a focus.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


We need the 3rd round effect of detect thoughts for this plan to work, so casting it a little before Ash casts Greater Scrying.

----------


## tonberryking

*"Well, that's certainly an important priority... "* Rush rubs her chin as she shifts her hooves around.  *"May I accompany you all? I'd rather do more to repay your freeing me than simply offer your moldy papers in a crumbling castle, and sooner or later when dealing with mad gods, I imagine you'll need someone to hit things with a sharp stick."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns, clearly considering Rush's words, before her glowing eyes take another look over Rush's equipment and armor.  "Perhaps.  We are planning on going after the Colubriloth.  You could accompany us there, and consider it an audition.  Afterwards, we can discuss things in more depth and come to a more formal arrangement."

She then looks to Ash, a few sparks glimmering in her hair as her spell finishes focusing.  "Ash, if you would care to begin your scrying, I should be able to see what you see, and take us there."

----------


## kinem

Using the mirror she has stored, Ash attempts to scry on the Tekinto, which had escaped along with the bodies of the Colubriloth and the Baernoloth.

"Strange ... the spell seems blocked. I'll try the Nycaloth."

She is able to get an image of that one. "The big fiend is flying, some distance away but keeping an eye on this place it seems."

As Eilyra can also see, the fiend has taken precautions: its mirror images are back, and its now accompanied by a smaller Nycaloth which also has mirror images.

----------


## Archmage1

Having finished storing a portion of the Colubriloth's blood into a vial, and sealing it, and with the vision burning in her mind, Eilyra nods abruptly.  "I have it.  If you can't fly, resist."  With that, Eilyra casts teleport, attempting to take the group to the Nycaloth before her vision fades.

(1d100)[*19*] Teleport(Perfect!)

----------


## Cavir

For a moment Avakuss considers teleporting with them, but realizes the 'loth would probably have its mirror images again so hoping to grapple the right one in mid-air was probably folly. With dismay he skips the teleport. Instead, he goes back into the gate room and comes up with a different idea. Using his size and extra limbs he gets back onto the roof of the tower, using the outer walls to not collapse the roof, to see what he can see. He stays wary of the spiders. If he is safe from the spiders he'll look to the skies for the action commencing.

----------


## tonberryking

Rush is quick on the uptake, once more holding her crystal hilt in her sword arm. * "I can fly--"* She gets out before the spell is suddenly cast, not even giving her the benefit of finishing a sentence.

However, should she rematerialize out in the open air, the "shawl" she had wraped over her lower torso and barding suddenly, magically tightens around her middle. Just as suddenly the dark blue cloth unfurls into a pair of midnight blue wings--bat wings, playing up to her "type", it would seem, which flap and catch an updraft to keep her aloft.

----------


## kinem

As Avakuss climbs onto the roof, he sees the 'spiders' starting to gather towards him. He has a choice: to immediately retreat down below, or to fight a swarm of them.

Meanwhile, Eilyra, Rush, and Ash appear midair about 30' above the huge Nycaloth, who is now followed by a smaller Nycaloth about 30' behind him, and about 1000' above the barren landscape. Each is surrounded by 8 mirror images that constantly shift. The River Styx flows nearby, and the ruined tower is visible below. The Nycaloth is flying rapidly and the newcomers have to scramble to keep up, not to mention to avoid falling to the distant ground.

OOC: PCs to act. Surprise round; single action only

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra smiles as she sees the Nycaloth and it's images below, flying along, blissfully unaware of the pain it was about to enjoy.  Not wanting to ruin the moment, she casts her initial spells swiftly, but carefully, moving from one to the next smoothly.

Casting:  Haste(Eilyra, Ash, Rush)(Free action), Assay SR(Swift)(Nycaloth Commander), True Strike(Standard)

----------


## tonberryking

Rush's eyes widen slightly when spells are cast upon her, but she doesn't delay by accusing her new comrades of trying to dominate her mind or imprison her.  No, she knows an enchantment that improves upon herself when she's hit with one.  Looking towards the larger fleeing Nycaloth and the fuzzy fracted duplicate images for an instant, her form turns all red in a flash and seems to fade sideways in either direction into nothing.

For a heartbeat she remains gone, perhaps perplexing the others until she reappears in a red flash right on top of the Nycaloth with her sword igniting in the same moment.  She brings it down like a sledge hammer.

*Spoiler: OOC/rolls*
Show


AC is now 47.

Using a swift action to Ghost Step- Her range is 250 ft which I _assume_ is enough to reach them.

Drawing mind blade as a free action and then using my surprise round action to ATTACK!

(1d20+32)[*49*]

(1d100)[*72*] I guess I roll a % dice to see if it connects?

Damage:
(2d6+12)[*18*] Base damage
(2d6)[*5*] Holy
(1d4)[*4*] Psychokinetic


I forgot to say at any point that Rush's mindblade was charged with psychic strike.  While I imagine that she always keeps it charged I don't want to meta so this one's on me.  Next time, however...

----------


## Cavir

*"Dammit."* Avakuss drops back down into the tower. He keeps a look upwards for a few seconds to see if they follow. If not, he takes a closer look at the gate without touching or entering it.

----------


## kinem

Rush's precisely aimed attack nevertheless strikes one of the illusory images, causing it to vanish.

Ash casts a spell, lifting the spirits of herself and Rush.

OOC: Good Hope: +2 morale bonus to most d20 rolls for Ash and Rush

As wings flap and blades flash, the Nycaloths attempt to react to the sudden threat that has materialized in midair ...

OOC: Nycaloth Initiative (1d20+2)[*19*]

PCs: Use individual initiative
Ash initiative (1d20+12)[*13*]

----------


## Archmage1

Not hesitating to follow through on her surprise, Eilyra closes her eyes, and fires a green ray at the Commander, before quickly raising a barrier against the evil of the plane, and recharging the bloodstone of her sword, ready for combat next round.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


(1d20+23)[*30*] Eilyra's initiative
(1d20+36)[*52*] Know:  Planes(Collector of stories  Derp.  Knowledge devotion.)

(1d20+55)[*75*] Dimensional Anchor(True Strike bypasses concealment, such as from closing one's eyes)
(1d20+34)[*53*] Spell Penetration

Magic circle against Evil is cast, and may prevent the summoned nycaloth from approaching.
(1d20+24)[*39*] Eilyra's SR check to prevent it from approaching.

----------


## tonberryking

Upon realizing she'd have a better shot at hitting the actual demon if she closed her eyes, the centaur proceeds to do just that, swerving to the side ever so slightly and attempts a blind butchering of her foe, snapping her eyes open again as soon as the last blow is swung.


*Spoiler: OOC/Rolls*
Show


Upon finding out this thing can just re-do his damn spell, I may as well try to go with the 1 in 2 chance instead of the 1 in 8.

Attacks:
(1d20+34)[*46*] % (1d100)[*38*]
(1d20+34)[*41*] % (1d100)[*63*]
(1d20+29)[*47*] % (1d100)[*99*]
(1d20+24)[*25*] % (1d100)[*20*]

Damages:
(2d6+12)[*16*] (2d6)[*11*] (1d4)[*3*]
(2d6+12)[*19*] (2d6)[*12*] (1d4)[*2*]
(2d6+12)[*21*] (2d6)[*7*] (1d4)[*2*]
(2d6+12)[*20*] (2d6)[*8*] (1d4)[*2*]

----------


## kinem

Avakuss' inspection of the faintly purple glowing Gate doesn't reveal much, but somehow, it looks different than when he first saw it - perhaps related to the spell Eilyra cast.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Two of Rush's blind attacks connect solidly with the flying fiend.

While the deep cuts might be fatal to a human, the bulky fiend is a much tougher foe, and knowing that the ray that struck it prevents escape by teleportation, the 'loth decides to stand and fight as best as it can while flapping its wings furiously to halt its momentum. The huge fiend is surprisingly agile in the air, even wearing armor. Meanwhile, the smaller Nycaloth charges in for its own attack on Rush.

OOC: Attacks on Rush AC 47
greataxe (1d20+41)[*43*], damage (4d6+15)[*29*]
greataxe (1d20+36)[*53*], damage (4d6+15)[*27*]
greataxe (1d20+31)[*41*], damage (4d6+15)[*27*]
greataxe (1d20+26)[*43*], damage (4d6+15)[*26*]
claw (1d20+30)[*36*], damage (1d8+3)[*8*] plus bleeding wound
claw (1d20+30)[*50*], damage (1d8+3)[*9*] plus bleeding wound

Smaller Nycaloth:
greataxe (1d20+20)[*22*], damage (3d6+15)[*28*]

PCs to act

----------


## kinem

OOC: Claw crit confirm (1d20+30)[*43*], damage (1d8+3)[*9*]

----------


## tonberryking

Rush continues pivoting around her attackers even as the claws and axe find purchase at least _once_.  The arc of lost blood that's hers doesn't seem to bother her all that much, though she nonetheless retaliates before it can fall very far from her.  Her red blade suddenly lets out a powerful peal as more red energies surround it in waves of jagged teeth, which she once more swings haphazardly with her eyes closed, but her hooves even strike out this time, too.

*Spoiler: OOC/Rolls*
Show


Here we go again!

Mindblade:
(1d20+34)[*38*](1d100)[*66*]
(1d20+34)[*45*](1d100)[*34*]
(1d20+29)[*33*](1d100)[*80*]
(1d20+24)[*39*](1d100)[*83*]

Hooves:
(1d20+18)[*27*](1d100)[*35*]
(1d20+18)[*30*](1d100)[*42*]

Psychic Strike doesn't discharge until it connects, so here is the damage for it: (5d8)[*15*]

MB Damage:
(2d6+12)[*18*](2d6)[*8*](1d4)[*3*]
(2d6+12)[*18*](2d6)[*7*](1d4)[*2*]
(2d6+12)[*18*](2d6)[*8*](1d4)[*4*]
(2d6+12)[*16*](2d6)[*6*](1d4)[*4*]

Hooves: 
(1d6+15)[*21*](1d6+15)[*18*]

----------


## Archmage1

Knowing the Nycaloth's resistance to magic, and that her remaining spells would be of limited value here, Eilyra dances around the commander, her eyes shut, relying on skill and instinct to guide her strikes as she attempts to slash into the 'loth's form.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show


Using Bounding Attack twice
Burning a Night's Caress for arcane strike.

(1d20+45)[*60*] (1d100)[*8*] Attack 1
(1d10+20)[*26*](P/S) + (5d4)[*12*](Untyped) + (1d6)[*3*](Skirmish) + (1d6)[*3*] Fire

(1d20+40)[*58*] (1d100)[*10*] Attack 2
(1d10+20)[*23*](P/S) + (5d4)[*16*](Untyped) + (1d6)[*1*](Skirmish) + (1d6)[*2*] Fire

(1d20+45)[*48*] (1d100)[*22*] Attack 3
(1d10+20)[*28*](P/S) + (5d4)[*13*](Untyped) + (1d6)[*1*](Skirmish) + (1d6)[*5*] Fire

(1d20+40)[*59*] (1d100)[*74*] Attack 4 (*Confirmation:  53*)
(1d10+20)[*28*](P/S) + (5d4)[*17*](Untyped) + (1d6)[*5*](Skirmish) + (1d6)[*3*] Fire
Crit bonus damage:  *29*

If any attack hits, Bloodstone triggers.
(1d20+34)[*41*] Spell penetration
(10d6)[*30*]*1.5 damage(*45*) + *46*(Crit bonus damage)

----------


## kinem

The many powerful attacks from Rush and Eilyra prove too much for the mighty yet wounded Nycaloth. The dead fiend begins to plunge towards the dull stony ground below. Its mirror images remain for the moment, so perhaps it is not quite dead, but surely will be when it lands.

Meanwhile the smaller Nycaloth sees just what it is up against 

OOC: Ash to act

----------


## Archmage1

Ash, seeing the challenges in hitting the mirrored image Nycaloth, reaches out and touches Rush, casting Heroics to grant Rush Blind-fight, improving her odd of hitting the Nycaloth.

(Blind-Fight lets her roll twice on concealment rolls, such as from having her eyes closed)

----------


## kinem

Seeing what happened to the larger Nycaloth, the remaining one uses its Teleport ability and vanishes.

The huge Nycaloth is still plunging towards the ground

OOC: Eilyra and Rush can each act before it hits the ground if desired. Otherwise, combat is over. There are the spiders in the area and you can assume they would start to move in.

----------


## Archmage1

Acting quickly, Eilyra darts down to catch the falling axe, her hair sending embers flying into the air at the rapid change in velocity, even as she casts levitate on the body to prevent it from falling into range of the spiders.

----------


## kinem

The plunging Nycaloth stops in mid-air as Eilyra casts Levitate on it.

Below, the spiders are taking notice of the aerial activity, and they can indeed fly. However, there is no immediate move from them.

OOC: What now?

----------


## Archmage1

Holding onto the axe with one hand, and dragging the levitating Nycaloth with her other, Eilyra flies back up to Ash and Rush, her leathery wings flapping with the energy needed.  After she regroups, she looks to the tower, her golden eyes intent.  "It would seem to be time to return to Avakuss, as he may be entertaining unwelcome guests."  That said, she looks to the still surviving Nycaloth, and back to Ash.  "Perhaps you might be able to stabilize the Nycaloth?  It might be useful to interrogate it."  She looks back to the ruined tower, before putting the Nycaloth's axe into her backpack, and freeing a hand.  "Once it is stabilized, we've got a bit of flying to do before I can portal us inside."

----------


## tonberryking

Rush's keeps her red blade drawn, not liking the look of those 'arachnids' either, as she flies in a 'holding' pattern around the others.  She's possibly wondering if she's going to have to carry the corpse, but it would also appear that she can't cover in place with her flight ability.

*"Can't you just summon it's soul or something to chat with? I don't like the idea of having to kill it again especially if your friend down there is about to fight off a bunch of hell spiders."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra gestures to the body she was pulling along as she flies towards the tower, far below.  "That is it's soul.  Outsiders don't have a separate one, which complicates a lot of spells and rituals.  We might be able to use a corpse to reveal information, however, such magic tends to be chancy.  If it dies, that's what we'll attempt, but there's no reason to waste the chance to interrogate it while it is still alive.  We can always kill it later, and we will be taking precautions before waking it up.  If the spiders are attacking, and it dies, well, it dies.  I'm not going to expend significant effort to keep it alive."
Her explanation of her plans for the treatment of the prisoner is delivered coolly, and she clearly doesn't have any compunctions about killing it should that prove to be the safest path.

----------


## kinem

Using her healing skills, Ash is able to stabilize the bleeding of the huge fiend. In doing so she can see that the creature is wearing breastplate armor and a vest under it, both of which are highly magical.

The group drags the unconscious 'loth the long distance through the air over the top of the tower where they fought it the first time. Eilyra then Dimension Doors the group - along with the Nycaloth - into the smaller room, where the others had encountered Rush.

----------


## Archmage1

Arriving at last at the office, Eilyra steps away from the still bobbing unconscious Nycaloth commander, and looks at Avakuss.  "Did anything of interest happen while we were away?  We may have a chance to interrogate one of these fiends, with a modicum of preparation."

----------


## tonberryking

Rush is not particularly happy to carry the demon for any length back into the fortress, but she doesn't say that aloud.  Instead, she merely serves the others though the first chance she gets, her sword is back out and she's ready to coup de gras the demon in case this interrogation goes south.

*"Is that Axe of his ensorcelled? He might try to summon it back or pull out a different weapon..."*

----------


## Archmage1

In response, Eilyra pulls out the axe, and examines it as well. As she does, she also continues speaking.  "The armor and vest are also magical, and should be removed.  A defensive breastplate, and a decent vest of resistance."

----------


## tonberryking

Rush rolls her eyes. *Im not even lucid for a month and Im already stripping a demon of its clothes in a tower surrounded by complete strangers. Something ELSE went really wrong with my life than previously imagined* she grunts as she starts on the armor.

----------


## kinem

The huge greataxe is indeed magical. (OOC: +5)

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss, back to "normal" size, is glad to see the others return, though surprised by their limp prey. *"The gate looks different now. I don't know if it's just from your spell or something more. The other fiend and its dead allies went through the gate right?"

"We seem to still be safe from the spiders in here."*

He helps Rush with stripping the enemy of their gear while keeping watch for signs it may be waking or faking being out. Once that is done he rolls the fiend onto its stomach. He plants a foot on its back and holds the tip of his greatsword against its neck. *"Nice catch. Now what?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra pauses at Avakuss's words, and looks in the direction of the gate, her tail pausing in it's motion as she looks.  "That's probably not a good sign.  My spell should prevent anyone or anything from traveling dimensionally..."  She pauses again, and glances at the stripped nycaloth commander.  "It might be wise for us to move there, including our prisoner, to make sure it can't teleport away should wake."  She reaches into her pack, and, a few moments later, her gloved hand emerges holding a coil of rope. "Are any of you skilled in tying rope?  It is likely strong enough to break the rope, but it may buy time."

With the offer floating, Eilyra starts to answer Avakuss's question.  "Now, we can set up for an interrogation.  I could start to read it's mind, unless..."  She looks to Ash.  "Do you have a more direct option?  Finding out where it came from, any plans, if it knows where the Tekinto took the others, what led it here, things of that nature could be quite helpful.  We could also more thoroughly search this tower, or see about wiping out the Abyssal Spiders."

As Ash, Rush, and Avakuss consider their options, Eilyra investigates the temporarily sealed portal, looking for oddities, signs of recent changes, really, anything of interest at all.
(1d20+37)[*49*] Know:  Planes
(1d20+37)[*51*] Know:  Arcana
(1d20+39)[*44*] Spellcraft

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

The gate looks the same as you remember it, and you don't find anything new of interest at the moment.


Ash says *"The Programmed Amnesia spell might be called for here, but I'd need a material component that I don't normally carry: A set of small crystal lenses set in gold loops worth 500 gold."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra gives Ash a thoughtful look as she thinks through the possibilities.  It takes a long second before she responds.  "If you can provide a greater planeshift back to the portal in Pandemonium, I can head into Sigil, retrieve the set of lenses, and return in a fairly short period of time."

After she finishes speaking, she uses her rope to bind the Nycaloth commander as thoroughly as possible, to prevent escape attempts, should it wake.
(1d20+20)[*34*]

----------


## kinem

Ash nods. If there are no objections, she does as Eilyra suggested.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra, arriving at the portal to Sigil, enters, before heading to visit some of the higher end spell component shops she is aware of, seeking the focus.

----------


## kinem

Eilyra has to check a few shops before finding it. As usual, the Friendly Fiend comes through, with Sigil's favorite Arcanaloth seemingly having everything on hand, especially his famous sweet tea.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra quickly acquires the focus, before making her departure, heading through the gate back to pandemonium, before planeshifting to the grey wastes, and casting greater teleport to return to the non dimensionally locked office.  After arriving, she swiftly moves into the main chamber, and provides the focus to Ash.  "Any trouble while I was gone?"

----------


## kinem

As Ash reports, things have been quiet in the ancient tower. For whatever reason, although the 'spiders' are swarming on the roof and can be seen through the hole buzzing about up there, they have not entered the building.

OOC: You may take control of Ash at this point.

----------


## Archmage1

Armed with the focus for Programmed Amnesia, Ash casts true casting, before casting Programmed Amnesia on the helpless 'Loth, aiming to both take a peek through it's memories, to figure out what it knows with regard to the portals and the other 'Loth's here, and to modify it's mind to render it loyal to her.

(1d20+31)[*48*] SR

----------


## Cavir

In the waiting time Avakuss uses his belt to heal himself some then keeps close watch on the evil prisoner.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

2 charges. Was at 145/297
(2d6)[*8*]
(2d6)[*3*]

----------


## kinem

Unfortunately, the huge Nycaloth resists Ash's spell. The crystal lenses set in gold loops that Eilyra procured are still consumed.

OOC: Here we go again?

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns as Ash reports her failure.  "That is inconvenient."  She reaches into her beltpouch, and pulls out a pearl, focusing on it briefly, before putting it away.  Then, she looks to Ash.  "Do you have any other options to encourage it to talk?"

Giving Ash a chance to think, she continues using pearls, recovering some slots, and recharging her sword.

----------


## kinem

Ash says *"I can try to Dominate it again. Of course we will have to wake it up for it to talk in that case."*

OOC: Still no sign of Toluidar. Puppet away!

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods.  "If you're prepared to make another attempt, we should be able to wake it.  Alternatively, something softer, such as a suggestion might work."  She looks to Avakuss and Rush.  "Do either of you have experience in interrogations?"

----------


## tonberryking

Rush ignites her sword.  *"The damn wizard did his own dirty work when it came to that; MY only means of diplomacy is scaring people."* she says dryly, *"Buuuuut....If any of you can trick him into thinking my alien-looking red mind blade can absorb whatever he has for a soul and do unspeakably awful things to it, by all means; I can just stand here looking the part of his executioner and sell the lie."*

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss keeps his eyes on the Nycaloth for any signs of waking... a change of breathing or the slightest twitch. *"It's been very resistant to spells so far. Wouldn't Dominate be the better chance of success? Debating and figuring out what motivates someone is one thing, but drilling them directly for information is not in my repertoire. I presume it has had centuries of scheming and may end up playing us. Knowing what motivates it would be key. You would have to prepared to give it something it wants and its freedom. If you are going to wake it first I can match its size and keep it pinned along with it being tied up."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra shrugs at Rush and Avakuss's words.  "The trick, I think, is going to be identifying the truth, and compelling it to talk.  It has been absorbing power from the seal for an unknown period of time, which is likely to have driven it somewhat insane.  Dominate is probably the simplest option, although it is unlikely to hold for long."  She shakes her head.  "Unfortunately, it is resistant enough that we are pretty much out of options.  At worse, we kill it, then question the corpse.  But before that, we can try more mundane interrogations.  We don't have the time or equipment to do them properly either."  She seems almost sad about her last comment.

----------


## kinem

Ash tries again to Dominate the unconscious Nycaloth, and this time, she succeeds.

Avakuss becomes Huge again and keeps the creature pinned, even while using his Healing Belt to bring it back to consciousness. (OOC: Healing (2d8)[*12*])

*"Release me!"* the fiend demands, but with it under Ash's mental control, she is able to get the following information:

- The Nycaloth's name is Klaynth. The other fiends who had been present were Poxid (Colubriloth), Rardaw (Tekinto), and Pojoor (Baernaloth).

- Klaynth had heard rumors of a new way for yugoloths to gain power and found his way here. He had been here several months, basking in the glow from the portal, and did get stronger from it.

- He doesn't think anyone has passed through the portal.

- He does know that Poxid seems to be the leader of the operation and that Pojoor has spent the most time here. Those two fiends did something to the portal to make it function this way.

- The fiends who had been here this time were not the only ones who have done this, but he doesn't know who else has. Poxid and Pojoor wouldn't tell him.

- They have another base somewhere, but he has never been there.

- He had to pay Poxid about 25k gold worth and swear to help defend this place in case of attack.

- Poxid is some kind of cultist, but that didn't seem unusual for a colubriloth.

- Pojoor is by no means one of the Darkest Baernaloths, but he hoped to regain such power by drawing it from the portal. Klaynth finds this amusing and thinks Pojoor has quite a long way to go. *"You would never have defeated one of the Darkest"* he says.

Having revealed all of this, Klaynth again demands to be released. *"I have told you what I know."*

----------


## Archmage1

Listening to the results of the interrogation, Eilyra frowns, slightly.  _Not ideal.  The information that I wanted seems to be the one piece of information that I am lacking.  Which leaves a slight issue._.  After a few moments of thought, she gives Klaynth a rather unkind look.  "Do you have any idea of where their base is to be found?  How did you intent to get back into contact to them?"

----------


## kinem

Klaynth replies *"They said I'm too tall to go there. Some old stronghold for human-sized creatures. I don't know where. I was just going to keep an eye on this place. Maybe they will return."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra gives Klaynath another look, before asking the followup question.  "What do you know of this old stronghold?  A name, a time period, anything?  How did they come by it?"

----------


## kinem

*Poxid found it long ago. Before he found this place. This might surprise you, but Yugoloths tend to distrust each other. Poxid was no fool; he knew that any information he gave might be sold to his rivals.*

----------


## tonberryking

*"Maybe a different route for this is in order: Ask him if he knows anything about or has encountered the wizard Sernock."*

----------


## Cavir

*"Why would... Rardaw?.. bother taking the dead with him? And left Klaynth here for dead. What are we going to do with our own dead?"* Avakuss looks at the dead dragon.

----------


## kinem

The fiend says *I got the impression they had an arcane caster ally. Probably an arcanaloth I thought, but could be some wizard.*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods, slowly.  "But you have no idea who that caster is?  And you only found out about this a few months ago.  Do you have any idea how long ago they started here?"

----------


## kinem

*No and no. I have told you all I know. Now free me.*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks quickly at Ash, Avakuss, and Rush, seeing if any of them have anything further to ask Klaynth.  Not sensing any further questions, and not having any further questions herself, her attention returns to Klaynth.  "Of course."
Without missing a beat, her sword appears, and she runs the Nycaloth through.

----------


## kinem

The Nycaloth is easily slain at this point, though a much harder task is maneuvering the huge bulk of the bloody, stinky corpse into the 10' by 10' Enveloping Pit that Ash uses to carry things. With Avakuss doing most of that work, the task gets done.

Ash then casts Heal on Avakuss (150 hp), and uses a Miracle spell to cast Revive Outsider on Center, consuming a large diamond (5k gp).

The golden-skinned rilmani opens his eyes and rises unsteadily to his feet. *"Thanks. I gather that we won. What did I miss?"*

After introductions, Ash provides a Greater Planeshift to the portal in Pandemonium, which leads right back to Sigil.

As usual, the Lower Ward is smoggy and stinky, but by comparison to where you have been, it feels like a relief - for a moment. Then it's just smoggy and stinky. 

Ash says *"Someone should go find Taric. I'm best suited. We don't all have to go."*

OOC:  

Back in Sigil. Where now?

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra quickly goes over what Center of All missed, highlighting the encounter with Rush, the petrification of the skeroloth, the initial encounter with Rush, the remnant need to discuss the future plans with Rush, the capture, interrogation, and execution of the commander, the failure to recover Taric, and the general lack of additional useful information recovered.

For the brief moments she finds herself in Pandemonioum, Eilyra winces, not enjoying the volume of the place, but as she returns to the lower ward, she takes a look around, seeking any watchers, as they had used this portal several times, and if someone was watching them come and go...  (1d20+25)[*35*] Spot

Eilyra nods at Ash's suggestion.  "That isn't a bad idea, but we should find somewhere we can keep things like the books, the statue, and the corpses we seem to collect.  Perhaps Joel might have an idea there?"

----------


## kinem

Ash says *We have some funds. Isnt it time you got your own Enveloping Pit? I never leave home without it.*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra continues walking towards The Black Sail as she speaks with Ash.  "Perhaps, however I do not have the funds for such a purchase at this time, even assuming one can be found.  Perhaps after we sell the items we took from our most recent expedition, although I think some might be better off being used rather than sold.  Selling them will also take time, and delay your search."

----------


## kinem

Ash sighs. *"I should first rest and prepare a Speak with Dead spell. I want that corpse out of there as soon as possible. It's fouling the place. Maybe you should disintegrate the thing afterward.

By then we should be able to sell some stuff."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns, slightly, at Ash's words.  "Perhaps.  If we don't run into further difficulties, I can petrify the corpse as well."  She pauses for a moment, and her tone shifts, slightly, becoming slightly less cold.  "We didn't take the body to interrogate it immediately.  We took it to make resurrecting it a bit more challenging, and to retain the option to interrogate it later, should a reason to do so turn up."
She pauses once more, then looks to Rush and Avakuss. "Do either of you have any ideas or thoughts on how best to proceed?  Rush, do you intend to remain with us for the duration of our current contract?"

----------


## Cavir

*Avakuss*

*"Selling any of the items will cover the cost of the Pit. Yes, Speak with Dead would be good. If you can petrify the corpse we can hide it in the astral plane on the back side of the temple we found. Who's doing to go looking around the outside of it?"

"Sell what we don't want and one of us checks in with Rule. Then go from there?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods in agreement with Avakuss.  "I agree.  The goal of taking the body was to speak with dead at a later time, should we have a need of it.  With an enveloping pit, we could simply store it, rather than dropping it off somewhere."  She pauses, and smiles briefly, a rather grim smile.  "At least, after it is petrified."

After that bit of gallows humor(And stepping around some dung in the street), she continues speaking.  "As far as sales goes, we have the rod, the box, the axe, and the vest.  The vest is probably best used for Center, the box is useful enough to consider keeping, although if we need gold, it may be worth more to sell.  The rod, well... it is potentially very useful, but I'm not sure if that utility is outweighed by the value of the item.  The axe is an easy sell."

She looks to Ash then.  "Perhaps you would care to approach Rule?  See if he has any information around Taric, and relay to us at the Black Sail?  If you let me borrow your pit, I should be able to move the statues out, along with the books, to prepare for your search."

Looking back to Avakuss and Rush, she continues offering suggestions.  "Perhaps you would care to sell the axe, and see about picking up a Pit with the proceeds?  We can discuss potentially working together further at the Black Sail."

----------


## Cavir

*"Easy enough."* Avakuss takes the oversized axe. At his size the axe isn't as ridiculous looking as it was with Eilyra or Ash. He invites Rush to join him. 

He sells the axe and buys an Enveloping Pit, taking the rest of the jink back for the group.

----------


## kinem

Center, in human form and wearing nothing but his tattered robe, seems fully recovered from his ordeal by now and looks warily at the magic vest. *"It might come in handy, but it will need to be thoroughly cleaned first"* he notes.

Ash says *"No need, I'll be back at the Sail soon enough."* What's implied is clear enough: _Eilyra, you are not going to borrow my house._

Avakuss and Rush head to the Friendly Fiend and find that the friendly proprietor - the quite unusual arcanaloth, A'kin - is as usual willing to offer the standard resale value for the magic axe. The jackal-headed fiend, amiable as usual, informs Rush that some of the magic gear she sports appears to have been purchased from his shop a long time ago, back when the wizard Sernock was equipping her.

After that the pair head to the Black Sail. This is Rush' first visit there, and it's a sight: Fused to the tavern is the hull of an ancient galleon. A soot-stained sail hangs above the ship's gargoyleish figurehead. Inside the well-kept establishment, beneath a ribcage of dark rafters, is a dim common room lined with curtained alcoves. The tavern's sundry patrons congregate at tables placed in the middle of the room, while muffled voices can be heard behind the thick curtains which enclose the alcoves. As the party passes through the main room, there is currently no sign of the tavern owner, the warlock Joel who help start the whole affair.

Ash returns and tells the others that Rule was quite interested in learning what had transpired but had no new information to offer right now.

After the corpse and other items are moved out of her Enveloping Pit, Ash takes her leave and heads off to search for Taric.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods at Center's thought.  "Agreed.  Fiends do tend to be rather foul when it comes to cleanliness.  I suppose it does make sense, in a way, as they are used to more sulphurous environs, but it is a weakness."  She looks towards the bar.  "I imagine Joel, or someone here will have some ability to arrange for a cleaning service."

She spends the next thirty minutes talking with Center, or continuing her studies, before the return of Avakuss, Ash, and Russ.  After their return, taking advantage of the more private room, she splits the funds as agreed, passing Rule's share to Center, before arranging the transfer of books, statues, and corpse(Petrified now) to the newly acquired  enveloping pit.

After the transfers are complete(For the moment, simply flying up and down), Eilyra brings the attention of Russ, Center, and Avakuss back to her.  "Joel seems to be absent, which might be a sign of an issue.  We could attempt to look into that.  I've also got the new set of books to read through, which might prove to be illuminating, or might not."  She shrugs, clearly not overly optimistic about the possibilities.  "Apart from that..."  Her voice trails off, and she looks to Rush.
"I gather that you intend to continue working with us?"

----------


## tonberryking

*"If we need a place for storage or just a place to live, I have a castle.  It's primary defense though is a caved in portcullis, you have to fly to get inside...unless any of you can magically fortify it properly."*

Rush informs the others once they're back in Sigil; apparently she wasn't kidding when she first mentioned she had taken over Sernock's castle. Inside the Sail, however, her glib, almost good natured tongue fails her as she seems reticent and dour. Nervously shifting her weight on her hooves and flicking her tail erratically. Perhaps Rush's afraid she'll be recognized as Senrock's pet butcher. After all, how many other dark brown and blond centaurs go around wearing skull armor?

She also seems rather stunned at the amount of money she's offered as her share, let alone having gotten a rough estimate of the value of her personal gear by the Jackal; she never thought to get rid of it after Sernock died because armor was armor. Apparently some armor is better than others and it's coming out of this faint stupor that she answers Eilyra:

*"Well, what else am I going to do?  Sit in a partly ruined castle and play my mandolin all day long?  I won't forget that you saved me from a second imprisonment, though I would like a better idea of who I'm going to be fighting..."And what I'm to do with all this money..."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks thoughtful at Rush's mention of a castle.  "Interesting.  A castle could be useful, although I think we lack the time to set up appropriate defenses."


In the Black Sail, Eilyra listens to Rush's decision.  "That can be arranged, although it might need to wait until we have a touch more privacy than what we have here."  She looks to Avakuss.  "Do you think you could arrange us gaining access to the secure meeting room once more?  It seems that your contact, Joel, isn't here at the moment, but he may have directed his staff to allow access."

----------


## kinem

The stout red-bearded dwarven barkeep, Mugsy, confirms that your group can use the secure meeting room. *"I'm not sure where Joel is right now. Maybe he found a female companion. I'll worry more if he's not back tomorrow"* Mugsy says.

It's evening here, about twelve hours before your next planned trip.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra smiles at Mugsy's confirmation, before leading the group into the secure meeting room, and closing the door behind them.  "It started simply enough.  A job offer, in a tavern.  Not an easy job.  A sword was stolen from Center of All"  She nods towards Center of All, before continuing.  "Which was, in actuallity, a key to the prison of Tharizdun, god of madness.  It seems that one or more of it's cults have been planning this for a while.  Possible enemies include Vayyel, a former baatezu duke, various fiends, and a variety of cults.  The key can only be used at a few locations, three that we're aware of.  We found you at the second that we were checking.  Basic parameters of our general task is killing everyone at said gates and attempting to take steps to close the gates more completely.  The second part hasn't gone terribly well."

She pauses at this point, to give Rush a chance to ask any further questions.

----------


## tonberryking

*"I take it the sword hasn't been used at the first two?"* Rush flicks her tail, trying to follow along, *"And what even can we do or what have you tried to make sure the key sword isn't used?  Are we allowed to sunder the sword?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra settles into her narrow backed chair, her tail threading between the gap in the back, and her wings neatly folded to either side of the back as she turns her golden eyes on Rush in response to her questions.  "I don't believe it has been, however, from the information we have, it is unlikely.  At present, my belief is that the group with the sword isn't necessarily seeking to use it immediately, which gives us a chance to recover it."  She pauses, and looks briefly to Center.  "From what I know, sundering the sword is likely not an option.  Unfortunantely, it is a key component of the effect keeping Tharizdun contained.  Breaking the sword would likely result in Tharidun's release, although not immediately.  I may be able to find an alternative, if I had the sword, but that isn't the case."
She shrugs, sending a momentary set of embers falling from her burning hair.  "We're in the position of acting on the information we have, which is extremely fragmented, and the one who is theoretically gathering more information is not one I would trust to advance any goals but their own.  Unfortunately, our only other sources of information tend to be servants of Tharizdun, who are noted for being insane."

----------


## kinem

The golden-skinned Auromach Rilmani known as Center-of-All says *Im not sure what would happen if the sword were sundered, or if thats even possible, but there is also an ancient prophecy that suggests the Key will some day be needed to save the world.

We have an idea where the third Gate is and thats our next mission.

I have always wondered why the Key is a sword. I feel sure theres a reason for that. But, its not important for us to know, I guess.*

----------


## mati2002

Ash leans forward, listening to the story and not trying to disguise her curiosity

----------


## tonberryking

*"Well, who made the key-sword to begin with?"* Rush asks, with another flick of her tail, *"A mortal? An immortal? This is Sigil, after all; does anyone know how to make another? Presumably not your enemies or else they'd have sent three swords to all three places at once, but that doesn't mean the knowledge is lost."* 

If she was ever offered a drink, now's the time that she chugs it. 

*"Can you tell me anything more about those who stole it? There's no chance that the actual thief who fetched it was a mercenary who did it for payment and not out of any loyalty to the people trying to free the Madness God?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra frowns at Rush's question, as she did not know the answer, and she leans back in her chair as she speculates.  "I would guess a part of the coalition of gods and other powerful beings who sealed the prisoner inside the prison created the sword.  Based on what I know of warding and enchanting, creating another without taking the original spell apart would be close to impossible."

She does, however, nod at Rush's second question.  "We don't know who, specifically, stole it.  Center was killed by a Gloom, a type of assassin, fairly powerful.  Rule of Three, the information broker Center is familiar with, suspects that it's employer is a demon lord named Vayyel.  However, this is also suspect, as Rule can't be trusted.  Thus, we have been investigating the gate locations, in hopes of finding some way to trace back to the actual employer.  At this point, we can say that they probably have chosen to not use the sword immediately, but the reasons behind that decision are unknown."

----------


## kinem

Center nods. *"Eilyra's summary is accurate. The third Gate is likely on the Material Plane in a place called Bavia, which is known for technology and is apparently losing a war.

In an old cult library on Pandemonium, which we later found out was a path to the first Gate, we met a Lich and a Wooden Avatarist's constructs, and well, killed them. They were from Bavia, it seems, and went to the library fairly recently. Too much of a coincidence for me not to think they had some connection to the Key. But we found the first Gate, on the Astral plane, and no one but us had come there in ages.

I hope the papers we took will shed some light on what was going on at the second Gate, but right now, it looks like it was just fiends being fiends. If Vayyel is involved though, we need to watch it somehow. I guess we should ask Rule to help with that.

Another thing about the Bavian Gate: Ash did her magic and found out the terrain of Bavia. There was a large area that her magic couldn't reach. We think the Gate must be there. What we don't know, is what blocked the magic. If it's a dead magic zone, we might be at a real disadvantage. It might be something else. Strange place, Bavia."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods sagely at Center's additional information.  "Does that answer your questions, Rush?"

----------


## Archmage1

Sensing no further questions from Rush, Eilyra stands, and stretches her wings for a moment, before looking back to Rush.  "Perhaps now might be a good time to visit your castle?  We can also consider whether it may be worth making any additional purchases before visiting Bavia."

----------


## tonberryking

Rush nods, *"Yes, well, my sword still works even if other magic can't in a dead zone, but don't ask me how I know this."* That's mostly because she doesn't know.  *"And yes, please, just follow me and mind the first step..."*


Castle Sernock, now Castle Rush apparently, is large enough for the centaur's needs but it looks equal parts ugly and in disrepair.  Some minor magic to make the sandstone walls of the keep blackened has since faded, making the stones appear to be caked with fading, bleeding ash or charcoal, clashing with the stone's natural pale tan color now showing underneath.  As she's mentioned, the entrance is a caved in portcullis which she simply flies over, revealing the small courtyard to be relatively cleared and kept, and the doors leading inside to have once been well oiled but are slowly starting to squeak and complain of lack of maintenance. The interior is...thankfully... bereft of the blackstone coloration, but the place looks like it was literally ransacked and only given the bare minimum cleaning following the sacking.  Torn remains of tapestries and wall hooks of framed art, scratched up or even broken end tables put back where they were as best they can...A full length mirror that has a single crack down most of its surface but still functions halfway decent for it's purpose.

And yet, Rush seems comfortable clopping through its hallways as she points out where things are for the others.

*"Now, I'm pretty sure there are about... 4 bedrooms apart from the master that actually have beds, but I took all the mattresses off the bedframes to make something to fit my needs.  They should still be comfortable enough for bedrolls stretched out over them, though. The dining hall is on the second floor; I did clean THAT up so we can put that cabinet there."*

----------


## kinem

Rush's Keep - now dubbed Castle Rush - is dustier than Rush recalls, with numerous cobwebs to be cleared and a few rats that scurry away as you approach.

Of particular interest to the group is the wizard Sernock's former office, which is in the cellar and lit by a Continual Flame. As ransacked as the rest, it contains a desk, some scattered books and papers, and a tapestry depicting a bird-winged-humanoid - perhaps an angelic figure - walking down a spiral staircase.

*Spoiler: Rush*
Show

The portal that took you to the Grey Waste is behind the tapestry.


*Spoiler: Spot or search DC 30*
Show

On another wall, you can make out the outline of a stone block that protrudes a bit more than the others and shows what could be scrape marks as if it were a secret door.

----------


## tonberryking

Rush seems a bit confused.  *"How long was I in the bottle? The castle wasn't THIS bad when I went through that portal...I think.  My memory was just coming back right then, but the portal I used is behind that tapestry."*

*Spoiler: OOC/rolls*
Show


I literally cannot make either the search nor the spot but if I roll a nat 20 it's an automatic success, right?

(1d20+5)[*11*]

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra follows Rush's guidance to the somewhat run down, poorly maintained, poorly decorated castle, and she shakes her head as she takes it in.  "Everything I've heard about Sernock points to him being an idiot, but this..."  She shakes her head.  "Only an idiot would decorate a castle like this."
She easily flies past the walls, her wings providing more than enough force to keep her aloft, before she lands smoothly on the other side, and takes in the generally ruined and abandoned state of the castle.  "It does appear that the keep could do with a significant amount of maintenance work, and it is lacking wards, but it may be useful, although I am dubious about leaving anything of value here absent a significant increase in security."

In Sernock's office Eilyra collects the scattered papers and books, storing them along with the books from the Grey Wastes, to be perused at a later date, before she takes a long look around the room.  "Interesting."  She looks to Avakuss.  "Perhaps you might try pulling or pushing on that wall."  She points towards a slightly protruding stone.  "It might produce interesting results."

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss could just teleport himself inside the castle but he is a Goliath and they are known to enjoy climbing. He scales the wall with confidence and aid from his epic boots that seem to just stick to the wall on the slightest of unevenness in the wall. At the top he pauses to take in the view, inward and outward. He then climbs down the other side to join the rest of the group and tour. 

With Eilyra's hint, Avakuss works on the out of place stone to find a way to activate the secret.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Eilyra got it already, but rolling anyway. Spot (1d20+19)[*39*]

----------


## kinem

The stone seems stuck in place, but with a bit of effort, Avakuss is able to push in one side of the stone block, causing the other side to swing outward.

Musty air wafts out of the exposed opening. Beyond is a small dark room, perhaps a 10' cube. Around the edges is some decayed shelving which has now partially collapsed, putting it in the path of the stone block, causing it to tumble as the block is pushed inward.

On the floor of the secret room is a stone circle about 1' high and 5' in diameter, with a circular glass mirror covering it. When the falling debris strikes the mirror, it shatters.

Crackling zigzags of electricity begin to form in the room, like small, slow lightning bolts. Then there is a massive flash of electrical energy that engulfs the room and strikes Avakuss.

OOC: (10d6)[*39*] electricity damage, Reflex half DC 20

Standing on the stone circle is now a human woman ...

----------


## RCgothic

Standing is being charitable. The platinum-haired woman immediately stumbles awkwardly to one knee as though landing from a great height, reaching out with a fair-skinned hand to steady herself against the platform whilst her other maintains a tight grip on an oversized hammer decorated with an archaic sigil of Pelor and other inscriptions that aren't readable at this range. Her white coat and cloak bear many marks over a scuffed mithral breastplate, with cuts, tears, smudges... but also bright crimson blood. Some of the patches have identifiable wounds as a source, but several sprays and spatters look like they came from an alternate donor.

The woman sighs heavily with her head still hung low, and mumbles to herself in a barely audible voice radiating weariness and exhaustion. A shield painted with another sigil of Pelor hovers defensively whilst she collects herself. The words are heavily accented and the low volume doesn't make them any easier to make out.

"I did survive? How unexpect'd. _Heal_"

In an instant the aura of pain and exhaustion is gone and she appears fully rejuvenated. She begins to look around in puzzlement before she spots the goliath, fixing him with hard and an unwavering gaze as she brings both hands to her weapon.

"Thee th're!  Goliath.  Doth thee also s'rve th' dark god Tharizdun? Answ'r apace lest thee feeleth mine own wrath! Wh're is this? Didst we succeedeth? Wh're art mine own allies?"

*Spoiler*
Show




Casting Heal to heal 150hp back to full health and remove exhaustion.

I'm guessing there'll be a decipher script check to recognise her archaic accent which may then give a circumstance bonus on a knowledge(history check) to recognise her, with an additional reduction in DC once she tells her name. DM to set appropriate DCs.

Don't worry, I'm not going to keep the Shakespearean accent up for long, she'll Daniel Jackson it up to date quite quickly once she realises she's out of time.

----------


## Archmage1

The pale skinned half fiend steps back, her golden hair sending off a few sparks by the abruptness of the move as she gives Avakuss space to work as he opens the door, revealing a musty room, which had clearly not been opened in a long, long time.  _Interesting.  Clearly abandoned for far longer than Sernock had the keep, which confirms how foolish he was.  And not stable._  She watches, unable to react in time to prevent the rubble from hitting the mirror, and she winces as her sensitive eyes are blasted by the lightning.  _A broken mirror?  An ancient trap?  Or something else?_

Blinking, she clears her eyes, her fingers curling as she prepares to cast a spell, her eyes burning with wariness as she sees the platinum skinned woman promptly falling over.  _Interesting.  Another mirror of soul trapping?  A strange way to trap a room, although I can see how it might save on employment costs.  But injured?  Perhaps a containment failure?_  Her supernaturally acute ears easily hear the words the human spoke, although perhaps one in three made sense.  _Perhaps some side effects of whatever method of stasis they used?_  Not missing a beat, she casts comprehend languages, and continues to keep a wary eye on the human even as she kept an eye on Avakuss.

*Spoiler: Appearance*
Show



Except embers flicker within her hair, and her eyes burn with an inner light, and rather than the white under dress, she's wearing light white leather.  Plus, of course, gloves, and the vest she wears is split along the sides, allowing for easier movement.

----------


## Cavir

The electrical burst zaps Avakuss. It only lightly stung but he should have known better and renewed his defenses when exploring a former wizard's keep. The goliath instinctively slides a foot back for a better combat stance in case there is more than just the zap. 

Avakuss meets the woman's gaze with equal focus. Her hands were on her weapon but his were empty. That didn't faze him in the least. Healing herself and carrying the weapon she had meant she was more cutter than leatherhead. The Pelor symbols gave him some hope that this wasn't a fight coming.

He gives a slight smile from his goliath height. *"We're hoping to serve Tharizdun the pile of his dead followers we've gone through. If we share a common enemy, then at least let us wigwag back out here outside this forgotten room before blows are traded."*  Avakuss steps back out of the room and gestures for the others to give space.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Reflex DC 30 (1d20+27)[*47*]
Sense Motive (1d20+21)[*23*]

----------


## RCgothic

The woman frowns deeper as she attempts to interpret the Goliath's unfamiliar speech patterns. After taking a moment to interpret his meaning, her stance becomes less hostile and her grip on her hammer relaxes. She steps forward out of the room into the space the goliath cleared, though she remains confused and wary. After a moment the questions come quick and with increasing urgency:

"I dids't not knoweth anoth'r group wast 'gainst Thrarizdun. Didst you also breach the central chamb'r and findeth mine friends? I nev'r hath heard speech like thine bef're. What doth thee mean f'rgotten chamb'r? What hath happened?! Wh're ist this?! Wh're am I?!"

As regards the beautiful half-fiend she remains particularly wary, but she recognises the casting.

"That's a helpful spelleth thee did cast even but now, yond shall maketh this a lot easi'r.  I wisheth i couldst cast't. I knoweth thee'll und'rstand me, and I thee. Prithee, bid me what's going on! The last I rememb'r I did strike at th' focus of the cultists'... time...  device..."

Her face goes pale. 

"When am I?" she manages.

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing the woman relax at Avakuss's words, Eilyra's fingers also relax, one hand no longer gripping a non-existent sword, and the other no longer idly tracing arcane sigils into the dusty air around them.  Her voice, when she speaks, is the high, melodic sound of an elven voice, although something within it seemed darker, somehow.  "I suspect you were sealed away by someone, and either your friends were quite foolish, they failed to secure victory, or they died in the process, as freeing you was rather trivial."  Despite the melody, Eilyra's dispassionate explanation of probable outcomes holds no pity for the woman before her at all.  "As for when, I don't know.  Calendars get"  She pauses for a moment, searching for a word, and a note of something that almost could be called sympathy could be heard.  "Complicated.  Judging by your words, you have likely been imprisoned for fewer than five thousand years, but more than one hundred.  Of course, time also gets complicated when planes are involved.  Do you have a specific calendar in mind?"

----------


## tonberryking

Rush boggles at the release of another prisoner.

*"...Sernock couldn't have sealed her up. He's old but he's not that old; how many others are trapped in this place, I wonder?"* she mutters in Sylvan.  *"And have a little more tact Eilyra! She's in a worse state than I was if she's been sealed away that long! I lost years; she seems to have lost lifetimes!"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra gives Rush a look, before she responds to her second statement.  "You are both quite lucky, in that regard."  Her voice is flat.  "Neither of you was aware of the passage of time, and you weren't attacked immediately after your release, and you were imprisoned with your equipment."  She pauses for a moment.  "Not everyone was so lucky."  She then falls silent, her attention turned back to the other woman, as Eilyra waited to see how she would respond.

----------


## RCgothic

The blonde woman mouths along with the centaurs' words as she tries to follow the unfamiliar intonations, though she follows along the half-fiend's magically enhanced translation well enough. _"...f'r lifetimes!?!_" the woman exclaims in dismay! If she's stunned by this news though, she recovers quickly.

"That might not but has't been tough to exp'rience," she empathises with the half-fiend. "I'm fain I didst not also exp'rience that. P'rhaps i shouldst start with what I doth rememb'r:"

"Mine own name is Vanya, s'rvant of Pelor th' Sunfath'r. I hail fr'm Eigersstor 'riginally, in the North. Th' year... f'r me 't wast the 138th summ'r since the founding of Candlekeep. I wouldst say mayhap 75 years since th' fall 'f Illusk...? Oh! 3835 by Netheril reck'n'ng!" she concludes, having worked out the conversion.

After her exclamation she winces a little, realising just how different her speech must sound to the others in this time.

"Mine friends... I mean, _my friends_..." she continues hesitantly "... and I were heroes of renown in mine... _my_ own time. Slaying evil dragons, d'stroying zombie plagues, and more. Earlier th's year... _that year_... we disc'vered a group 'f cultists trying to r'lease... I mean _release_... Tharizdun. We learned they planned t' use a machine that could call him forward in time from before he was impris'ned. _Imprisoned_. I destroyed the f'cus of the device and here I am! I suspect instead of drawing Tharizdun from the past, it flung me into the future instead. When thee broke the stasis circle just now, the release of time energies must have drawn me in, liken to a magnet."

Vanya smiles awkwardly. "I am s'rry for my... accent. I am trying hard to adapt. You hath... _have_ said Tharizdun also threatens this time? What are thine names who oppose him?"

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods at the woman's initial question, prompting a flow of information, although she looks a bit confused by Vanya's date choice.  "Netheril?  Why would anyone base their calendar on a bunch of barbarians who's best trick was a wooden needle?"  
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Eilyra was imprisoned before Netheril became a thing, and was released long after it ceased to be a thing.


The silence following gave Eilyra a chance to go over what she knew of Candlekeep, a human fortress dedicated to knowledge.  "I do know roughly when Candlekeep was supposed to be founded, which means you've likely been trapped for roughly fourteen hundred thirty years or so."

Eilyra frowns at Vanya's explanation of what the Thrazidun cultists were attempting.  "Time travel is rather... risky.  And so far as I am aware, no one has actually survived attempting to do so.  The Inevitables tend to get rather upset with the attempt."  She then shrugs.  "Of course, Tharizdun's cult isn't exactly known for sanity.  What you describe is possible, although it does leave the question of how you ended up trapped in a secret room in this fortress in Sigil, the one place Tharizdun would never, ever go.  And the one place you can't teleport to."

Having disassembled Vanya's somewhat ill-informed beliefs, Eilyra remembers politeness, and makes an attempt at a smile.  "I'm Eilyra, "  She points to Avakuss.  "The giant of a man is Avakuss, our redoubtable centaur friend is Rush, and our Rilmani friend is called Center of All.  There are a couple of others, who we can introduce later, as they act in more of a support capacity."

----------


## kinem

The large, golden-skinned Rilamni that Eilyra named as Center says *"Greetings, Vanya. I sympathize with your situation.

I am curious about how you ended up in Sigil. The former owner of this place, Sernock, seems to have had interest in the cult and perhaps the place was used by cultists before him.

But more urgently, a Key was stolen from me that might be able to release the dark god from his prison. We are attempting to find it and deal with the ancient Gates it could unlock. If you wish to continue your quest by aiding us, we would certainly appreciate it."*

----------


## RCgothic

"_Fourteen hundred years_..." Vanya sighs. But she shakes her head and brushes it off. "I don't know where Sigil is, but if as you say magical travel is normally impossible here, I've reached my metatemporal limits. It seems an unlikely coincidence you would also be battling the followers of Tharizdun. Mayhaps there is some fate or divine intervention at play. I would expect Pelor to attempt to thwart their plans if possible."

She nods a greeting to each in turn as they're introduced. "If you stand against Tharizdun I would'st certainly help! I would only note that I've already fought a climactic battle today (for me), so if there is a hurry to depart immediately I should warn that I've already used much of my magic."

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods, once at Vanya's words.  "That's fine;  We're not planning on doing anything combat related for another eleven hours or so, which leaves plenty of time for a chance to recover spells.  We were planning to complete our tour of this Citadel of Surprises, before purchasing a few supplies, resting, and heading towards the remaining location likely occupied by cultists that we're aware of."

She takes another look around the small chamber, and frowns as a thought occurs to her, and her attention turns back to Vanya.  "If this fortress seems familiar to you, would you be kind enough to let us know?  And would I be correct in presuming that you are a priestess?"

----------


## tonberryking

*"You know, I just thought of something..."*

Rush, who had to think about what redoubtable means, clicks her forehoof against the stone floor, *"I didn't even KNOW Sernock was this tied to the cults and all these dark demented plans. Of course I have an excuse for why, but we're finding entire people sealed up in his walls and hidden portals and the Gods only know what else in this castle.  ...AFTER it was sacked."*

She paces in a circle, presumably not being used to standing still for too long, *"What I'm getting at is...maybe we should really look into finding the group of heroes who stormed this place and killed him.  If they sacked the keep or if anyone else ran in while I was...incapacitated... and looted, they would either still have possible clues or sold them.  And we can at least ask what those things were, can we not?"*

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: tonberryking*
Show

Rush never did learn the identity of the heroes (?) who sacked Sernock's Keep, just that they came from outside the city, took out the evil wizard and his minions, and then left shortly thereafter. Based on what you now know, it seems likely that they would have found the portal to the Grey Waste that you found.

----------


## kinem

A thorough search of the dusty keep does not turn up any more secrets.

----------


## Archmage1

After the tour, and search of the keep, Eilyra looks over at Rush, and offers her a small smile.  "This has certainly proven to be an interesting keep.  It could certainly use some cleaning and repair, as well as some reliable garrison, but it could certainly become something."  She pauses, and looks to Avakuss.  "Avakus, perhaps the individual we freed from the mirror might be a start, or others from your organization, should Rush be so inclined?"  She pauses, giving Rush a chance to respond, before looking back over at Vanya.  

"There were some mentions of you and your allies in some of the histories I have read, but there was no mention of any connection to Tharizdun, nor of any outcomes after you didn't return.  I have read some of the books the cultists kept, and there was no mention of your group at all, although the books I read may well have predated your group."

Those two points raised, she looks back at Rush, and Vanya.  "Rush, I believe you mentioned wanting to go shopping, and Vanya, you might need to do some resupply after your last adventure?"

----------


## tonberryking

*"Wait, you want MORE people to stay in my castle?  I... ergh... But I like it quiet--BAH! I can't act this petulant to those who saved me so...Sure.  Why not? Pelor followers can't possibly cause me much trouble.  Invite a few but nobody is to enter my chambers unless they're the cleaning staff.  And... Yes. Shopping. At the very least, you lead me to the shop Sernock bought most of my gear from; I"*

Rush runs a hand through her hair, trying to make sense of the topsy turvy world. She DOES, however, gives Vanya an apologetic look.*"Feel free to pick a bedroom and I suppose I'll be buying new mattresses for the bed frames you bipeds use, as well.  Vanya, was it? I don't know TOO much about the Sun God, but there's an empty alcove near the entrance that gets rather nice sunlight till mid morning if you need a place to set up an altar; I certainly don't expect to bend a knee (or four) to any deity any time soon when I can't even remember my real name."*

----------


## Cavir

*Avakuss*




> Eilyra pauses, and looks to Avakuss.  "Avakus, perhaps the individual we freed from the mirror might be a start, or others from your organization, should Rush be so inclined?"


Avakuss gives Rush and Vanya more about himself. *"I run a number of schools here within Sigil and without. Each is small. If you wish several of my students could take up residence here, to train, keep an eye on the place and do some fixing up. It is an option, but a choice that doesn't need to be decided upon on the spot. If we're headed back out tomorrow then another few days for this place should not matter much."

"We should focus on preparing for tomorrow. Vanya, be aware that our destination may be an anti-magic zone although I'm hoping the area is merely protected from scrying.

"Anything we should get or do before the morrow? Sufficient rest tonight would be wise."*

----------


## RCgothic

"I'm not sure I'd call myself a priest," Vanya replies to Eilyra. "I've never really done very much preaching. Rather, I prefer to think of myself as a Servant of Pelor. He tasks me and I do my best to carry out his will.

"Unfortunately I've never seen this place before, though I do appreciate the offer of a bed and a place to pray."

"Most of my resources are spells, so I'll have them fully recovered by tomorrow. An anti-magic field could be a problem for me though, I derive most of my strength from Pelor's blessings. What would I even buy in this time? I did bring a fortune in good coins with me. Do shopkeepers even still accept these?" she asks, pulling out a large gold coin from a purse and holding it up to the light.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods sympathetically at Rush's desire for silence.  "The problem with property lies in defending it.  Golems, spells, traps, mercenaries, retainers, bribery, all of them can do the job, but the common elements lies in having some sort of defense.  This being Sigil, it becomes a bit more important.  Otherwise, we'll come back, and find anything of value missing, and the building infested with kobolds."'

She also nods at Avakuss's statement, before addressing Vanya's question.  "Vanya, this is Sigil.  Pretty much any form of currency you can imagine, and quite a few you don't want to can be used here, if you can find the right seller.  Gold coins do tend to be fairly acceptable."  She pauses, and looks to Rush, Avakuss, Vanya, and Center.  "Now, do any of you have anything specific you are looking for, or a general budget for more capabilities?"

----------


## kinem

The group heads out on a shopping trip that doubles as a minor tour of Sigil for the newly arrived Vanya. As usual, the streets sport pedestrians from a wide variety of races, some familiar to her and others less so. Fiendish creatures pass by, minding their own business, as do a variety of strange humanoids, but the most common inhabitants are human.

The 'sky' above is lit, not with stars but with the lights shining from the opposite part of the ring-shaped city. A trip to the Lower Ward quickly reveals it to be quite smoggy and grimy, but it _is_ the location of the best magic shop in town, the Friendly Fiend, staffed by its strangely amiable owner, the arcanaloth A'kin.

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

Among the books you found in the Grey Waste is one that contains detailed musings on how to use the Key and a Gate to release Tharizdun. According to it, one must first draw a certain kind of power from a Gate into a chosen creature, although there are many ways to do so and most are not going to work. _"Then the Chosen one can only die by the Key. It must behead him. This will break the Seal."_ There is no author claimed for the book, and the handwriting is not one you've seen before.

Among the papers are some notes by Poxid - who as you now know was the double-snake-headed Colubroloth - on attempts to draw power from the Gate and the use of Miracles from the Baeronoloth, Pojoor, to help accomplish that. The notes are incomplete, with a few pages having clearly been removed.

The wizard Sarnoth's notes and papers - or rather, what's left of them, since the office has been ransacked - contain no mention of the Cult or related matters.


OOC: Happy Halloween to all

----------


## Archmage1

After introducing Rush and Vanya to A'kin, and restocking her component pouch, Eilyra leaves the pair to their shopping, as she browses through the available scrolls, although she makes no purchase yet.

Once Rush and Vanya finish shopping, Eilyra leads the way back to Rush's keep, where she once more casts her magnificent mansion, and offers to allow everyone to rest there.

Inside, she utilizes her magic to review the books that had been collected, carefully considering what she had learned, and making a mental note that ensuring that no beheadings happen with the Key would be a potentially good idea, absent other information to the contrary.

In the morning, after her workout, and re-preparing her spells, she rejoins the party. 
"After reviewing the available texts, it looks like we might have a need to put down the demons that escaped from the Wastes in a more permanent fashion.  Based on their research, by tainting a creature with some variety of the seal's power, then using the key to behead that creature, they could break the seal.  Whether this is true, or not?"  She shrugs.  "I don't know.  Regardless, is everyone ready to proceed to Bavia, to locate the final seal, and investigate?"

----------


## Cavir

*Avakuss*

*"Then any of those four demons from the tower could be used to break the seal?"

"I am ready for our trip to Bavia. Vanya, get ready for even more new things."* He'll describe what they saw there from their last trip.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods at Avakuss's question.  "Potentially.  That said, the notes did specify that they were attempting to find the right sort of energy, not that they had succeeded.  Of course, the final section of pages had been removed.  It might be possible to track down, or recreate the missing pages, but it would not be simple.  Any being that drew power from any of the gates could be one such being.  There is also the possibility that said individual might be unkillable, except via beheading with the sword, which could be problematical."  She shrugs.  "Of course, the notes could also be a deception, or simply the whispering of a madman."

----------


## Archmage1

Not sensing any objections, Eilyra leads the way to the Mercane enclave, where the portal to Bavia could be accessed.

----------


## RCgothic

*Vanya*

"Wow, that's really something!" Vanya exclaims as she beholds Sigil for the first time, marvelling at the alien geometries. As Eilyra shows her around she finds the mixing pot of different races fascinating, although she doesn't really buy anything except a mattress and bedding. She's relieved her currency still appears good, although several shopkeepers remark on the unfamiliar iconography stamped on the ancient coins.

"Find the empowered creatures, stop them being beheaded with a key," Vanya repeats the plan to show she's understood. "I'm ready to go now," she confirms. "Let's do this."

----------


## kinem

It is what passes for early morning in Sigil; the general light level - which has no apparent source and is presumably due to a luminescence of the air within in city, but varies on a reliable daily cycle - is low, but growing, and the lanterns above can still be seen.

The party makes its way to the Market Ward, which is always somewhat busy at any time of day or night. Near the Great Bazaar itself is a large archway in the middle of an otherwise empty field - the latter being a rarity in Sigil that must have been quite expensive to create.

At the designated time, the scene within the archway suddenly changes; it becomes an open portal to the city of Union. The archway is wide enough for two wagons to easily pass through abreast. There is considerable traffic in both directions, which the Mercane organize efficiently. After waiting your turn for about half an hour, your group is allowed through.

There is no fee for using the gate itself, but as you have been told, anyone visiting the city must obtain a trade writ before he or she can buy or sell any goods or services. These writs can be acquired at any gate or from any Union Sentinel patrol for a fee of 15 gp. A writ is good for six months; everyone carries one, citizen and visitor alike. Each writ is magically marked with a visible arcane mark spell to certify authenticity and to denote duration.

Union is a collection of floating islands, gently hovering umbrellas of rock that coast through the twilight carried on gentle air currents. Huge reefs of cloud sometimes move like armadas through the high or low sky, glowing with ambient light. The rocky formations and the cloud banks are the two main features in this void, and they are surrounded on all sides, above and below, with an indirect purplish orange glow, reminiscent of the most fabled of sunsets. The temperature remains pleasantly warm, like an early summer evening, and a constant slight breeze blows, seemingly from a randomly fluctuating direction, keeping the air fresh.

The city is built on a small cluster of these floating islands, a full dozen of them bound together in a group, with bridges and stairs crossing between them. The twelve islands are roughly level with one another, though stairways may stretch up or down between islands by one or two hundred feet. Each island is very slightly convex. Lamplighters keep all the major thoroughfares well lit through the use of evenly spaced, magically illuminated lamps. Many of the buildings built on the islands also benefit from magical illumination.

Travel within in the city is by foot, wagon, or via personal aerial transport above the mundane foot traffic. The thoroughfares are wide and smoothly paved, though in certain places the crowds slow traffic of all types to a crawl. Even aerial traffic can become somewhat hazardous as hundreds of flyers, carpet-riders, and griffin messengers can occupy space above each island. Wide bridges and broad stairs connect each of the quarters; the effect is not unlike a city crisscrossed with canals and stepped promenades. The bridges and stairs connecting the islands are carefully patrolled and maintained to prevent either natural wear and tear or sabotage. Fliers can and do ignore the bridges when moving between islands, if another route is shorter.

The population of the city resembles that of Sigil in many ways, but with noticeably more Mercane and fewer planar Outsiders.

After you obtain the trade writs, Center says *"From my last trip here, I know the route. The portal that goes to Bavia is straight that way, over that bridge. It's not far, about a five minute walk, maybe more with this traffic."*

----------


## Archmage1

After traveling through the portal to Union, Eilyra takes a look around the city, taking in the collection of fortified clouds, all tied together, but she doesn't seem to react further to the strange sight.

Obtaining trade writs was a simple enough, and at Center's suggestion, Eilyra nods.  "Then let's continue along our way."

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss takes in the sights of Union. He had of course heard of it but hadn't made his way there yet. Now that he had, he planned on exploring it if/when the issue of an evil god being released was dealt with. He kept his mind away from pondering what would happen if one fell off an island into the void without means of being saved. Thinking too much about it could probably drive one barmy as much as being the one falling.

The goliath purchases a trade writ and nods to Center that he is ready to continue on to Bavia. He does steal a look down when crossing the bridge.

----------


## kinem

Foot traffic is heavy as the party makes its way over to the next island. When Avakuss looks down from the bridge, all he sees is a russet glow from a seemingly endless void. Along the route, the Union Sentinels are easy to spot, in their adamantine breastplates over navy shirts with gray breeches and black boots. Under their watchful eyes, no one is currently starting any trouble.

The Material Gate, as you soon learn that the locals call it, looks quite similar to the Gate you came through from Sigil. As before, many merchants and their wagonloads of goods are lined up, ready to pass through when the Gate opens. Three Mercane are there to perform the opening ceremony, and each is guarded by four Union Sentinels.

There is also a Bavian official present, and he makes an announcement. He uses a kind of horn that amplifies his voice. *"Take note. When you enter Bavia, you will be given a one day pass. Your picture will be put on the pass and we will keep copies for our records. Magical disguises will not fool our system, and deception will not be tolerated. You are welcome to come and trade with us, but only if you obey local laws. If you wish to stay longer in Bavia, that can be arranged in some cases, but due to the current situation travel within Bavia is closely regulated. We have an extradition treaty with Union, so criminal activity on either side of the gate will subject you to arrest on either side."*

Once the Mercane open the Gate, people from the Union side are allowed through - first foot traffic, followed by the wagons.

The sky is blue in Bavia, with some clouds around the rising sun. The terrain is fairly flat here, but there is a respectable-size city within sight.

As each person enters Bavia, an official uses some kind of box-like contraption, mounted on a tripod, with a small cone protruding, and a glass lens at the tip. A flash of light from glass ball accompanies each use of the device. To those who can see such things, the device has a moderate aura of divination magic.

Another official then asks each of you some questions: Name, race, homeland, purpose of visit, and what trade goods or currency you have brought.

In the distance, you can see two large, armored green humanoids - war trolls. Each carries a very long tube of some sort (with a grip resembling that of a crossbow) which is probably a weapon. The trolls are clearly guards, and wait calmly.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra listens to the Bavian official's explanation of their laws as she patiently waits for the gate to open.  _Interesting.  It seems that should we do anything suspicious, then we'll want to not return via the gate.  Losing access to Union, and presumably the Mercane merchants might be mildly problematical, but there are plenty of other traders, should that occur.  Still, best to not leave any witnesses, as I doubt they'd allow an outside group to go after this cult._

On the other side of the gate, she looks about the area, noting the nearby city, and the lack of any sort of infrastructure near the gate, and she nods, once, before looking to Avakuss, Rush, and Vanya.  "This may not have been such a good idea.  But, I suppose we'll find out."  She also gives the troll guards a once over.  "Looks like they don't care too much about their officials either, as the guards are too far away to do much of anything."

When the official approaches, Eilyra answers the asked questions calmly, if rapidly.  "Eilyra, elf, of Cormanthor, research, and a small amount of gold."

----------


## kinem

There are many travelers to process, and the officials don't spend much time on each, instead relying on their magic and equipment to screen for trouble. The war trolls stroll a bit closer, but hang back so as not to intimidate any wealthy buyers and traders from Union.

Whether because she is protected by the Mind Blank, or her clever response, or for some other reason, you have no way to know, but Eilyra is soon given a pass and sent on her way. *"Next!"*

The pass is a paper that indeed has her picture on it, as she appears, along with the date 5-4-5669 and the information she just gave, the royal dragon seal of Bavia, and some numbers of significance unknown to you.

Most of those who pass the checkpoint head on to a group of tents where merchandise is on display.

----------


## kinem

While the others go through the checkpoint, Eilyra heads over to the tents to check out the merchandise.

There are a wide variety of items on display. Some are easily recognizable - foods such as roast chicken and sandwiches, books, clothing, paintings. Others demonstrate that the Bavian reputation for mechanical marvels and technology is well deserved. There are horseless carriages, both full-sized ones on display and toy ones that scoot along the ground. There are devices that produce music. There are even boxes with moving pictures on one side of them. In one tent, such a box is being used to display magical items such as wands and everfull mugs that are not physically here, but can be ordered at the tent. There don't seem to be any weapons for sale here.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks back, to see where her allies were in line, before idly browsing through the books, looking to see if any were of interest.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


She's more or less idly looking through.  If there more practical books, she might risk a scholar's touch to give them a read, but mostly?  Stalling.

----------


## Cavir

*"Yes, using our own transportation is probably a better bet in the future."*

Avakuss takes his turn with the official, though has to wait a moment while they adjust the tripod to handle his height. *"Avakuss, goliath, from Sigil. Here to explore some, with a handful of gems and some jink... err gold."*

----------


## RCgothic

Vanya gazes round in wonder as she takes in the exotic scenes in Union. "I guess we're going to see a lot of places like this on our planar travels, huh?" she muses, keenly observing all strange people and creatures passing by.

In the queue through immigration she rues her relative lack of protection from mental effects, but it would be a strong mind-reader indeed who could breach her mental defenses. She appraises the war trolls calmly, as there's no reason to think they might accost the party, or that they'd be a particular threat if they did. Honestly, the legal repercussions are more concerning, as it wouldn't be a good idea to start annoying realms so soon after arriving in this time.

"Vanya, Human, originally of Eigersstor - Neverwinter as it's known now. The purpose of my visit is for an archaeological recovery, and I've no trade goods other than a little over fifty-one thousand units of currency and gemstones."

----------


## kinem

Looking at the books, Eilyra sees that most are labeled as works of fiction, many of which are grouped in numbered series that are apparently popular. However, of more interest, there are some histories and some maps. There are also some games, including one called "Dungeons & Dragons" in which players apparently pretend to be adventurers.

When Avakuss mentions Sigil, the Bavian offical perks up a bit. *"Sigil, eh? We're starting to see more folks from there. As for exploring, just remember not to miss the return window. Paryn, the local city, is interesting enough."* Avakuss is likewise given a printed pass.

With Vanya, the man is a bit taken aback. *"What sort of archaeological recovery? Just as a reminder, nothing personal you know, ancient sites are considered national property. Also, that is quite a lot of cash. We welcome the business, of course, but I must ask, what do you hope to purchase? And, be aware that while our police are efficient, the security of your property is not something we guarantee."*

----------


## RCgothic

Vanya continues to play straight with the border guards, though sensing a possible bureaucratic hiccup she turns up the charm.

"I have no interest in taking anything from any ancient sites, I assure you!" she raises her hands placatingly with an honest smile. "Actually the object in question is a legendary sword stolen from one of my associates in Sigil. I'd heard it might be somewhere here, though I'm not sure yet. I'm hoping to recover it before it makes a nuisance of itself for you, or anyone else for that matter. As for my funds: this is just a little pocket change, though I do appreciate your warning. I'll make sure my purse is well secured."

*Spoiler*
Show

Diplomacy (1d20+32)[*51*]

----------


## Archmage1

Faced with potentially useful books, Eilyra reaches into her belt pouch, and casts a quick divination, before focusing her attention on the histories and maps, eyeing the covers intently as her graceful fingers trace the lettering.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Casting Scholar's Touch, and using it on the histories/maps, hoping to get some idea of the name of the mountain range where the sphere of nope was, and some idea about it's history.

----------


## kinem

The Bavian official replies *"Then you should check in with the police and report the stolen sword. It may turn up if the thieves get caught for some other crime. Go to the green tent with the dragon symbol. Good luck, ma'am. Next!"*

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

Bavia seems to have a colorful and violent history, but most of it does not seem particularly relevant. The history books note that the Bavian government has approved their content. As you recall, Aelcliff is the name of the town you teleported into last time. One of the books has some details on the history of the area, which is in the Lurian mountains, an area deep inland and far from the Bavian borders. The Lurians have long been considered dangerous, being home to monsters including mountain giants and undead, but in modern times cities like Aelcliff have not been attacked. There is no mention of a cult.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra continues her idle browsing, but looks back as she sees Vanya and Avakuss coming through the gate as well, and she walks back, approaching them.  "Did either of you have any problems with the guards?"

----------


## Cavir

*"No problems here. Kept it simple. It's just a one day pass, let's get going."*

----------


## kinem

Unfortunately, Rush does not navigate the interview with the same practiced skill the others did, and she is flagged for dishonesty.

She tells you *"Sorry, looks like I'm going to have to return to Sigil. It's best not to attract attention by trying to get around this. In the meantime, I'll look for clues as to the group that beat Sernock. Good luck."*

----------


## Archmage1

The half-fiend frowns at Rush's explanation, but she nods understandingly.  "Of course.  If you find clues, you'll be able to find us."  

With that bit of business handled, she turns to Vanya and Avakuss.  "We don't have an exact location, but we do have an approximate one.  Hopefully, if we are close, we'll be able to determine where to go."

Absent objections Eilyra will cast Teleport, to bring us to as close to the edge of the anti-divination zone as she can manage.

(1d100)[*34*] teleport

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss joins the teleport. Right after the teleport he activates more of his defenses then is ready to get into the meat of their next task. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Extended Energy Adaptation (resist 30 all, 6 hours) 9PP
Steadfast Perception Extended 190 minutes. 9PP

----------


## kinem

After Rush heads back through the gate as required, Eilyra, Avakuss, Center, and Vanya explore the area a little. The group of four gets away from the crowd and finds a wooded area. When she's reasonably sure that no one is watching, Eilyra casts the Teleport spell.

The Teleport succeeds, and the group re-appears in a hilly area. The massive cliff that Eilyra had observed from the window of the meeting hall in the town of Aelcliff is visible, perhaps miles away, though such distances are hard to judge by eye.

----------


## Archmage1

As the teleport fades, Eilyra looks around the hills, and frowns.  "And here we are.  We suspect the gate is in this area, somewhere, but a more exact location has proven to be challenging."
She pauses, thinking for a moment, before she chants, and a collection of small magical orbs start floating out from her hand, rotating around her head, before she commands them.  "Scout the area, pairs of two.  Return if the other is destroyed.  Two go up, and see further afield.  Report on caves and constructions."
The eyes immediately zoom away to scout the area around Eilyra, and she settles down to wait.

"They'll return if they find something of interest.  Otherwise, it may be a few hours before they finish exploring."

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Casting Prying Eyes, (1d4+23)[*24*] Magical eyes.  The intent is for them to pair off, and explore, with one taking the lead.  If the lead eye vanishes, then the rear one can report what and where.

----------


## Cavir

*Avakuss*

*"Will the eyes find you if we move on? We saw those cliffs from the town. It'd make sense to head for them instead of staying here burning daylight. From there we can get a better look from on high. Was there indication of the blocked location relative to the cliffs?"*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra nods, but she seems a little dubious.  "They can, but they are destroyed if they go more than a mile from me.  As for indications of where... no.  Just in this area, somewhere.  I could attempt to scry, or discern location, but it seems likely that they would still be blocked."

----------


## kinem

Center says *"I'll do it. Like many planar beings, I can teleport myself at will. I will go to the top of that cliff and look around, and will return shortly."*

He concentrates ... and nothing happens.

*"That was strange. I'd say teleportation into that area is blocked. Could be a dead magic zone, maybe; your guess is as good as mine. I will find a tree branch to use as a club just in case it is."*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra smiles, slightly, as Center fails to teleport.  "It seems we are in the right area, then."  She looks to Avakuss, before she gestures grandly at the cliff.  "It seems that we have some walking to do.  The eyes should know to keep in range, and explore.  There may be a cave, or some structure built into the cliff."

With that said, she starts walking towards the cliff.  As she walks, she continues speaking.  "If this is a dead magic zone, that will make life challenging."

----------


## Cavir

*"Since you are able to teleport at will that can be to our advantage. Can you can teleport halfway there? By finding out where you can and can't teleport that will map out the effect and give us a better idea of the extent of the effect and maybe tell us the where the center of the effect is, which would point to our destination. Once you find an edge to the effect that will allow us to see if it is a dead magic area before we find trouble. The rest of us can continue walking toward the cliff."*

----------


## kinem

Center replies *"Good idea. I'll do some exploring. Wait for me here."* He vanishes.

After what seems like a long time, he returns.

*"So ... it covers a large area. Miles in diameter. The cliff is approximately at the center. Teleportation is blocked, and so is detection of magic, maybe all divinations. But other magic works. Or at least, some other magic. Magic missiles, no problem."*

The description rings a bell with Eilyra as she recalls an obscure legend.

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

Weirdstone
These innocuous-looking, fist-sized pieces of faceted glass are among the most highly sought-after items in all of Faerûn. Mages who like their privacy and evil beings who prefer to keep their plans secret are particularly fond of these items, and they often dispatch minions or adventurers to retrieve them.

When placed upon a flat surface and activated by mental command, a weirdstone floats about 3 feet into the air, glowing and chiming softly. While active, it blocks out all of the following within a 6-mile radius (including into the air above and the ground below).

All astral and ethereal travel.
All divination (scrying) spells.
All conjuration (teleportation) spells.
Any spell-like, supernatural, or extraordinary abilities, psionic powers, or the like that mimic these effects.
The weirdstone hampers only effects that manifest within its area. Spells or abilities activated within the weirdstone's area that target an area outside its 6-mile radius are unaffected. For example, a wizard standing right next to a weirdstone could cast a scrying spell to spy on a creature more than 6 miles away, but she could not teleport across the room because the weirdstone blocks teleportation magic within its radius.
Strong abjuration; CL 20th; Craft Wondrous Item, dimensional lock, nondetection, creator must be at least 20th level; Price 230,000 gp. Source: Player's Guide to Faerûn

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra's face transforms into a grin at Center's words.  "Interesting.  I believe I know what we are dealing with, and once we enter the effect, I'll explain more.  First, we have a bit of walking to do."

The demonically winged woman resumes her swift walk towards the cliff, keeping an eye out for any returning eyes as she goes.

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

Although the rest of it certainly fits, a standard Weirdstone doesn't normally block non-scrying divinations like Detect Magic.


There are no roads in this hilly and wooded area, and walking through it is slow going. You estimate that at a normal walking speed it will take about 6 hours to reach the base of the cliff.

After about a third of that distance, Center tells you that you have entered the affected area.

----------


## Archmage1

After a couple of hours of walking, and Center's announcement, Eilyra continues onwards for another fifteen minutes, before she finally speaks up.  "Based on Center's"  She nods in his direction. "Information, I'm fairly sure that we're dealing with a wardstone, which projects a sphere with a radius of six miles.  Said sphere blocks teleportation, scrying, astral and ethereal travel, or similar effects targeted within the sphere.  We could, in theory, teleport out of the domain within it.  However, it would not normally block detect magic."
She then pauses her speech for a few moments, to give that information a chance to be absorbed by her listeners, before she continues.  "That also means that if we can find the center of the sphere, we'll probably also find the portal.  Or, if not, at least something of interest.  The tricky piece is likely to be finding the entrance, which is likely concealed, and if all divinations are blocked, probably covered by an illusion as well."

----------


## kinem

Center says *Thats not good. Hmm  Remember the time I turned into a dragon? I could sense things around me. Short range I think so it might not help much though.*

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks back at Center as she continues to weave through the wilderness.  "There are a few forms like that we could use, but first, I'm afraid we need to get closer.  I hope everyone brought shoes they can walk in.  I don't think flying there is wise either."

----------


## Cavir

*Avakuss*

*"I can hike all day through mountainous terrain. This is flat. The lack of teleportation will hinder them too. Even if the entrance is hidden the approach to it should get us in the right area."* The 7'7" goliath takes the lead, keeping aware of what is around.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Spot (1d20+25)[*37*]
Listen (1d20+10)[*28*]
Survival (1d20+10)[*21*]

----------


## kinem

The terrain becomes more hilly and rocky as you approach the mountain.

*Spoiler: Avakuss*
Show

Your wilderness survival skills and keen eyes lead you to notice some crushed vegetation and partial footprints that could have been left by a large pair of boots.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss us enjoying the rockier terrain and has to remind himself not to get too far ahead. In one of his pauses he finds a clue. He looks at it a bit more as the group catches up.

*"Found some footprints here. Probably a giant but not too recently."

"On would think that between being this close to town, cliffs being an obvious place to go visit and with the wardstone's large area that someone would have noticed weirdness by now, leading to rumors about the area. Or does this world not use much magic?"*

He's ready to continue onward when others are.

----------


## Archmage1

Eilyra looks at the area more attentively as Avakuss mentions tracks, her keen eyes and nose noting the trail after it has been pointed out.  "Interesting.  I should be able to follow this track, and giants may be related to the wardstone.  It might lead us to an entrance, or else to someone or something more familiar with the area."  She looks further down the trail the giant left, before she responds to Avakuss.  "I did read a few books on the area, but it seems very much the case that they are anti-magic.  Or rather, they seemed to believe that their magic was superior, and that there was nothing of interest at all in these mountains.  Of course, the books I read were aimed at travelers, not serious researchers."

She pauses for another moment after she finishes speaking.  "Yes, I think following these tracks does make sense, in the absence of a lot of brute force to disintegrate a path."

----------


## kinem

With Avakuss' knowledge of how such subtle signs of passage look, and Eilyra's keen sense of small, and some backtracking when necessary, the group is able to follow the faint trail.

After a very long and tedious walk, the trail seems to lead directly into the cliff face itself - but that looks completely solid.

----------


## Archmage1

Faced with a blank cliff face, and a trail terminating in it, Eilyra does what comes naturally:  She picks up a stick, and pokes the wall.

----------


## kinem

The stick passes right through the stone as if there wasn't anything there.

Suddenly loud booms ring out from the stone wall!

OOC: Ranged Touch attacks vs flatfooted Eilyra AC 19 (Surprise round)
attack [roll]1d20+15[/spoiler], damage (3d8)[*19*]
attack [roll]1d20+15[/spoiler], damage (3d8)[*22*]
attack [roll]1d20+15[/spoiler], damage (3d8)[*12*]
attack [roll]1d20+15[/spoiler], damage (3d8)[*11*]

Enemy Initiative: (1d20+7)[*18*]

----------


## kinem

attack (1d20+15)[*28*], damage (3d8)[19]
attack (1d20+15)[*17*], damage (3d8)[22]
attack (1d20+15)[*33*], damage (3d8)[12]
attack (1d20+15)[*25*], damage (3d8)[11]

----------


## Archmage1

Hit three times by some strange booming weapon from the other side of the seemingly illusory wall, Eilyra shrugs her minor injuries off, her fingers weaving magic through the air as she darts through the wall.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Free:  Casting Haste(On everyone)
Swift:  Casting Extended Shield(Impromptu Metamagic), and using her Circlet to not spend the slot.
Partial move:  Through the wall.  Further actions will depend on what is on the other side.
Action 1
Action 2

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show


*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss
C = Center
E = Eilyra
V = Vanya

TT
TT = War Troll

@ = window slit (provides improved cover)

## = Door 

~~ = illusory wall (one-sided illusion)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXX####XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX............XXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXX......................XXXXXX
XXXX..........................XXXX
XXX............................XXX
XX..............................XX
X................................X
XX........TT....TT....TT...TT...XX
XXX.......TT....TT....TT...TT..XXX
XXXXXX####[email protected]@[email protected]@XXXXXX
XXXXXX......................XXXXXX
XXXXXXXX...................XXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX.................XXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX...............XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX....E........XXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~XXXXXXXXXX
..............A...................
..............VC..................
..................................
..................................
..................................
..................................
..................................
..................................
```




The stone wall is indeed an illusion, and a one-sided one, allowing light to stream in from outside.

Inside is a large cavern that has clearly been worked and enlarged. There is a wall of thick stone blocks about ahead of you, with four slits that resemble arrow slits, but made instead for the long steel tubes that the four war trolls beyond it are using as weapons. There is a very large steel door ahead to the left.

----------


## Archmage1

Entering the cavern, Eilyra quickly assesses the tactical situation, before casting Wall of Stone, to block all of the slits(Thickly.), and approaching the door to examine it.  She also looks back, and calls out to Avakuss, Center, and Vanya.  "War trolls, with bavian weapons, behind that wall."

----------


## kinem

*Spoiler: Eilyra*
Show

The steel door is large enough to let any giant through, and is likely much thicker than a normal door. It looks like it would open inward, away from you. It has a large keyhole.

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss quickly moves through the illusion wall expecting to close with the enemy. Instead he sees just a wall and a large steel door. Informed by Eilyra, he begins to prepare to fight trolls. *"Need to finish them off with fire right? I can do that."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Precognition, Defensive. 19PP for +7 Saves and +7 AC for 19 min

----------


## Archmage1

Eyeing the door, and wondering if the trolls would be aggressive enough to open it to attack, Eilyra ignores Avakuss as he comes in, but when he comments on fire, she shakes her head, and glances at him.  "War trolls.  Acid, not fire."

----------


## RCgothic

With combat begun unexpectedly, Vanya darts forward through the illusion to join Eilyra and Avakuss, but with the arrow slots sealed she's limited to making preparations, extending her hammer to its maximum length, adopting an obstructive stance, and muttering a quick prayer: "Pelor grant me your _Divine Power_ such that I may crush my foes!"

Forming up beside the others, she discusses the situation. "I'm guessing Phase Door and Blink won't work here," she laments. "But I can perform a greater stone shape to get through the wall."

*Spoiler*
Show


Free: Reach weapon set to 15ft reach. Doesn't threaten 5-10ft.

Move: Move up to the east of Eilyra.

Swift: Stance Thicket of Blades

Standard: Cast Divine Power.
23thp (1/caster level), BaB: 22(character level), +6 STR enhancement (redundant with belt)

----------


## Cavir

Avakuss moves up to the right of the steel door. *"Or save those energies and I can just break through the wall if they aren't rushing out to deal with us. If they are coming for us, better to have them come through the door rather giving them two paths to get to us, a hole and the door. Either way, give me room so they'll have someone larger than them to deal with."*

----------


## kinem

Round 2: No visible enemy action but you hear a loud scraping noise coming from beyond the wall.

PCs to act

----------


## RCgothic

Vanya holds up a finger to her lips, then moves up to the wall to listen to the noises from beyond to see what she can determine.

Listen (1d20+38)[*43*]

----------


## Archmage1

Remaining silent as Vanya listens, Eilyra speaks softly to Avakuss after a few moments.  "Do you think you can get the door open in a timely fashion?"

----------


## Archmage1

At Avakuss's negatory headshake, Eilyra raises her hand, and points at the door as a green ray lances out, and eats into the door.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Swift
Standard:  Disintegrate
Standard
Move

----------


## RCgothic

"I couldn't hear much, it's a thick wall. Sounded like they were moving something heavy, possibly another door," Vanya reports quietly, moving to defend any possible breach with her enhanced reach.

----------


## kinem

Center follows closely behind as well.

Eilyra's spell causes a section of the huge steel door to vanish, leaving a gaping 10' x 10' hole in it. In the cavern beyond, two of the war trolls have swung open a similar steel door going deeper into the cave system.

OOC: PCs to take remaining actions.

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss
C = Center
E = Eilyra
V = Vanya

TT
TT = War Troll

@ = window slit (provides improved cover)

## = Door 

~~ = illusory wall (one-sided illusion)


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX....XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX....XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX....XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX....XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX....XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX....XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX....XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX.......#....XXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXX............#.........XXXXXX
XXXX............TT#...........XXXX
XXX.............TT#TT..........XXX
XX.................TT...........XX
X................................X
XX........TT....TT..............XX
XXX.......TT....TT.............XXX
XXXXXX##[email protected]@[email protected]@XXXXXX
XXXXXX...EA.................XXXXXX
XXXXXXXX.CV................XXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX.................XXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX...............XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX.............XXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~XXXXXXXXXX
..................................
..................................
..................................
```

----------


## Archmage1

Seeing the trolls apparently in the middle of an evacuation, Eilyra doesn't hesitate to dart nimbly through the room, ducking under the instinctive swing of the near troll without any wasted movement as she moves to engage the troll on the inner side of the opening door, her sword appearing in her hand as she stabs at it twice, before reaching out to touch it.

*Spoiler: ooc*
Show


Eilyra's actions

Standard:  Disintegrate
Swift:  Bladeweave(DC 25 will)
Standard + Move:  Bounding Attack, move to the far side of the troll on the inner side of the opening door.  Attacking twice.
Free:  Use Bladeweave on said troll.(It needs a DC 25 will save or be dazed for 1 round)

(1d20+41)[*60*] Attack 1*(58 confirm)*
(1d10+20)[*25*] Piercing + (1d6)[*2*] Fire Damage 1*(+22 if crit)*

(1d20+36)[*37*] Attack 2
(1d10+20)[*27*] Piercing + (1d6)[*5*] Fire Damage 1

If either hits, trigger empowered Vampiric Touch:  (10d6)[*40*] * 1.5*(103 total if crit, 60 otherwise)*

(1d20+25)[*45*] SR:  Bladeweave
(1d20+25)[*35*] SR:  Vampiric Touch

----------


## Cavir

From an outsider's point of view, the moment Eilyra created the hole in the wall Avakuss disappears then suddenly a nightmarish version of the goliath, 20+ feet tall with long black tentacles coming out of his back appears in the midst of the trolls. From the giant beast there's a virtual explosion of martial poundings beginning with the troll closest to the far exit.

From Avakuss' point of view, the psionic warrior calls upon the power of his mind to temporarily enter another frame of time within time. He swiftly moves through the hole past the seemingly frozen trolls all the way across the room to cut off the trolls' escape, as if they would ever consider trying to escape. A mere thought causes Avakuss to expand to a size dwarfing the war trolls. A second thought focuses his mind and body to drain away the enemy's ki with every blow. A third thought causes a nest of black tentacles to grow out of his back while he transforms his form some to something that an outsider may mistake to be more troll-like but Avakuss' magical enhancements make him too fuzzy to get a solid look at him. That same outsider would then be too busy trying to follow the seemingly endless strikes pounding on the actual trolls.

*"Were you running away?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

OK, there's a lot to this. Here's a summary with the current round being action #0 and the "rounds" during Temporal Acceleration being # 1-3. My STR bonuses from Str of My Enemy is picky about tracking per target so can we call the top most troll T1 and number them clockwise from there? With regeneration it's going to be a lot to track for me (which is fine).

0 Swift) Temporal Acceleration, 15PP (Base 9 + 4 extra round +2 extended). Extra 3 rounds of action. 
1 Move) Move toward far door (60' speed)
1 Std) Expansion to Huge, 9PP  10min/ML
1 Swift) 
2 Move) Finish move to position if need be. Want to be to the left of T1 within my reach but out of its reach. Same thing for T4. Them moving grants me AoO with Combat Reflexes
2 Std) Str of my Enemy, 20PP. (3 base, +2 extended 15 (5x extra str). Max +18str drain per tgt 
3 Swift) 
3 Std) Form of Doom, 13PP (extended).
0 Full) Full attack Flurry of Blows plus tentacle attacks (with -2 from shaken)

*Spoiler: Bonuses and stats*
Show

 Size Huge, 15' reach with Combat Reflexes.
*STR* = 38
base 24
Belt Enh +6
Huge +4
FoD +4

*DEX* = 14
Base 12 
Boots  Enh +6
Huge -4

*AC* = 49
Base 10
Monk +13
Inertial Armor +13
Dex +2
Precognition, Defensive +7
Huge -2
Haste +1
FoD +5 NA

PP spent this round = 57

Fists 
Attack +31  (+15 BAB, +14 STR, +1 Haste, +4 Weapon, +1 focus, -2 size, -2 shaken)
Damage (Size Huge + Powerful build = Size Gargantuan) 8d8, +14 Str, +4 Weapon, +1d6 electric
Impact: Crit on 19+

Tentacles
Attack: as above with -5 for secondary
Damage: 2d8 + half str (7 for now). Doesn't say if damage should increase with size I'm not doing that.



Attacks

*Fist*
Haste Attack (1d20+31)[*47*] Damage (8d8+18)[*56*] + (1d6)[*2*] 
Fist1 Attack (1d20+31)[*44*] Damage (8d8+18)[*42*] + (1d6)[*4*] 
Fist2 Attack (1d20+31)[*46*] Damage (8d8+18)[*49*] + (1d6)[*2*] 
Fist3 Attack (1d20+31)[*44*] Damage (8d8+18)[*50*] + (1d6)[*5*] 
Fist4 Attack (1d20+26)[*42*] Damage (8d8+18)[*58*] + (1d6)[*3*] 
Fist5 Attack (1d20+21)[*29*] Damage (8d8+18)[*58*] + (1d6)[*2*] 

*Tentacles*
Tent1 Attack (1d20+26)[*38*] Damage (2d8+7)[*13*]
Tent2 Attack (1d20+26)[*35*] Damage (2d8+7)[*16*]
Tent3 Attack (1d20+26)[*45*] Damage (2d8+7)[*15*]
Tent4 Attack (1d20+26)[*41*] Damage (2d8+7)[*12*]

On Hit: 1 STR damage (cumulative). Frightful Presence from FoD? Will DC 19
On Crit: Staggering Blow, Fort DC 35

----------


## kinem

Eilyra's first attack deals a terrible blow to the troll, dazing him. The Vampiric Touch drains him severely. However, as the troll can regenerate this type of damage, the Vampiric Touch does not provide Eilyra with its customary boost.

Avakuss' many powerful attacks cause the troll near the far door to drop and he also does quite a bit of nonlethal damage to the one who was near the partially disintegrated door.

Vanya, having entered the cave and listened at the door, prepares herself to take more action soon.

Center's magical halberd appears and he attacks the troll that Avakuss weakened, doing some harm but not nearly as much as Avakuss had. He tries to retaliate, but with its strength having been drained by Avakuss, his blows are not as well aimed as they otherwise would be and he misses. He curses in frustration.

Meanwhile, the remaining troll tries to attack Eilyra, but to no avail.

OOC: PCs to act.

*Spoiler: map*
Show



```
A = Avakuss
C = Center
E = Eilyra
V = Vanya

11 22 33 44
11 22 33 44 = War Trolls

@ = window slit (provides improved cover)

## = Door 

~~ = illusory wall (one-sided illusion)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX....XXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX....XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX....XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX....XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX....XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX....XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX....XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX.......#....XXXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXX.....AAA....#.........XXXXXX
XXXX.......AAA..11#...........XXXX
XXX........AAA..11#22..........XXX
XX.................22E..........XX
X................................X
XX........44........33..........XX
XXX.......44........33.........XXX
XXXXXX##[email protected]@[email protected]@XXXXXX
XXXXXX..VC..................XXXXXX
XXXXXXXX...................XXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXX.................XXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXX...............XXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX.............XXXXXXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXX~~~~~~~~~~~~~XXXXXXXXXX
..................................
..................................
..................................

War Trolls: AC 31
#1 hp (201 nonlethal, unconscious)
#2 hp (138 nonlethal, daze)
#3 hp (0 nonlethal)
#4 hp (110 nonlethal, 5 Str damage)
```

----------


## Cavir

The storm giant sized goliath slips into the midst of all the trolls and continues the tornado of blows from both his fists and tentacles. He knows once the trolls fall it is only a matter of time before they get back up but first they must all fall.

*"Try picking on something bigger than you for a change."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Hustle (3pp) for an extra move. Moving 2 spots right then 1 spots diagonally down/right. I'll be in reach of T2 and T4 but not T3 and out of all their reach. Flanking with Eilyra on T2. May give flanking to T4 (V or C probably have to move a little)

Full attack. Focus on T2 then T4. If T4 drops then go back to hitting T2 to drop it further into the negatives (and extra STR dmg). For attacks against T4, subtract 2 on the attack for lack of flanking.  No longer shaken from Temporal Acceleration.

Haste Attack [roll]1d20+35/roll] Damage (8d8+18)[*62*] + (1d6)[*2*] electric
Fist1 Attack [roll]1d20+35/roll] Damage (8d8+18)[*55*] + (1d6)[*4*] electric
Fist2 Attack [roll]1d20+35/roll] Damage (8d8+18)[*47*] + (1d6)[*4*] electric
Fist3 Attack [roll]1d20+35/roll] Damage (8d8+18)[*54*] + (1d6)[*1*] electric
Fist4 Attack [roll]1d20+35/roll] Damage (8d8+18)[*54*] + (1d6)[*6*] electric
Fist5 Attack [roll]1d20+35/roll] Damage (8d8+18)[*55*] + (1d6)[*3*] electric

Tent1 Attack [roll]1d20+30/roll] Damage (2d8+7)[*16*]
Tent2 Attack [roll]1d20+30/roll] Damage (2d8+7)[*16*]
Tent3 Attack [roll]1d20+30/roll] Damage (2d8+7)[*18*]
Tent4 Attack [roll]1d20+30/roll] Damage (2d8+7)[*15*]

On Hit: 1 STR damage (cumulative). Frightful Presence from FoD? Will DC 19
On Crit: Staggering Blow, Fort DC 35

Str of my Enemy:
T1: 4
T4: 5
Round 2 of 40.

----------


## Cavir

*Spoiler: Attack roll redo*
Show


Haste Attack (1d20+35)[*39*]
Fist1 Attack (1d20+35)[*46*] 
Fist2 Attack (1d20+35)[*41*] 
Fist3 Attack (1d20+35)[*51*] 
Fist4 Attack (1d20+35)[*52*] -5 to hit (iterative)
Fist5 Attack (1d20+35)[*39*] -10 to hit (iterative)

Tent1 Attack (1d20+30)[*42*]
Tent2 Attack (1d20+30)[*45*]
Tent3 Attack (1d20+30)[*41*]
Tent4 Attack (1d20+30)[*39*]

Blasted rushing my post, sorry.

----------

